# Yttermayn's "Saga of the Dragon Cult" (IC)



## Yttermayn (Feb 16, 2009)

The hamlet of Hadler's Gap is a small frontier hamlet in the northern latitudes of the world.  The only things that really set it apart from other hamlets dotting the region is the "tame" troll that lives in the community, and the fact that the tanner's son was recruited as an apprentice to the royal court magician some years ago.
*Grok* and *Roderic's* superior in thier particular church of Pelor had received a missive from the temple in Hadler's Gap, explaining that some of the normally peacefull creatures in the nearby hills (including an ogre and a cave with some kobolds) were suddenly getting extremely aggressive.  Local wildlife was even being affected.  A hunter brought down a deer with his bow, but when he approaced the creature, he saw that instead of antlers, it had tentacles which also were coming out of it's eyes.  The creature was presumably dead when it suddenly lunged up and bit the hunter on the leg, leaving a pus oozing wound.  The hunter beat the thing back down with a club until it stopped moving and tried to drag the corpse back to town to show to the constable, but it rapidly rotted away and left a black slimey trail until it had totally necrotized.  The head preist sent Grok and Roderic on thier way to the village to investigate.  A week later, they arrived.
*John Tannerson* heard the news through the grapevine that the normally peacefull ogre Logbrag killed Parkad the Furrier, a longtime family friend and buisness associate of the the Tannerson family.  When John went to his master, the old wizard said "Though I still have some more I can teach you, much of your further developement as a wizard can only be realized though personal experience.  I hearby end your apprenticeship and give you leave.  My last order to you is to return home and... take care of your family.  I will send word if I have further need of you.  Understand though, that should that happen it will be as comrads and not as a master to an apprentice."  The old mage smiled, barely able to suppress a twitching of the eye that betrayed heightened emotion.  "Now go, fly you fool!" he said with a wave of his hand.  A week later, he found himself in Hadler's Gap.
*Thrindar* and *Tuk* individually caught wind of rumors of strange happenings, murders, and roberies in the area around Hadler's Gap.  Both realized that such events often lead to demand for certain sets of skills which they happened to possess, as well as potentialy lucrative rewards.  It didn't take them long to find themselves in Hadler's Gap.
OOC: waiting on replies from *Voadam* and *Scott* concerning special roles before going much further with them.  *Amaury* is on vacation and I have PM'd him.  Hopefully I will be integrating *Rosalia* at that time.
All of you have heard several bits of information on the lips of the locals.  It seems there indeed are many things going on in this hamlet lately.  For years there was an ogre and some kobolds living in a cave in the surrounding hills.  All this time they had been peacfull, not really bothering anyone.  The local lumberjacks, furriers, hunters, mushroom pickers, and other outdoor tradesmen had all seen Logbrag the ogre and small groups of kobolds.  Most of the time the humans and the monsters would notice each other and give each other a wide bearth.  Lately, however, Logbrag attacked and killed a furrier, witnesses says he seemed insane and ran off after the attack gibbering nonsense all the way.  Bodies of merchants and other travelers have been found near the roads, some badly beaten like the furrier, others poked full of holes and robbed.  The locals are now very afraid and only the bravest still go out into the wilderness.  Even then they don't go far and the hamlet is starting to suffer.
*Roderic* and *Grok* both felt more and more uneasy as they got closer to Hadler's Gap on the last two days of thier journey.  Now that they are here, looking up into the surrounding hills gives them both feelings of unease.
*Scrag* has heard of and noticed several new arrivals to town, all of them very different from the local people he has become familiar with.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

At last he was in the hamlet of Hadler's Gap. Having caught wind of rumors of strange happenings, murders, and roberies in the area around the hamlet, he realized that such events often lead to demand for a certain sets of skills. Skills that he happened to possess and with this demand the potential for lucrative rewards. As he meandered through the hamlet he tried to catch one of the local's eye. "Where would I find someone in charge? A mayor or some such?" Toby sat next to his companion and punctuated his question with a "Meow!" Thrindar continued. "I am Thrindar the Great. No doubt you have heard of me? I am here to rid this place of its troubles!" Toby began cleaning his left paw.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 16, 2009)

Thrindar the wizard has no trouble catching eyes, as an adventuring dwarf wearing anything other than an inch thick layer of metal over his body is a rare sight.  A nearby man shoeing a horse halts his work for a moment to appraise the the stranger.  "We have no need of mayors here, all of us work for a living.  If you really want to 'Rid us of our troubles', you'll kill that blasted ogre and his pet kobolds living in the mountains herebouts."  The man glances doubtfully at Toby before staring openly back at Thrindar.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

Thrindar smirks. "Ah! Good then. Where might I find this ogre? How long has it been causing troubles? Any other details would be helpful." Toby continues to take his bath not interested in the conversation.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

Scrag goes about his daily chores until break time, at which point he stands outside the temple of Pelor and stares at anyone new in town, watching them closely.  Strangers meant trouble and Scrag felt it was duty to defend the people he knew from those he didn't.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2009)

Tuk wandered through the town when he arrived, watching the people's work. His knee eyes caught a dwarf, speaking with a man shooing a horse, a troll siting over a church ... Wait, a troll on a church? This was getting real strange, first a dwarf that wears no axe, and then a religious troll... The wanderer gave a few more walks around the town, and finally, searched a tavern, there is always a tavern or a decent bar, to drink some beer and meet people and possible employers. Tuk will go inside such building, order a beer, sit alone a study the people before interacting with anyone.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 17, 2009)

The man wrinkles his nose as though a bit annoyed at the arrogant manner of the dwarf, but his answer is courteous and to the point.  "Things started happening about two months ago.  There is a cave up in the hills that he and the kobolds are known to lair in.  The man points up into the hills.  "Do you see that outcrop of rock there, just a quarter of the way down from the draw?  It is near that rock.  Once you get in the area, you should start to see signs of foot traffic to the cave."  He looks the dwarf over critically "Are you really going to go it alone?  Or do you have companions coming?  Ahhh... You _do_ have companions then."  He nods in the direction of a heavily built man carrying a spiked chain walking through the hamlet nearby.
Scrag catches the jist of the conversation between the strange dwarf and the farrier.  His inhuman eyes also take note of a burly human in scale armor and bearing a spiked chain wandering about town until he enters the inn.
The beer is delivered to Tuk's table almost immediately, the proprieter offering a simple meat and potatoes lunch for the paltry sum of 3 silver, plus 4 copper for the beer.  Tuk finds it difficult to do much people watching because the few people that are here are watching him back.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 17, 2009)

*Roderic Asturien*

The tall young man clad in worn scale hauberk and greaves turns to his half-orc companion.  "By the Light, but there actually IS a troll here...  and standing by the temple!"  He leads the way towards the temple, his demeanr curious but not hostile.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

Scrag eyes the strangers, his inhuman face making it difficult to determine if he is eyeing them warily, curiously, hungrily or some combination there of.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 17, 2009)

Grok looked at the temple and nodded.  *"Yes.  He not even green like real troll.  He almost blue.  Wonder what wrong with him."* He knew Roderic was much smater than him and could more easily form words into coherent sentences, but his curiosity was piqued.

As they approached the temple, Grok called out.  *"Troll, we come here to see preist.  We serve Pelor.  Help save town.  You know what Grok say?"*  He knew that trolls were typically dumb and he might have to repeat himself, but he took the chance anyway.

He turned to Roderic and half smiled and spoke in a hushed voice.  *"Hope he know what Grok say.  He not look too smart.  He ugly too, not like Grok."*  He then smiled as best he could trying to look charming.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2009)

After finishing his food and drink, Tuk aproaches the bar, making a soundy "cling clang" as he walks, due to the chain coiled around his chest and right arm, touching his metallic armor. The warrior places his big hands on the bar. 
*"I need information, and you are going to give it to me" *he states dryliy. *"I want to know the source of problems in this town, and the person in charge from whom I can get paid to ride you out of the said troubles."* Heavy hands looks to one side, then to the other. *"I'm a mercenary, if you didn't get the idea."*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

The troll points a thumb at itself, then utters in a snarling, gurgly voice, "Scrag."

He points at the half-orc, "Grok?"

He then points at the half-orc's companion, "Who?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 17, 2009)

The inn keeper stops wiping the glass he's holding and leans in towards Tuk.  "I can only really tell you about one of my troubles, boy.  Mercenary horses-arses who stomp into my inn thinking they own the place.  As for any of the other problems in this burg, go see the farrier.  He'd maybe have more patience with ya."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2009)

*"Thanks for nothing old and fat fool, if I were you, I'll watch my toung, you never know what kind of maniac assassin you might be talking to* The chained man says, with no expression in his face, as he turns to leave. 
After Tuk is outside the tavern, he goes back to where he had seen the dwarf. 
If the dwarf is not there, he'll address the man, if he is there, he'll talk to the dwarf, ignoring the man.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 17, 2009)

The young swordsman smiles at the troll's innocent-sounding speech.  "I am Roderic.  Nice to meet you, Scrag.  Know you if the priest is within at this time?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 17, 2009)

The innkeeper smiles as if Tuk had said something cute, but turns back to his work as the fighter leaves.  Tuk does indeed find the dwarf still in the vacinity of where he saw him last.
OOC: Scrag knows the priest is inside enjoying his lunch.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 17, 2009)

"Boss."  Scrag's finger now points inside the church.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

Thrindar nods as the man speaks and then looks to see the outcrop of rock. "I see the outcrop. What was the ogre like prior to two months ago?" Then he pauses for a moment. "Alone? No! I have my companion, Toby." Thrindar motions to the tabby who has finished his bath and appears to be interested in the conversation. Seeing a blank look from the man the dwarf deduces something else. "Oh! You mean *TWO* legged companions. No, but that is a good point. An ogre and a yet to be determined amount of kobolds is probably more than a lone wizard and his cat companion can handle. Heck, the ogre by itself is probably out of my league. Perhaps I should seek others." Toby has again lost interest in the conversation and is watching the horse with some interest.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 18, 2009)

Jakobee Cyr strode into the small frontier town. He had journeyed far from his father's lands. Far, but not far enough for his taste. The contradiction's of his father's double role as revered church hero who defeated evil and secret devil's spawn and pawn tore at his soul. "How could everyone be so blind" he asked himself. "How could I have been?" Though rocked by the revelation of his father's secret dark purpose, Cyr swore he would not be a slave to his great grandmother's infernal plans. Despite the devil blood coursing through his veins Jakobee felt he could do right in the world, as he had always planned.

He strode through the streets of the town, his swarthy skin showing him not a native to these northern climes. His hooded travelling cloak covered most, but not all of his light chain shirt and dark cruel looks. He bore no weapon, just a simple pack and traveller's gear proclaimed him a far wanderer.

Brooding upon his inner conflicts he spied the small House of the Sun, the local temple of Pelor. Cyr did not feel it would bring him everlasting peace, but whenever he felt the presence of his infernal great grandmother upon his soul he wanted the presence of one of the houses of the gods of good to banish her from his mind. Even if it was the house of one of these northern barbarian gods.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

It had been a week of lone travel, but alas here he was, finally in Hadler's gap. He entertained himself along the way by remembering his grandfather's tales, though he knew they were just that...tales. bedtime stories to get him to go to sleep. He also hasn't been alone, per se, as he would often summon up a creature to converse with, however short that might be. If the creature was from his existance, the converstion was a bit one sided, but when he called the monkey from the celestial plains there was intellegence in his eyes. he called him Ishmeal, though that was probably not the monkey''s real name.

but- here he was. thirsty and alone. two places of necessity: the tavern/inn and then the new furrier to open up business trade between his father and the new furrier , if there was a new one yet. the trapping in the area always provided some nice specimens of furs.

The tavern,first. walking on down the street, he looks about...


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 18, 2009)

*Thrindar*
The farrier gives the dwarf more details "Prior, he was just an inconvenience and a local curiosity.  He and the kobolds generally didn't bother us too much.  Maybe he's just unusually intelligent for an ogre and knows better than to mess with a human community too much.  We don't know for sure, but as long as everyone keeps thier distance, he and the kobolds he seems to boss leave us be."  The man listens as the dwarf sorts out his meaning concerning companions.  "Good to see you have a realistic idea of what an ogre can do.  That woodsman and the other ogre's victims did not come back pretty."
The patient horse seems to notice Toby and slowly swings its head around and out to sniff at the feline.
*Jakobee*
Jakobee sees upon coming closer what appears to be a troll and a half orc having an ongoing single-sylable conversation near the church steps.  The half orc is decked out in what appears to be Pelorian livery over armor, marking him and the armored human next to him as some sort of militant clergy members.  The troll wears nothing but some very minimal rags, and seems to be docile.
*Scrag*
Behind Grok and Who (Roderic), Scrag sees another strangly garbed figure coming in the direction of the church.
*John*
OOC: I had intended John's father and mother to live in Hadler's Gap, but he can just as easily be in another nearby village.
John passes a burly human wearing a spiked chain wrapped around his armored torso on his way into the inn.  Upon entering the establishment, the innkeeper looks up and nods and says. "Well I hope you're not so much of an arse as the last fella.  What can I get for ya?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

"Hello good sir. A drink, ale, if you will be so kind." then looking back in the direction that he saw the armered burly fellow went, "and my I not be an arse." he says, turning back to the  barkeep. 

" I also seek information. I understand that a local resident has, um, met a most regrettable untimely demise. The furrierier, <enter former furrier's name here> was a family friend. Could you tell me where his final rest is, that i may pay respects on behalf of my family?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2009)

A sturdy man, of hard facial features stands towering in front of the dwarf, holding a spiked chain coiled around his arm and chest.* "Well met master dwarf. You and I should speak of business." *The man looked as he would say something else, but suddenly frowns.*"My apologies, I didn't introduce myself properly: I'm Tuk Apeldan, my friends, if I have any left, call me 'Heavy Hands', a strange but fair nickname I've used to live with."* Tuk gives his free hand to Thrindar to shake.
*"I couldn't avoid to hear your conversation with this gentleman, and it seems to me we share objectives. I heard the rumours about some strange events in this town, and decided to come here and make some coin, plus helping this folks, of course." *Although Tuks words seem truly, his face didn't reveal any of the feelings it should had. Heavy Hands looks at the weary look in the man's eyes.* "Yes I'm a mercenary, do you have a problem with that?"* Tuk turns to watch the man directly in the eyes.* "... Sorry, I didn't meant to be rude, but I didn't get what you can call a warm welcome from your barkeeper today, he set me in this mood." *the warrior turns again to look at the wizard. 
*"What do you say master dwarf? It seems we coudl be of use to one another, you could be doing the talking for starters." *the man chuckles.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

Thrindar looks at the presented hand and smirks. "Doesn't look very heavy to me." Not waiting for a response the dwarf continues. "I am Thrindar the Great. Perhaps you have heard of me?" What you say is true, though. There is safety in numbers. However I fear that while the two of us might be able to defeat the ogre there are an undisclosed number of kobolds involved as well. We will most likely need a few more before we venture into the wilderness." At this point, as if getting annoyed that he has been left out, Toby meows. "Oh! And this is Toby my traveling companion. So that makes three of us. I am quite sure, however, that we could use two or three more just to be on the safe side."

OOC: Note that Thrindar never actually shakes the man's hand.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 18, 2009)

Grok nods and turns to Roderic.  *"Grok not sure, but think he means priest inside."*  The half-orc then proceeds into the temple.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 18, 2009)

"Thank you, Scrag."  Roderic cannot help but smile as he shakes his head and follows Grok into the temple.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 18, 2009)

*John*
"Murdok the furrier is buried in the town cemetary, behind the temple of Pelor, you cant miss it."  said the dissapointed innkeeper, realizing John didn't intend to stay.
*Thrindar*
In a stunnign coincidence, Toby stops licking itself just when he was getting to the good part, due to his noticing of three unusual figures entering the church of Pelor a little bit down the street.
*Grok, Roderic*
Grok and Roderic enter the temple to find the preist taking his lunch in a side office.  He looks up surprised at first and then with dawning recognition.  "By your patriarch's description, you must be Grok and Roderic.  A pleasure to meet you both."  The kindly preist gives them the sign of Pelor by way of a handshake.  "Would you like some lunch?  Do you mind if Scrag joins you?  I beleive you had to have met him outside, he's kind of hard to miss.  I try to socialize him with new people as much as possible to round out the boy's developement."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 18, 2009)

Scrag absentmindedly chews on a claw (what would be a fingernail on humans), sharpening it as he watches those gathered at the blacksmith, wary of threats.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 18, 2009)

Roderic laughs.  "That is some boy you have here, holy father!  But we will gladly break bread with him, as we discuss the current troubles."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

John sees the look of dissappointment and amends what he has said thus far. "I will probably need some time here to conduct business whill i am in town. How much for a week of stay?"

A slight look of worry is on his face as he mentally calculates his coinage level.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2009)

Tuk retry his unshaked hand and cross his amrs around his chest. The chains made him look like a madman all chained up* "No I haven't heard your name before." *he states dryly*. "Indeed, I won't risk my neck with that brute before having more support. Although, there are some other troubles around here, as I heard. Animals having strange behaviour and such."* Apeldan looks down the street for a moment, and blinks a few times, before speaking to the dwarf again, yet still looking at the troll sitting at the temple. 
*"We could talk to the troll, I'm sure he will be glad to provide help to this town. Also there were two armored guys there, they just happen to enter the church."* he explains. After a moment of thinking, Tuk started to walk there. *"Come" *he says, without even looking back.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

As Tuk leaves to go talk to the troll, Thrindar notices Toby's interest in the creature. Thrindar gets a bad feeling about the creature most likely because of his prejudices. But he has leaned to trust Toby's instincts on these matters. "Huh? Toby? You think we should follow the heavy handed human?" As if understanding the dwarf the feline hops up and starts trotting after Tuk. The wizard just shrugs and follows leaving the farrier to return to his work.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 18, 2009)

Scrag watches the cat approach and wipes a bit of drool from his mouth as he realizes he hasn't had lunch.  It takes him a few moments to remember the trouble he got in last summer for eating cats.  The Boss said it was wrong.  Scrag still didn't understand why, but he was going to make sure he didn't make the same mistake again.

The hungry troll rises quickly and heads into the temple.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 18, 2009)

The man looks at the dwarf's cat *"Trolls are afraid of cats. Good thing to remember"*
Tuk moves close to the church, and opens the door, looking inside before entering.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 18, 2009)

*John*
The innkeepers face brightens.  "Normally I'd ask fer five silver a night, but..." He trails off and looks thoughtful.  "But I gather you aint here simply for visitin the grave of our dearly departed furrier.  I also recon that your other buisness won't really be requiring much of my space or time, and may actually provide a boon to my buisness where travelers won't be afraid no more..."  He eyes John meaningfully.  "I guess if that's yer buisness, I could see my way clear to put ya up for no more 'an the cost of the goods you consume."
*Tuk, Thrindar*
As they approach the temple, Tuk and Thrindar notice a sharply featured, hooded man in a chain shirt staring toward the building.
*Scrag, Grok, Roderic*
The priest sets about getting additional helpings of his simple meal, a hearty stew and bread ready for his visitors.  Being a pragmatic sort, he also sets out part of a hamhock for Scrag.
*Jakobee*
While pondering his troubled thoughts and staring in the direction of the church, Jakobee witnesses a series of beings entering the house of worship.  Most of them seem to be decked out as mercenaries, men at arms or adventurers.  They all seem calm and weapons are stowed.



Voda Vosa said:


> The man looks at the dwarf's cat *"Trolls are afraid of cats. Good thing to remember"*
> Tuk moves close to the church, and opens the door, looking inside before entering.



Hilarious.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2009)

John looks to the innkeep with a slight smile, "yes sir, that could very well be some of the business I intend on accomplishing. Not revenge mind you. that would be wrong. Just that I want to make the way clear for all to prosper in their own businesses, such as a humble innkeep as your self. I see an empty inn and i am saddened at the lack of good business... or rather _ i would want to do that,_ if i were to be planning on doing that."

He pulls out 3 gold and 5 silver. "here is 7 days retainer. I will be hungry when I return from paying my respects to the recently departed. i will be at the temple for an hour or so, i am guessing.May I have a place to leave my heavier belongings?


----------



## Voadam (Feb 19, 2009)

Jakobee watches as the others enter, reviewing in his mind what he knew of the northern pantheon. Pelor, god of the sun, sometimes associated with Summer, light, life, and known as a force for good. The docile troll even seems to be accepted here, and the half-orc bore the symbols of the church upon his garb. "*Perhaps*." He said to himself "*there could even be a good place for me*." He entered the temple.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 19, 2009)

One lesson that Scrag has stubbornly refused to learn is table manners.  He grabs the hamhock and plops down in the corner, greedily and sloppily devouring it.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 19, 2009)

"Thank you, holy father."  Roderic sits and digs into the meal with gusto, almost as enthusiastic as the troll.  "If I may, what can you tell me of the troubles besetting this town?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2009)

The chain warped man step in the entrance of the church, giving a step inside, he says.... no he didn't say anything, instead he took a step a side, revealing a dwarf in wizard robes behind him. Tuk glances at Thrindar intently, like saying _"Your turn"_.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 19, 2009)

*John*
The innkeeper practically jumps up and sweeps his hands towards the back of the establishment where a short hall to the the rooms are.  He smiles as he shows John the accomodations, a small but comfortable room.  The bed mattress felt softer that the straw filled ones John was used to whenever he traveled.  There was a locking wardrobe for personal effects, but the room door could only be secured from the inside via a sliding bar.  "I hope the accomodations suit you?" the innkeeper asked.
*Tuk, Thrindar, Scrag, Roderic*
Tuk and Thrindar see the three they saw outside engaging in a meal together, just in time to hear one of them ask "If I may, what can you tell me of the troubles besetting this town?"  The priest is about to answer when he notices the new arrivals.  "Friends of yours?"  He asks the men at the table and glances behind them to the chained man and the dwarf.
*Jakobee*
Jakobee walks into an awkward situation, almost tripping over the stubby dwarf rudely standing just inside the doorway.  With all the people staring at each other like strange cats, Jakobee's diobolical instincts sense a moment that could be used for great opportunity or great folly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2009)

John smiles broadly and says,"Most definitely. Thank you."

When the Inn Keep leaves, he closes the door, places the cross bar in its place accross the door and disrobes. Casting prestidigitation to clean his robes John proceeds to clean the road grime off himself with water from the pitcher into the washbasin. After about half of an hour he is ready to face the civilized world.


[edit]
He leaves several items in the wardrobe, things like his spell book remain in the backpack. Travel items are left in the lockable waardrobe.  

_note: items left in the wardrobe are annoted on the character sheet with (*)_
[/edit]

He tests the mattress with a longing look, but knows the time for rest is later. He returns to the commen room cleaned and refreshed, Waves to the Inn Keep and proceeds to head toward the temple of Pelor.

[edit 2] John wastes no time looking about. the temple was indicated by the inn keep and he heads for the graveyard behind the temple. Looking for any fresh graves he will head toward any to check the names on the headstones to find the name of the furrier.
[/edit2]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 19, 2009)

Scrag looks at the newcomers with wary eyes, not bothering to wipe away the bloody chunks of meat dangling from his mouth.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 19, 2009)

Tuk cross his arms in front his chest, making metallic sounds with his chains, waiting for the dwarf to speak. He looks alternatively between the cat and the troll, whose mouth is stained with blood and pieces of meat. He doesn't seem so frighten now...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*



Yttermayn said:


> Tuk and Thrindar see the three they saw outside engaging in a meal together, just in time to hear one of them ask "If I may, what can you tell me of the troubles besetting this town?"  The priest is about to answer when he notices the new arrivals.  "Friends of yours?"  He asks the men at the table and glances behind them to the chained man and the dwarf. Jakobee walks into an awkward situation, almost tripping over the stubby dwarf rudely standing just inside the doorway.




Thrindar steps into the church, glances around and then clears his throat as Toby peeks into the doorway. "Apparantly, if we wish to rid the town of its troubles we are to vanquish the ogre and his kobold allies in their cave hideout in the hills nearby. I have been given directions. Apparently the trouble started two months ago. Prior to two months ago the ogre was just an inconvenience and a local curiosity. He and the kobolds generally didn't bother the town too much. As long as everyone kept thier distance, the ogre and the kobolds left the town alone. A woodsman and some other victims were apparently mutilated." He looks at the assembled group. "It would appear that we have enough individuals to mount an expedition." He glances around the room once more. "Quite a diverse group from the looks of things. When will you be ready to leave? The farrier seemed to think the matter quite urgent." At this point Toby trotted into the church and started walking around the room sniffing each individual while Thrindar just stood as if waiting for the others to make their decision to go.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 20, 2009)

Somewhat sursprised at the dwarf's precise and confident speech, Roderic turns back to the priest.  "Errr...  I have yet to meet them, but it sounds as if we have a shared purpose."


----------



## maddmic (Feb 20, 2009)

Grok happily nods approval when the offer of food is given to him.  He is about to answer the priest's questions when Roderic does instead.  He just smiles as he waits for the food to be placed before them.

His eyes open wide and he almost licks his chops as he sees the ham hock, yet his disappointment is somewhat noticeable when it is sat out for the troll.  He had been domesticated in many ways, yet there was still a part of him that acted like half of the savage he was.  There was something about the rawness of meat.  It made him salivate and certainly quenched his hunger after a long day.

It was not to be though as he watched the big blue-green creature begin gnashing it up.  He almost forgot that he had some stew in front of him until he heard Roderic slurping.  Not wanting to offend the priest who had so graciously offered the meal, Grok lifted the bowl and bread and began to eat with little regard for his manners.

Shortly thereafter, more people entered into the church.  Grok didn't pay them much mind as he was satisfying his hunger, until the dwarf spoke.  Not many humanoids have as distinct a voice as dwarves.  This could mean trouble if the dwarf had a hatred for orcs.  He had run into more than a fair share who disdained his kind almost as much as the full-blooded race.  Hearing Roderic answer the long dissertation, Grok put the bowl down and slowly turned around to look upon the newcomers.

The half-orc wiped his mouth with his sleeve and watched the cat approach each person.  It had been a while since he ate a cat.  They were so tender and juicy.  Their head kind of popped like a grape might in a human's mouth.  It was apparent though that this cat belonged to somebody and probably somebody in the room, so Grok thought better of snapping it's neck and partaking of the delicacy.

He stood and placed his hand on his chest.  *"Me Grok.  This Roderic.  We go when priest tell us how best to serve Pelor in this problem."*  Confident in his greeting, he turns back around and picks up the bowl.  He then turns to face the newcomers again and continues eating anything left in the bowl.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 20, 2009)

Tuk raises an eyebrow when the wizard made the explanation.* "You are even more direct than me." *the man tells the dwarf, looking down to his side, then address the others. *"The name is Tuk Apeladan; may be my dwarven companion is way too pragmatical, but his concern is authentic, and his words are certainly accurate." *Apeldan stood motionless for about five seconds. *"Oh and his name is Thirndar. The cat is Toby, I think."*
Again, what Tuk said should have been accompanied by facial gesticulation and emotions. But there are none.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lots of talking.  Always lots of talking when people came to see the Boss.  Scrag understood of it but, as usual, kept quiet.  He wasn't very bright, but he had learned that it was best if people thought he was even less smart than he really was.

As the cat approached, Scrag's eye twitched and his lip curled.  He began gnawing on the already stripped hamhock bone to keep himself occupied.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

As Toby continues to make his rounds Thrindar glances around the room. "I am Thrindar the Great! Perhaps you have heard of me. My companion is Toby." At this point he gestures in the direction of the feline who is sniffing the troll.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2009)

Jakobee waits patiently for the dwarf to enter but listens as he instead gives a speech. There is a missing link that bothers him in the speech however and he steps in and removes his hood out of respect for the holy grounds. "*Pardon me. I am a traveller and came here merely seeking the shrine to pay my respects to the sunlord but I overheard you say there have been mutilations. I also heard you say to rid this town of the troubles you would seek to vanquish the ogre and kobolds in the hills. I did not, however hear you say why you believe the two are related. Did someone see them rampaging together?"*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

Thrindar looks up at Jakobee and shrugs. "I only report what I have learned from the farrier. Should you have additional queries for him I suggest you see him." At this time Toby has finished sniffing the last of those present. He returns to the dwarf's side and Thrindar nods as if in reply. "Toby and I are ready."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 20, 2009)

*"The furrier commented Thindar that the ogre was acting hostile, unlike before. There was also some bodies, found with piercing wounds, tipical Kobold blades."* Tuk says to the newcommer.* "And anyhow, even for tolerant folks such as this town people, an ogre and his gang of Kobolds living so near of thier community is a potential risk." *At this point Apeldan turns to face Jakobee *"I'm not stupid anyways, I plan to speak before gripping his neck with my chains."*


----------



## Voadam (Feb 20, 2009)

*Jakobee Cyr*

"*As I said, I am new to the town and unfamiliar with the situation. Do the ogre and kobolds normally work together, with the ogre as their leader? Did the furrier know of any reason the ogre turned hostile? I had merely sought a blessing here but I offer my help in investigating and bringing murderers to justice. It is a worthy enough cause*."


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 21, 2009)

Roderic turns to the priest.  "Do we know for a fact, Father, if the ogre and kobolds ARE working together?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 21, 2009)

The priest seems taken aback, probably by so many interested individuals so suddenly appearing.  He recovers quickly though, looking at each of them as he speaks.  "The woodsmen have seen them roam together, the ogre usually bullying the kobolds.  They also seem to share the same cave."


----------



## maddmic (Feb 21, 2009)

Grok looks up at the priest and asks simply, *"So this what need taking care of?"*


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 21, 2009)

"I believe so, but it dosn't explain everything- like the 'why' of the attacks, and the... altered... forest creatures.  If it had only been one woodsman's story, I'd have assumed he'd been into his own hooch too much, but he really was bitten by something, and the bite is badly infected.  The limb may have to come off if it dosn't get better soon.  People have found other strange things.  Baby birds fallen from the nest because they grew fingers instead of wings, someone saw a stoat that was moving along on at least a dozen legs, like a furry little centipede.  I tell you, there is something un-natural going on in those hills." the preist shudders, and Grok and Roderic are reminded of the eery feeling that had been growing the last few days of thier journey.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 21, 2009)

Scrag finally speaks, "Kill wood man.  Disease.  Bad.  Not...uh..."  He appears to struggle with the next word and carefully enunciates each syllable, "Natch-u-ral."


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 21, 2009)

Roderic stands, his friendly face turning serious as he looks in turn at each of the group, his eyes seeming to flash with conviction.  "Then it is the will of Pelor and Heironeous that all of us have come to this place at this time.  We must get to the root of this evil."


----------



## maddmic (Feb 22, 2009)

Grok stands and cast an odd glance at the troll when he speaks.  After Roderic says what's on his mind, the half-orc simply nods.  *"Grok ready to go.  Must save town.  Must kill evil."*

The half-orc begins to gather his things as if to puncuate the fact that he is indeed ready to leave.  One his things are gathered, he waits for his dismissal from the priest and is sure to show his respects as much as neessary.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 22, 2009)

*Rosalia*
At last, she was in Hadler's Gap.  Up ahead, she could see the Temple of Pelor and it's distinctive sunburst steeple.  Oddly enough, the people she passed in town only glanced at her briefly.  It was as if dozens of other odd characters had already been through town and she was nothing new.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 22, 2009)

_Hadler's Gap.. here we are! hmm, the heart of civilization! what am I doing here?.._ thinks a rather annoyed 
and thirsty Rosalia as she arrives in town.

The travel had been exhausting, the heat was unbearable and her poor knowledge of the area had not helped. 
Relieved to be arrived at last, the diminutive size of the place depressed her very quickly. 
_I'm more of a city girl.._ Rosalia thought.

She quickly notices the temple of Pelor. Though she had a strong urge to cool and wash her body in a bath 
at the local inn, she opted to walk straight to the temple.

She didn't get the usual stares from the local boys and men which was slightly odd but she put it down 
to her physical exhaustion. 

At the temple's door, she brushed off the dust from her shirt and cape, checked her hair briefly 
and readjusted her hat that she had bought for the journey. After a brief knock on the door, she enters 
the temple to find a rather disparate group of people or rather creatures. 

Initially set aback at the sight of Scrag, she quickly recomposes herself and says with both her hands 
on her hips: *"Helloooo boys..."*

Standing at the door with both hands on her hips and smiling at you, is a stunning young woman 
in her mid-twenties, with beautiful eyes, long and slightly curly brown-red hair, long-legged with an hourglass figure. 
She wears a light blue shirt, brown leather trousers held by a red leather belt from which hangs a rapier. 
A red cape and broad beige hat complete her attire. One side of the hat is curiously held up by a black arrow...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 22, 2009)

*"Well now, this is interesting."* Tuk says, turns to Rosalia and ¡¿Smile?! First time since the others had met him.* "At least my eyes can rest upon something nice to see. I'm Tuk "Heavy Hands" Apeldan and these... well I suppose that they are now my comrades. Except for this man, I know nothing of his intentions nor even his name. It is an overwhelming pleasure to meet you lass" *


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 22, 2009)

*Scrag*
Some stray thought flutters about in Scrag's brain like a moth trapped in a very, very small and dark closet when he sees the curiously decorated female come in.
*John*
John finds the furrier's simple grave up against the back of the temple, beneath a window.  John remembers the man who had dandled him on his knee when he was small.  He remembers the tasty jerky the furrier brought him whenever he brought in another load of furs.  He remembered the armored man teaching him how to use a sword, and the best way to engage multiple opponents in a close battle, and the softest places on a dragon's scaly hide, and how to... wait a moment, those aren't John's memories.    Someone or something whispers in his ear "He rises again!"  John feels dizzy and everything around him is a blur, everything except the scene through the temple window.  He sees a group of what can only be other adventurers gathered inside the temple.  In a moment, the odd sensations pass, leaving John standing on the furrier's gravestone and his face pressed up against the colored glass of the high window.
OOC: Who is Tuk referring too?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2009)

the conjurer leans heavily against the outer temple wall until the dizzieness passes. he gets to his feet and looks around to see if there was anyone else in the graveyard who could have spoke. seeing no one, he heads for the nearest door to see if there was anyone neer the window that was close to him from the inside ... also to see what all the hoopla was inside the temple.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 23, 2009)

OOC: Rosalia of course. Lass is girl right? Lad was for boys I think...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

yes. lass= girl, lad= boys


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 23, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Except for this man, I know nothing of his intentions nor even his name.




ooc: This is the part I was refering to. 

John
If there is anyone else just the other side of the window, John dosn't see them.  He can't really hear what's going on inside.  He can only tell that there are several unusually dressed people inside.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 23, 2009)

OOC: jakobee


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 23, 2009)

Roderic's eyes widen briefly in admiration when he sees the shapely, picturesque woman make her entrance.  He quickly recovers, and bows galantly.  "A pleasure to meet such a beauteous damsel.  I am Roderic.  May I be of service?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

a knock on the door and a human is at the doorenters. he is wearing an explrer's outfit with worn marks where a backpack's straps would normally be. the clothing other wise looks to be in good repair and somewhat clean. his 6 foot two inch 230 lb frame is topped bu a head of curly brown hair and  seems to be recently freshened from long travel. 

though he is smiling when he opens the door he seems to be somewhat mournful. 
"sorry to intrude. John. john tannerson. I was paying respect at a gre sight outside when i thought i heard something by that window there. I guess I was wrong. Is there someone here willing to tell me how the furrier died last week or so?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 23, 2009)

"Are you sure?" The priest asks.  "It was... grisly.  No doubt the work of an ogre."  The priests face is solemn.
The room around John blurs again for a moment.  He sees a great Red Wyrm, surrounded by lesser beings bowing in worship before it.  He sees a hero that bears striking resemblance to his grandfather, holding an exquisite sword in his right hand and a brilliant staff in his left, gleaming with power.  Again the blurring effect fades at the center first and works its way to the edge of his vision until all is normal.  John finds he is staring at a large golden Pelorian sunburst, attached to the end of an unremarkable looking pole stuck into a stand next to a podium.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 23, 2009)

"'Heavy hands?' Nice name. A real pleasure to meet you 'Heavy Hands'..  replies Rosalia. She then turns to Roderic: "A pleasure too, priest.. I was coming to.. pay my respects to Pelor and also meet someone.." she says rearranging her hat slightly.

_hmm why is it in this world that priests seem to be the only galant men?!_ thinks Rosalia, before being somewhat brushed aside by John's appearance.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 23, 2009)

Roderic looks curiously at the newcomer, who seemed to go blank for a moment, before answering the woman.  "Alas, lady, I am no priest...  should you need spiritual guidance, either the Holy Father" he gestures to the priest "or my friend Brother Grok" he points to the half-orc "can help you.  I am trained as a warrior.  But I should be flattered that I look more like a healer than a slayer."  His hazel-green eyes glitter with humor.  "May I ask who it is you seek?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 23, 2009)

*"We better keep going, otherwise will end being too much people to split the spoils" *Tuk says with his usual stoicism.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2009)

"grisly you say..." John looks to the lady and gentleman speaking, "I am very sorry. I interrupted at least one conversation here." Holy father," he addresses the priest that answered his question," I wish to speak further, when there is a spare moment."

He then sits on one of the pews staring at the sunburst on a pole, a simple humble pole. he stares, contemplating the visionof his grandfather fighting an ancient evil ... sword in one hand, staff inanother. were there similarities in the pole and his staff?......lesser beings worshiping a great wyrm red dragon...kolbolds perhaps?......


----------



## maddmic (Feb 23, 2009)

Grok rolls his eyes as more people continue to show up.  When Roderic explains that he is not a priest the half-orc nods.  *"Yes.  He holy warrior, Grok priest.  And Grok still ready to go."*

Not knowing if he just insinuated that the lady should go with them or not, he ensures clarification.  *"Grok not mean you go.  Pretty lady stay here, not get hurt."*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

As the woman and man enter in turn, Toby sniffs them as well. After a bit the dwarf clears his throat. "Shall we go then? I was under the impression that the matter was quite urgent. Is this true or should we wait a few more days before taking care of the ogre and kobold problem?" This last bit is meant as sarcasm to those that can spot it as Thrindar asks his question with a grimace.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *... well I suppose that they are now my comrades. Except for this man, I know nothing of his intentions nor even his name. . . ." *




"*Jakobee Cyr*." The dusky skinned man says as he smiles and gives Rosalia a courtly bow. "*And I will help out. It sounds like a curse is upon the land*" A small smile crosses his face. "*and it is within my blood to fight such evils*."


ooc [sblock]Any planar or religious knowledge lore on similar mutated animals? Demon warpings? Chaos gods? Far Realms?[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 23, 2009)

Scrag stares at the new woman, trying to figure out why she triggered a thought and what that thought was.

To everyone else, it simply seems that he is staring at her blankly.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 23, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> Roderic looks curiously at the newcomer, who seemed to go blank for a moment, before answering the woman.  "Alas, lady, I am no priest...  should you need spiritual guidance, either the Holy Father" he gestures to the priest "or my friend Brother Grok" he points to the half-orc "can help you.  I am trained as a warrior.  But I should be flattered that I look more like a healer than a slayer."  His hazel-green eyes glitter with humor.




"Oooh how foolish of me! Ha ha ha! Sorry for my mistake young warrior.." she replies with a tinkling voice.



Helfdan said:


> "May I ask who it is you seek?"




"hey, you curious boy!!.. tss tss.. I hardly know you and besides I heard more pressing matters, about this place, rumours of strange deaths or murders.. do you know more?.."



maddmic said:


> Grok rolls his eyes as more people continue to show up.  When Roderic explains that he is not a priest the half-orc nods.  *"Yes.  He holy warrior, Grok priest.  And Grok still ready to go."*
> 
> Not knowing if he just insinuated that the lady should go with them or not, he ensures clarification.  *"Grok not mean you go.  Pretty lady stay here, not get hurt."*




Rosalia's tone is a bit more neutral when she replies to Grok: "Hello Grok. Thanks for the clarification.. and your concern, but actually I can fend for myself.. As I said I heard rumours and I came to this.. lovely village to provide my support."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 23, 2009)

Scrag's musing and staring apparently produces a result as he suddenly jumps up and, without a word, heads to his room in the back of the temple.

[sblock=In Scrag's Room (possibly for DM's eyes only if DM says so)]Once there, Scrag retrieves the scroll case and opens it there, away from the eyes of the others[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 23, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "*Jakobee Cyr*." The dusky skinned man says as he smiles and gives Rosalia a courtly bow. "*And I will help out. It sounds like a curse is upon the land*" A small smile crosses his face. "*and it is within my blood to fight such evils*."
> 
> 
> ooc [sblock]Any planar or religious knowledge lore on similar mutated animals? Demon warpings? Chaos gods? Far Realms?[/sblock]




OOC: Everyone can make a Planar or Religion knowledge check here.

*John*
The more he stares at it, the more sure John is that the pole supporting the sunburst has in fact a glossy black finish rather than simple wood.  It is hard to see however, as though he can only really see it out of the corner of his eye just before he looses sight turning his head.
*Everyone*
The priest senses the agitation in the room.  "Well, I suppose you folks want to get on with your respective buisness.  For those of you looking to go ogre-thumping, I can point out where a good place to start looking is."  To those who show interest, the old priest points out the large bay window designed to maximize the glory of Pelor's brilliance in the church.  He gives directions similar to those given by the town farrier to Thrindar.  "Pelor has truly blessed us this day, with so many souls willing to confront evil on our behalf.  I had been keeping these for emergencies, but by His will I think you should have them if your forthcoming victory is less than perfect."  The old priest goes to a small locked box on a shelf in his office and removes some small item.  He returns and hands five tiny wafers to Grok.  "These are blessed by Pelor.  The one with colored sprinkles on it will restore your body and mind, while the others will close your wounds.  Share them as you see fit.  Pelor be with you."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 23, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: Everyone can make a Planar or Religion knowledge check here.




Planar 12, Religion 8  Roll Lookup


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2009)

Knowledge Planes:
1d20+4=10

Knowledge Religeon
1d20+4=21

(Might this roll work for knowing something about the staff as well?)


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 24, 2009)

Roderic shakes his head at the woman's evasive answer.  How is one to help if she will not speak?  But that is her personal business.  He turns to hear the priest's instructions.  "Thank you, holy father.  Grok, I am with you.  Time to go find this ogre and its evil henchmonsters."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 24, 2009)

*"I personally don't think the ogre is the problem, neither the kobolds. With many things happening out there, it will probably be something pulling strings from behind the curtain. Although killing ogres is not a task I disgust, it could prove more efficiently to search for causes rather than run directly to battle."* the blunt man points out. *"It's just a suggestion"*


----------



## maddmic (Feb 24, 2009)

Grok looks at the lady unsure what to think of the pretty one who was slight of build and in a very odd looking hat.  He was very sure though that she was not going to be able to take care of herself and decided that he was going to need Pelor's help in protecting her in the future.

He took the items from the priest and nodded his understanding.  He looks at Roderic and answers his request with somewhat of an mischevious smile. 

As he turns and begins to head towards the door, he stops and looks back to the priest.  *"You say troll come with us?"*

OOC:
Forgot religion roll.

1d20-2=16


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "... "I am very sorry. I interrupted at least one conversation here." Holy father," he addresses the priest that answered his question," I wish to speak further, when there is a spare moment."
> 
> ... contemplating the vision of his grandfather fighting an ancient evil ...












*OOC:*


was ther to be a response to my request to speak to the priest alone? also, what was the name of his grandfather?[/ooc


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 24, 2009)

OOC: Scrag's still waiting on info revelation from the DM.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 24, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"I personally don't think the ogre is the problem, neither the kobolds. With many things happening out there, it will probably be something pulling strings from behind the curtain. Although killing ogres is not a task I disgust, it could prove more efficiently to search for causes rather than run directly to battle."* the blunt man points out. *"It's just a suggestion"*




Rosalia looks at all present and listens to their comments. She nods to Tuk's proposal. "'Heavy Hands' is right in my opinion, we need to understand more things before venturing into the place. Like: were some strangers seen recently, are there any local legends, has the town something of value that someone may want to get.. I don't know.. but we need to investigate, and I'm happy to have a go at that.." she says as she removes her hat revealing more of her curly hair before spinning the hat around her hand.

She walks to the priest. "Your.. Holyness, what do you think? Who could provide some answers to these questions? Do you know yourself of some old legends about this place or its surroundings? Is someone locally knowledgeable?.."


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 24, 2009)

*John*
John remembers some obscure reference to the "places between the planes" or "places beyond the planes" that he saw once before his master came and shut the book, harshly chiding him for looking into dangerous things beyond his ability to understand.  There was a drawing of what appeared to be a man with a mass of tentacles coming out of his stomach.
As far as having a moment to speak to the priest, John realizes that if he intends to have the priests undivided attention, he should wait until the others are finished and on thier way out.  At least, that's what Grampy Hans would say.
*Everyone*
As Rosalia spins her hat, the arrow that had been stuck through the band fell out and clattered to the floor.  The priest answers Rosalia's question. "About the only thing of note ever to happen out here is an ancient wizards battle some thousands of years ago.  We're just too remote to have had much of anything else happen in recent history.  But I think the young lady is right.  There is something more to this than a cranky ogre.  The hills up there... they feel different.  They feel... eeevil." he adds with a flourish.  The sunlight from the window darkens markedly at just that moment, as if to emphasize the priests words.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2009)

John remains silently on the pew whilse awaiting for the time that the priest is finally alone.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 25, 2009)

*"Did everyone saw that?" *tuk asks, pointing at the diminished sunlight.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 25, 2009)

OOC: Note that CM made an edit to his previous post, and Scrag has left the main room for the moment.  I am going to let the rest of you get a post in before moving on, and will deal with Scrag and John in the meantime.  Tomorrow I start my work cycle again, so I can't promise rapid posting rate.

*Scrag*
[sblock=Crazy Monkey's eyes only]
[sblock=Seriously, it's for CM!]
[sblock=Yeah, I know I stole this whole nested sblock idea from him, it's only fair...]
[sblock=DUDE.  Not cool.  Go no further.]
[sblock=Persistant little bugger, ain't yea?]
[sblock=Fine, have it your way.  Cheater.]
Scrag takes a moment to remember where he hid the tube.  Finally the little moth inside his mind flies into the candle flame and explodes into brief brilliance!  Scrag reaches into the comode and grabs the tube stuck to the underside of the seat with a wad of chewed-up tar.  Cracking open the top, he finds there is nothing inside.  Suddenly a voice like the man's who gave Scrag the tube issues from the end of the tube.  "Scrag, I had hoped that you would never need this tube, but something has happened.  I have watched the area you live near for some time.  It has a bad feeling to it.  I chose you to be my hands and eyes in the area because you are unique.  Ironically, in overcoming your races base nature, you have shown great resiliance in resisting the corruption which I fear you must now face.  I am sending someone to aid you in investigating the events which I am sure you must be aware of now.  This person will support you with his or her strengths, and you will need to support him or her with yours, both physical and mental.  The person who arrived with the arrow is your partner.  Other individuals of exceptional talent may also show up.  I have seeded nearby areas with rumors and easily eavsdropped conversations designed to draw potential allies to you.   Good luck, Scrag.  I will be watching and will send you assistance as I am able.  One more thing, I have included a gift in the tube..."  At that moment, a small, thin ring, too small for Scrags fingers, falls out of the tube.  "It is a fang ring.  Place it over one of your fangs.  I assure you, it won't slip off and be swallowed!  Gnash your teeth to activate it's magic.  The magic will help you in those times you need to think more clearly and...  Oh damn!"  There is the sound of some scraping and the clonk of the scroll tube, and the voice, now slightly exasperated finishes "<sigh> If anything I've said confuses you, put the ring on your fang, gnash your teeth, shake the tube three times and listen to the message again." There is a corking sound, and then silence.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2009)

"you mean that sudden darkening of the sun just now?" John shivers "you know, I seam my grandpa Hans wonce telling me of a gret battle between a powerful dragon and a mage. I remember the mage used a sword and staff...a staff much like that one there." he points to the staff below the sunburst in the temple.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 25, 2009)

"What?" the priest asks.  "Oh ho ho, yes I can see, this must be quite the rare 'staff' indeed.  Nope, no other staff has ever been made of  plain wood before.  This certain is quite the find!" he says with good-natured sarcasm.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 25, 2009)

Roderic automatically scoops up the arrow and hands it to its owner, then looks around amazed as th sunlight seems to dim for a moment.  "What in the name of blessed Pelor..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 25, 2009)

*"Probably a cloud, I just was curious about the timing. Perfect coincidence with his... priestliness prophetic words." *Tuk says, simply, shrugging 
*"Are we ready now? We have nothing more to do here... Oh I was forgeting the troll. What was his name again? Scum? Scor? Grag?.... Greg?"*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> "What?" the priest asks.  "Oh ho ho, yes I can see, this must be quite the rare 'staff' indeed.  Nope, no other staff has ever been made of  plain wood before.  This certain is quite the find!" he says with good-natured sarcasm.




In as serious as a tone as he can muster without beingintimidating john starts with a sigh

*Sigh* "your holiness. since i have been in this town i have had two visions of great ...emotion and strength. I have never been prone to such occurendces before in my life. I started as a humble son of a tanner. I am now an arcaneist. one vision was while i was outside ... more voices calling... the second was whil i was looking upon the beautiful 
sunburst there when i ...felt ...and saw.. a great evil beeing battled by a mage with a swword dn a rather plain staff...exactly like that one there."he says nodding to the staff.

Have you ever cast a detection on any thing here in the temple before? just to know what is or isnt of being in danger of being saught by the wron person? What if the ogre and kobolds were the synthom iof a greatter evil trying to recover or steal a protective item that is preventing it from manifesting here on our world.

I have seen some very nasty creatures when I was young. one of them tore a man in two. I still have nightmeres about that. Others are of places that can be conjured from other worlds. You are a wise man and one of great knowledge, I am sure. You there fore know there is truth to what i am telling you. I came here untder the pretense of just family business so my mother would not worry about me, but my father knew i was called here by the forces of good to fight a great evil. Help me do it, your holiness. for my father. for my grand father and for those of this town that have fallen prey to this force."

He now bows to one knee and his head.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 25, 2009)

[sblock=Secret stuff for DM]Scrag looks at the ring quizzically, then shrugs and puts it on one of his teeth.  He grabs a small sack and puts the scroll case in it, as well as any other supplies he might have, then ties the sack to the belt that holds up his breeches.[/sblock]

Scrag emerges from the back, a small sack tied to his waist.  He ignores everyone else in the room and heads straight for Rosalia, pointing at her, "You.  Scrag guard you.  We go."

He turns to the rest of the group and points at them, "You.  Follow."

With that, Scrag stands next to Rosalia protectively, apparently finished speaking.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 25, 2009)

*"That's it, Scrag was the name. You are a decided fellow, although it seems we are not finish here, so you'll have to wait greeny."* Tuk says, stoically. Impossible to tell if he was joking, or menacing... or neither.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 25, 2009)

OOC: I hate this time zone differences.. i always post late!



Helfdan said:


> Roderic automatically scoops up the arrow and hands it to its owner




Rosalia smiles warmly and picks the black arrow with her delicate fingers. "Oh! Thank you Roderic.. You're a galant man.." she says as she attempts to fix the arrow on her hat again.



Scott DeWar said:


> a great evil beeing battled by a mage with a swword dn a rather plain staff...exactly like that one there."he says nodding to the staff.




Rosalia listens with interest to John's words. _A wizard? A sword and a staff? Versus evil forces? A dragon? And the priest seems to confirm his vision.. hum.._ 



crazy_monkey1956 said:


> Scrag emerges from the back, a small sack tied to his waist.  He ignores everyone else in the room and heads straight for Rosalia, pointing at her, "You.  Scrag guard you.  We go."




Lost in her thoughts with John's revelations, Rosalia is scared as the troll closes on her! She drops her hat, steps back awkwardly and puts a hand to her rapier instinctively! "Don't touch me!" she squeals with disgust as he points his finger at her. 
As she realizes what Scrag said, she looks confused. _Him??.. No... impossible.._ she thinks.  
"Err.. you protect me?? Thanks but as I said to Grok, I'm a big girl.. and.. you're a.. troll!!" she can't help saying.


OOC: lol it's good fun!


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 25, 2009)

The troll sticks a thumb in his chest and says, "Scrag," in a tone that seems to indicate that he thinks of the word "troll" as an insult.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 25, 2009)

*Jakobee Cyr*



Yttermayn said:


> "There is something more to this than a cranky ogre.  The hills up there... they feel different.  They feel... eeevil." he adds with a flourish.  The sunlight from the window darkens markedly at just that moment, as if to emphasize the priests words.




"*Whether it is an evil being, chaos magic, or a curse that is warping animals and twisting them into abominations, it must be investigated*."


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 26, 2009)

*John*
"Well, if you think it important to your quest, by all means, take it.  I have prayed for and used a magic detection orison, and it revealed nothing that I wasn't expecting.  On several accounts, even.  I can always carve another haft for the Pelor relic." the priest offers.  He looks thoughtful, and then John can sense him closing himself off a little mentaly, going into his councelor mode.  "I am sorry to hear of your traumatic upbringing.  Have you tried praying to Pelor to ease your emotional burdens?  I am sure he will bless you in your quest."
*Scrag*
[sblock=secret stuff for CM]The ring slides onto the tooth, and once it stops, it no longer wiggles, as if it were _perfectly_ made to fit the fang that Scrag placed it on.[/sblock]


----------



## maddmic (Feb 26, 2009)

Grok was an impatient fellow and had wanted to go as soon as he learned the plight of the village.  As they stood in the temple and more gathered, his impatience grew.  He remembered being chastened at his home temple in the fact that he was so impatient.  It was then that John spoke and as if it were soothing to the half-orc.

He realized that while the situation was dire, it was more wise to attempt to rectify the situation with more than just Roderic and himself.  He further understood that there could very well be more to the story at hand than clearly visable.  He just didn't like puzzles.  He was never good at them, thus he came to dislike them.  Strongly.  He listened as the priest and John conversed.  He allowed what could be construed as a small smile cross his face.  Pelor was good.  He had brought much assistance to Roderic and Grok.  This help was apparently much needed and very appreciated, even the troll.

Suddenly, the half-orc sat back at the table and as if answering his mentor absent-mindedly, he mumbled.  *"Grok understand.  Must wait.  Not like it, but must wait."*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

"you have detected on the staf and found notheng? Then I have to wonder what the vision meant? I promise that if i return alive, I will either return that one on make a better one, if you will allow me to explore the meaning of the vision. "



> "Have you tried praying to Pelor to ease your emotional burdens? I am sure he will bless you in your quest."




*sigh* Before John's eyes he wees a memory of his smiling grandfather's face. he then bowson one knee and prays silently. when he is finished, he awaits a blessing from he priest.


----------



## Amaury (Feb 26, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> The troll sticks a thumb in his chest and says, "Scrag," in a tone that seems to indicate that he thinks of the word "troll" as an insult.




"Yes I know you're Scrag.. but.. oh, nevermind! but don't get that close to me Scrag." replies Rosalia with a certain disdain or disgut. She was really having difficulties staying _that_ close to a Troll.

Recovering her hat once again, she asks the priest: "Should we decide to go to these hills, how long would the journey take and do we need to get special equipment, like ropes, grapples, etc.."

After she gets the priest's answer she says to the group: "I'd like to try the local inn and maybe some of the older population to investigate a bit.. anyone joining me?"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 26, 2009)

Scrag dutifully backs off a few steps.  He obviously still intends to follow her where-ever she goes, however.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 26, 2009)

*"Yes I have, although the local barman doesn't know how to treat customers. If I weren't the man I'm, I would break his face. Lucky he." *Tuk says answering Rosalia, chuckling at himself.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2009)

to tuk he says, "strange, I had no problems with the innKeep. In fact, I would like to take a meal before i go any where." then to rose," I will join you, mi' lady"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 27, 2009)

OOC: Tuk is not a dwarf =)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Tuk is not a dwarf =)




sorry...i knew that.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 27, 2009)

Roderic smiles sympathetically at Grok.  "I know we already ate, my friend.  But it will serve us well to get to know our companions' skills, and them to learn ours, if we are to battle together."  He turns to the others.  "We will join you as well.  We had best get organized before we set out into the wild."


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 27, 2009)

*John*
Thinking of his grandfather and praying, John hears a tiny metallic _'clink'_ and then a  sudden sharp intake of breath from the priest.  Looking up, he sees the golden sun relic has opened on a concealed hinge.  The front half swung aside, the back half still hanging on the head of a very familiar looking staff.  The relic looks to have had been custom made to closely cradle the head of the staff and conceal it.  As John looks on, the shaft of the staff changes color.  Starting at the top, looking as if paint or stain were dripping down it, the color change works its way to the bottom.  The change leaves the staff with a rich, polished, black walnut finish.  After a few moments of silence, the priest remarks "It looks like someone is trying to tell you something, son.  By Pelor's will, take it."  

*Rosalia*
OOC: The priests directions were done the same way as the farrier's: looking out the window up into the hills and pointing out the landmarks.  Hadler's Gap is basically in a wide valley and the hills are the sides of the valley.  Getting to the caves looks to be maybe a half day's brisk walk.
"To my knowledge, no one in living memory has gone into those caves.  The ogre hadn't come into our houses, so we never went into his."  The priest gives Rosalia a wink.

The priest then busies himself by finishing his lunch and cleaning up the mess.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 27, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> the shaft of the staff changes color.  Starting at the top, looking as if paint or stain were dripping down it, the color change works its way to the bottom.  The change leaves the staff with a rich, polished, black walnut finish.




Cyr seems intrigued as he eyes the staff. "*Interesting. What did the staff do in your vision?"*


----------



## Amaury (Feb 27, 2009)

Rosalia was about to leave the priest and pay a visit to the local inn, when John's prayer seemed to have a direct effect! She looks back at John, surprised that his prayer seems to be so potent which shakes her a bit.

_there is a trick! how can it be? John's vision was.. spot on! _ she thinks.

She just stands there, looking suspiciously at the priest, John and the revealed staff, not wanting to take it for herself. "John.. look the staff.. it's.. it's like your vision!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

The dwarf turns to his cat companion after listening to the various people with their different views. "Well, Toby, it would appear that we will be delayed for a while. No one can decide what they want to do. The ogre and kobolds will have to wait." As if in reply the feline meows and starts to purr.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2009)

*Gulp* John nervously stands and looks to the Priest, "yyyyoer hhhholy ness? uh...."

He then approaches the staff, with his his hand outstreached he whispers,"Grandpa, that was you in all of stories, huh?" then with shaking hand he grasps and removes the staff.

looking to cyr he says, "I saw a great Red Wyrm, surrounded by lesser beings bowing in worship before it. I saw a hero that bears striking resemblance to my grandfather, holding an exquisite sword in his right hand and a brilliant staff in his left, gleaming with power. Then the vison cleared and i found myself staring at this."


----------



## Voadam (Feb 27, 2009)

Cyr eyes the dark wood hungrily. "*Did the brilliance have any effect on the dragon or its minions?*" While he talks to John, his eyes do not leave the staff. It is as if he is trying to unlock its secrets by force of will.

"*Master dwarf, I am ready to go now, whether we are for the hills or further converse with the townsfolk as the lady suggests*." Again his eyes do not leave the staff though he responds to Thrindar.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2009)

*"I'm ready too. Let's move on" *Tuk says in his stoic tone, while he unwraps his arms, and his chains made a tickling noise.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Cyr eyes the dark wood hungrily. "*Did the brilliance have any effect on the dragon or its minions?*" While he talks to John, his eyes do not leave the staff. It is as if he is trying to unlock its secrets by force of will.




John takes note of cyr's disconcerting stare of desire and rmembers it for future information.

"I don't recall any effect in my vision as to the brilliance of the effect. sorry"


----------



## Amaury (Mar 1, 2009)

Rosalia checks the staff doesn't produce any weird effect, then decides to step out of the chapel of Pelor and to get back in the outdoor sunshine.

She puts her hat back on her head, checks who's with her and then walks to the village centre and that local inn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 1, 2009)

Tuk follows the woman, a few steps behind just to appreciate her gifts. The tickling of the chains encompass each of the man's steps. When the woman attemps to enter the inn, Tuk quickly steps in front of her  "So... where do you plan to go first? The inn is a lost of time. And probably that old fat barkeeper will just be so willing to argue with me. I'll have to brake his nose, so save that petty man the pain, and let's check other locations."


----------



## Amaury (Mar 1, 2009)

Rosalia stops and listens to Tuk before smiling and saying : "Tuuuuk, Tuk, Tuk.. let a woman do the talking.. will you, sweetheart?..
I suggest that you kindly stay behind and outside that inn so that the innkeeper doesn't see us together.. I won't be long.. 
I think.. maybe I can gather a bit of information that may help us a bit.."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2009)

John looks to the priest of pelor and says, "by oyur leave holieness" and if not detained with any further questions he exits and heads to the Inn not too far behind rosie.

to the Inn keeper he says ," It looks there to be many who have clled of the gods to gather this day to defeat this menace good sir. I fear a meal is to be waited upon for now as there are many who fear that there will be no spoils and want to get this expedition on the road in great hase. I am sorry that i will miss out on a hearty meal this day." He then bows and heads to his room to retrieve the rest of his traveling items.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 2, 2009)

Roderic opens the Inn door for Rosalia, then follows her inside.  He smiles as he says:  "Worry not, I am a bit more diplomatic than our friend Tuk.  And you may need someone to watch your back."


----------



## maddmic (Mar 2, 2009)

Grok nodded to Roderic while they were still at the temple.  He then nods to the priest and simply utters, *"Thanks."*

As they get to the inn, Grok thinks about what lies before them again.  It might be a long while before he's back in town.  He too then finds a seat at the largest table and orders an ale.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 2, 2009)

*John*
When John grasps the staff, his hands naturally find the best grip and balance locations on the shaft.  At those spots, it is eerily warm to the touch as though it had just been held by another set of hands.  In Johns hands, the staff feels as though it has been in his possession for longer than his own lifetime.  The head of the staff appears to be an exquisitely complicated carving of a flower blossom that is closed.  A faint bluish glow can be seen inside the tiny pinhole at the end where the petals come together.  The priest has a stunned expression on his face and simply nods to John as he leaves.
*At the Inn*
"Of course, Sir." is what Roderic and Rosalia hear the innkeeper say to John as they come in.  The innkeeper turns to the new arrivals in the doorway after John enters his room.  "I don't suppose there's anything I can do for you, with everyone being in a hurry?" he says hopefully.  He is a stout man in plain drab clothes.  The inside of the inn is clean, sturdy and very functional, but obviously has not seen a woman's touch in a very long time if ever.  At Grok's mentioning of ale, the innkeeper hustles doubletime to pull a draught for him and delivers it.  It is very heady and the foam flows over the edge of the large, cold-sweated ceramic mug in a truly picturesque fashion.  One would suspect the innkeeper has practiced such a delivery many times in the past.  If the inkeeper noticed Grok's race, he made no indication of it.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 2, 2009)

Rosalia enters the inn and stops to check the patronage and be seen. She then walks to the bar, removing her hat and letting her brown-red hair flow freely. 

As Grok orders a beer, she runs her index finger on the bar counter, checks her finger and says to the innkeeper with an air of satisfaction: "Clean.. nice and clean establishment you have there Mister.. I'll have a cider please.." 

She pauses then leans forward over the counter and whispers to the innkeeper: "Tell me my good sir, could you tell my friend and I a little bit about the recent events that have cause such grief to your community?"
She continues: "You see most visitors, the like of us. Did you notice anyone particular in the last months? Some stranger?"


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 3, 2009)

Roderic stands quietly beside Rosalia, not threatening but alert for any strangers showing undue interest in the conversation.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 3, 2009)

Scrag follows the others into the tavern then stands by the door watching everyone within warily.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 3, 2009)

"Sadly, there really haven't been many strangers in town.  The ogre and his ilk have seen to that.  What little word I do get is that the merchants who would normally travel through Hadler's Gap are afraid to, and go a much longer route to bypass us.  Self sufficient as we are, we still have come to depend on travelers to keep the village refreshed.  Particularly my own buisness.  Aside from the occasional local husband in the doghouse,  I got nothin'."  Let me get you that cider, miss." he seems to remember suddenly that she actually ordered something.  He returns a minute later with a mug of clear amber liquid.  "My own brew, I call it AppleJack."  he says with obvious pride.  "If you want it hot, it'll take a bit though."
"Ahh, but you asked about recent events.  I can't say as I'd know much more than anybody else here.  The brutal murder of travelers.  Some pretty messed up animals in the woods.  Everyone thinks it's the ogre, and they are probably partially right.  I ain't never heard of no ogre making tentacles grow out of a deers eyes or anything like that, though.  Be carefull, something else is going on besides an over aggressive ogre.  He's probably just another symptom of something worse."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

As the others continued to chat, Thrindar had sat down and dozed off. So, when they had headed out he had totally missed it. The dwarf awakes to Toby sitting on his lap pawing his nose. "Wha..." He looks around. "They left? They left without us? Why didn't you wake me up quicker?" The squat man rises, checks his equipment and heads out the doorway with Toby trailing behind. Scanning the area he spots the others heading toward the inn. "Great! So they aren't going directly to the cave? Let's catchup to them and see what is up." The dwarf and feline head toward the inn.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 3, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> John looks to the priest of pelor and says, "by oyur leave holieness" and if not detained with any further questions he exits and heads to the Inn not too far behind rosie.
> 
> to the Inn keeper he says ," It looks there to be many who have clled of the gods to gather this day to defeat this menace good sir. I fear a meal is to be waited upon for now as there are many who fear that there will be no spoils and want to get this expedition on the road in great hase. I am sorry that i will miss out on a hearty meal this day." He then bows and heads to his room to retrieve the rest of his traveling items.




Jakobee joins John as he heads to the inn then returns. He resumes his inquiry about the staff. "*It is quite the intriguing relic there. The blue glow there seems to respond to your grasp. You are a tanner's son you said? Would you mind if I see how it reacts to my hand?"*


----------



## Amaury (Mar 3, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> "Sadly, there really haven't been many strangers in town.  The ogre and his ilk have seen to that.  What little word I do get is that the merchants who would normally travel through Hadler's Gap are afraid to, and go a much longer route to bypass us.  Self sufficient as we are, we still have come to depend on travelers to keep the village refreshed.  Particularly my own buisness.  Aside from the occasional local husband in the doghouse,  I got nothin'."  Let me get you that cider, miss." he seems to remember suddenly that she actually ordered something.  He returns a minute later with a mug of clear amber liquid.  "My own brew, I call it AppleJack."  he says with obvious pride.  "If you want it hot, it'll take a bit though."
> "Ahh, but you asked about recent events.  I can't say as I'd know much more than anybody else here.  The brutal murder of travelers.  Some pretty messed up animals in the woods.  Everyone thinks it's the ogre, and they are probably partially right.  I ain't never heard of no ogre making tentacles grow out of a deers eyes or anything like that, though.  Be carefull, something else is going on besides an over aggressive ogre.  He's probably just another symptom of something worse."




OOC: if you want I roll gather info or Diplo or sense motive.

Rosalia makes sure that she gets a good description of the events and more importantly where they took place. She then tries to find out about the local personalities - the odds ones or the leaders of opinion. She will then thank the barkeeper and join the rest of the group at a table to discuss her findings and decide what to do.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 4, 2009)

John smiles at jakobee and says, "Yes i do mind" then enters the Inn and retrievs his belongings in his room. he then returns to the innkeep, notices how he is in conversation and stands waiting in patient silence, staff in hand.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 4, 2009)

Grok watches and listens, not wanting to interject anything while so many good questions were asked.  Instead, he nodded in the direction of the bar keep and when the man came over, he stated simply, *"Grok want food.  Meat, only little cooked.  Stew ok if no meat."*

He then eats hungrily again as if he didn't have anything at the temple.  He continues to listen to the others and any information that they are able to gather.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 4, 2009)

Rosalia
Make a gather information check, please.

Innkeeper tab:
Rosalia    4cp (cider)
Grok    3sp (chunka meat)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 4, 2009)

Scrag smells meat and begins to drool slightly.  He dutifully remains at his post, however, keeping a watchful eye for danger.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> John smiles at jakobee and says, "Yes i do mind" then enters the Inn and retrievs his belongings in his room. he then returns to the innkeep, notices how he is in conversation and stands waiting in patient silence, staff in hand.




Jakobee is surprised by the rudeness of this Tanner's son. As John enters the tavern Jakobee's expression clouds over and his fist clenches. Hellfire flames start to flick around the fist and gather arcane energy. Jakobee notices this however and quickly unclenches his fist and shakes his hand out so as to dissipate the gathering eldritch bolt. Jakobee gives himself a little time to consciously gather his self composure before entering the inn and taking a seat to await the conclusion of the others' conversations, in no mood for further talk himself.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 5, 2009)

OOC: gather info
1d20+6=22 

Rosalia dutifully pays the innkeeper adding one copper with a smile.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2009)

*"Scrag, keep your position."* Orders Tuk, arms crossed standing on a side of the Inn's door, like a statue.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 5, 2009)

Scrag looks at Tuk, head tilted to the side.  Its hard to tell if Scrag agrees with Tuk or wants to eat him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2009)

The man raises the right part of his lips in disgust. *"I'm not your meal fool. Stand there and stop drooling about food. You've already eat, I can see blood in your mouth, so don't do something stupid that you'll regret afterwards. I'm not going to repeat that Scrag, so you better do what I say or else"* The man orders in authoritary voice, narrowing his eyes. It seems his patience has a very low limit._ "Only people in this pathetic village of huts would have a pet troll... "_
Lost in his thoughts, Tuk doesn't notice the dwarf until he is close. *"You there my dwarven friend, the others are in the inn, catch up with them and use your insight with words to gather as many usefull data as you can." *He says, not actually asking; rather more demanding...


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

Scrag grins at Tuk, showing a mouthful of sharp, blood stained teeth.

"Man not boss of Scrag.  Scrag boss of Scrag."


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 6, 2009)

Rosalia is pretty sure that she has heard most of what anybody in the town really knows, with a few exceptions.  The children who found the baby birds with human fingers for wings told thier parents about them, but when they tried to show the parents, all that was left of them was small piles of black, smelly goo.  This sounds similar to the deer with tentacle eyes that the hunter had shot.  As he tried to drag it to town, it had rotted so rapidly that all he had to show for it was black goop on his hands, and a trail of good leading back to where he had felled the animal.  The other issue is that the various townsfolk who had spoken to the innkeeper had mentioned feeling uneasy when looking up the hills in the direction of the cave.  Grok and Roderic in particular could attest to that, as did the priest.  All this adds up to is that something very sinister is happening in the area around the ogre cave, and it is almost certainly a lot more than just an ogre with a toothache.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2009)

*"Acept your limitations, troll. You lack intelligence. Completely. You can do what you want, I couldn't care less, but if you follow your instincts instead of your allies intelligence, you and the woman you protect will end up under 30 kg of ogre club. So you better behave and obey when the situation requires so. I do that. See me here? Not talking? Why? Because I make people angry, I'm not a pretty face and I'm a terrible talker, so I stay here, and let other, more capable members of the group handle the situation. When there's need of my sharp tactical intelligence and precise use of force, it'll be my turn to act; and when we need your strength , that'll be your turn, so pay attention Scrag, or you'll end up dead"* Explains Tuk in a rather not friendly tone. *"Look at me, arguing with a Troll, as if you could grasp any of the concepts I expose to you."*

OOC: Tuk is an ass, I know =D


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 6, 2009)

OOC: I noticed.  

"Scrag not smart.  Scrag know Scrag not smart.  Others not need tell Scrag Scrag not smart.  Scrag strong.  Scrag know Scrag strong.  Scrag not need tell others Scrag strong."

His point seemingly made, Scrag turns away from Tuk and ignores him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2009)

*"At least we agree on something"* Tuk says almost for himself. Irritated he knocks the door with his indeed heavy hands, making the old wood creak. HE opens it and prout his head inside. *"Are you done here? There is much to be done and not much time." *After saying that he shuts the door with a "Bam!" and remains outside, arms crossed in front of his chest.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 6, 2009)

Rosalia discusses her findings with the rest of the group. As she finishes her cider she says: "I think we've learned as much as we could. We still don't understand the reason behind all this and I guess it's up to us to find it.. I suggest that we go and follow the trails of that black goo.."

Leaving Jakobee barely any time to finish his drink, sHe gets up and walks to the door, with half of the local patrons staring at her. Outside she finds Tuk and Scrag ingoring each other in a funny way.

"Tuk my darling, we're going! Black goo on the menu!"


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 6, 2009)

Roderic looks at the impulsive woman as she walks out, then walks to Grok.  "When you are done with your second lunch, my friend, there is an ogre cave to explore."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2009)

the conjurer walks up to the priest and knight(not sure which is which) "good day, I am John.Student of the arcane" he then offers his hand in greeting.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2009)

*"Puzzling words my lady..." *Heavy hands walks behind Rosalia warped in his chains.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 6, 2009)

Grok nods at Roderic.  He wonders why it took them this long to come to this conclusion.  He had decided this over at the temple.  Perhaps some of these people weren't as smart as they led on.

He drains his ale and belches loudly.  He pulls out a gold and places it on the table.  He looks at Roderic as he pushes out from the table.  *"Grok fight better on a full tummy.  Ready to go now."*  He smiles his trademark lopsided grin and follows his companion out from the tavern.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 7, 2009)

Jakobee finishes his drink and leaves with the others.

"*If there is an emanation from the ogre's cave that is warping creatures this would explain his turning psychotic. If so I expect we will find more of these warped animals near there. Let us go*."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

John waves to the inn keeper as he leaves, following the eothers out.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 7, 2009)

"Well met, John.  I am Roderic."  The young swordsman looks at his departing friend.  "Myself and some allies are about to explore a cave outside town...  I assume you are here to look into the recent troubles?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

of sorts, Roderic, was it? My family has a vested itrest in seeing an end to these occurences. I am hearing more and more  information that i find most peculiar. I would like to assist in the search of the truth behind these  attacks and bring peace back to this community. have you room for a conjurer?









*OOC:*


 this is a knowledge : planes check to see if the black goo mentioned might be something to do with outsiders:

1d20+4=21


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 7, 2009)

"We have room for all men of stout heart, willing to do their part.  Come, lest we be left behind!"    With that, he leads the conjurer out the tavern door to his friends.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 7, 2009)

Knowledge: planes- The only thing that comes to mind is possibly ectoplasm, but to John's knowledge, that stuff is connected to psionic activity.  Add to that the black goo smells like decayed flesh, and you've got maybe corrupted body fluids.

Outside, the group can see the surrounding hills.  One side of the valley seems to draw the eyes and repel the soul.  The side with the rock outcrop a day's walk away, the side where dying, mutated animals leave behind smelly goo.  The side where eeeeevil lurks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

"So, is there  aleader in this group? I have been thinking aobut what I have heard and my have information pertnant to the source of some of the troubles.  I fear that not only stout of heart, but firm of spirit and mind might be of great benifit."


----------



## Amaury (Mar 7, 2009)

OOC: 







Yttermayn said:


> The side where eeeeevil lurks.



I'd swear I could HEAR you say that! 

-------------------------------------------


Rosalia says to all: "Well, boys, firm of spirit, mind or not, shall we go? There's a bit of a walk in front of us.." 

She starts heading towards the valley. As she walks, Rosalia quickly closes on John, looks at him with insistance 
and says with a joking smile: "The only thing my feeble mind has not yet grasped entirely, is the importance 
of these visions of yours, John, and the.. 'artefact' that you have recovered.. 
Is there anything you should be telling us my dear John?.. Maybe this 'artefact' is important to the cause.. 
Maybe we should enquire about these visions of yours with an elder? Hum, what d'you say?"
As she talks, she removes her hat, strokes her hair a bit and readjusts her hat back to protect herself from the sun.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 7, 2009)

Scrag follows a few steps behind Rosalia.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> The side where eeeeevil lurks.












*OOC:*


 ya know, that just comes out of you so naturally...i am getting to be worried here. 







"Well, miss, one of the visions was of a great mage doing battle with a great dragon with lesser being bowing down to the dragon. That was one vision where i saw the staff in the hand of the man doing battle. the knowledge i learned during my apprinticeship was that of creaturs of various natures and effects of various magics. this black goo that i hear mentions=ed seems to be of advanced decay, but occuring too quickly to be natural. 

I can only speculate that strong magics of the school of necromancy, a school that i am forbidden to practice my self. there seem to be other sciences involved here. Rather the sciences of the arane, or the Arts of the Divine and faith magics, there might be the involvmentof the sciences of the Mind, a rarely practiced form of magic."

His speach is delivered in not a condenscending or lecturish tone, but rather matter of factly. His face shows the emotin of great concern, though.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 7, 2009)

"And.. that staff you have found in the Temple of Pelor, do you know what it is and how to use it? Does it bare any ressemblance to what you've seen in yur vision?" asks the investigative woman.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

"Th vision was too short to wee what it did int the fight. I do not know what it does yet. I do know that it exactly like the one in the viision. I saw myg randfather standing against the evil monster with it in hand."

He touches the ebon colored coated staff revrntly, wishing fo some time to examine the staff closer.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 7, 2009)

Roderic listens attentively to John's words, as he slowly makes his way to the front of the group, his shield at the ready.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 8, 2009)

As the group proceeds to the valley, Tuk takes his place in front, next to the paladin. His chains still warped in his body, although he has his arms free, each hand holding one big heavy iron ring. The mercenary walks a little sided, to his left precisely. 
*"Stop your mumblings you two" *He addresses Jhon and Rosalia. *"You had your chance to speak in town, now wait until we are in a safer place. With that noise you make, we can't hear the surroundings, and any other creature out there could hear us easily. Use your heads, please, not your mouths."* The man says in an intimidatingly low voice, as he tries to spot anything at the sides of the road as the group moves forward.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 8, 2009)

Ooc: Once everyone has a post in we'll move on totally out of town.  Even an ooc post in this thread a8cknowledging you ar done in tow.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 8, 2009)

"Oooh naughty naughty Tuk.. how can you comment silly boy? you make as much noise as a 20-chariot convoy with your chains!.. 
and look at you! holding both these rings? 
How do you do when, you know, nature calls for a break? You still hold these rings??.. hi hi hi  
Or, maybe you're afraid that those rings will sound like the steeple's bells if you don't hold them??" Rosalia replies with her ferocious humour.

As they leave town, she looks back at her group and thinks. _but he's right, we don't do a very discreet group.. maybe I should go ahead.._ and she unconsciously add a couple of feet of distance between herself and the nearest person.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2009)

John settlesw in somewhere in the middle of the party, a conjuration spell ready at his fingertips.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 8, 2009)

Not one of many words, Grok had simply nodded to John when he introduced himself.  He felt it better if Roderic spoke on his behalf as he was the more elloquent one.

As they began to make their way out of the town though, John asked a simple question as to the leadership of the group.  He harumphs audibly and states matter of factly.  *"That be Roderic of course.  Pelor have decide to show mercy to town and we ones to bring it."*

Grok then hears the one in chains speak _again_.  He states flatly to nobody in particular, *"Grok not like him much."*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2009)

"I agree Grok.I am not so sure about him or that one either." he nods to jakobee aas he says this in a not too loud tone. "but that could only be my imagination"


Then to all he says, " I believe I am ready to travel. on"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 8, 2009)

Scrag keeps pace with Rosalia, having no intention of letting her wander off by herself.

He also entertains visions of stringing Tuk up by his chain from the nearest tree.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 8, 2009)

*"Stupid woman, I've stop the noise of the chains since we left town. That's why I hold the rings. Now shut your trap at once and remain behind me." *The man says stoicaly, with his emotionless voice. *"Do not speak me like that again" *he says in a whisper as he takes the lead ahead.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 8, 2009)

Scrag looms over Tuk and snarls, "_You_ no speak her that way or you no speak again.  You not lead.  You shut face, now!"


----------



## Amaury (Mar 8, 2009)

Hearing Tuk's reply, Rosalia stops and turns to him her hands on her hips, her beautiful eyes staring at him furiously. She's about to answer when a grave voice snarls from behind her. She's surprised and taken aback. She looks at Scrag then Tuk and back again, unsure how to react.

Finally, she says, looking at Scrag a bit embarassed: "Err, thank you Scrag.. you're.. a gentleman.. 
This man is rude, has simply no manners nor sense of humour whatsoever and doesn't deserve we waste our saliva for him. Let's move on!"

_Holy mother.. the troll.. he's looking after me.. protecting me.. wow.. he.. he must be the one!.._ thinks an astonished Rosalia as she starts walking again, feeling the tall figure of the troll behind her.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 8, 2009)

Ooc: I'll wait until tonight to see if tailspinner posts and if not we'll move on and leave the door open for him.  It's been 5 days since his last post and I'd like to maintain the pace.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 8, 2009)

Tuk chuckles to himself.* "The girl and his troll pet, what could I've expected, Hah. If you could use some of your brains in thinking seriously about the group safety, instead of thinking about your own selfish desires, you'll shut your damn traps up, before I MAKE you shut up" *Tuk says intimidatingly.

 Intimidate on Scrag and Rosalia!. Just for the fun of it, not that it means anything.
1d20+3: 19


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

leaning over to grok John says in a low voice, I definately don't like him.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 9, 2009)

Intent on the road ahead, Roderic had missed most of the first exchange between the warrior, the thief and the troll.  As it seemed Scrag was locuacious enough, he had held his peace, hoping the other man would relent.  He turns to Tuk, and speaks in a low but steely voivce.  "You make a good point about keeping our voices down.  But we will NOT continue on this journey while you spew abuse at our comrades.  If you have a problem, let us solve it now, and not in the ogre's lair."  He raises a hand for the rest of the group to stop until the matter is solved.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

John stops in hiks tracks watching the newest of exchanges


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 9, 2009)

Scrag looks from Tuk to Roderic, then moves to stand behind Roderic, speaking to Tuk, "Him leads, not you.  Scrag do what him say.  _You_ do what him say.  Or Scrag eat you."

Scrag licks his lips for emphasis.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 9, 2009)

OOC: We'll be moving on sans Thrindar when the current RP is done.  Please don't wrap it up just to get moving though, this is getting interesting in a Blair-Witchy kinda way...   I do however need a marching order, though.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2009)

*"That's what I've been trying to do since we start arguing, but this woman and the monster behind your back lack any idea of strategy or self preservations, whatsoever. I've been forced to intimidate these fools to be quiet, otherwise we'll be all easy kobolds' preys." *Tuk says, teeth closed. *"And tell that thing to be away from me, or I wont response of myself. It's unsettling."*
The man turns to continue, but turns back to speak again. *"If you have any other nice way to make them quiet, then you should make use of it. I'm not nice, I've never been; I lack tact and manners; but I'll not be eaten by an ogre because of a little city girl and his troll pet."*


----------



## Amaury (Mar 9, 2009)

Rosalia stops as Roderic orders. To some, her angry face could make her even more beautiful.

She listens to Tuk's response. _He doesn't know how to stop! Rude and stubborn!_ she thinks.

She replies: "We've barely left town! John and I were discussing of an important matter: the staff and his visions. That could save our butts when we face whatever we have to face, Double-Rings!"

She adds: "...And I have no pet!"



OOC: good rp!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2009)

*"Double ring" *chuckles Tuk to himslef.* "Ask the troll, even he might come up with a better insult."*

OOC: Yep, it's quite funny =)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 9, 2009)

"Scrag guard.  Not pet."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

"if it were up to me, I would let Scrag eat you. So far by your self you have made enough noise to awaken every dragon, ogre, kobold deamon and devil, and we haven't even left the streets of the town yet. So, as you speak of tactical preperation, yet supress the planning there of, perhaps you need to reconsider who needs to be quiet. Namely you."

His voice was even and steady, showing neither being purterbed by the ignorant mercenary's rude and uncouth  actions, nor 'intmidated' by his size or demeanor.









*OOC:*


 voda vosa: I have noticed that you have used the male pronoun of him in refrence to rosie, where 'her' should have been used. I am aware that english is not your first language. That is why I mention this


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2009)

OOC: My mistake =)

*"We are not into the wild yet. That's why I'm speaking at you this way. If we were into the wild, I'll just let you go ahead and face the perils your hideous and annoying chatter will bring to you. Think before speaking small man."* Tuk says, turning and giving his back to the group, as he starts walking away.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 9, 2009)

Scrag mutters matter-of-factly, "Him got chain stuck in wrong place."


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 9, 2009)

OOC: So, which of you chucks the map into the creek, which of you gets kidnapped by the Blair Witch, and which of you apologizes to everyone with snot dripping out of your nose?  Great RP folks!
Line order seems to be:
Roderic
Grok
Tuk
John
Rosalia
Scrag


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

*OOC:*


 hey! tuk has bad breath! I would rather be standing next to grok! jk{/ooc}


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2009)

OOC: Tuk would rather be in front. And he uses magical dental paste! Bad Breath? No way with Magical Dental paste, available at your nearest Witch doctor hut.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Tuk would rather be in front. And he uses magical dental paste! Bad Breath? No way with Magical Dental paste, available at your nearest Witch doctor hut.












*OOC:*


 prestidigitation does better then what any ol witch doc can come up with! ha ha ha ! but if he is wanting to be up fron where the worst damage will happen, the all the more to him. I will sen my celstial monkey to flank for him!  Ishmael oh Ishmael!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*



Voda Vosa said:


> Lost in his thoughts, Tuk doesn't notice the dwarf until he is close. *"You there my dwarven friend, the others are in the inn, catch up with them and use your insight with words to gather as many usefull data as you can." *He says, not actually asking; rather more demanding...




Thrindar starts to reply but then turns as if remembering something. He wonders off with Toby close behind. Finally he finds a place to purchase a couple of days of rations. But when he returns to where he had been he notes that the others have left. Hoping that they had finally decided to head toward the ogre cave, the dwarf and cat start following the directions given them by the farrier. He and the cat start heading out of town. That is when he spots them. It appears that they had stopped for some rest at the edge of town. But now they were starting to move again. He quickened his pace a bit in order to catch them within the hour.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 9, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> Thrindar starts to reply but then turns as if remembering something. He wonders off with Toby close behind. Finally he finds a place to purchase a couple of days of rations. But when he returns to where he had been he notes that the others have left. Hoping that they had finally decided to head toward the ogre cave, the dwarf and cat start following the directions given them by the farrier. He and the cat start heading out of town. That is when he spots them. It appears that they had stopped for some rest at the edge of town. But now they were starting to move again. He quickened his pace a bit in order to catch them within the hour.




suddenly John stops.

"Wait. wasn't there a Dwarf at the temple?" He looks around and sees him hustoing to catch up, a cat following along side. "Oh, there he is!" John will stand and wait for him, even if no one else does.









*OOC:*


 tailspinner: gald you are still with us!


----------



## Voadam (Mar 9, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: So, which of you chucks the map into the creek, which of you gets kidnapped by the Blair Witch, and which of you apologizes to everyone with snot dripping out of your nose?  Great RP folks!
> Line order seems to be:
> Roderic
> Grok
> ...




Jakobee will be in the back, eyeing John's staff every once in a while.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 9, 2009)

OOC: Rosalia only purpose in life, namely scout ahead sneakily has been defeated by a 7-foot-tall-self-appointed-bodyguard-troll teenager!  (joke)

For the moment, Rosalia will keep her distances from Tuk and stay towards the back of the group, her shortbow in one hand. She says though: "I'd be quite happy to scout ahead, but I'm afraid, the gentleman overthere (she points to Tuk) believes he can do better.."

Later as the group walks at last, she veers off on the left a bit to get some space from the group and gets closer to Scrag to whisper a few words to his rather huge and hairy troll ears..
[sblock=for Scrag's orange eyes only!] "Err, so, Scrag.. you are intend.. sorry.. you want protect me? why? because black arrow? you now black arrow group??"[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 9, 2009)

"Yuh."

[sblock=For Rosalia and DM]Scrag pulls a scroll case out of his pack and opens it.

OOC: I don't recall exactly what the scroll case says, Mr. DM, sir.[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 10, 2009)

OOC: So is this the final line order when Thrindar catches up?
Tuk
Roderic
Grok
John
Rosalia
Scrag
Jakobee (sorry)
Thrindar

[sblock=For Scrag and Rosalia]Scrag remembers that the tube must be shaken three times to make it talk, and that it speaks at a normal conversational tone.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 10, 2009)

Satisfied that the chain-wielding warrior seems to be calming down, he nods to the others, then once more leads the way towards the cave.  "By Heironeous and Pelor", he mutters, "I will need more patience than courage on this quest.  It must definitely be a Test..." 

OOC: ((   keep up the great RP, guys!!))


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

[sblock=For Rosalia and DM]Scrag peers into the empty tube for a moment, puzzled by its lack of action.  Then suddenly remembering how to make it work, he starts to shake it, once, twice...then looks up, realizing the others might hear.  He hastily puts it away.

"Scrag show later."[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Mar 10, 2009)

Rosalia is a bit puzzled by Scrag's movements, unsure whether the troll is simply dumb or trying to do something. But she manages to put a smile on her beautiful face for him and gets back to the group, thoughts running in her mind.

As they get closer to the woods, she takes an arrow from her quiver and holds with her shortbow.

She attempts to concentrate on her surroundings, listening for suspect noises - she'd swear she'd heard Tuk's chains - and looks left and right for movement.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

John does a quick check as he verifies where his spell componat ppouch is and has summmon monster 1 on the front of his mind.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 10, 2009)

As the group heads towards the epicenter of events, the walk gets harder and harder as the slope gets steeper and steeper.  Game trails begin to dogleg back and forth up the incline to make for easier, but slower travel up the hillside.  Grok and Roderic feel the oppressive atmosphere more acutely than anyone else, but Jacobee feels a strong sense of something both familiar and alien at the same time emanating from the mountain.

OOC: Ok, I'm using the line order previously posted.  Everyone roll a spot or listen check, whichever is higher.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 10, 2009)

Grok couldn't believe his ears.  When Roderic finally stopped the group and addressed the man, he could feel the tension.  The half-orc's hand instinctively crept towards and rested on his mace, ensuring that if something were to happen, Tuk would not harm Roderic nor the Troll assistant.

He was a little relieved, but also somewhat disappointed when the tempers began to ease.  He didn't want to crack the skull of a potential companion, but there was something about a pending fight that he relished.  Yet another thing he was to work on according to his mentors back at the temple.

--------------------------------------------------------------------- 

As they walked up the incline, Grok felt a heavy burden start to ease onto him.  It wasn't anything physical, but there was something going on here that was indeed evil and tainting this land.

OOC:
Dang, I miss one day and you guys go all RP happy and I miss out on the fun.  

Spot/Listen roll (they're both the same):

1d20+3=11


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 10, 2009)

Listen check (1d20+1=9)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2009)

Tuk walks, as silently as he can. His senses were not the best, but he felt at home climbing mountains and moving into the wilderness.

Liste/spot: 13


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 10, 2009)

Maddmic, can you please correctly link your roll?  Will continue when all rolls get in or in about 8 hours.

[sblock=GM notes, no looking!]Kobolds hiding along trail.[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Mar 10, 2009)

OOC: Rosalia's spot and listen

1d20+1=6, 1d20+1=20


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

Thrindar kept mostly to himself during the journey followed closely by Toby.

OOC: Thrindar & Toby spot/listen checks: 17, 7


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

spot and listen are both the same fore John:
1d20=9


----------



## Voadam (Mar 10, 2009)

*Jakobee*

"*Hold a moment, I sense something*."



18


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "*Hold a moment, I sense something*."
> 
> 
> 
> 18




John stops in his tracks


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 11, 2009)

While Jakobee has everyone's attention on the left side of the trail, from the right suddenly comes the sound of multiple crossbows clacking followed by the whistling hiss of airborne bolts coming at the party! (OOC: nobody made the spot/listen check, the attackers rolled reeealy high on hide check.  Attackers get partial action, PCs are flatfooted.)
Targeting Tuk: Bolts (1d20+3=9, 1d20+3=23)
Threat: Just misses crit. (1d20+3=15)
Surprise Round Damage: Tuk(1d8=4)
One bolt Glances off of Tuk's chain harmlessly while another bites deeply into his leg, just missing the knee joint. (4pts)
Targetting Roderic: 1d20+3=6, 1d20+3=19, 1d8=5, 1d8=2
Two more bolts streak towards Roderic.  One blunts itself and stops dead against his armor, the other pierces the leather backing of a scale and gouges Roderic's torso. (2pts)
Targetting Grok: 1d20+3=9, 1d20+3=16, 1d8=5, 1d8=4
A bolt sails past Grok's face and another slams into his right arm, piercing the limb deeply. (4pts)
Targetting John: 1d20+3=7, 1d8=8
One bolt sinks itself most of the way through a two inch thick branch directly in line with John's head.  John knows that branch saved his life.
Targetting Rosalia: 1d20+3=9, 1d8=5
A bolt flies right through the empty space above Rosalia's hip where someone without an hourglass figure would have some vulnerable flesh.
Targetting Scrag: 1d20+3=18, 1d20+3=21, 1d8=6, 1d8=3
Scrag feels something strange on his body and looks down to find two feathered shafts sticking out of him.  Scrag is feeling like he may be on the road to getting truely pissed. (9pts)
Targetting Jakobee: 1d20+3=23, 1d8=3  Threat Confirm: 1d20+3=21
One of the bolts sinks deeply into Jakobee's hip, nearly crippling him: (crit:6pts)
Thrindar misses most of the initial attack due to his short stature and being at the back of the line.  Toby hisses at something in the bushes to the right of the trail.

[sblock=OOC]Dang, invisible castle _never_ gives me good rolls for my _own_ characters. [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

Thrindar looks down at Toby and then tries to see what the cat is hissing at.

OCC: Initiative (1d20=18)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2009)

*"Kobolds! To arms!" *The mecenry says, trying to spot the nearest menace, with his chanis at the ready.

OO: Initiative: 12


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 11, 2009)

Scrag growls low in his throat and pulls his greataxe.

Initiative (1d20+2=13)


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 11, 2009)

Having sprang their surprise, the kobolds busy themselves readying their crossbows for another barrage. (10 kobolds are now apparent in the brush to the right side of the trail, frantically trying to reload)
*Thrindar*
Not being the direct target of an attack and having Toby's warning, Thrindar gets a better look at the attackers than his companions.  They are kobolds, for sure, but not like any he is used to seeing.  These have rough, red scales on thier hands and faces, and the teeth and claws seem larger and more plentiful than thier ordinary brethren.

OOC: Forgot to announce inititative, but you guys get it.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 11, 2009)

"*Ahh!*" Jakobee cries out in pain and clutches at the deep wound in his side with one hand, his face twisted in agony. His other hand closes into a fist that erupts in hellfire. With a thrust of the hand he releases the ball of raw infernal magic out at the nearest kobold he has a clear shot at. The pain of the wound completely throws off his aim however.

Initiative 20 attack 6, spell penetration 7, confirm 19, damage 7


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 11, 2009)

"An ambuscade!  Let us take the fight to them, my friends!"  Roderic draws his sword as he turns to the attackers.  

Initiative 2 
Charging nearest kobold: 18 to hit, 5 damage


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2009)

Inititive:
1d20+2=19

Casting defensively:
(from the srd: Casting on the Defensive: Casting a spell while on the defensive does not provoke an attack of opportunity. It does, however, require a Concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) to pull off. Failure means that you lose the spell.)
1d20+3=6

casting mage armor: +4 to a/c (failure)

the excitement of the ambush has left John a bit off  in his ability to meditate and focus, as he mispeaks and verbally fumbles , spoiling the spell of protection.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 11, 2009)

R1

Rosalia heard the first clack quite clearly but then other "clacks" were heard, followed by the whistling and impact sound of the arrows! 

She spotted them. Little creatures. Someone - maybe Tuk - mentioned Kobolds. She had heard of the creatures. 

Rosalia is very quick to react. Raising her arm and placing the arrow on her shortbow, she chooses one of them and fires. The aim is true but the kobolds are behind trees and bushes.

She then moves behind any available cover after her shot.



OOC: Initiative 24, shortbow 19, damges 2 (if hit), move 30 for cover.
1d20+7=24 
1d20+3=19
1d6=2


----------



## maddmic (Mar 11, 2009)

Grok had been concentrating too much on the oppressive feeling surrounding him to notice the ambush.  Now the group was in a pickle.  A hail of bolts slammed into the group, hurting some more than others.

Upon getting hit by the bolt, Grok instinctively pulled his mace and moved in the direction of the attackers.  While moving towards the little beasties, he notices that Scrag has been wounded badly.  He begins to make his way to the troll.

OOC:
How far away are the little boogers?

1d20+1=7 

Grok will heal Scrag if he can get to him.  Otherwise, he'll attack the closest Kobold while trying to position himself to better assist Scrag.

Casting cure light wounds from domain.  1d8+4 (+2 from augment healing and +2 from caster level {+1 level for healing domain})

1d8+4=8


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 11, 2009)

OOC: Could we get something like a map? =)


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 11, 2009)

Init:1d20+1=21
Despite the obstacles, Rosalia's arrow flies true, thunking into one of the creatures.

Rosalia    24
Kobolds    21
Jakobee    20
John    19
Thrindar 18
Scrag    13
Tuk    12
Grok    7
Roderic    2


[sblock=GM DAta, no looking.]

Rosalia    0
Jakobee    -6
John    0
Scrag    -9
Tuk    -4
Grok    -4
Roderic    -2
Thrindar0

k1=2R;k2=4;k3=4;k4=3;k5=4;k6=4;k7=3;k8=3;k9=3;k9=3;k10=4;k11=4[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Mar 11, 2009)

OOC: if kobolds are on 21 it's up to them, right? we were surprised in R0 correct?


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 12, 2009)

Amaury said:


> OOC: if kobolds are on 21 it's up to them, right? we were surprised in R0 correct?



Yes, you were surprised, and yes, they are next on the initiative, but I still haven't got Thrindar's initiative.  He could potentially go before them, and I was running late for work this morning anyways, so I gave him the benefit of the doubt.  Since we are in combat, I'll wait till later this evening to see if he gets his initiative in before moving on instead of a couple days.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 12, 2009)

OOC: Gosh, you know, I looked at his init bonus and it's at +0, so he can't go before them.  I guess I'll go ahead and have them 'balds puncture you guys some more, then resolve Jakobee's action at least, since his dex is higher than Thrindar's if Thrindar rolls a 20.

Edit again:  Ghah, I'm an ass, sorry folks, I didn't see Thrindar already rolled his init!  Ok, I'll be a good little GM and get back to work now...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2009)

*OOC:*


 if the kobies have suprise, then all we get is either a move actionor a standard action, right?


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 12, 2009)

OOC: The kobolds already got their surprise round (thus most of us getting crossbow bolted).  Now we're going into the first full round of combat, which will work normally.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 12, 2009)

Targeting Tuk: 2 Bolts 
1d20+3=12, 1d20+3=4, 1d8=4, 1d8=4
Two more bolts fly at Tuk, one ricochetes off of his armor, the other falls weakly to the ground a few feet short, shortly after a snapping sound is heard from the attackers crossbow.

Targetting Roderic: 2 Bolts
1d20+3=5, 1d20+3=15, 1d8=4, 1d8=7
A missile slams into a scale and bends it, but does not penetrate, the other flies wide.

Targetting Grok: 2 Bolts
1d20+3=14, 1d20+3=15, 1d8=2, 1d8=5
Grok is saved further damage twice by his armored exterior.

Targetting John: 1 Bolt
1d20+3=13, 1d8=2
The bolt passes through John's robe easily, inflicting a relatively substantial wound. (2pts)

Targetting Rosalia: 1 Bolt
1d20+3=5, 1d8=5
Rosalia easily sidesteps one kobalds attack.

Targetting Scrag: 2 Bolts
1d20+3=21, 1d20+3=4, 1d8=3, 1d8=6
Scrag takes another bolts and goes down.  The other attacker screaches as the shot is fouled when the string rips of scales from it's misplaced thumb.

Targetting Jakobee: 1 Bolt
1d20+3=4, 1d8=3
The kobold attacking Jakobee fumbles it's shot, and Jakobee sees the reflection of his own balefull arcane energy building in the kobolds fear-filled eyes.

Thrindar still hasn't been targetted, but it occurs to him that may change now that Scrag is scragged...

Jakobee unleashes a torrent of hellish destructive energy at the kobold, but the twitch of his damaged hip skews his aim and causes the burst to fry some nearby foliage instead of the lucky little bolt-chucking SOB.
John's mage armor spell fizzles as dodging crossbow bolts and casting at the same time proves to difficult to do at the moment.
Grok rushes to Scrag's side and pumps healing energy into his body, partially restoring him. (+8pts)
Roderic closes the short distance and slashes one creature almost in half. 

OOC: Waiting on actions from:
Thirndar
Tuk
Scrag (Help me out here, can he go this same round he was unconcious and then healed in?)

As far as maps go, I'm looking into finding an easy, effective way to include them.  Anybody have suggestions?  Please post in the OOC thread.  For now, the trail is single file wide (ie. 5 feet).  The kobolds are all within point blank range to the right, slightly uphill side of the trail.  They are all within a move action, generally.

[sblock=GM DAta, no looking.]

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -2
Thrindar0

k1=4    -2Rs    Target:Rs
k2T=4        Target:Tk
k3T=4        Target:Tk     Notes: disarmed
k4=3    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead
k5=4        Target:Rd
k6=4        Target:G
k7=3        Target:G
k8=3        Target:Jo
k9=3        Target:S
k10=4        Target:S    Notes: disarmed
k11=4        Target:Jk

[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 12, 2009)

OOC: Yes, Scrag should get his action, though he'll need to spend a move action to get up from prone.

Scrag roars like a wounded animal, getting off the ground and slowly stalking his way toward the nearest kobold, murderous rage in his eyes.

OOC: Move action to stand from prone, move action to get adjacent to the nearest kobold (if possible).

[sblock=Forum Map Maker Advice]On the rare occasion I need a map, I usually use this handy dandy forum map making tool.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 12, 2009)

OOC: What is the general distance to the kobolds?

[sblock="Map Suggestion"]Although not the prettiest it is quite staight forward and easy to create. See example below...


Replace the curly brackets with square brackets. Each position is a 5x5 square. The code tag makes the font monospace.

An example whould be to use captial letters for characters, lower case and numbers for enemies or terrain features.

{code}
  ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRST
 1....................
 2....................
 3....................
 4....................
 5....................
 6....................
 7....................
 8....................
 9....................
10....................
11....................
12....................
13....................
14....................
15....................
16....................
17....................
18....................
19....................
20....................
{/code}


```
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRST
 1....................
 2....................
 3....................
 4....................
 5....................
 6....................
 7....................
 8....................
 9....................
10....................
11....................
12....................
13....................
14....................
15....................
16....................
17....................
18....................
19....................
20....................
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 13, 2009)

OOC: Ok, I may have a system.  See what you guys think of this:

[sblock=Battle Map]

Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 13, 2009)

Tuk advances, stomping and crushing the bushes beneath his heavy boots (to L12) and twists his body, catapulting his chains in the air, describing a wide arch. The spiked chains coils around the kobold's leg, just a moment before Heavy Hands pulls it, to trip the reptilian creature.  

OOC: Move to L 12 and trip First Kobold. attack 15 Str. check for trip 21. I wrongly add +5 instead of +3. Roll


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 13, 2009)

The Kobold is nearly quick enough to pull it's leg out of the loop of chain before it is yanked tight, but an elongated claw snags in a link at the last possible moment and the creature's feet are whipped out from under it.
(Dex based resist trip roll:1d20+2=21  Please check Tuk's position.  L12 is next to Thrindar, not a kobold.))


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 13, 2009)

_L 2 sorry._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2009)

John tannerson ac 12, location H,9 hit points 2/4

John is hit most severly by the bolt. He knows he needs to help as much as possible as fast as possible. the ambush line is well placed and well organized. Not a good sign for the party of green heros. He knows he has been easily hit once and that his last spell was quickly disrupted during the chaos. he makes a split second decision. He moves to I 9 and draws his cross bow and a bolt. (move action)

Awaiting next turn to do any thing else.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 13, 2009)

Next action: Thrindar

[sblock=Battle Map]

Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██

[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Thrindar, Evoker1, AC14, HP10/10, F+3,R+0,W+4*

Thrindar intones a spell and a shimmering field of force surrounds him while a tiny version surrounds Toby. Then the dwarf and cat moves east.

OOC: Casting _mage armor_ on himself and Toby (standard action). Then moving to O-13 (move action).


----------



## Voadam (Mar 13, 2009)

If it is not too late Jakobee will use his unused move action to step behind Scrag/Grok for cover after blasting at the kobolds.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 14, 2009)

Grok realizes that not engaging the enemy will quickly drain Pelors favor for the day.  He cannot hop to keep up with the damage being dealt by the multitude of kobolds that managed to surprise them.

Gripping his mace tightly, Grok rushes off into combat, charging the little beasties.

OOC:
Grok will move to H5 which should be 40' movement for him which is double.  If I'm incorrect and he can actually make it to the kobold at I3, he'll charge the bugger and swing.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 14, 2009)

Voadam said:


> If it is not too late Jakobee will use his unused move action to step behind Scrag/Grok for cover after blasting at the kobolds.



Ok, but let's limit retro-actions.



maddmic said:


> Grok realizes that not engaging the enemy will quickly drain Pelors favor for the day. He cannot hop to keep up with the damage being dealt by the multitude of kobolds that managed to surprise them.
> 
> Gripping his mace tightly...
> ...he'll charge the bugger and swing.




Please post combat actions in order of initiative.  It makes it easier for me to keep track of things. 
Hopefully future combats will flow smoother as I get a system going.

Battle Map updated for Thrindar and Jakobee.
Next Action: Scrag


[sblock=Battle Map]

Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██

[/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, No looking.]
Rosalia    24
Kobolds    21
Jakobee    20
John    19
Thrindar 18
Scrag    13
Tuk    12
Grok    7
Roderic    2

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -2
Thrindar0

k1=4    -2Rs    Target:Rs
k2T=4        Target:Tk
k3T=4        Target:Tk     Notes: disarmed
k4=3    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead
k5=4        Target:Rd
k6=4        Target:G
k7=3        Target:G
k8=3        Target:Jo
k9=3        Target:S
k10=4        Target:S    Notes: disarmed
k11=4        Target:Jk
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 15, 2009)

OOC: If possible (I think it is, looking at the map), Scrag is going to charge one of the kobolds.

Scrag howls like an enraged, wounded animal and charges at the kobolds.

Charge attack with greataxe; damage (1d20+7=26, 1d12+7=14) 

OOC: Splat!


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 15, 2009)

Scrag's axe connects with the kobold with shocking speed.  The slash blasts its way through the kobold's ribs and up through it's body to exit the shoulder, sending the two pieces of kobold flying with the momentum of the charge.  Nearby enemies are treated to chunky and stringy bits of their brother landing on them.

Next up: Tuk
Updated the battlemap, now showing cover and improved colors to make them more easily distinguished.  Guessing at where Rosalia went, so please let me know if it needs changed.  I can't quite get her to cover with one action unless she runs.  Can she run in a straight line and then attack?  I think so, will have to check to be sure.  If she does get to cover, it will be adjacent to a kobold.  I'll leave her at 30' from the trail till we get it figured out.

[sblock=Battle Map]

Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██
Slightly taller brush, 1/4 cover possible=██

[/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, No looking.]
Rosalia    24
Kobolds    21
Jakobee    20
John    19
Thrindar 18
Scrag    13
Tuk    12
Grok    7
Roderic    2

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -2
Thrindar0

k1=4    -2Rs    Target:Rs
k2T=4        Target:Tk
k3T=4        Target:Tk     Notes: disarmed
k4=-2    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead by roderic
k5=4        Target:Rd
k6=4        Target:G
k7=-11 -14S        Target:G   Notes: dead by scrag
k8=3        Target:Jo
k9=3        Target:S
k10=4        Target:S    Notes: disarmed
k11=4        Target:Jk
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2009)

Tuk advances a step (M0) makes his chains sing, sending it's sharpened spikes to cut and rip the kobold behind the one he has already triped. *"Die"* the grim man sentences. 

OOC: Using the reach to get to the Kobold in O1 I think. It's not quite clear which Kobold is in which square. I'm assuming there's one at n1 and the other at o1.
Tuk chain attack: 18 vs AC for 7 dmg.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 15, 2009)

Tuk's chain whips around the kobold's arm, and when yanked, the sharp chains circumscribe an ever tightening ring of destruction and the creature's arm comes off in the last few links.  The creature falls dead almost immediately from shock and blood loss.

Next up: Grok

[sblock=Battle Map]

Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Dead kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██
Slightly taller brush, 1/4 cover possible=██

[/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, No looking.]
Rosalia    24
Kobolds    21
Jakobee    20
John    19
Thrindar 18
Scrag    13
Tuk    12
Grok    7
Roderic    2

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -2
Thrindar0

k1:N1=4    -2Rs    Target:Rs nOTES: tRIPPED BY tUK
k2T:O1=-3        Target:Tk Notes: Dead by Tuk
k3T2=4        Target:Tk     Notes: disarmed
k4:O2=-2    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead by roderic
k52=4        Target:Rd
k6:Q3=4        Target:G
k7:Q4=-11 -14S        Target:G   Notes: dead by scrag
k8:R4=3        Target:Jo
k9:S4=3        Target:S
k10:S5=4        Target:S    Notes: disarmed
k11:T6=4        Target:Jk
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 16, 2009)

OOC: Maddmic, H5 and I3 are just open grass, not near anything.  The kobolds are in coordinates N through T and 2 through 6.  Can you check the map again, I'm not sure what you are intending.  I'm going to edit the previous post's map and make Grok's color a bit easier to see against the background.  It's been bugging me anyways.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 16, 2009)

Grok realizes that not engaging the enemy will quickly drain Pelors favor for the day. He cannot hop to keep up with the damage being dealt by the multitude of kobolds that managed to surprise them.

Gripping his mace tightly, Grok rushes off into combat, charging the little beasties.

OOC:
Grok will move to P8. which should be 40' movement.  I posted his actions earlier because I was going to be away from my PC all day.  I'd rather not keep you guys waiting on me.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 16, 2009)

Groc moves closer to the enemies.

Next up: Roderic

[sblock=Battle Map]

Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Dead kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██
Slightly taller brush, 1/4 cover possible=██

[/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, No looking.]
Rosalia    24
Kobolds    21
Jakobee    20
John    19
Thrindar 18
Scrag    13
Tuk    12
Grok    7
Roderic    2

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -2
Thrindar0

k1:N1=4    -2Rs    Target:Rs nOTES: tRIPPED BY tUK
k2T:O1=-3        Target:Tk Notes: Dead by Tuk
k3T2=4        Target:Tk     Notes: disarmed
k4:O2=-2    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead by roderic
k52=4        Target:Rd
k6:Q3=4        Target:G
k7:Q4=-11 -14S        Target:G   Notes: dead by scrag
k8:R4=3        Target:Jo
k9:S4=3        Target:S
k10:S5=4        Target:S    Notes: disarmed
k11:T6=4        Target:Jk
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 16, 2009)

Roderic steps up to the next foe, his reddened sword swinging in a broad arc, but the wily little creature ducks under it.  

[sblock=OOC]
5' step to the right
To hit: 8 
[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Mar 16, 2009)

*R2*

Rosalia draws another arrow from her quiver. She had got them for a good price. Euan, the fletcher, always liked her. And his arrows were light and stiff.
She saw her companions assault the kobolds, fearless as they were. Perhaps having a troll at their side was helping...

She aimed at the same kobold but this time her arrow bounced off the tree that he used as cover!


ooc
1d20+3=6


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 16, 2009)

Roderic's blade whistles over the head of the shorter creature and it grin's wickedly back up at him while it continues loading it's crossbow...
Rosalia's arrow manages to hit the only taller bush in the area that some might call a tree. (But only by torturing poor, innocent little semantics.)

[sblock=Battle Map]

Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Dead kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██
Slightly taller brush, 1/4 cover possible=██

[/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, No looking.]
Rosalia    24
Kobolds    21
Jakobee    20
John    19
Thrindar 18
Scrag    13
Tuk    12
Grok    7
Roderic    2

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -2
Thrindar0

k1:N1=4    -2Rs    Target:Rs nOTES: tRIPPED BY tUK
k2T:O1=-3        Target:Tk Notes: Dead by Tuk
k3T2=4        Target:Tk     Notes: disarmed
k4:O2=-2    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead by roderic
k52=4        Target:Rd
k6:Q3=4        Target:G
k7:Q4=-11 -14S        Target:G   Notes: dead by scrag
k8:R4=3        Target:Jo
k9:S4=3        Target:S
k10:S5=4        Target:S    Notes: disarmed
k11:T6=4        Target:Jk
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2009)

OOC: Sorry, I'm a bit confused by some people's actions. There was a surprise round where the kobolds attacked. Then we went through round 1 and now we are at the beginning of round 2 where Rosalia has just acted? So the only one of us that should have done two rounds worth of actions would be Rosalia?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2009)

OOC: Maybe you should note the intiatives and the rounds we are in Yttey.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 17, 2009)

There was a surprise round in which the kobolds got partial actions (firing crossbows).  Then there were two full rounds in which characters and kobolds got full actions.  We just started the third full round now with Rosalia going first.  For naming conventions, I'll call them "surprise round", "round 1" and "round 2".  We now have started in on "round 3".  Sorry for the confusion.  Did someone miss an action?  You all should have acted twice, except for Amaury who just went in the third round.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2009)

OOC: This is what I gleaned from reviewing the posts:

[sblock]Note: All actions are according to DM posts and not player posts.

Round 0:
Kobolds attack at post #219.
Round 1?:
Kobolds reload since they are using small heavy crossbows at post #223.
Round 2:
Rosalia's action at post #230.
Kobolds attack at post #236.
Also Jacobee, John, Grok, Roderic action at post #236.
Jakobee retro action at post #248.
Thrindar action at post #248.
Scrag action at post #250.
Tuk action at post #252.
Groc action at post #255.
Roderic action at post #258.
Round 3:
Rosalia action at post #258.[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Mar 17, 2009)

OOC: we're in Round 2. R0 was surprise, kobold firing, R1: just done, R2: rosalia only played.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC concerning init and rounds goof Geez, having trouble with ENWorld lately.  I just noticed that I've only got 10 kobolds on the map.  I'm going to remove one from the list.  Since it's already flung some bolts though, you'll still get experience.

Here's my analysis of the rounds so far:
Surprise Round:
***********************************
#219 initial attacks by kobolds are made
end surprise round*****************

Round 1:
***********************************
#223 init is announced
#230 Rosalia's attack acknowledged, init list is posted
#236 Kobolds take thier actions, Jakobee's, John's, Grok's, and Roderic's actions are acknowledged
#241 Tuk's round 1 action is acknowledged
#243 John's round 2 action is posted, but not yet acknowledged
#245 Thrindar's round 1 action is posted, but not yet acknowledged
#246 Jakobee's retro move action for round 1 is posted, but not yet acknowledged
#247 Grok's round 2 action is posted, but not yet acknowledged
#248 Jakobee's retro is acknowledged.  I ask that combat posts be posted in order of initiative.
#249 Scrag's round 1 action is posted, but not yet acknowledged
PROBLEM! #250 Scrag's action is acknowledged.  I goof and ask for Tuk's action, thus accidentaly starting round 2.  This leaves Thrindar's action un-acknowledged, but it dosn't seriously mess things up.
end of round 1***********************

Round 2:
************************************
#251 Tuk's round 2 action is posted.
PROBLEM! #252 I continue the goof and acknowledge Tuk's action, and make it worse by asking for grok's action.  Rosalia, kobolds, Jakobee, John, Thrindar, and Scrag are skipped accidentaly.
#254 Grok's round 2 action is re-posted.
#255 I acknowledge Grok's action and call for Roderics, furthering the problem.
#256 Roderic's round 2 action is posted
#257 Rosalia's round 2 action is posted
#258 Rod's and Roses actions are acknowledged.
#259 Tailspinner points out there's an initiative problem.

So it looks like we need the kobold's actions, Jakobee's action, John's action (already posted), Thrindar's action, and Scrag's action, in that order to complete round 2.  The kobolds are using light crossbows, so as long as they use their move equiv. action to reload, they can get a shot off each round.  If I said they were heavy, it was a accidental.  #223 just says "crossbows".  I'm not going to retro Tuk's, Grok's, or Roderic's actions, since it's better for you guys anyways that there is one less kobold going (thanks to Tuk) this round anyways.
It would help in the future if each player posts the round thier action is happening in with that action.  That way if someone posts early because they won't be around for a couple days or I just plain skip a beat, it will help me keep on track.  Thanks, and sorry for the confusion.
[/sblock]

The kobold Tuk tripped (N1) scrambles to it's feet and draws a shortsword.
The string busted, the kobold at P2 drops the useless crossbow, draws its shortsword and swings at Roderic.  Surprisingly, the little beasty connects, but lacks the strength to do serious harm. To Hit:1d20+1=18 Dmg:1d6-1=2 (2pts.)
The kobold at Q3 takes another shot at Grok, just missing. 1d20+3=12, 1d8=8
The kobold at R4 changes his target to the Troll about to annihilate him and fires.  One of the feathers in the fletching is stripped off while firing and it makes the bolt spiral away from the intended target.  1d20+3=7, 1d8=5 
S4 also fires at Scrag, the bolt softly thunking into the troll's armor and just tickling the thick skin beneath. 1d20+3=12, 1d8=2
S5 also suffered a mechanical failure with it's crossbow and so drops it.  It draws its shortsword and moves to Q6, looking like it will attack Scrag any moment.
T6 shifts it's attention to Grok and fires. But since this particular kobold is apparently deranged, it's bolt flies high overhead.

I need round 2 actions from Jakobee, Thrindar, and Scrag.  John's round two action is already posted.  Once these four are acknowledged, we should be back on track.

[sblock=Battle Map]
Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Dead kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██
Slightly taller brush, 1/4 cover possible=██
 [/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, no looking.]
Rosalia    24
Kobolds    21
Jakobee    20
John    19
Thrindar 18
Scrag    13
Tuk    12
Grok    7
Roderic    2

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -4
Thrindar0

k1:N1=4    -2Rs    Target:Rs nOTES: tRIPPED BY tUK
k2T:O1=-3        Target:Tk Notes: Dead by Tuk
k3T2=4        Target:Rd     Notes: disarmed
k4:O2=-2    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead by roderic
k51=4        Target:Rd Notes: Removed due to map error
k6:Q3=4        Target:G
k7:Q4=-11 -14S        Target:G   Notes: dead by scrag
k8:R4=3        Target:Jo
k9:S4=3        Target:S
k10:S5=4        Target:S    Notes: disarmed
k11:T6=4        Target:G 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2009)

OOC: Shouldn't Tuk get an AoO against the kobold that was prone?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> The kobolds are using light crossbows, so as long as they use their move equiv. action to reload, they can get a shot off each round.  If I said they were heavy, it was a accidental.  #223 just says "crossbows".




OOC: No, you never said the size. I theorized the type of the crossbow from the size of the attackers (small) and thus the size of the crossbow (small). Small light crossbows inflict 1d6 damage. Small heavy crossbows inflict 1d8 damage. Medium light crossbows inflict 1d8 damage. But since they are small humanoids, they would get a -2 to hit if they could even use them, which they can't. Since a light crossbow requires two hands to fire and it is one size catagory larger, it cannot be used by them. Their crossbows are doing 1d8 damage. Hence I came to the conclusion that they were using small heavy crossbows. If they are using small medium crossbows then the damage should be 1d6.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 17, 2009)

Scrag turns the attention of his greataxe to the kobold next to him.

Greataxe attack and damage (1d20+5=9, 1d12+7=14)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 17, 2009)

*OOC:*


 in round one post  226 i had john cast defensively and fail (yuck!), and in round two i posted :  this action.  but to keep from causing a mix up, i refrained from saying which is his target and what the roll was. I wanted to wait until his turn to do that.

apperintly i caused a mix up any way. he was never called on to shoot his cross bow.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Thrindar, Evoker1, AC14, HP10/10, F+3,R+0,W+4*

Thrindar, followed closely by Toby, moves quickly forward to the light cover.

OOC: Moving to T-8 (double move action).


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 18, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> OOC: No, you never said the size. I theorized the ... blah blah blah ...came to the conclusion that they were using small heavy crossbows. If they are using small medium crossbows then the damage should be 1d6.



I know, I know.  You're very smart.    However, Thrindar did notice at the beginning before all the screaming and bleeding that these kobolds seemed bigger and meaner, with nastier teeth and claws and some other mutations.  Ep will be awarded accordingly.
FYI: I will be working for the next four days, so my posting and attention will be limited again during those days.

Next Action: Jakobee
Actions cued for Scrag, John, and Thrindar to come after.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2009)

*OOC:*


 ytterman: is sent you a privet message reguarding round two


----------



## Voadam (Mar 18, 2009)

*Jakobee round 2*

Jakobee moves up so as to close into killing field distance and blasts some more hellfire at the kobolds, this time mastering himself enough to accurately blast into a mutated reptile-kin's flesh.


Move forward to get within point blank shot range and use eldritch blast at one without cover if I can.

Roll Lookup attack 19 spell penetration 20 damage 5.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2009)

[sblock=inititive for all to see]


Yttermayn said:


> Init:1d20+1=21
> Despite the obstacles, Rosalia's arrow flies true, thunking into one of the creatures.
> 
> Rosalia    24
> ...



[/sblock]

just wanted it for personal refrence


John shoots at the nearest kobold , though there is an iching at the back of his mind reguarding the staff and how to activate it.

1d20+2=16, 1d8=5
_twang!_ _thunk!_

50 feet to R,5 i think. Lite cross bow: 80 feet range increment


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 19, 2009)

Jakobee closes to within 25 feet of the kobold that is trying to flank Scrag and cuts loose a blast of hellish energy.  The kobold drops dead an eyeblink later after the bitter flames of Jakobee's attack scour away the flesh on the kobolds side.
John expertly puts an bolt into the throat of a kobold out beyond Scrag's reach.  The creature's face falls into its own cocked crossbow and sets the thing off, for a comical but messy end.
Thrindar moves close to cover.  (OOC T8 is not cover.  T7 is, but it's ajacent to a kobold.  If you want to revise, let me know soon.)
OOC: CrazyMonkey, you may wish to revise your action, since Jakobee killed your target before your initiative.  To answer Voda's question on AOO that I just noticed: I don't think so.  If you can find some specific info on that, please let me know where.
To answer Voadam's questions about posting:  I think asynchronus posting will work, so long as you all put what round that action is taking place in, and don't post for rounds we haven't started yet, and we all keep an eye on what's going on so that we don't end up with Scrag and Jakobee killing the same kobold type situation (see above).

I need Scrag's action now.

Rosalia    24
 Kobolds    21
 Jakobee    20
 John    19
 Thrindar 18
 Scrag    13
 Tuk    12
 Grok    7
 Roderic    2

[sblock=Battle Map]
Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Dead kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██
Slightly taller brush, 1/4 cover possible=██
 [/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, no looking.]

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -4
Thrindar0

k1:N1=4    -2Rs    Target:Rs nOTES: tRIPPED BY tUK
k2T:O1=-3        Target:Tk Notes: Dead by Tuk
k3T2=4        Target:Rd     Notes: disarmed
k4:O2=-2    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead by roderic
k51=4        Target:Rd Notes: Removed due to map error
k6:Q3=4        Target:G
k7:Q4=-11 -14S        Target:G   Notes: dead by scrag
k8:R4=-2        Target:Jo Notes: dead by John
k9:S4=3        Target:S
k10:Q6=-1        Target:S    Notes: disarmed and dead by Jakobee
k11:T6=4        Target:G 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 19, 2009)

[sblock=keeping the order]
What if we used a standarized data bar with the following information:
Inititive or place in inititive
Ac base, touch flat footed (some already do this.)
hp

actions

[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=keeping the order]
> What if we used a standarized data bar with the following information:
> Inititive or place in inititive
> Ac base, touch flat footed (some already do this.)
> ...




If you want to, go ahead.  As for me, I just have another window open to the rogue's gallery and I expand the character I'm working with in that window.  (This is why I reposted all the chars in the first post inside sblocks) At this point all I think I really need is the stuff I mentioned above.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2009)

As the kobold gets up, Tuk turns and so does his chain, ripping the helpless creature's scaly hide.* "Ahjaha! brainless beasts! I'll spill your guts with my tactics!"* "Heavy hands" says in his quiet, though perturbing stoic tone. 

OOC: AOO: 14 for 9 dmg


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 21, 2009)

Tuk took the opportunity left wide open by the downed kobold and so ends it's insignificant life with a slash of his chain.

OOC: Still waiting on Scrag's action.  Seems like Crazy Monkey is taking a small siesta, which is just as well since it seems ENWorld was doing the same.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2009)

[ooc: any news on the monkey family?]


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 23, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> [ooc: any news on the monkey family?]




Nope.  Maybe I should see if I can find his email and ask if I can NPC Scrag for a couple rounds.  Every game I'm involved in is at a standstill because he's either GMing or in this case, playing in it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Nope.  Maybe I should see if I can find his email and ask if I can NPC Scrag for a couple rounds.  Every game I'm involved in is at a standstill because he's either GMing or in this case, playing in it.




Same here, except for one or two. I hope he's fine.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 23, 2009)

I think i have his e mail too. I will email him just to say hi.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 23, 2009)

OOC: Sorry for the hold up folks.  Monkey is back in action, for the most part.

OOC: Can I use the rolls I posted above, just adding a five foot step to the nearest kobold?


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 23, 2009)

OOC: Monkey: Sure, I actually intended to use it, but it was so far back I kinda forgot about it.  Too bad it's a miss.

Scrag swings his axe in a broad side stroke, but the kobold dodges under it.

Next up: Tuk
(I thought you had an action cued, but I can't find it now.  Remember the new action posting format...)

Rosalia    24
 Kobolds    21
 Jakobee    20
 John    19
 Thrindar 18
 Scrag    13
 Tuk    12
 Grok    7
 Roderic    2

[sblock=Battle Map]
Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Dead kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██
Slightly taller brush, 1/4 cover possible=██
 [/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, no looking.]

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -4
Thrindar0

k1:N1=4    -2Rs    Target:Rs nOTES: tRIPPED BY tUK, now dead
k2T:O1=-3        Target:Tk Notes: Dead by Tuk
k3T2=4        Target:Rd     Notes: disarmed
k4:O2=-2    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead by roderic
k51=4        Target:Rd Notes: Removed due to map error
k6:Q3=4        Target:G
k7:Q4=-11 -14S        Target:G   Notes: dead by scrag
k8:R4=-2        Target:Jo Notes: dead by John
k9:S4=3        Target:S
k10:Q6=-1        Target:S    Notes: disarmed and dead by Jakobee
k11:T6=4        Target:G 
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 23, 2009)

OOC:

Tuk's actions as posted by Voda Vosa:

Round 1 action post #240 with a correction to his position at post #242.
Round 2 action post #251.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2009)

OOC: Am I wrong or the Kobold that stood up from my trip was dead by my AoO? Cuz I see him brown isntead of red.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 23, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Am I wrong or the Kobold that stood up from my trip was dead by my AoO? Cuz I see him brown isntead of red.




Yes, you are correct.  And I already acknowledged your round 2 action, soooo, on to Grok and Roderic.  Let's see how I can screw thier actions up, shall we?  (sigh) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok, reviewing Grok and Roderic's actions, those were acknowledged for round two also.  

Onto ROUND THREE!
Are there any more action/initiative issues to clear up before we move on?  If not, I believe Rosalia is up.


Rosalia    24
 Kobolds    21
 Jakobee    20
 John    19
 Thrindar 18
 Scrag    13
 Tuk    12
 Grok    7
 Roderic    2

[sblock=Battle Map]
Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Dead kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██
Slightly taller brush, 1/4 cover possible=██
 [/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, no looking.]

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -4
Thrindar0

k1:N1=4    -2Rs    Target:Rs nOTES: tRIPPED BY tUK, now dead
k2T:O1=-3        Target:Tk Notes: Dead by Tuk
k3T2=4        Target:Rd     Notes: disarmed
k4:O2=-2    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead by roderic
k51=4        Target:Rd Notes: Removed due to map error
k6:Q3=4        Target:G
k7:Q4=-11 -14S        Target:G   Notes: dead by scrag
k8:R4=-2        Target:Jo Notes: dead by John
k9:S4=3        Target:S
k10:Q6=-1        Target:S    Notes: disarmed and dead by Jakobee
k11:T6=4        Target:G 
[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Mar 24, 2009)

*R3*


Rosalia assesses the situation. Her new companions had been brutal. The kobold were being dispatched quickly. Scrag was dumb but his strength would do marvels. Tuk was rude, but he used his chain as a whip of death around him.

Her line of sight to remaining kobolds was covered by her companions and she didn't want to hurt them. So she moves to a dead kobold near Scrag and kneels besides him looking for clues, to see if there is anything peculiar about him.





OOC: move 30 to P6 besides dead kobold


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

[sblock=noet to self]r2 is where the summons should go off at present range of 55 feet.
note: range is 25+5/2lv so must move 30 feet next round[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 24, 2009)

Rosalia moves up to the dead kobold and starts looking it over.  She lifts a hand and forces the clenched hand open, taking note of the very hard and very sharp long claws and the patchy red scales that seem unusual in light of what she knows of kobolds.  She notes anomalies on other areas of it's body as well.

Round 3 kobolds:
The kobold at P2 takes a clumsy stab at Roderic, missing entirely. 1d20+1=7, 1d6-1=2
Q3 takes a step back, aims, and fires it's crossbow at Scrag.  The bolt hits, but does nothing more than make the thick, calused skin a little uglier. 1d20+3=13, 1d8=3
S4 Also takes a shot at Scrag, the bolt goes wide. 1d20+3=4, 1d8=3
T6 Shoots at Grok.  The bolt flies true, but it dosn't penetrate; there is a loud crashing sound as the scales of his armor take the impact. 1d20+3=16, 1d8=4

Up next: Jakobee (cook 'em, 'Kobee!)

Rosalia    24
 Kobolds    21
 Jakobee    20
 John    19
 Thrindar 18
 Scrag    13
 Tuk    12
 Grok    7
 Roderic    2

[sblock=Battle Map]
Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Dead kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██
Slightly taller brush, 1/4 cover possible=██
 [/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, no looking.]

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -4
Thrindar0

k1:N1=4    -2Rs    Target:Rs nOTES: tRIPPED BY tUK, now dead
k2T:O1=-3        Target:Tk Notes: Dead by Tuk
k3T2=4        Target:Rd     Notes: disarmed
k4:O2=-2    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead by roderic
k51=4        Target:Rd Notes: Removed due to map error
k6:R3=4        Target:S
k7:Q4=-11 -14S        Target:G   Notes: dead by scrag
k8:R4=-2        Target:Jo Notes: dead by John
k9:S4=3        Target:S
k10:Q6=-1        Target:S    Notes: disarmed and dead by Jakobee
k11:T6=4        Target:G 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 24, 2009)

*Jakobee Cyr Round 3*

Jakobee strides forward, hellfire blasting from his hands again to deadly effect. "*Throw down your weapons, Kobolds, and surrender*." He barks out through pain gritted teeth, the large crossbow bolt wound still bleeding copiously.

ooc Jakobee moves to be within 30' of a kobold with a crossbow and uses another eldritch boltattack 21, spell penetration 15, damage 6


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 24, 2009)

Round 3
Jakobee's blast causes the flesh and eyes of the kobold at T6 boil away, leaving a mostly bare skull-headed kobold standing there for a moment before it falls over and stays still.

Up next: John

Rosalia    24
 Kobolds    21
 Jakobee    20
 John    19
 Thrindar 18
 Scrag    13
 Tuk    12
 Grok    7
 Roderic    2

[sblock=Battle Map]
Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Dead kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██
Slightly taller brush, 1/4 cover possible=██
 [/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, no looking.]

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -4
Thrindar0

k1:N1=4    -2Rs    Target:Rs nOTES: tRIPPED BY tUK, now dead
k2T:O1=-3        Target:Tk Notes: Dead by Tuk
k3T2=4        Target:Rd     Notes: disarmed
k4:O2=-2    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead by roderic
k51=4        Target:Rd Notes: Removed due to map error
k6:R3=4        Target:S
k7:Q4=-11 -14S        Target:G   Notes: dead by scrag
k8:R4=-2        Target:Jo Notes: dead by John
k9:S4=3        Target:S
k10:Q6=-1        Target:S    Notes: disarmed and dead by Jakobee
k11:T6=-2        Target:G  Notes: dead by Jakobee 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2009)

John sees the Kobolds dropping rather quickly, but knows that the tide of war could change as quick as a . . . well any way... he calls forth his skills aas a conjurer drawing into the celestial kingdoms a badger of stronger strength then normal.

(if i am reading your map correctly, I see a kobold at Q,3 and john is at J,9. if so then: )
Move to : N,5 (full 30 feet) and 

std act: start casting summon Monster I , celestial badger(augmented summoning)

belay that, sorry. it is a full round casting time. shoot his crossbow, lite again (brb with dice roll)

taking aim at the kobold at S,4 he shoots with amazing calm and accuracy, just barely missing any vitals, in actuality, clancing off a rib bone and not getting much more that a really mad kobold.

1d20+2=19, 1d8=2


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Thrindar : Round 3*

Thrindar and Toby advance toward the kobolds. Then the dwarf makes the verbal and somantic requirements for his spell and flame come shooting out of his fingertips at the two kobolds in front of him.

OOC: Move to S-6 then cast Burning hands damage (1d4=4) aimed at kobolds at S-4 & R-3, reflex save for half DC 15, range 15 feet.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 25, 2009)

John's bolt thunks into the kobolds belly, severely wounding it.
Flames billow out from Thrindar's hands with a heavy 'whump!' sound that is felt more than heard, and two kobolds burn.  The fletching on the crossbow bolt embedded in one of the beasties sizzles away as it's bearer falls dead, scorched.  The other's skin is blistered and it's armor is smoking, but it survives. Both saves made:1d20+1=19, 1d20+1=19

Next up: Scrag

Rosalia    24
 Kobolds    21
 Jakobee    20
 John    19
 Thrindar 18
 Scrag    13
 Tuk    12
 Grok    7
 Roderic    2

[sblock=Battle Map]
Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Dead kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██
Slightly taller brush, 1/4 cover possible=██
 [/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, no looking.]

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -4
Thrindar0

k1:N1=4    -2Rs    Target:Rs nOTES: tRIPPED BY tUK, now dead
k2T:O1=-3        Target:Tk Notes: Dead by Tuk
k3T2=4        Target:Rd     Notes: disarmed
k4:O2=-2    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead by roderic
k51=4        Target:Rd Notes: Removed due to map error
k6:R3=4        -2 Th Target:S
k7:Q4=-11 -14S        Target:G   Notes: dead by scrag
k8:R4=-2        Target:Jo Notes: dead by John
k9:S4=1        -2J Target:S Notes: dead by Thrindar
k10:Q6=-1        Target:S    Notes: disarmed and dead by Jakobee
k11:T6=-2        Target:G  Notes: dead by Jakobee 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 25, 2009)

OOC: I'll just post Tuks action now, since Scrag wont likely alter the situation for my character.

Tuk stomps forward and places himself behind one of the Kobolds (Move to O0) and turns violently, only to slash his chain at the Kobold he left behind. Unfortunately the chain warps around a bush, instead of a kobold's neck. *"Death and damnation!"*

_Move to gain AoO from Kobold at O1 if fires in melee, and Attack Kobold at N1: Nice tactic but the attack is a failure. 9 vs AC for 10 dmg_


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 25, 2009)

Scrag moves up next to Roderic, seeking another victim...

Greataxe attack and damage (1d20+5=9, 1d12+7=17) 

Which turns out to be a nearby bush.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 25, 2009)

Grok's and Roderic's round 3 actions, please.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 26, 2009)

Roderic fights grimly, stabbing fiercely at the closest little fiend with his bloody blade.  

[sblock=OOC]
Attacking kobold at P3
Attack 17, Damage 10[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 26, 2009)

Roderic's blade sinks all the way to the hilt, pushing internal organs out the back of the kobold in a gruesome display.  It slumps over Roderic's sword, dead and slides off into a pile.
OOC: Doubt Roderic's action has anything to do with Grok's.  Once I get Grok's action I'll post the battlemap if he dosn't manage to kill the last one, or wrap up combat if he does.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 27, 2009)

Grok moves 20 feet and brings his mace around to the kobold before him.

OOC:
Move to R4 and swing at the kobold in R3.
Sorry about the hold up.

1d20+3=9, 1d8+3=5


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 27, 2009)

maddmic said:


> OOC:
> Sorry about the hold up.




No Problem. 

Grok's mace makes a "whiff"-ing sound as the agile little creature dodges out of the way.  The kobold seems completely unconcerned that in all probability it will die in the next few seconds.

Round 4!

Rosalia is up!

Rosalia    24
 Kobolds    21
 Jakobee    20
 John    19
 Thrindar 18
 Scrag    13
 Tuk    12
 Grok    7
 Roderic    2

[sblock=Battle Map]
Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Dead kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██
Slightly taller brush, 1/4 cover possible=██
 [/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, no looking.]

Rosalia 0
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -4
Thrindar0

k1:N1=-?    -2Rs    Target:Rs nOTES: tRIPPED BY tUK, now dead
k2T:O1=-3        Target:Tk Notes: Dead by Tuk
k3T2=-6        Target:Rd     Notes: disarmed, dead by Roderic
k4:O2=-2    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead by roderic
k51=4        Target:Rd Notes: Removed due to map error
k6:R3=2        -2 Th Target:S
k7:Q4=-11 -14S        Target:G   Notes: dead by scrag
k8:R4=-2        Target:Jo Notes: dead by John
k9:S4=0        -2J Target:S Notes: dead by Thrindar
k10:Q6=-1        Target:S    Notes: disarmed and dead by Jakobee
k11:T6=-2        Target:G  Notes: dead by Jakobee 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Mar 27, 2009)

*Jakobee Round 4*

Jakobee maneuvers again to line up a shot on the last kobold facing Grok and nails it dead in the chest with another blast of hellfire.

ooc attack 20, spell penetration 9, damage 3


----------



## Amaury (Mar 28, 2009)

*R4*

OOC: err, Rosalia is first...


Rosalia gets up on her legs and seeing that one last kobold remains, she attempts a shot at him with her shortbow.



OOC:
1d20+3=13 
1d6=4


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 28, 2009)

Rosalia's arrow thwacks into the kobold's armor without penetrating, but drawing it's attention.  The creature turns and fires back. 1d20+3=23, 1d8=2Threat confirm:1d20+3=14  The bolt grazes her neck, just missing a major artery. (2pts)
Jakobee finally blasts a two inch wide hole deep into the chest of the already wounded creature, putting it down for good.

OOC: Combat is over! Yay!  I have to get to work now and will tally up eep and deal with the aftermath at my next opportunity, which is likely tomorrow.

Rosalia    24
 Kobolds    21
 Jakobee    20
 John    19
 Thrindar 18
 Scrag    13
 Tuk    12
 Grok    7
 Roderic    2

[sblock=Battle Map]
Each colored square represents a 5 foot square.

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|


Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Kobolds=██
Dead kobolds=██
Trail=██
Grass/Brush=██
Slightly taller brush, 1/4 cover possible=██
 [/sblock]

[sblock=GM Data, no looking.]

Rosalia -2
Jakobee -6
John -2
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -4
Thrindar0

k1:N1=-?    -2Rs    Target:Rs nOTES: tRIPPED BY tUK, now dead
k2T:O1=-3        Target:Tk Notes: Dead by Tuk
k3T2=-6        Target:Rd     Notes: disarmed, dead by Roderic
k4:O2=-2    -5Rd    Target:Rd    Notes: dead by roderic
k51=4        Target:Rd Notes: Removed due to map error
k6:R3=-1        -2 Th Target:Ros Notes: dead by Jakobee
k7:Q4=-11 -14S        Target:G   Notes: dead by scrag
k8:R4=-2        Target:Jo Notes: dead by John
k9:S4=0        -2J Target:S Notes: dead by Thrindar
k10:Q6=-1        Target:S    Notes: disarmed and dead by Jakobee
k11:T6=-2        Target:G  Notes: dead by Jakobee 
[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Mar 28, 2009)

"Ouch!" shouts Rosalia as the arrow of the kobold cuts her neck. 

_blood..? blood!!_ 

"I'm.. I'm bleeeeeding!! shouts Rosalia whilst putting a hand to her neck.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 28, 2009)

Scrag rushes to Rosalia's side and calls to Grok, "You heal, now."


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 28, 2009)

Roderic shakes the black blood from his blade before resheathing it.  He looks around the group before walking up to Scrag.  He speaks in a calm voice.  "Most of us are hurt, my big friend.  We will of course help your lovely lady-friend, but Grok must first see how bad are evrybody's wounds, lest someone is at death's door."


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 29, 2009)

OOC: Don't let me interrupt the RP, but I've updated the first post of the rogues gallery with experience awards. (207 exp each)  Carry on...


----------



## Amaury (Mar 29, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> He speaks in a calm voice.  "Most of us are hurt, my big friend.  We will of course help your lovely lady-friend, but Grok must first see how bad are evrybody's wounds, lest someone is at death's door."




Rosalia looks at Roderic with furious eyes and replies in a high-pitch voice: "But I'm hurt!!"

She removes her hand that's now covered in blood and looks at it with an expression of horror. She then checks her clothes wondering if any blood was spilt on them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2009)

John will start collecting up weapons, ammo and any thing else worth keeping. even though the poor rosi is hurt, he knows the truth of what rodric said 'many are hurt'. even her protector, Scrag is hurt. so  he continues on his way looking for things he would not weant to get into the hands of other of these creepy things taht go bump in the night.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 29, 2009)

On the first body, John finds a light crossbow, a shortsword, a small set of leather armor, about a dozen bolts, and a peculiar amulet.  The amulet has the heft of gold and is shaped like a hand with 3 digits.  The e is nothing else apparent on the corpse.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 29, 2009)

*"Are you going to cry city-gril?"* Tuk mocks *"Because THAT would be funny"* he says, as he lift the dead kobolds, and shake them to see what fells from the dead things.


----------



## Amaury (Mar 29, 2009)

Rosalia fumes and replies dryly: "You're so much of a gentleman that I won't be crying the day you leave us!"

She puts a cloth on her wound to stop the blood dripping and checks other kobolds bodies.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> On the first body, John finds a light crossbow, a shortsword, a small set of leather armor, about a dozen bolts, and a peculiar amulet.  The amulet has the heft of gold and is shaped like a hand with 3 digits.  The e is nothing else apparent on the corpse.












*OOC:*


 do you want a post of 'loot gathered' made in the rg thread ytterman?







It was good to watch the girl stand up against the bully, but she really did need to tone down the melowdramaticism.

"guys, should we stash this stuff? or take it down to the town?"

His inturrupting question was made to be obvious to every one it was as such : an intentional interurruption.

"I found an interesting amulet here and we may want want to inquire of the priest at scrag's temple about it."


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> do you want a post of 'loot gathered' made in the rg thread ytterman?




OOC:_ I_ won't be keeping track of the stuff each of your characters decide to keep, but I do encourage you guys to maybe work out the who and the how of loot division and tracking.  A post in the RG thread seems like the most logical place to keep it.  Maybe one of the players could be the loot record keeper or something and just keep editing a permalinked post or something.  Just keep in mind that if a character intends to use, sell, or otherwise interact with a loot item, it needs to be recorded somewhere with info on who is carrying it and where/how it's being carried.  Maybe at the time loot is found, you guys divy it up and just record it in your character sheet post in the RG.  Let me know what you all come up with.

After checking all the bodies, the group finds that the kobolds were pretty uniformly equipped and not outfitted for an extended forray.  Amongst the ten bodies are found ten suits of small sized leather armor, ten shortswords of varying style and quality (though nothing exceptional), eight light crossbows, two broken light crossbows, 130 bolts, and nine of the gold three fingered hand amulets.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2009)

John looks closer at the amulet he is holding. is the three fingers like the three fingers of like maybe a dragon's claw?









*OOC:*


any objections to me initiating the swag list in the rg thread? and maybe put a link in post 1 and on my sig?


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 30, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> John looks closer at the amulet he is holding. is the three fingers like the three fingers of like maybe a dragon's claw?




The fingers lack fidelity.  Horrifically, they seem to be humanoid fingers.  However the crude casting method used in their creation loses much of the detail.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2009)

swag list is here


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Mar 31, 2009)

Scrag takes little interest in the looting, still standing protectively near Rosalia.

OOC: Just FYI, maddmic hasn't posted in my games for a while either.


----------



## Voadam (Mar 31, 2009)

Jakobee clenches his jaw as his fist bursts into hellfire again. "*Ahh!" *He unleashes the blast of magical power into the bolt sticking out of his hip, disintegrating the quarrel and partially cauterizing the wound. Looking a bit paler than his normally swarthy self he starts limping over to Grok. "*I could use some healing as well. One of them got me in the beginning of the ambush*."

ooc down 6 hp.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 1, 2009)

John isnt hit too hard by a bolt, but he looks a bit pekid. (don to 2 of 4! all those available hitpoints!)


----------



## maddmic (Apr 1, 2009)

OOC:  Sorry about holding things up guys.  I'm not getting as much time on the weekends to post as I had wanted.  If this continues, I'll bow out so that I don't continue to hold things up.  Until then though....

IC:
Grok was busy studying the dead kobolds.  He hadn't been looting them like the others, but he was trying to figure out what was different about them and why.  His curiosity was clearly outweighing his concern for the others as the squabling and carrying on about being hurt continued.

Once he's done, he turns to the others and realizes that there are some hurt individuals.  He looks at everybody and tries to determine who is the most injured.  Turning to Jakobee he grasps his holy symbol and touches the wound.  Speaking in orcish, he utters a quick healing prayer to Pelor and a gentle light emanates from his hand.

OOC:
trade out Magic Stone for Cure Lite Wounds

1d8+4=11 

Also, can I swap out 0 level spells for healing spells as well?  If so, then he'll use one Cure Minor on John and one on Rosalia.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 2, 2009)

From what Grok has heard of kobolds, they are a little smaller and leaner than these specimens.  The fangs, claws, and musculature connected to them seems exajurated.  There are also distinctive red patches of scales on them that normal kobolds do not have.  Grok notices something black and glistening in the corner of the dead kobolds eye as he gets up to help the others.

OOC: Yes, you can swap out 0 levels for cure minor.

Hit point loss after Grok's cures:
Rosalia -1
Jakobee -0
John -1
Scrag -4
Tuk -4
Grok -4
Roderic -4
Thrindar -0


----------



## maddmic (Apr 2, 2009)

Grok seems satisfied with the results after the battle and the blessings from Pelor.  Grok glares at Tuk, not liking at all what he has said to the girl.  He then turns to Roderic and motions for him to come over.  He then kneels down next to the kobold he was investigating and points out the differences he notices.

*"Grok see different things about little beastie.  It different from others Grok see.  There red stuff on scales that not have some times.  They also look bigger and stronger.  Grok not like black stuff in eyes either.  What you think Roderic?"*

OOC:
Grok is seemingly not interested in the treasure.  Also, he'll swap out the Read Magic 0 levels for the 2 cure minors.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 2, 2009)

As the battle comes to a close and the others busy themselves with looting and healing, Thrindar sits down and rests for a bit. Then he stands, checks his stuff and glances around. He then moves back to the path and awaits the others to continue their journey to the ogre cave.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 2, 2009)

Scrag listens to Grok and then speaks, "Bad things.  Good we kill them.  More bad things in cave.  We kill them, too."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2009)

"Black stuff? and red stuff? if I may have a look?"

John awaits being given permission before he pokes his nose and looks.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 2, 2009)

Ooc: Grok does not need to swap those cure minors right now unless he's doing more healing.  Ic: Those observing the body closely witness as the glossy black bead grows into a pool, and soon the eye itself collapses into the back of the socket.  Black ooze begins to pour from the creatures orffices and the skin sags and falls in.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 2, 2009)

*"What kind of sorcery is this?!"* Tuk says, taking a step back, and holding his chains in front of him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2009)

knowledge: the planes check, perhaps?

1d20+4=11

or maybe know arcana?

1d20+6=12


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 3, 2009)

OOC: Not with those roles I'm afraid.  
IC: As far as John can tell, the ooze seems to be the results of rapid decomposition, and the smell would seem to confirm that theory.  What could cause it remains a mystery.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2009)

"I have never heard of anything like that before." john confesses. "once again, this mystry reveas it self, but not exposes its secret."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 3, 2009)

"*My thanks, Grok*." Jakobee regains his color after the infusion of healing magic.

He inspects the bodies as well at the mention of "black stuff", his lips curling in distaste at the black ichor.


ooc Kowledge planar 20


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 3, 2009)

"Truly a sign of devilry...  once you have all rested, however, we should proceed, my friends."


----------



## Voadam (Apr 3, 2009)

Jakobee will also contemplate the hand amulets, thinking back to the registry of dark cults the seelenritters hunted.

ooc knowledge religion 16


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2009)

*OOC:*


 Voadam: I see you did a better roll then I! glas to see it!


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 4, 2009)

Jakobee's thoughts come to the conclusion that the uniformity and crude workmanship of the amulets would seem to point to the work of some kind of cult.  However, that theory dosn't fit with the physical peculiarities of these kobolds.  A cult capable of such transformation of it's followers would be able to equip it's members better, logically.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 5, 2009)

Grok is all too hapy to let the others see what he noticed as he knows enough to know that he doesn't know everything.  He nods in response to Jakobees thanks and simply says, *"Pelor provide.  Grok just his tool."*

At Roderic's suggestion, Grok nods again and moves back to the path, content to wait for the others.

OOC:
Spell count:
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 0¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Guidance
Read Magic - swapped for cure minor - used
Read Magic - swapped for cure minor - used

¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 1¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Divine Favor
Magic Stone - swapped for cure light - used
Cure Light Wounds (d) - used


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 5, 2009)

Roderic joins Grok on the trail, and prepared to lead the way onwards.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 5, 2009)

"Thank you Grok.." says Rosalia with a sweet smile.

She moves her hair so as to cover her wound and make it invisible, and walks back to the path, not intending to stay one more second in this increasingly stinky place.

She's starting to get used to having Scrag besides her but there will be moments where she'll need to operate alone.

To the group she says: "Well done all.. I believe we are expected unless these kobolds were sentinels in which case we're on the right path.."


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 6, 2009)

OOC: I'll give everybody a chance to do something here or indicate that they are ready to move up the trail until this evening, then move it along.  I'm going to be scraping carpet adhesive off of concrete all day today.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 6, 2009)

*Jakobee*

"*Those crude hand amulets bear the hallmarks of a cult. My guess is that the changes that warped them was either something they did themselves but could not control, or due entirely to an outside force warping them. Their cult might have risen out of their being warped*."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 6, 2009)

Scrag stands near Rosalia, apparently ready to go.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2009)

Tuk rubbs his leg injure, but says nothing. He stands ready to move on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2009)

"so the plot thickens, grandpa. what part will this staff have, and how do i awaken it." *sigh* 

"lets get going then. We have the world to save."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 6, 2009)

"World too big.  We just kill bad things.  That enough."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2009)

"I agree my , uh, friend, but i feel the spirit of my grandfather would try and have us do otherwise. Have I said hello yet? I am John." he says addressing scrag.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 6, 2009)

Scrag pokes a thumb in his chest and says, "Scrag."

That seems to be extent of his willingness to converse as he turns away at that point, eager to get moving.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2009)

to no one in particular john says, " I like his conversations. nothing wasted, yet fully speaks his mind."


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 7, 2009)

Once everyone is ready, Roderic leads the way down the trail.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2009)

John follows, though he is considerabley more wary


----------



## Amaury (Apr 7, 2009)

Rosalia follows the group. She keeps her shortbow in hand and checks their surroundings, saying little.


----------



## Voadam (Apr 7, 2009)

Jakobee still examines the crude amulets as the party goes noting for a while the differences between them and noting how they compare to the hands of the slain kobolds, trying to determine if they are meant to represent the kobolds, a human, or other.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 8, 2009)

OOC: Dang, finally got on enworld.  I actually tried to post yesterday evening, but somehow it got dropped.  Then this morning en wouldn't even load.  Sorry, the original post was longer and more entertaining, but I'm out of energy.

The trail continues upward toward the rock outcrop that marks the cave higher up on the mountain.  Nearly a full day's hike brings the group to within a mile of the rock.  The group naturally comes to a stop, Roderic and Grok are particularly ill at ease in the area, and the diabolical part of Jacobee's mind is more wary than normal.

Ooc: If there is anything else the characters want to do (like rest) before approaching the cave, now's the time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 8, 2009)

*"I'll suggest that we take our time to repelish lost energies. I think our 'gifted' members should get their spells working if we are messing with this ogre, or his reptile slaves."* Tuk states, rather than suggest.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 8, 2009)

Grok looks ahead and is not happy with what he's feeling.  Tuk's suggestion was one that he had actually thought about bringing up prior to them getting this close, but he had decided not to bring it up.  Not that it had been brought up though, he agreed.  But he wouldn't let Tuk know.

Grok went to Roderic and outreached his hand while uttering a prayer to Pelor.  He then makes his way around to the rest of the injured and inspects their wounds.  He gets to Tuk last and it seems as though he's only doing this out of duty to Pelor.

Finally, he looks to his companions gathered.  *"Grok must rest.  Not want to go in there not having full blessing of Pelor."*

OOC:
Cure Light on Roderic1d8+4=5 

Healing checks:  Scrag first and Tuk 2nd  1d20+7=24, 1d20+7=15 
The rest he'll look at for validation, but Scrag and Tuk are the only two that can benefit from the healing checks at this point.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 8, 2009)

*Roderic Asturien*

"Thank you, my friend."  The paladin smiles at feeling his full strength return.  "I agree resting is wise before we enter this cave.  I volunteer for second watch, assuming we'll have three shifts."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 8, 2009)

*"I'll take the first watch. Oh and thanks by the way, Grok was it, right?" * Heavy hands says.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 8, 2009)

Rosalia replies: "Then I'll do third watch.. probably with Scrag.." she mumbles away for herself.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 9, 2009)

"Scrag watch."

The troll's statement gives no indication of _when_ he'll watch or even if he fully understands the concept.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 9, 2009)

OOC: Will there be a fire?  It is the fall season and it gets a little chilly at night this far up.  Is Thrindar still in the game?  What is the physical arrangement of those sleeping and those on watch?  There is a roughly 20' x 20' patch of relatively clear ground suitable for a camp sight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2009)

"I can take first or last watch", says john, "and i recommend a cold camp. the ogre may find us if we light a beacon."


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 9, 2009)

OOC: Just need middle watch.
Tailspinner:  Are you still with us?  Last IC post 4/2/09


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thrindar picks out a spot to lay down and then does so. Within minutes he is sound asleep. Toby, meanwhile, moves around the area looking for rodents.

OOC: It appears that all three shifts are covered:
1. Heavy Hands
2. Roderic
3. Rosalia


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 9, 2009)

John slips into slumber cuddling the strange black staff like a treasured toy in the arms of a child.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 10, 2009)

The night's chill draws nearer to each of the campers, and those with animal companions soon find them snuggling up with them.  John starts to notice his staff is strangely warm to the touch and is a comfort in the cold night.

Tuk, Roderic, and John, please make spot and listen rolls for your turn at watch.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 10, 2009)

12 and 19


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 10, 2009)

*OOC:*


great, both are wisdom based and i have no ranks in them.







1d20=14, 1d20=17


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 10, 2009)

_Ay least you don't have 9 in Wis =P_


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 10, 2009)

*Roderic Asturien*

Spot 7, Listen 3


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0003.html


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2009)

good point VV. I have a ton and there fore no penalty.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 11, 2009)

Everyone but Tuk beads down.  Those with the means snuggle up tight with whatever source of warmth they have against the creeping cold.  
After roughly 2 hours the last, most restless party members (namely Grok, Roderic, and Jacobee) drop deep enough into sleep that they stop tossing and turning.  There are no animal noises at all, and Tuk begins to understand the literal meaning of the phrase "The silence is deafening".  With no other noise to simulate his ears, Tuk starts to hear the sound of his own blood pumping - a kind of low throbbing roar that seems to keep getting louder to his deprived sense of hearing.  This goes on for what seems like a very long time when the faintest little noise, akin to a twig snapping, occurs just outside what Tuk knows to be the circumference of the pitch black campsight.


OOC: Voda, I counter yours with this: http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0017.html
Also, I just noticed I asked for John's spot instead of Rosalia's.  Amaury, if you would please.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2009)

*"Something approaching..." *Tuk says, almost to himself, as he gets up, coiling his chain on his forearm. *"Scrag, Jhon, Rosalia, wake up, we have company."* he kicks not so softly at his three companions as he spoke the last sentence. *"I can't see anything, but I heard something walking outside the camp's ratio"* he explains once they are up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2009)

john tries to be as quiet as possible as he wakens. He then casts lo light vision as quiet as he can without spoiling the spell.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 11, 2009)

OOC: spot 1d20+1=13


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 11, 2009)

Scrag's eyes pop open and he snarls for a moment before remembering where he is.  He gets up slowly and quietly, grabbing his weapon as he does.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 11, 2009)

There is a tiny coughing or choking noise coming from just outside the camp in Thrindar's direction.  It is a wet, distressing sound.  Rosalia thinks she sees movement that way, but has no clear view.  It's more like something she caught in the periphery of her vision and now is not visible when looking straight at it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2009)

*"Let's hope it's not that damn cat..." *Tuk says in a whisper as he approaches slowly


----------



## Amaury (Apr 11, 2009)

"That way! she whispers pointing her arm towards the movement she saw. She gets up and readies her shortbow before saying: "Who is there?? You're spotted! Come here in peace and we won't hurt you!"

She then realizes Scrag is not far behind and that it may require a little bit more convincing if the creature is peaceful....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2009)

*OOC:*


 John has lo light vision going. does he see anything in the starlit night?


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 11, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> John has lo light vision going. does he see anything in the starlit night?




OOC: Roll a new spot to find out. ;-)


----------



## maddmic (Apr 12, 2009)

It took Grok plenty of time to get to sleep because of the oppressiveness of the surroundings.  Once there though, he was like a rock.  It didn't seem like much could phase him until a couple of the party began yelling.

Groks eyes snapped open as he heard the others.  He slowly stood readying his mace while scanning the area.

OOC:
60' darkvision.  i'm assuming the roll below is good enough for Grok to wake from the yelling.
Grok Listen & Spot (respectively)1d20+3=10, 1d20+3=21


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: Roll a new spot to find out. ;-)




1d20=7









*OOC:*


 he must be looking in the wrong direction or something.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 12, 2009)

Roderic awakes to the sound of shouting, and quickly grabs his sword and shield as he looks around for the source of the threat.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 13, 2009)

Once Grok gets his bearing on what has the group so excited, he turns and sees a small feline shape on it's side, just under the brush at the edge of camp.  The creature seems to be in some distress, making small, pitiful wheezing and gurgling noises.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 14, 2009)

Grok moves in the directions of the disturbance.  *"Grok see small cat.  Nothing else."*

The half-orc then moves to the spot where the cat is and pulls it from the brush.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 14, 2009)

"Beware Grok, cats do scratch!" warns Rosalia who follows the half-orc towards what he indicated. She keeps an eye on the sides her shortbow in hand.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 14, 2009)

Grok gently lifts the sick animal from the bushes.  He notices some thick black goo trickling from Toby's mouth, and the poor thing is choking pitifully on the stuff.

All roll a spot, please.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 14, 2009)

*"Ain't that the dwarf's cat? And ain't that the black thing the same that the kobolds had?"* Tuk frowns. *"I don't like this, not at all..."*

10 on the spot check.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 14, 2009)

"Grok, can you see any wound on the cat? It could help us understand how that black goo is infecting creatures... We need to know!

And can you actually cure that poor thing, he looks so sweeeet.."




OOC: EDIT
spot (1d20+1=12)


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 14, 2009)

Rosalia notices that Thrindar is still asleep under his blanket, the top of his head just visible above the top edge of the blanket.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 14, 2009)

Rosalia notices Thrindar is still asleep. She doesn't do a thing about initially then forces herself to get to him and give him a poke with her foot: "Hey big boy, time to get up!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> The night's chill draws nearer to each of the campers, and those with animal companions soon find them snuggling up with them.




Throughout all the commotion, Thrindar remains asleep in his spot. Toby is snuggled up next to him. When Rosalia pokes him it doesn't seem to effect him.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 14, 2009)

Scrag looks at the cat dispassionately, "Cat got black stuff.  Kill it."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2009)

spot check:
1d20=15

"shouldn't we ask that dwarven wizard first, beofre we just kill his familiar? Where is he anyway?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 15, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> Throughout all the commotion, Thrindar remains asleep in his spot. Toby is snuggled up next to him. When Rosalia pokes him it doesn't seem to effect him.




OOC:  Shhhh!  I was waiting to see if anyone awake remembered!

When Rosalia prods the sleeping Thrindar, the blanket slides down a little and Toby's fuzzy little head pops out, giving Rosalia a bleary eyed blink, just before all hell breaks loose.  The creature in Grok's hands suddenly issues a noise that starts off like an angry cat scream, and rises in pitch and volume to a something beyond what is possible with feline anatomy.  Black writhing tentacles burst out of the cat-thing's body and lash out at Grok's hands and face!  

Cat-thing attack:
1d20+1=12, 1d3=1, 1d4=3, 1d4=4
The thing's tentacles fail to break the orc's tough skin with thier lashing action, but a thin, slick wetness that leaves the skin numb sloughs off of the writhing limbs.  (roll a Heal check, Grok)

Roll initiative!


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 15, 2009)

*Roderic Asturien*

Initiative 5

*"By my troth!"*
Roderic rushes to Grok's side, sword at the ready.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 15, 2009)

To say that Grok wasn't surprised wouldn't be true.  However, he wasn't shocked that the cat wasn't what it seemed.  This place oozed of evil and corruption.  Deception often went hand in hand with the other two.  

The thing had lashed out at him and caught him off-guard, causing the half-orc to become quite angry at the abomination.



OOC:
Heal and initiative rolls respectively
1d20+7=26, 1d20+1=8 

Is this thing still the same size and general shape as a cat, but with black tentacles coming out of its body?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 15, 2009)

*"Quickly, throw that thing away before it spread the goo to you too!"* Warns the mercenary. He raises his weapon, and starts swinging it. *"Take it off of you so we can kill it!"* he says.

Init: 16


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 15, 2009)

maddmic said:


> To say that Grok wasn't surprised wouldn't be true.  However, he wasn't shocked that the cat wasn't what it seemed.  This place oozed of evil and corruption.  Deception often went hand in hand with the other two.
> 
> The thing had lashed out at him and caught him off-guard, causing the half-orc to become quite angry at the abomination.
> 
> ...




OOC: It is size tiny, and if it matters, is classified as aberation.  It has very little in common with a cat anymore, though, with only a few tufts of fur and a paw or two sticking out of the mass.  Your heal check: The numbness of the skin where the ooze touches it indicates to Grok some sort of poison.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2009)

Inititive:  1d20+2=7 

John's thought: '_WTF?!_'

Std action:
John will cast _*light*_ on his left hand to aid those who are human
Duration: 10 mins.

Move action: move to spot to best aid with the light. 
note: left hand is still empty as the staf will be in his right hand, maybe to strike it if there is room for mim to move to it


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 15, 2009)

Initiative (1d20+2=22) 

OOC: Dang, too bad that wasn't an attack roll.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 16, 2009)

So far:

Scrag 22
Tuk 16
Grok 8
John 7
Roderic 5 (what's a troth?)
Need Thrindar's who can easily be awake now from prodding and commotion, Rosalias,  and Jacobees.  Still waiting on word from Voadam as to whether Jacobee can be NPC'd.  Come to think of it, you all may want to post in the RG thread concerning if and how you want to be NPC'd if you're away for awhile.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2009)

OOC: Initiative (1d20=9)


----------



## Amaury (Apr 16, 2009)

Rosalia is surprised and jumps off her feet whilst producing a brief but high-pitch scream that will certainly wake Thrindar. She turns around and is quick to react: "Grok, throw it high in the air!!" she shouts, before raising her shortbow and be ready to shoot at the thing!


OOC:
initiative (1d20+7=23) 
readied attack:
shortbow (1d20=5)


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 17, 2009)

Rosalia 23
Scrag 22
Tuk 16
Thrindar 9
Grok 8
John 7
Roderic 5
Jacobee (asleep)

OOC: Amaury, Grok can't throw it or anything until his initiative, so you may wish to hold your action until he throws it (assuming he does) or someone else does something to change the situation prior to Grok's action.  You may also wish to take a different action right now.

Next up: Rosalia

[sblock=Map]

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|O|P|Q|R|S|T|
| 0|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 1|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 2|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 3|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 4|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 5|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 6|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 7|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 8|███████████████████████████████████████|
| 9|███████████████████████████████████████|
|10|███████████████████████████████████████|
|11|███████████████████████████████████████|
|12|███████████████████████████████████████|
|13|███████████████████████████████████████|
|14|███████████████████████████████████████|
|15|███████████████████████████████████████|
|16|███████████████████████████████████████|
|17|███████████████████████████████████████|
|18|███████████████████████████████████████|
|19|███████████████████████████████████████|

Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Tenticular feline=█

Currently Grok and the Tiny creature occupy the same 5 foot square.

Clearing=█
 Brush/Trees=█
Trail=█

[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Apr 17, 2009)

OOC: it's all that could up to Rosalia femal's mind so yes it's a readied action


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 17, 2009)

OOC: Since Scrag is up next...

Scrag waits until Grok throws or drops the thing so he can squish it.

OOC: Readied action to attack it as soon as it hits the ground adjacent to Scrag in a square not also occupied by an ally.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 19, 2009)

Alright, just waiting in Tuk, Thrindar, and mostly GROK!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2009)

Tuk will lash out the abomination when the halforc decides to stop hugging the thing.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 20, 2009)

Grok lets his anger get the best of him.  He instincively tries to rip the deformed cat in two before throwing it onto the ground.

OOC:
Free Action - Feat of strength (strength domain ability) +1 to strength

If he cannot "break" the kitty, he'll throw it on the ground in disgust and pull his mace for next round.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 21, 2009)

We'll consider you already grappling, so now you need to make an opposed grapple check against the creature to "Pin" it (getting a good enough hold on it to attempt the tear), then roll a strength check.  Please roll: Base attack bonus + Str mod + size mod (0).  Creature's grapple check = 1d20+1+0-8=8


----------



## maddmic (Apr 22, 2009)

Grok struggles to get a good grasp on the flailing creature.

OOC:
Roll results:
Grapple - 1d20+0+4+0=10   (0 bab, +4 st [due to feat of strength], +0 size)

Strength check - 1d20+4=23 (once again 1d20+4 due to increased strength)


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 23, 2009)

The creature's instinct to wrap some of it's tentacles around whatever is nearby (in this case, Grok's fingers) turns out to be a fatal mistake.  Once it had wrapped, it gave Grok the extra friction he needed to hold tightly onto parts of the creature despite the slime.  Grok grimaces, and his arm and chest muscles bulge impressively a moment before there is a wet snapping, tearing sound.  An unearthly squeal of pain issues from the creature that is cut short when the two halves of it suddenly fly apart.  Unknown pale organs and clear slime spill out of the two halves and the tentacles relax.  Grok is left panting; the creature's rubbery body was tougher than he had imagined taking all of his considerable strength to rend.  His fingers are left numb from exertion and the venomous slime.  Rosalia and Tuk find that there is some spatter on them from when the thing came apart.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2009)

*OOC:*


 with the new view of the creature, is it possible to get a new perspective on the knowledge of it? ie: another chance at a knowledge roll?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2009)

*"Raw force. A most suitable solution" *says Tuk, trying to take the slime off his clothes.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 23, 2009)

"Yuuuuk...." says a clearly disgusted Rosalia who immediately decides to clean her clothes with whatever moss and leaves she can find nearby.

"I hope this thing is not contagious!!" she remarks worried.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 24, 2009)

Roderic smiles at Grok's feat.  "That was well, if messily done, my friend."


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 24, 2009)

OOC: Certainly there was enough new information in this encounter for John to make another roll.  
25exp for this short, silly encounter.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 24, 2009)

will make a new check now...

John takes a stick from the ground and starts pokeing around the innards of the creature
"Hmmmmm"
If aberition:
1d20+5=15 

if outsider:
1d20+4=12

"Most peculiar"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 24, 2009)

Scrag looks at the remains suspiciously, "We no split up.  Maybe come back like cat.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 25, 2009)

A sleepy-eyed Toby yawns and stretches, and comes over to sniff at half of the thing on the ground.  The cat suddenly jumps backwards, in the comical way only cats can manage, and hisses.  Toby backs away growling and presses up against Thrindar, looking very alarmed.
John's assesment of the creature is cut short as it rapidly decomposes into black goo.  He does know it to be an abberation of most likely pseudonatural origin.  This thing did not get here on it's own.  It seemed too weak to be anything but an accident.
Grok and anyone else with Heal skill or biology related skill may make a roll as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2009)

"In my training with the Lord's high wizard, I remember reading about something like this. I think it is a pseudonatral abberition that has somehow spontaniouly generated by our very prescense. However my full analasys is being greatly hindered by the rapid decomposidtion of these creatures. Grok, that was a great idea to open it up like that for me to examine its pseudo anatomey"


----------



## maddmic (Apr 25, 2009)

Grok watches as the limp halves fall to the ground and begin to melt away.  He wipes his hand on his clothes and turns back to the others.  He nods to Roderic secretly knowing that this is the type of action his teachers had told him should be controlled.  He was too quick to lose his temper and he knew it.  Still.....sometimes it was necessary.

He watched the reactions of the rest of the party and the cat as it came over to investigate.  The half-orc had secretly hoped that the cat was truly a stray for it would've been a welcome breakfast, but alas, it was just something that disturbed their slumber.

After John thanked him, Grok looked quizically at the man.  *"Grok not know what you mean, but welcome.  Groks fingers and hands tingle.  Strange."*  With that, he makes his way back to where he was sleeping and lays down.

OOC:
Helaing check:  1d20+7=11


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2009)

[sblock=Maddmic] you gotta love pseudo-science, eh?! [/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 26, 2009)

Grok's brief glimpse of the thing's innards didn't reveal any new information to him.
OOC: What's everyone doing now?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 26, 2009)

*"Well, go to sleep again. I still have a couple of hours untill the guard shift" *says the mercenary, sitting on the rock again.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 26, 2009)

Scrag settles back down, but finds himself restless, wondering what other creatures out here may have been infected or corrupted.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 26, 2009)

_..generated by our presence.. the wizard said? strange concept.._ thinks Rosalia as she cleans herself. 

She then gets back to her place and goes back to sleeep - at least tries but she is still excited by the fight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 26, 2009)

John goes back to sleep and starts dreaming of turkish delight with peach and walnuts...then as he is about to take a bite tenticals grow out of it and attempt to attach to his face.

He awakens with a start to the wierd dream and remains awake, restless and not really wanting to see any more tenticaled cats. he will keep his eyes open and senses alert from there on and at first light start reading his spell book for an hour.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 29, 2009)

The rest of the night passes without incident.  Fitful dreams of ungodly things haunt more than one sleeping mind.  The group wakes refreshed, but still uneasy.  The rock outcrop that marks the cave entrance is still roughly a mile away, but you could almost _swear_ that it was looming over the campers.  Needless to say, these campers are definitively _not_ happy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 29, 2009)

Tuk takes his stuff from around him and incorporates. After stretching his arms, snoozing, the mercenary equips his armour over his dirt grey and white shirt.
Heavy Hands takes a piece of cheese and bread from his backpack and start chewing them as he puts his backpack on, and warps his chains around his chest. 
*"Well I'm ready to move on. The faster we finish this matter here, the best. I hope to avoid another night in this area, don't want any other tentacled surprises."*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 29, 2009)

Scrag gets up and gathers his meager belongings.  Last night's encounter had created a new emotion for him, one he didn't like and one that made him want to get this over with and get out of here as soon as possible.

Fear.

Not of dying or getting hurt in combat, but of being infected with whatever had changed that cat.  The thought brought another new sensation to the troll who could eat anything...he lost his appetite.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 29, 2009)

John has developed his routine of studieing, packing and eating on the road, which is no different to  day.

he walks over to grock and asks"are your hands still tingling from where the tenticals wrapped around you?"


----------



## Amaury (Apr 29, 2009)

As she finally gets up, Rosalia first checks that her clothes are not stained and that her brushing and cleaning of last night was effective. If not she will look even more unhappy. Stretching herself a bit brings a few stares from her male companions that she dismisses by raising her eyebrows.

She eats a bit, washes her face and hands and says: "I must say, for once I agree with the brute.. let's get done with this matter as quickly as possible..


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker*

Thrindar awakens refreshed. Having slept through the brief encounter during the night, the dwarf raises an eyebrow as they speak of the encounter. He checks his equipment and then he studies his spells for the day.

OOC: Today's spells:
0th – Acid Splash, Light, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
1st – Burning Hands, Magic Missile, Magic Missile


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 29, 2009)

*"How astute of you girl, nickname me if you want, but keep in mind that it is not wise to favour bad relationships with your travelling companions. Specially when the one you are offending watches your sleep."* Tuk smiles, not without malice. *"I must make you not that I did not push our misunderstanding farther since the kobold battle, it is you who insult my intelligence now. I can tolerate such immature behaviour, for now." *he states


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 29, 2009)

*Roderic*

The young paladin had risen early, and prayed fervently.  He then donned is arms and armor, and began breaking his fast with some flatbread and cheese from his pack.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 29, 2009)

Scrag stands near Rosalia protectively, keeping an eye on Tuk as he speaks, watching for any hostile movement.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 30, 2009)

Status: Grok's hands feel fine, Rosalia's clothes have a whitish stain wherever the slime soaked in and dried.  Grok and Roderick feel the blessings of Pelor during their dawn prayers: Grok's in the form of spells, Roderick's in the form of the warm-fuzzies.  Tuk is crabby as usual, Thrindar and Jacobee are largely unaware of last night's squid-tearing adventures.  Scrag is... Uh... Scrag.  And hungry.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2009)

and john is getting greatly intrigued by this most peciliar phenominom.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 30, 2009)

*Roderic*

Roderic bows to Rosalia.  "Good morning to you, milady.  As always, let me know if I may be of any assistance to you."  He then turns to Tuk.  "Should you and I lead the way once more, friend, and show them brawn and strength do have their use?"  

His attempt to keep the peace is certainly not subtle, but it is sincere.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2009)

*"Indeed Sir Roderic, let us lead the way" *Tuk stands ready.


----------



## Amaury (May 1, 2009)

Hearing Tuk's reply, Rosalia puts both her hands and her hips staring at him with a forced surprised look on her face. "I say! Look what a night of sleep does to a man! Almost polite if not still threatening.. but getting close to being polite to a Lady is such an achievement that I can only bow to it.."  and she does indeed execute a kind of bow with a smile on her face.

Packing she greets Roderic's words with a smile and replies : "You are such a gentleman Roderic.. such a gentleman.. good morning to you!"
_if only you were rich.._ she thinks.

Seeing Scrag she thinks _oops I didn't even think of it twice: to sleep with a troll nearby!! things are weird these days.._

"Good morning all! Good morning Scrag? You alright? You sleep well?" she asks the troll.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 1, 2009)

"I don't think he has eaten any breakfast yet. that may be the problem."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 1, 2009)

"Scrag fine.  We go.  Kill bad stuff."

Not that he was particularly personable before, but Scrag's speech is abrupt and carries an edge to it.  Something about this place troubles him and he's making no effort to hide it.


----------



## maddmic (May 3, 2009)

Grok had slipped away unnoticed (or at least he thought) once the first signs of light appeared in the sky.  He found a somewhat seculded place not too far from the group, but far enough to pray and do his morning rituals.

Once finished, he makes his way back to the group and sees them getting ready to leave.  He gathers his things and eats a bit of his rations.  Sensing that there is still some tension between some members of the party, Grok ensures that he follows Roderic and Tuk while putting himself in front of Scrag and the girl.

OOC:
Sorry all.  I've been working on my PC for the past fews days.

Spells in memory are as on my character sheet:

¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 0¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Guidance
Read Magic
Read Magic

¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯Spell Lvl 1¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Divine Favor
Magic Stone
Cure Light Wounds (d)


----------



## Yttermayn (May 4, 2009)

The remaining mile of trail brings the group close to the entrance of the cave.  The area surrounding the entrance is stamped bare by many feet.  The arch of the cave entrance is formed by large chunks of stone leaning against each other under the looming, 60 foot tall face of the rock outcrop the group saw from miles away.  There does not appear to be any kind of enemies in the area.  Roderic and Grok both have the willies just looking at it.  Jackobee is feeling very high strung, with tight neck muscles anticipating attack or worse.  Even Scrag, being more in touch with his feral instincts than the other members of the group, can feel just how wrong this place is.

OOC: The group is currently still a little ways away from the entrance, using foliage as a blind to hopefully remain unobserved from the cave while they check it out.  Assuming you all are eventually going to approach the cave entrance, let me know what the line order/group formation will be and what you are doing.  I will use the same line order and group formation throughout the cave system unless you change it.  Let's get it figured out quickly- I've got today and tomorrow to be able to post frequently then I go back to work for insane hours.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 4, 2009)

Scrag positions himself either in front of Rosalia if she is toward the front, or behind her if she is toward the back, staying close regardless.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 4, 2009)

OOC: Also, if anyone was injured when they went to bed, don't forget to apply your natural healing rate.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2009)

Tuk will probably be in the front with Roderic and Grok, his chains at the ready


----------



## Amaury (May 4, 2009)

Seeing the entrance, Rosalia whispers: "Boys, I propose to scout ahead and check what there is up there... It might be trapped.."

She waits for any refusal. If there aren't any she says to Scrag: "Please stay here. I'll be fine.."



OOC:
if the group is fine with her proposal, she'll walk cautiously/discreetly (+7) along the cliff looking for traps (+8), and listening (+1)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2009)

Jpohn might want to be about forth afteer tuk, rodrick and grok.

IC:

John is not sure what the staff he keeps in has hand might be able to do, but this seems like a good time to try. He concentrates to see if it will copy the cantrip: detect magic, seeing if it will immolate the effect.


----------



## Helfdan (May 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]

How wide is the entrance?[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 5, 2009)

Scrag grunts at Rosalia, "No.  No split up.  Might come back bad."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 5, 2009)

*" She knows better big guy. Besides it's a short distance. We'll have her cover: if something nasty comes out of that cave, we'll wipe it out before our lady here has a chance to blink"* Tuk assures Scrag *"So you better be ready to sprint out her side too. Focus and let her go."* the merceary, sort of suggests, ordering.


----------



## maddmic (May 5, 2009)

Grok readies his sling as the others discuss if the girl should scout ahead.  He looks around to make sure the others are ready should anything happen and then back to the cave entrance.  Without taking his eyes off the entrance, he briefly says, *"Grok say if you go, go now."*

OOC:
Grok is currently at 7/10 HP
Thos who he succeeded on the healing check (Scrag & Tuk) should've gotten 2HP back through the night.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2009)

When Grok turns and sees John, He has his staff in onhand and the other empty. he seems to either be trying to activate the staff, or has a bad case of gas.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 5, 2009)

OOC:
The entrance is roughly 10' wide.  
What are Rosalia's roles, assuming she's going to scout?

John's staff remains frustratingly inert.  Wait, did it feel a little warmer, or was that John's imagination?  Jacobee's head is cocked a little to the side looking at John; perhaps wondering if he maybe _does_ have gas.


----------



## Amaury (May 5, 2009)

Rosalia takes this discussion as a 'yes' and readying her rapier she walks cautiously towards the cave entrance examining the ground to avoid making any sound or find possible traps. At mid-distance she will stop to listen and resumes her approach.
At the cave entrance she will stay at the side, listen and then peek inside briefly for anything obvious.
If she spots a nearby door or gate, she will signal the others to wait and will check for traps and alarms. 
If the entrance leads to a large underground corridor or cavern and she doesn't spot anything, she'll signal the others to join her.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 5, 2009)

OOC: Be carefull we don't want this to happen. Heh


----------



## Amaury (May 5, 2009)

OOC: lol, i love OOTS!  so real and experience-based!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2009)

*OOC:*


that looks like my character's response: wait, I think i just failed a listen check!"


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 6, 2009)

Scrag grumbles a bit but remains silent.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 7, 2009)

OOC: Hmmm, no perception skill noted in Rosalia's character sheet.  Amaury, could you update the sheet and post her skill here please?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 7, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: Hmmm, no perception skill noted in Rosalia's character sheet.  Amaury, could you update the sheet and post her skill here please?




OOC: Since neither Listen nor Spot are on the sheet that would make them untrained so just use the base ability modifier. In this case Wisdom (+1). So Rosalia's Listen and Spot skills are at +1 each.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 7, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker*

Thrindar and Toby find a good vantage point and watch for any signs of life or problems from the cave.


----------



## Amaury (May 7, 2009)

OOC: tailspinner is right, I only put skills with Ranks, so it's +1 & +1


----------



## Helfdan (May 8, 2009)

Roderic waits quietly as Rosalia scouts the entrance.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 8, 2009)

John lens over to Scrag and says quietly, " girl ok. girl smart."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 8, 2009)

"Scrag know.  But, girl might come back bad like cat."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 9, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> "Scrag know.  But, girl might come back bad like cat."




"Scrag, look" He points to the cat that is still alive, "See cat?cat good. other cat made bad by bad of here," John furrow his brow as he he is trying hard to think like this troll. Which is not an easy task.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 9, 2009)

Scrag shrugs.  If he understands what John is trying to convey, he doesn't acknowledge it.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 10, 2009)

Amaury said:


> OOC: tailspinner is right, I only put skills with Ranks, so it's +1 & +1




OOC: Wow, Ok.  It's unusual, wasnt expecting that.

Rosalia slinks along the rock wall, closing distance to the cave entrance.  If the male members of the party weren't looking on before, they are now.  Rosalia's tight, curvy little frame moved with snake-like grace and delicacy.  Clearly she was in her element.  Whether that element was skulduggery or making men drool was unclear.
When she reaches the entrance and takes her peek, she sees only blackness.  The morning light behind her makes seeing anything inside difficult.  Likewise, there is a constant noise of water dripping coming from the cave that could cover quite a bit of noise.

[sblock=GM Only]Perception Roll:::Slinking[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (May 10, 2009)

OOC: I assume it's a natural cavern/entrance. how wide is it?

Rosalia peeks but it's all black which she wasn't expecting. She'll need a source of light to venture any further so she decides to get the others. 

You can see Rosalia turn around and wave her arms signalling you to come forward. She then puts a finger on her lips, requesting silence.

Once the others arrive she'll say in a low voice. "Too bad, it's pitch black. I need a torch before moving further in."

If someone offers a torch she will again venture forward after inspecting the area.


HC: search+8, move silently+7, listen+1, spot+1.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 10, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: Wow, Ok.  It's unusual, wasnt expecting that.
> 
> Rosalia slinks along the rock wall, closing distance to the cave entrance.  If the male members of the party weren't looking on before, they are now.  Rosalia's tight, curvy little frame moved with snake-like grace and delicacy.  Clearly she was in her element.  Whether that element was skulduggery or making men drool was unclear.




It has been quite a while for John. Way too long actually. drool is actually seen coming from the corner of his mouth and a blank puppy dog stare is all that he is expressing for quite some time....



Amaury said:


> You can see Rosalia turn around and wave her arms signalling you to come forward. She then puts a finger on her lips, requesting silence.
> 
> Once the others arrive she'll say in a low voice. "Too bad, it's pitch black. I need a torch before moving further in."
> If someone offers a torch she will again venture forward after inspecting the area.




finally he comes out of his trance when she waves her hands.

*siiiigh*

he moves closer to her, blushing at his previouls thoughts, and when she asks for a lighte he quietly intones a few simple words and casts light on a copper coin and hands it to her.

"here, toss this in. But hurry, it won't last long.about 10 minutes"


----------



## Amaury (May 10, 2009)

A broad and almost childish smile appears on Rosalia's face. She looks at John briefly with a big smile and says: "Thank you John. That's sooo neat!"

She checks the coin a few times and then uses it to light the cavern.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 10, 2009)

The warrior moves forward next to thew woman. His stoic face showing no sign of emotion.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 11, 2009)

Rosalia's toss makes it into the cavern roughly 30 feet.  It lights up enough of the area to show that about 20 feet in, the entrance tunnel widens out into a larger room of unknown size.  The coin lands amid what seems to be a thick layer of assorted debris, though from this distance it is hard to tell exactly what the debris consists of.  The only notable exception is a ribcage-shaped shadow cast back along the ceiling of the entrance tunnel.


----------



## maddmic (May 11, 2009)

Grok waits with the others and is now starting to fidget.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2009)

John Blushes a deeper red at the complement from the rogue.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 11, 2009)

Scrag watches Rosalia intently, though not for the same reasons as the others.  Her scrawny, oddly shaped (to him) frame and bland, texture-less skin were thoroughly unappealing to him in that fashion, but he worried for her safety.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 11, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker*

Thrindar is actually repulsed by the sight of the female rogue but he keeps his opinions to himself because Toby seemed to like everyone. Seeing the girl wave them forward the dwarf followed by the cat move forward as quietly as possible. Once he gets closer to the cave he peers into the cave while listening for any things of interest.

OOC: 
Thrindar: Move Silently +3, Listen +4, Spot +4
Toby: Move Silently +6


----------



## Amaury (May 11, 2009)

Rosalia walks into the cavern, mindful not to hit any debris or stones.

She notices the room in front of her and immediately stops, raising her hand in the air to gesture 'stop' to her companions.

She resumes her walk towards the room but far more cautiously, checking the ground, ceiling and walls as she gets near the room entrance and at the entrance itself.

If she is satisfied that there are no traps, she'll walk into the room and wave her companions forward.


OOC: am i correct to assume that the shadow is Rosalia's??
Take 20 on Search near the entrance and at the entrance. is the room empty?


----------



## Yttermayn (May 12, 2009)

Amaury said:


> OOC: am i correct to assume that the shadow is Rosalia's??
> Take 20 on Search near the entrance and at the entrance. is the room empty?




OOC: Hmmm, I was trying to create some mental imagery but it appears I've failed.  [sblock=Here





[/sblock]
Rosalia is certain that the 20' long entrance tunnel is completely free of traps, but much of the room beyond is unknowable to her current means of detection without getting to the end of the tunnel and maybe improving lighting conditions.  The others can just make her silloughette out of the gloom waving them forward as she reaches the beginning of the room.  Rosalia's example of stealth was unmatched, and there appears to be no reaction to her intrusion.  Likewise, there was no reaction to the motions of the others as they approach the cave entrance from thier hiding place.  John notes an uncomfortable closeness, and turns to see Jakobee looking oddly at his staff.  The staff seems to pulse briefly with a subsonic thrum that dissipates almost instantly.  Jakobee holds his hands up and gives John an innocent look that seems to convey an 'I didn't do it!' message.
[sblock=GM Only]Perception Sneak[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (May 12, 2009)

Roderic leads the rest of the group in approaching Rosalia, knowing their lack of stealth may bring on a confrontation.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 12, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> John notes an uncomfortable closeness, and turns to see Jakobee looking oddly at his staff.  The staff seems to pulse briefly with a subsonic thrum that dissipates almost instantly.  Jakobee holds his hands up and gives John an innocent look that seems to convey an 'I didn't do it!' message.




john looks to the shadow of a ribcage on the cave wall and sees it is from the proximity of a sceleton to his en lightened coin producing the eerie effect. just then he feels another eerie feeling of someone or thing too close to him.
suddenly: **thrummm** 
he turns to see Jakobee in his 'i diddn't do it' gesture which john gives him a dirty look and whispers,"I know you didn't do it. _*it*_ does not like you."


----------



## Voadam (May 12, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> john looks to the shadow of a ribcage on the cave wall and sees it is from the proximity of a sceleton to his en lightened coin producing the eerie effect. just then he feels another eerie feeling of someone or thing too close to him.
> suddenly: **thrummm**
> he turns to see Jakobee in his 'i diddn't do it' gesture which john gives him a dirty look and whispers,"I know you didn't do it. _*it*_ does not like you."




"*Perhaps. Perhaps I would have to force my will upon it to master its magics. Or perhaps it senses and is calling out for me. Care to test your theory and see how it responds to my hand?*" There is a smile upon Jakobee's dark face as he extends his hand to accept the staff if John will relinquish it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 13, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker*

Seeing Rosalia's wave, the dwarf and his cat move closer to the cave as quietly as possible.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> john looks to the shadow of a ribcage on the cave wall and sees it is from the proximity of a sceleton to his en lightened coin producing the eerie effect. just then he feels another eerie feeling of someone or thing too close to him.
> suddenly: **thrummm**
> he turns to see Jakobee in his 'i diddn't do it' gesture which john gives him a dirty look and whispers,"I know you didn't do it. _*it*_ does not like you."






Voadam said:


> "*Perhaps. Perhaps I would have to force my will upon it to master its magics. Or perhaps it senses and is calling out for me. Care to test your theory and see how it responds to my hand?*" There is a smile upon Jakobee's dark face as he extends his hand to accept the staff if John will relinquish it.




"Actually it _told me _ it does not like you and as for forcing your will upon it," at this John gives his own dark look. one of anger, " I prefer free will over forced sevatude any day"

The last statement is made slow low and matter of factly. he then procedes further into the cave


----------



## maddmic (May 13, 2009)

Grok follows the others, right on the heels of Roderic.  Once they are at the mouth of the cave, he hears the disturbance behind them.  Turning, the half-orc scowls at John and Jakobee.  *"Shhhhh."* he hisses.  It is clear that the half-orc would probably like to thump them on their heads if it was the right time to do so.  Since stealth was something of the essence right now though he held his tongue.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 13, 2009)

Scrag lets a low growl rumble in his throat as he enters the cave.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2009)

Tuk's eyes scan the area, as the group prosigues. Keeping a firm grip of his weapon, Heavy Hands gives careful steps, slowly, as he feels he's being watched.


----------



## Amaury (May 13, 2009)

OOC: pretty good drawing I must say! 
In that case, if I may, Rosalia will check the skeleton for indications as to how it died and whether she can find anything.
Would it be possible to have a map of the room? you say room: you mean it's not a natural cavern anymore, it's got a proper ground, walls etc made by man or something else.., correct?


----------



## Voadam (May 13, 2009)

Jakobee chuckles quietly as he follows. He did not expect John to hand over the staff, but it was worth the friendly offer. John's antagonism was amusing enough to distract from the completely wrongness of the area. Jakobee's hands flexed as he proceeded quietly into the cave, ready to unleash hell blasts at more twisted abominations should they come out.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 14, 2009)

OOC: Ok, next update will be a bigger one, but I don't have time to do it right now.  It may have to wait until saturday or sunday, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: Ok, next update will be a bigger one, but I don't have time to do it right now.  It may have to wait until saturday or sunday, but I'll see what I can do.












*OOC:*


 don't get your self in trouble with work, man. that is not allowed.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 18, 2009)

Rosalia and the others eyes adjust to the dim light, and can make out more of the cavern...

_Something has dwelled in this rough oval cave for many years, as evidenced by the piles of garbage, old bones,and scattered items found here.  The floor is thick with debris, six inches deep of bones, dirt, and loose rocks along the edges of the room.  The chamber's center holds a crudely-dug fire pit, while a thick pile of blankets and furs lies against the eastern wall.  An iron spike driven into a crack in the western wall by the caves entrance serves as a hook for a dark lantern.  From the shadows on the eastern side of the cavern, a grumble of a voice announces, _*"Logbrag strong, not weak!  He not listen to voices.  NOT go with you!"*

The voice comes from what can only be the ogre you've all heard about; only there is something wrong with him.  Green glowing eyes pear out from a jet black face.  The black skin of his back is covered in rancid, oozing pustules.  Smears of blood and black goo can just be made out on the wall where Logbrag appears to have tried to scratch himself.  He is leaning up against the stained wall, not currently threatening.

[sblock=Map]

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|
| 0█████████████████████████████
| 1█████████████████████████████
| 2█████████████████████████████
| 3█████████████████████████████
| 4█████████████████████████████
| 5█████████████████████████████
| 6█████████████████████████████
| 7█████████████████████████████
| 8█████████████████████████████
| 9█████████████████████████████
|10█████████████████████████████
|11█████████████████████████████
|12█████████████████████████████
|13█████████████████████████████
|14█████████████████████████████
|15█████████████████████████████
██
Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Logbrag=█

██████=brighter area lit by coin in the middle
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (May 18, 2009)

*Roderic*

"Grok...  he seems ill.  Think you we can help him?"  Roderic cannot help but feel pity for the brute, but he keeps his sword and shield at the ready.


----------



## Voadam (May 18, 2009)

"*If so we need to get him out of here. This place warps things in evil ways. We want to know if he is spouting jibberish from a diseased brain or if there actually are voices behind the warping. Let's try to talk him out and find out who and what these voices are*." Sweat breaks out on Jakobee's brow as he realizes the mutations might not be from a curse but from a presence.


----------



## maddmic (May 19, 2009)

The half-orc eyes the ogre warily.  Gripping his mace with renewed strength, he answers Roderic without takinghis eyes off the beast.  *"Grok not so sure that good idea."*

The ogre did though seem to be different from the kobolds and the cat.  It wasn't attacking them on sight and he seemed to be rather conflicted in his mind.  Sighing heavily as he watched the agony that the monster was in, he shook his head.  *"Fine.  Grok try to see if he can help."*

The half-orc moves forward at a cautious pace and tries to examine the ogre from a distance.  He doesn't try to provoke the creature, but it observing as much as he can.

OOC:
Please move Grok to H12.

Grok will use a heal check to try to determine if there's any hope for this poor sap based upon the amount of corruption the cat and kobolds exhibited.

1d20+7=17


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 19, 2009)

Scrag follows Grok, weapon ready, saying, "Him move, Scrag kill."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2009)

John's curiosity gets the better of him. H easts a detect magic on the ogre to see if any of the pustules are exudinding any toxic substances


----------



## Yttermayn (May 20, 2009)

The ogre eyes Grok warily as he approaches.  "Logbrag not go with you.  Not go to afterlife yet.  You make Logbrag see things when he sleep! Make Logbrag hurt, Logbrag itch, Logbrag angry all time!  Logbrag still not go with you!  Kobolds weak, not like Logbrag.  You keep kobolds, leave Logbrag alone!"

Grok's heal check reveals that whatever is causing the changes in the ogre's body is far more powerfull than any healing magics or skills Grok has at his disposal at this time.
John's detect magic tells him nothing of the toxicity of the ooze, but it does reveal something unexpected.  There is something large and magical between Logbrag and the wall, apparently sandwiched there and not otherwise visible without the aid of the spell.

[sblock=Map]

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|
| 0█████████████████████████████
| 1█████████████████████████████
| 2█████████████████████████████
| 3█████████████████████████████
| 4█████████████████████████████
| 5█████████████████████████████
| 6█████████████████████████████
| 7█████████████████████████████
| 8█████████████████████████████
| 9█████████████████████████████
|10█████████████████████████████
|11█████████████████████████████
|12█████████████████████████████
|13█████████████████████████████
|14█████████████████████████████
|15█████████████████████████████
██
Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Logbrag=█

██████=brighter area lit by coin in the middle
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 20, 2009)

"Jakobee, there is something on his back. you may not be able to see it but you will if you can '_see_' it


----------



## maddmic (May 20, 2009)

Grok was quite surprised that the ogre didn't lash out at him as he approached, even though he was well outside of his reach.  He was even more surprised that the beast seemed to want to talk, or at least express his standpoint by talking.

The half-orc moved a little closer, but mostly kept his distance.  *"Grok not here to send Logbrag to afterlife.  Grok here to find out what making beasties have black goo.  Grok not hurt Logbrag.  Logbrag know what do this to him?  Maybe Grok find it and kill it for Logbrag."*


OOC:
Move to H9


----------



## Amaury (May 20, 2009)

Rosalia looks at John, puzzled. "Whaaat?? Can you be clearer? We need clarity right now!" she says in a low but exasperated voice. She moves slowly forward, ready to react to any hostile behaviour.


OOC: move to G7.


----------



## Helfdan (May 20, 2009)

Roderic, as carefully and peacefully as possible (for a man with a sword in his hand) moves up to Grok's side, to assist should the monster go berserk.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2009)

*sigh*"sorry, my mentor spoke like that. I cast a spell and with it i can detect some _*thing*_ on its back."


----------



## Amaury (May 21, 2009)

OOC: scott, the way I undertsood it, the ogre is facing us and between him and the wall there is a magic emanation. I  dont think its on his back, but more like an illusion on a wall to cover a corridor. hence Rosalia reaction. but i may be wrong.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 24, 2009)

At the mention of killing, Logbrag's head lifts up to meet Grok's eyes.  The huge creature's gravely voice responds to Grok.  "You can not kill what does not die."  The creature drops his gaze again.  "You just make more lies to make Logbrag hurt."  His brow furrows "You sound different than other voices though.  Other voices, not here so long."  The creature makes a face that would seem to indicate constipation.  It is one that Grok is familiar with, and other observers can almost hear the monster's tiny brain trying feebly to kick out an idea.  "Hmmmmm, must mean voices getting stronger.  But Logbrag still stronger than voices think."  Logbrag emits a long-suffering sigh and slowly gets up, hefting his massive club from a pile a nearby debris.  John briefly sees what is giving off the magical eminations: a large wooden shield that the ogre was apparently using to support his crooked back.  Logbrag takes in a massive breath and gives an impressive, bass, shrieking war-cry, then heads toward Grok.

Initiatives, please!


[sblock=Map]
|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|
| 0█████████████████████████████
| 1█████████████████████████████
| 2█████████████████████████████
| 3█████████████████████████████
| 4█████████████████████████████
| 5█████████████████████████████
| 6█████████████████████████████
| 7█████████████████████████████
| 8█████████████████████████████
| 9█████████████████████████████
|10█████████████████████████████
|11█████████████████████████████
|12█████████████████████████████
|13█████████████████████████████
|14█████████████████████████████
|15█████████████████████████████
██
Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Logbrag=█

██████=brighter area lit by coin in the middle
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 24, 2009)

John's inititive:

1d20+2=3 

John is so intent on the wooden shield that the ogre waas resting on that he misses the aggresive movements of said ogre.


----------



## Amaury (May 24, 2009)

OOC
initiative (1d20+7=14)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2009)

Init: 19

*"Move out of my way!" *Tuk says as he sprints onwards to battle!


----------



## Helfdan (May 25, 2009)

*Roderic*

Initiative 7


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 25, 2009)

Initiative (1d20+2=7) 

OOC: When Scrag's turn comes up, he'll attack with his greataxe.  Making the roll now to save time (Yttermayn can roll for me after this until I get back).

Greataxe attack and damage (1d20+5=20, 1d12+7=10)


----------



## maddmic (May 26, 2009)

It was clear that something was tormenting the ogre, but it didn't seem that he could be reasoned with.  The large monster charged Grok as the half-orc gripped his mace in anticipation.  As the ogre got within range, the cleric of Pelor swung his mace, almost sorry that he couldn't reason with him.


OOC:

Init: 1d20+1=15 

Likewise, i will post groks actions now as well since I sleep during the day and don't want to hold things up.

Attack & damage: 1d20+3=22, 1d8+3=5


----------



## Yttermayn (May 27, 2009)

OOC: Voadam, your initiative?  Anybody heard from Voadam or Tailspinner lately?  I may have to write Thrindar out if we don't hear from him soon.  (Door open policy)


----------



## Voadam (May 30, 2009)

"*Your talking about the shield he was using as a chair back?"* Shakes his head and almost misses the ogre's change from talk to war cry.

Initiative 6


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2009)

talking : free action....

"why yes, that is the very shield i am talking about!"


----------



## Yttermayn (May 31, 2009)

OOC: In case you missed it, Tuk's init is up!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2009)

Tuk advances to the edge of the brith zone, and prepares to strike the ogre, shoul it come near. "At my side! we must crowd around the beast! Stay into the lightned zone so we can see!" yells the mercenary.

OOC: Advance to G11 and readies an action: disarm ogre: 1d20+4(atk bonus)+2(spikedchain bonus)+4(using two handed weapon against a one handed weapon)=29


----------



## Yttermayn (May 31, 2009)

OOC: Map Updated.  Unless something happens, Tuk's action will happen at init 4½ (just ahead of Logbrag's init).  I know I posted the initiative list, but I'll be damned if I know which thread I did it in!  So here it is again.  Sorry.

Grok is up next!

Tuk        19->4½
Grok       15
Rosalia    14
Roderic    7
Scrag      7
Logbrag   4
John     3
Thrindar 1

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|
| 0█████████████████████████████
| 1█████████████████████████████
| 2█████████████████████████████
| 3█████████████████████████████
| 4█████████████████████████████
| 5█████████████████████████████
| 6█████████████████████████████
| 7█████████████████████████████
| 8█████████████████████████████
| 9█████████████████████████████
|10█████████████████████████████
|11█████████████████████████████
|12█████████████████████████████
|13█████████████████████████████
|14█████████████████████████████
|15█████████████████████████████
██
Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Logbrag=█

██████=brighter area lit by coin in the middle


----------



## Amaury (May 31, 2009)

OOC: wasn't Rosalia carrying the coin?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2009)

*OOC:*


 I thought she had tossed it into the room?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2009)

OOC: me too


----------



## Yttermayn (May 31, 2009)

She tossed it.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 1, 2009)

Grok waits for the beast to approach as he grips his mace in anticipation.

OOC:  I'll post the rolls shortly for my attack once he's in range.  I don't want to hold anything up.

1d20+3=21, 1d8+3=11


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 1, 2009)

Grok readies himself for the imminent attack.

Rosalia's next!
(Sorry Voadam, forgot to stick you in there the first time.)

Tuk        19->4½
Grok       15->4½
Rosalia    14
Roderic    7
Scrag      7
Jakobee 6
Logbrag   4
John     3
Thrindar 1


----------



## Amaury (Jun 1, 2009)

Rosalia is in two minds about their situation. Is there still a chance?
She tries.
She readies her shortbow but says loudly: "Hey! Stop, we are here to help you! With our help you can win! Not like the kobolds! You are stronger than the Voice! Let's fight together, not against each other or the Voice will be the winner! Stop moving forward! Let's talk!"


ooc:
readies her shortbow if anyone attacked by ogre. no move. Bluff attempt: 
bluff (1d20+6=12) 
readied attack: readied attack (1d20+2=3) ((


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 1, 2009)

OOC: Thrindar's Initiative: 1


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 1, 2009)

*OOC:*


 wow, worse then John. Inconcieveable!


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, Rosalia finds that Logbrag's same stubborn-ness that helped him resist the voices has also made him resistant to Rosalia's plea.

OOC: Roderic is up!

Tuk        19->4½
Grok       15->4½
Rosalia    14
Roderic    7
Scrag      7
Jakobee 6
Logbrag   4
John     3
Thrindar 1


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 3, 2009)

Roderic stands firm next to Grok, ready to attack the monster should it assault them.

[sblock=OOC]
Ready std action to smack monster should it come into range.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 5, 2009)

OOC: I re-read some rules and a partial action may include a 5-foot step, so each of you who readied should be able to close one step and attack.
So... resolving Tuk's readied action, I assume he'll want to take that step and use his sweet disarm roll.  I further assume the same of Grok.  Roderic's action needs to happen now.

*"Scrag smash!"* (4 int) Scrag yells and advances.  Noticing his companions all forming a defensive line (12 wis), Scrag stops up short and takes up a similar position.  Logbrag closes to within ten feet and uses his superior reach to start an attack on Grok.  Tuk takes a step and in one fluid, gracefull motion, disarms the ogre with his trademark wrap-and-snap technique.  The greatclub lands at Lograg's feet.  Grok steps forward and smashes his mace into the side of Logbrag's torso.  The sound of ribs cracking is heard.  Rosalia's arrow goes wide, her hesitation to harm the creature appears to have affected her aim.


Tuk        19->4½
Grok       15->4½
Rosalia    14->4½
Roderic    7->4½
Scrag      7->4½
Logbrag   4
John     3
Thrindar 1

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|
| 0█████████████████████████████
| 1█████████████████████████████
| 2█████████████████████████████
| 3█████████████████████████████
| 4█████████████████████████████
| 5█████████████████████████████
| 6█████████████████████████████
| 7█████████████████████████████
| 8█████████████████████████████
| 9█████████████████████████████
|10█████████████████████████████
|11█████████████████████████████
|12█████████████████████████████
|13█████████████████████████████
|14█████████████████████████████
|15█████████████████████████████
██
Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Logbrag=█

██████=brighter area lit by coin in the middle

[sblock=GM eyes only]
Logbrag   38->27HP (Grok), disarmed (Tuk)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2009)

Jackobee moves forward next to Tuk to get a clear shot. Hellfire blazes from his right hand which he then hurls at the large ogre.

attack 11, spell penetration 6, damage 6


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2009)

[sblock=OOC] so, uh, is it my turn ? i think you mentioned that logbrag moved within ten feet as his move? is that correct?[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 6, 2009)

We are waiting for Roderics readied action, then Scrags, then Logbrags, then you're up. 
But doggon it, I accidentally ignored Jacobee,s initiative.  I'll have to check the ogres touch AC when I get home.  Sorry Voadam!


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 7, 2009)

*Roderic*

The young swordsman steps forth beside Scrag and slashes at the ogre.  

[sblock=OOC]
14 to hit, 7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 7, 2009)

The cave chamber lights briefly with Jacobees scorching attack.  The smell of burnt ogre and burnt something else fills the area.  Roderic steps up and slashes at Logbrag, but the blade is turned aside by the rough hides he wears.  Scrag eagerly joins the fray with a devastating blow from his greataxe.  The blade buries itself several inches deep into the creature, but it still lives!  All traces of lucidity gone, Logbrag the mad ogre makes a little space with a backwards step, then takes a powerfull swing at Grok.  The blow just misses, blasting chunks of stone and bones up from the floor on impact.  Logbrag is in terrible shape, bleeding and broken, but still very dangerous. 

OOC: Jon is up!  Thrindar, feel free to post early if you can at all.

Scrag Attack, Damage: 1d20+5=21,  1d12+7=14
Logbrag Attack, Damage: 1d20+8=11,  2d8+7=16

Tuk        19->4½
Grok       15->4½
Rosalia    14->4½
Roderic    7->4½
Scrag      7->4½
Jacobee 6
Logbrag   4
John     3
Thrindar 1

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|
| 0█████████████████████████████
| 1█████████████████████████████
| 2█████████████████████████████
| 3█████████████████████████████
| 4█████████████████████████████
| 5█████████████████████████████
| 6█████████████████████████████
| 7█████████████████████████████
| 8█████████████████████████████
| 9█████████████████████████████
|10█████████████████████████████
|11█████████████████████████████
|12█████████████████████████████
|13█████████████████████████████
|14█████████████████████████████
|15█████████████████████████████
██
Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█

Logbrag=█

██████=brighter area lit by coin in the middle

[sblock=GM eyes only]
Logbrag   38->27HP (Grok), disarmed (Tuk)
Logbrag 27->21HP (Jacobee), 21->7 (Scrag)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2009)

*OOC:*


 i have gotten some help and i am told i am 65 feet away from the ogre, so: 







I cannot see any ore, but, is there any one at I 12? if not, john will move there and cast summon monster I, celestial badger with augmented summoning feat.

this is a full round csting time and will materialize at john's inititive next round. 
[sblock=srd badger combat stats]
Augment summon feat: +4 to str and con gives following effect: Attack: Claw +6 melee (1d2+1)

Hit Dice: 1d8+4
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares), burrow 10 ft.
Armor Class: 15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12

[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 7, 2009)

jpg version for Scott:  There is wall at I12.  I would recommend H10 (25' move protected by a wall of meat known as Scrag, within spell range of ogre).
Tailspinner! Thrindar is up as soon as Jon finalizes!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

*OOC:*


 thanks!!! that is great! that shows up perfectly! 





addendum: 15 feet north and 15 feet North east to end up at (G , 10) and have the badger show up at (L , 9)


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 8, 2009)

Glad you can see it.  Do please update your browser, though.  Doing the map that way (with a screen captured jpg) is a bit of a hassle. 

Thrindar is up!​


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 8, 2009)

OOC: Update update update, click click click =)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Glad you can see it.  Do please update your browser, though.  Doing the map that way (with a screen captured jpg) is a bit of a hassle.
> 
> Thrindar is up!​












*OOC:*


 I am still trying to negotiate a new computer....still. work just died out and I may be needin to move soon at the same time. ugh!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 8, 2009)

OOC: Where exactly is Thrindar? According to the map he is in limbo.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 8, 2009)

OOC: Thrindar is effectively right behind john's last position, just outside the cave entrance.  A five foot step would bring him into the map grid.  from the bottom edge.
Firefox or other recent browser upgrades are free and take little time. I can give you some tech support if you like. Yoou can do eeet!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rAHnwWfsaY"]YouTube - You can do it[/ame]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2009)

"*Gods what is that corrupt smell?" *Jakobee asks rhetorically as he prepares another hell blast to scour out the foulness.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Thrindar*

Thrindar and Toby move forward and then the dwarf wizard sends a glowing missile toward the large creature.

OOC: Moving 20 feet north to E-12 then casting Magic Missile (1d4+1=4).
[sblock]Memorized spells:
0th – Acid Splash, Light, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost
1st – Burning Hands, Magic Missile, Magic Missile[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 9, 2009)

John moves up behind the meat wall of warriors and begins casting a complex spell.  Thrindar steps into the area and looses an arcane bolt of energy that slaps into the ogre with a sharp cracking sound.  Logbrag stumbles a little and looks very, very tired.

Jacobee is up!

Jacobee 6
Tuk 4½
Grok       4½
Rosalia 4½
Roderic    4½
Scrag 4½
Logbrag   4
John     3
Thrindar 1

|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|H|I|J|K|L|M|N|
| 0█████████████████████████████
| 1█████████████████████████████
| 2█████████████████████████████
| 3█████████████████████████████
| 4█████████████████████████████
| 5█████████████████████████████
| 6█████████████████████████████
| 7█████████████████████████████
| 8█████████████████████████████
| 9█████████████████████████████
|10█████████████████████████████
|11█████████████████████████████
|12█████████████████████████████
|13█████████████████████████████
|14█████████████████████████████
|15█████████████████████████████

Tuk=█ Roderic=█ Grok=█ John=█ Rosalia=█ Scrag=█ Jakobee=█ 

Thrindar=█ John's Badger=██

Logbrag=█

██████=brighter area lit by coin in the middle

[sblock=Scott's Version of Map]




[/sblock]

[sblock=GM eyes only]
Logbrag   38->27HP (Grok), disarmed (Tuk)
Logbrag 27->21HP (Jacobee), 21->7 (Scrag)
Logbrag 7 -> 3 (Thrindar)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2009)

Jakobee hurls the hellfire but the cavern wall gets in his way and the hellfire explodes before reaching the ogre.

attack 5


----------



## maddmic (Jun 9, 2009)

Grok had hoped that he would meet this monster and it wouldn't be that bad.  He had hoped that Logbrag would be a non-evil entity and they'd be able to get all the information they needed from him without incident.  The ogre was clearly not in control of himself, so now Grok had to tell himself that he was doing the right thing.  He was putting a living creature out of its misery.

OOC:
Just in case I don't make it back before my turn....
1d20+3=17, 1d8+3=4


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 10, 2009)

OOC: I now start my next long work cycle, so posting from me will slow till sunday.  Policies are changing a little bit though so that hopefully I am not out later than 9:30PM or so.  We'll see.


Tuk is up!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 10, 2009)

*"You're already dead, Logbrag, at least we end you quicker that the black thing! Die by my hand!"*
The mercenary taunts, as he sends his chains flying towards the ogre, the spikes ripping the giant's blacked skin! Yikes. 
23 to hit, 10 dmg


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 11, 2009)

Dodging Jacobee's errant eldritch blast, Grok lands only a glancing blow on Logbrag.  Tuk finishes recovering his chain and sends it back out again immediately.  The wicked weapon wraps around the creature's club arm and when yanked, it tightens and slides.  The effect is like that of a saw, and the tattered arm comes off.  Logbrag staggers a moment while black and red fluids leak from the stump, then he finally falls in a dying heap.  In the few still moments after, Scrag looks at Tuk a moment and nods.  It isn't clear if the gesture is meant to convey respect, acknowledge that the area is clear, or something else entirely.  
The coin still glows, throwing it's ribcage-shadow on the ceiling.  In the relative quiet after the battle, the ever present sound of water dripping makes it difficult to hear if the battle drew any attention.  By the same token, it may have covered the noise of the battle.  The constant presense of water in these caves has also made the floor a little slippery.  Running with sharp things in one's hand would seem terribly foolish.

OOC: Rogue's gallery updated with experience totals.  Combat's over, you may now post in the irregular, haphazard manner to which you are acustomed.  
I have a potential player who is a good friend of mine who may wish to play Scrag or another character of his own design.  I was wondering what the group's thoughts are about this.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 11, 2009)

OOC: If he/she buys pizza, he/she's in.

*"The hard part is to clean this thing." *Tuk says coldly as he warps the bloody weapon in a piece of cloth. *"I'll rather not use it until I clean it up, who knows how that black stuff is contacted." *The mercenary finish the package and ties a rope at it. The diligent man turns to the others. *"This job is done, the ogre is dead, lucky he. Should we register the cave for clues of the black thing disease, or should we go back to town with the good news? There could be some sort of reward awaiting."* Greed flashing in his eyes, Heavy hands waits for the other's answer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 11, 2009)

and donuts! (choclate covered chocolate cake donuts at that. no sprinkles.)

Suddenly a bright golden light flashes behind the now dead ogre and a badger with a bright golden coat appears. it sniffs the air and looks Jakobee straight in the eyes with its eyes filled with golden light and growls visciouly.

Then after a few seconds it dissappears in a blast of golden motes of lights.

(that was summpon monster I for any interested. the spell John cast)


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 13, 2009)

Roderic looks around, gratified to see no one is hurt.  He then calls upon the powers of Heironeous to seek the presence of evil within the cavern.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 13, 2009)

"Impressive Tuk, impressive.. But a pity we had to kill him. He could have taught us more on this black goo.. Let's check the cavern first.."

She goes and picks the coin and uses it as a torch to explore the area.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2009)

John walks ove rto the shield and picks it up, "anyone use a shield? this is magical."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 14, 2009)

Roderic's detect evil power reveals the presence of evil all around him, though dim at this point.  It is as if evil has permeated the very stone.  A few moments more of concentration and he is able to sense some dim evil auras further inside the caves.
As John walks past the body of the ogre, he notices that parts of the ogre seem to be collapsing in on themselves.
Rosalia finds lots of garbage littering the floor, and two sacks tossed haphazardly in a rough corner of the cave.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2009)

"look,"whispers John,"the ogre is disintigrating too."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2009)

*"Oh yeah, that's interesting...." *says Tuk to the wizard, as he carefully steps around the collapsing corpse to see what's in the sacks. He will quickly take any valuables and say nothing unless directly asked.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 16, 2009)

Grok couldn't help but feel some remorse for the ogre.  He had seemed like a worthy oponent and an honorable one at that.  The beast hadn't wanted to fight, that was clear.  It appeared though that the evil corrupting this place though had finally taken its toll on him and he had no choice.

Grok moves to the body and kneels down.  To others, it might appear that he's inspecting the remains of the ogre, but in reality he says a short and silent prayer for the lost soul of Logbrag.  The others probably wouldn't understand, but he felt it necessary for such an oddly honorable opponent.

When the half-orc is done with his prayer, he does in fact look at the body and tries to learn anything he might regarding what had somewhat possessed Logbrag.

OOC:
Specifically, Grok is curious to know whether the body is decomposing like the cat, or if there is something different about it.  The way I'm reading, it seems like Logbrags refusal to fully give into the "goo" might have spared his entire body from becoming a black puddle.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2009)

Jakobee's fist flares into hellfire light again as the badger growls at him. "*Celestials. Every stinking time." * is all he mutters though as the heavenly creature shows its inherent distrust of the man with diabolic blood running through his ancestry. He walks over to Tuk his fist still flaming and says "*Hold still*." He then incinerates the cloth covering the black goo on Tuk's chain, a steady stream of brimstone tinged arcane fire that burns away the gorey remnants. "*There you go.*"


----------



## Amaury (Jun 16, 2009)

Seeing Jakobee's move, Rosalia frowns unhappily. _Is he gonna set the whole place ablaze?? _ she thinks.

She continues her exploration and carefully checks the two bags. She also checks passageways, hidden or not.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2009)

Jakobee moves over to join Grok in observing the dissolution of the ogre body.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

Suppressing a snicker from Jakobee's reaction, once again John asks, " does anyone need a shield? this one here is magical."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2009)

*"Why thank you very much" *the man says to the warlock, happy to wield his chain again. He turns to Jhon *"We can take it an sell it if noone wants it."*


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 17, 2009)

The shield in question feels solidly built but at the same time lighter than an ordinary shield and would be quite serviceable.
Those inspecting the ogre's corps note that the skin, eyes, and other outer layers of the body melt away to the black goo.  Also, the thicker fat layers of certain areas seemed to be melting away.  What remains at the center of a dark, viscous puddle is a skinless, emaciated body.
Upon disturbing the sacks, the rotted burlap-like material bursts open and spills its contents of moldy food items and an obvious clinking avalanche of golden coinage.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2009)

*"Aha! Thats why I love kiling ogres." *Tuk says as the sound feels him with joy. He hasty walks to the coins and starts collecting them one by one.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 17, 2009)

Grok shakes his head and stands up.  He takes a couple of steps and stops.  *"Grok take shield if nobody else need it."*

He then readies himself to move on to wherever the group decides is next.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

John hands the shield over to grok with a smile. "Then it is yours as no one else has asked for it. "


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2009)

"*We need to go further. The ogre and kobolds are dead, but the underlying threat remains here. We can't go back yet*." Jakobee's hand flares and hellfire envelops the rotting corpse, incinerating the pool of black ooze. The brimstone smell of the hellfire partially covers the smell of roasting flesh and corruption.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

"A hero's funral." comments John as he watches Jakobee,"then shall we continue?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2009)

Not at all happy, Tuk heavyhands warps his forearm with his spiked chain. *"Very well, let us keep killing things."*


----------



## Amaury (Jun 17, 2009)

"Continue yes but where?? Ther are no passage ways."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2009)

*OOC:*


 there is a burning ogre, so therefor smoke, right? which way is the smoke going?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2009)

OOC: Up, of course.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 18, 2009)

"We need to take a closer look, milady."   Roderic answers Rosalia.  "I sense the presence of evil from deeper within this cave."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 18, 2009)

OOC: There is in fact a way deeper into the mountain.  Sorry if the battle map dosn't really show it well and my prose lacks specific description of it.  At the back of this chamber there is a narrow (5') passageway that leads deeper in.  From your current perspectives, it seems to go on for about 10 feet before widening out.  Not much else of interest can be seen by those with normal vision.  Those with lowlight or darkvision can see what may be some thick stalagmites and stalagtites that have grown together in the middle to form a rough column.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 22, 2009)

Grok takes the shield and looks over it to try to discern it's properties.  He sniffs it as if that might give him some indication of it's importance.  He then weighs it and compares it to the weight of his large wooden shield.  He also straps it on while making attacking motions to see if it is more easily weilded.

Once he is satisfied that it is at least as good as the one he currently carries, he straps his old shield onto his back and then listens to the others wrapping up their conversation.  Moving to the 5' opening, he turns back to the group.

*"Grok not quiet like sneaky lady, but can see in dark.  It very dark in there.  Grok can look in first?"*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2009)

"that sounds like a good idea Grock."  Then turning to Rose he says ,"Sneaky lad . . .er, Rose, you mind letting Grock through to take a peak? I fear the possibility of stealth is pretty much moot at this point."


----------



## Amaury (Jun 22, 2009)

Rosalia seems a bit peeved off and replies in a cold tone: "Well if you say so.. sure Grok can scout ahead.. but if he get the poisoned arrow, who will save him? Not me, I'm afraid.."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2009)

*Sarcasm Cyr*



Amaury said:


> Rosalia seems a bit peeved off and replies in a cold tone: "Well if you say so.. sure Grok can scout ahead.. but if he get the poisoned arrow, who will save him? Not me, I'm afraid.."




"*Not to worry, he's master of that staff of destiny after all and can blast dragons and raise the dead with it I'm sure. Although it would be best if you think there is a likely death trap to say so, he could send in that celestial to check it out. They're expendable*."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2009)

*"Stop the cheap chat, and let us move. If Grok can see in this darkness, then he'll lead the way, and I won't worry about poisoned arrows, he seems like a master healer to me, sure he can take care of some low quality kobold poison."* says the mercenary, eager to continue.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 25, 2009)

Ooc: Anyone care to venture down the passage?


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 25, 2009)

"Onward, then, my friends."  The young paladin leads the way down the dark corridor.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

*OOC:*


 the dwarf has indicataed he is injured and delber has brought it to the attention of the party, asking for the healer.






*blush* sorry ytterman. and thank you.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 26, 2009)

Wrong game, Scott.  ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2009)

*OOC:*


aarrrgh! too many games!! (thanks)


----------



## maddmic (Jun 27, 2009)

Grok peers into the darkness that obscures the path before them.  When Roderic speaks and begins down the path, the half-orc absentmindedly puts his hand out to stop the brave one.  

*"Grok not good with traps or sneaky, but Grok go first to see in dark.  Not want to let any baddies know we're here from light.  Just give Grok small time."*

Grok then steps forward and enters the path far enough for his eyes to not be affected by the light in the previous room.

OOC:
If things are all clear, he'll go back and report what he sees to the others and then let them lead on.  If things are not all clear, then he'll obviously have something else to say.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 27, 2009)

Grok only: This wide vaulted chamber opens almost 60 feet above you.  Stalactites and stalagmites dot the chamber, almost turning it into a series of smaller rooms.  There appears to be a small pool of water in the center of the room, shallow but broad.  The walls and rock formations here are particularly wet.  The chamber is large enough and cluttered enough with obstructions that you cannot immediately determine where any exits from it might be.
Everyone else: Grok heads into the darkness.  Mages, please refrain from casting magic missile.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 28, 2009)

Grok looks around for a bit and seeing no immediate danger he emerges from the unknown back to the room with the others.

*"Grok see many things, but no baddies.  He see pond, and rocks.  Plenty of places for beasties to hide, but not see any.  Not see any way out either.  Really tall too."*

Satisfied with his report, he crosses his arms and waits for the others to approach and enter.  He resumes his normal position with the others and readies his sling and a bullet should anything happen.

OOC:
out of the darkness, a half-orc appears....


----------



## Amaury (Jun 28, 2009)

"My dear Grok, would you have seen any sort of passageway leading somewhere else or is this a dead end??"

She turns to the rest of the group: "What is it we want to do here?? 
Personally, getting wet and dirty in these damp caverns doesn't do it for me..
We were supposed to find out about the Ogre.. We didn't learn much bar the fact that he was contaminated too.. 
How? We don't know, and I doubt these empty corridors will provide us with any clue.."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 28, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Everyone else: Grok heads into the darkness.  Mages, please refrain from casting magic missile.






maddmic said:


> OOC:
> out of the darkness, a half-orc appears....




[oocv] I cast a magic mielle on the darkn... , oh wait. You said *not to cast a magic misele* on the darkness. sorry, my bad.[/ooc]

John, son of a tanner Who grew up with the assault on the olfatory senses of the tanner's vats is no stranger to filth, but his time in the apprinticeship left him with a liking of the clean and structured life of the rich surroundings of the duke's trappings of wizardry finds him in aggreement of Roses suggestion.However His sense of rightness leaves him to only one course:

with a sigh he speaks," I would suggest a very thourgh search of this cavve as I can only guess that what haunted the ogre was not easily found to beginn with. Perhaps the pool may have a clue. I reccommend that we search as a team to discern what may or may not be found here. What say t\you team? There is probably still evil afoot."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 29, 2009)

"Only one way to know for certain..."  Roderic smiles.  "All I know is that there is evil beyond, and I am duty-bound to seek it.  Shall we proceed?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2009)

*"Be my guest, lad." *Tuk says to Roderic.* "And if lady Rose, doesn't want to get dirty, why don't you get your troll to lift you up? Or do you prefer to stay up here and wait for us?" *although mocking her, the mercenary's face was not smiling when he suggested the late option.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 29, 2009)

John feels a short, soft, tug on the staff.  When John looks, he sees only the waiting black of the deeper caverns.
Grok and Roderic suddenly feel as though someone or something else is near the group.  Detect evil reveals nothing that Roderic didn't notice before.  Jacobee feels a moment of nausea.
Scrag looks around suddenly, as if something caught the attention of his more feral senses.
Thrindar feels Toby fidgeting around in his pack.

Everyone make a fortitude save.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2009)

Tuk feels a strange chill in his back, but it goes as fast as it cames. 

_Tuk's fortitude save: 18_


----------



## Amaury (Jun 29, 2009)

Rosalia replies to Tuk: "For sure you would never have proposed to lift me up to avoid getting dirty.. That idea would certainly not reach your male intellect. 
As to my question I think that there is some basis to it, I'm not sure that.. hum? what's going on?.." asks Rosalia who feels something's going on and doesn't finish her sentence.


OOC
1d20+1=20


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 29, 2009)

John is about to give a sharp commen tojacobee, but when turns to do so, he sees the warlock was not near hem, no tto mention how piqued he was looking. He then relaxes himself, letting his muscles eaaaase and holds the staff in a vertical position and spinns around, then , if nothing he will hold it in a horizontal position, pointing away form him and turn in a complete circle (if it matters: clockwise both times)


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 29, 2009)

John isn't sure when or what he did to trigger it, but at some point while twirling the staff about, something happened.  With a sound that resembled a barely breathed whistle that is just audible, the head of the staff began to glow a pale blue light.  The closed flower design on the head seemed to open slightly at the same time.  This light seemed to illuminate similarly to a torch, but more steady.
OOC: Need your fort save, Scott.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2009)

*"If you want to be lifted, then request it, I'll comply; I just can't guess what's in your mind, Rose. And If... Whoa... that thing is glowing, how you did it?" *Tuk says, first to Rose, then to Jhon.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 30, 2009)

Grok is about to say something to the group when he head snaps in the direction of the room that he had just emerged from.  He grips his mace fiercly and is overcome by an uneasiness he cannot pinpoint.

OOC:
Fort = 1d20+4=6


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 30, 2009)

john is staring at the end of the dark wood staff as the light starts to shine.


1d20=3


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 30, 2009)

OOC: Still need a fort save from Jacobee.

Thrindar Fort save: 1d20+3=18

Scrag fort save: 1d20+5=22


----------



## Voadam (Jun 30, 2009)

Jakobee doubles over and does a dry wretch. He takes a few deep breaths and seems to get himself physically under control by sheer force of will before he straightens up. "*Its that wrongness. Its getting closer to us, or growing more intense. We need to follow the paladin's sense and pinpoint its source if we can. I think it will only grow stronger. I can search the upper reaches of the cavern when we get there.*"

ooc fort save 16


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 1, 2009)

[sblock=Scott and Madmic's eyes only.]
[sblock=I'm totally serial.  Not even manbearpig can look.  Not even... Al Gore!]

John feels an itch near his left elbow, in the fleshy part halfway between the point of the elbow and the crook.
Grok feels an itch on the back of his neck, on the right side.

[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2009)

John looks around at his left side to see if any one was there, then absentmindedly starts to scratch his elbow. he pauses to pull up his robe to look at his left elbow


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 1, 2009)

[sblock=Scott Only]
In the glow of the staff, John can make out a small pustule, about the size of a mosquito bite.  The center of the pustule is black.
[/sblock]

OOC: What's everyone else doing?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2009)

[sblock=ytterman only][sblock=I am serious, well maybe the mods and admin too] aw crap! this can't be good!. If john dies, then the staff will have to pass to Jakobee i guess.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 1, 2009)

Tuk shakes off the sensation and waits for Rose reply.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 1, 2009)

Jakobee interrupts the mage's self investigations "*Stop scratching your flea bites and bring the light Tanner. I'll need it to see in there to investigate the upper reaches. Unless you want to just hand me the staff . . .*"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 1, 2009)

John hurridly pulls his sleeve down and walks over to Jakobee.

"where do you need light, warlock? I will shine it where you need it so yoou can keep your hands free for climbing."


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 2, 2009)

*Roderic*

Fort Save 6


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 2, 2009)

[sblock=Helfdan only]
Roderic _knows_ that the grace of his God has been with him.  He realizes that he has been feeling personally assaulted on a very visceral level by this place, and that only his divine health has saved him from something nasty today.
[/sblock]

OOC: None of the characters who made their saving throws really feel different, it's just that they notice that this place feels intensely malevolent.  The malevolence seems almost _personal_ and _directed._  Maybe it's just nerves, maybe it's not.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2009)

Scrag feels...odd.  His left eyebrow raised up slowly, followed by his right eyebrow.  Then both brows furrowed together as his face became a part-scowl and part-bewilderment.  "Scrag not happy."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 3, 2009)

* itch itch scratch* Yes scrag, I think we all feel 'not happy'.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 3, 2009)

*"No. I feel quite fine, we killed that ogre in a blink, not getting much hurt in the proces." *the mercenary states, and turns back to Rose. *"So... Do you still want me to lift you?"*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2009)

Scrag scowled once more, but this time at the mercenary's suggestion.  He gently lifted Rosalia to his shoulder.  "Scrag protect.  Scrag coach service."


----------



## Amaury (Jul 3, 2009)

Intially surprised and slightly disgusted, Rosalia let a crystalline laughter fill the room before putting her hand her mouth herself very quickly. She then says: "Sorry.. this suprised me.. Scrag, thanks but no need.. 

As the troll drops her, she then replies to Tuk: "No need as you can see.. keep your hands where they are on that chain of yours.. and please clean it, the blood and bowels of the ogre don't look too good.."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2009)

Scrag looked down at his own gore-covered hands and axe and shrugged.  It looked fine to him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 3, 2009)

*"Scrag seems happy with the stains of victory. I am too, no reason to erase the marks of a well earned victory. Besides, Jacobee has already brunt these, so I think they are not contagious." t*he mercenary replies.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 3, 2009)

Rosalia simply shrugs at Tuk and ignores him as she stroke her hair back. She then addresses the group: "Sooo, what are we doing? Is everyone alright and ready to go further?"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 4, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> John hurridly pulls his sleeve down and walks over to Jakobee.
> 
> "where do you need light, warlock? I will shine it where you need it so yoou can keep your hands free for climbing."




"*We'll see if that is good enough when we get there. Let's go. Lead on cleric and show us what you found before our guts turn to black goo*."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 6, 2009)

OOC: Is it the holidays, or is there some indecision paralyzation going on?  Should I move us into the next area?  If I need to do something and I just don't seem to be getting it, please let me know.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2009)

"*Come on Tanner*." Jakobee leads the way into the next cavern.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 6, 2009)

ooc: was waiting on Grok but not anymore.. 

Rosalia not seeing much reaction from anyone, decides to do it her way. "Right!" she says before moving into the room her shortbow in hand. She keeps the lit coin with her to light what can be light. She is more worried about the ceiling than the floor though she is cautious in her progression.
_these males get on my nerves! no decision! no leadership! they must have had them cut off before going on this mission!_ thinks an angry city girl.


OOC: spot
1d20=4


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2009)

John is about to follow the warlock, Jakobee, but is cut off by the pretentious Rosalia, her formfitting chainmail distracting him shortly before following her to get to where Jakobee is impatiently tapping his foot for Johne to get caught up.

"right. Now where do you need this shone?"

A thought is seen to cross his mind, but it appears best that it is not spoken.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 7, 2009)

Ooc: everyone roll a spot, except Rosalia.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 7, 2009)

Grok steps back into the darkness and resumes his normal position in the marching order.  He scratches his neck as if bothered by some insect bite or something.  He looks around and waits for the others to assemble and begin checking out their options.

OOC:
Spot: 1d20+3=5

Sorry for my absence.  July 4th and time with my family precluded me from posting.  I now have pink eye and have decided it's time for bed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 7, 2009)

Scrag followed absentmindedly.  In fact it was so absent-minded that for a moment he had gone and forgot to keep breathing for a couple of second.

OOC:
Spot: -1
Link: Roll Lookup


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 7, 2009)

1d20=18 

With the light shining at the end of the staff and he a jakobee looking intentionally about, who know what they may find....


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2009)

Busy acomodating his chains, Tuk doesn't see anything (9)


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "right. Now where do you need this shone?"
> 
> A thought is seen to cross his mind, but it appears best that it is not spoken.




Jakobee is about to answer when Rosalia sashays past him and he is momentarily distracted, his head snapping around to track her advancing form.

"*Yes, illuminate the way ahead."* Jakobee follows Rosalia.

ooc spot 4


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 8, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Jakobee is about to answer when Amaury sashays past him and he is momentarily distracted, his head snapping around to track her advancing form.
> 
> "*Yes, illuminate the way ahead."* Jakobee follows Amaury.
> 
> ooc spot 4












*OOC:*


 huh? or do you meen Rosalia?







John watches the young woman for another half second thne says, "Huh? oh. right." then proceeds to light the way ahead.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 8, 2009)

Roderic moves up beside Rosalia, sword and shield at the ready.  

Spot 17


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 12, 2009)

John, Roderic, and Rosalia each notice as they move into the next area three small, discolored patches on the ceiling.  In the dim light, they are difficult to identify though.  Everyone else sees a room full of lots of stalactites, stalagmites, and columns, as well as a pool towards the center.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 12, 2009)

"SO Jakakobee, do you see those discolored patches there? You said you can climb...can you climb to those patches there and find out what they are?" John absent mindedly scratches his left arm.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 12, 2009)

Rosalia looks at the ceiling and the pond and says almost to herself: "I don't like this ceiling and I don't like this pond..."

She bends gracefully and picks a stone on the floor. She then says: "Get ready boys!" before throwing the stone in the water. She readies her shortbow, imaging that something would surface suddenly from the water!

If nothing happens she resumes her walk looking for an exit and being mindful of avoiding having any stalagtites above her head..


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 13, 2009)

"Spots?" Scrag looks around curiously as everyone acts around him.

It is evident he sees nothing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2009)

*"Ready for what? Are you going to throw stones to us too?" *The mercenary mocks. He lift's his chains though.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 13, 2009)

Grok scratches his neck and looks around at the others.  He readies his mace for anything that might happen with the spots on the ceiling that he hasn't seen or from the pool.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2009)

"Yeah, I saw that pool of water too, and I didn't like iether. Now I wonder what...wait, your not going to...Jakobe, look alive. the boat is going to be rocked her in a second."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Thrindar*

Thrindar and Toby move in behind the others staying alert to their surroundings.

OOC: Thrindar spot, Toby spot (1d20+4=19, 1d20+3=8)


----------



## Voadam (Jul 13, 2009)

"*Spots? No, but I will go check it out. Keep that light raised here Tanner*." 

Jackobee moves over to the cavern wall near but not directly beneath where John points and rolls up his sleeves. He puts his hands on the wall and begins to scale up the walls. It is not clear in the illumination but shadows play across Jakobee's back, smoky shadows in the shape of vestigal dark wings. Jakobee's ascent is nearly miraculous. It does not look like the hand and footholds he uses could hold a man's weight but he ascends almost effortlessly.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 13, 2009)

Rosalia's response to Tuk is a simple but irritated: "Shussh!"

She walks away from the pond before noticing Jakobee. _How on earth is he doing that???_ thinks a bemused Rosalia.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 14, 2009)

Roderic stands warily, sword and shield at the ready to meet any threat.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 15, 2009)

Grok feels a tiny popping sensation when he scratches.  Something wet is on his fingers.
Rosalia's stone makes an echo-y 'ploik' sound when it hits the pool.  Seeing no horrors clamber out of the water, she glances back up after a few seconds to watch Jacobbe ascend.  
Thrindar sees the dark patches in the ceiling and in moments, his encyclopedic mind comes up with a bright, red danger flag a moment after Jacobee makes it about 15 feet up a slick, wet column.  
A frustrated, involuntary, animal snarl works its way across Scrag's lips when everything starts happening at once without him comprehending why.  
John watched and held the staff light aloft, but... did one of those patches move?
Roderic stands, focused on the things on the ceiling.  Definately not good.  Definately... evil.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2009)

"What? What?! What are you all looking at?" asks the mercenary, frustrated by his inability to spot the enemy


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 15, 2009)

"Spots?" Scrag groans in confusion and strains to see what he is missing, his head canted.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 15, 2009)

Jakobee! that spot just moved, watch out!!


----------



## Voadam (Jul 15, 2009)

Jakobee looks around again from his new vantage but there are numerous obscuring shadows and stalactites "*Where? I'm not seeing it*." 

ooc spot check again 6


----------



## Amaury (Jul 15, 2009)

Satisfied the pond is not an immediate threat, Rosalia focuses her attention on the ceiling. Hearing John's comments, she sees the spot and wastes no time: she raises her shortbow, aims and pulls on it before releasing the arrow that flies to hit the ceiling. _get that! whatever you are!_
Her feminine looks have suddenly hardened up, and her face is resolute.

OOC:
i don't think this thing suffer from sneak attacK.. I aslo assumed we could all see them.
1d20+3=21 
1d6=1


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 16, 2009)

Each of the spots on the ceiling suddenly sprout a pair of green glowing eyes, and blackened wings unfurl from withered bodies.
OOC: Everyone roll initiative.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 16, 2009)

Scrag growled and tightened his grip on his longbow, took aim, and fired.

OOC:
Init: 8, Roll Lookup 
Attack: 18, Roll Lookup 
Damage: 3, Roll Lookup


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2009)

John the son of a tanner speaks words of great arcane power:
"protectum Magisitium min arsium!" and a faint blue field glows around him momentarily

Inititive:1d20+2=15 

Casting mage armour


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Thrindar*

Initiative (1d20=20)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 16, 2009)

*"Bring it here! Come on!"* Taunts Tuk, spining the chain over his head. If the creature somehow comes withing 10 feets, he'll strike it down.

Int: 22


----------



## Amaury (Jul 16, 2009)

OOC
init (1d20+7=10)


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 18, 2009)

Initiative 14


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 20, 2009)

Voadam and Maddmic, need some initiative rolls, please.

Tuk       22
Thrindar 20
John      15
Roderic   14
Rosalia   10
Scrag     8
Grok       -
Jackobee -


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2009)

*Jakobee*

"*Oh hellfire!"*

Jakobee reaches out with one hand and a burst of infernal magic blasts from his hand at the nearest one exploding in a warning shot into the stone next to it and hopefully scaring it off.

ooc Init 15 attack 6


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2009)

Voadam said:


> "*Oh hellfire!"*
> 
> Jakobee reaches out with one hand and a burst of infernal magic blasts from his hand at the nearest one exploding in a warning shot into the stone next to it and hopefully scaring it off.
> 
> ooc Init 15 attack 6












*OOC:*


 you roll a 6 and try to proclaim it a warning shot,eh? *sigh*


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 21, 2009)

OOC: Since this is my last day of freedom before another crappy 4-day, 60-hour workweek, I'll be moving on without Grok's initiative this afternoon if it's not posted by then.  I don't get many posting opportunities during the work week...


----------



## maddmic (Jul 22, 2009)

Grok is relatively surprised at the recent turn of events.  He had expected for something to be hiding, but certainly not something on the ceiling, nor anything with wings.  He pulls out his sling and places a stone in it and begins to twirl it around before loosing it towards the creatures.

OOC:
Init:  1d20+1=11 

Sorry for the late posting.  I got busy last week and then when I logged on to check on things, the site was down.  I've tried the last three days and nothing worked.  I see now though that it came up sometime yesterday.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 22, 2009)

Ooc: No Problem, I had a similar experience.  Just trying to keep the pace up.

Tuk 22
Creatures 22
Thrindar 20
John 15
Jackobee 15
Roderic 14
Grok 11
Rosalia 10
Scrag 8

Tuk whirls his chain, waiting for the things to get closer, and is soon granted that opportunity.  The whithered little bodies spread thier black wings and swoop down upon the party!

OOC: I'll forgo a map this time due to time constraints and the fact that they are swirling overhead and can be considered adjacent to any of you, really.
I need an attack roll or action from Tuk.  I need an action from Thrindar as well.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2009)

Tuk swings his chains to the nearest flying thingy *"Die scum!" *
16 to hit, 9 dmg


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Thrindar*

The dwarf makes arcane gestures while speaking the proper words of power. He ends with his hands held aloft with his fingers held out in a fan. Searing flame shoots from his fingertips towards the hovering creatures.

OOC: Casting _Burning Hands_ - 1d4 fire damage, reflex save (DC: 15) for half, range 15 feet. Trying to catch as many as possible without endangering any party members. Damage: Burning Hands damage (1d4=2)


----------



## Amaury (Jul 23, 2009)

OOC: i'm off for two weeks vacation from tomorrow so feel free to play pretty rosalia.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 24, 2009)

Tuk's chain whips out like steel lightning to catch one of the creatures in mid-swoop.  The thing has no chance, falling dead to the ground missing a wing.
Seeking easy prey, the creatures attack.  One slams into Jakobee's shoulder.  Rows of tiny pinchers on the creatures underside grip jakobee's skin painfully while a tiny, black tentacled proboscis jabs into his flesh and the thing seems to start inflating. (1hp damage)
The other thing swoops onto Scrag and attaches itself in a similar manner.  Slimey, black barbed tentacles worm their way quickly along the folds of skin near Scrag's neck and plunge into him, rapidly seeking out his trollish vitea. (1hp damage)

Flying Critter 1 & 2 touch attacks: 1d20+7=17, 1d20+7=23
Con Damage: 1d4=4, 1d4=3 (next round)

John utters words of magic and is protected.
In the awkward position he's in, Jakobee's blast completely misses the enemy.

OOC: I need actions for Roderic, Grok, and Scrag. Thrindar may wish to reconsider his action since both surviving enemies attached to party members prior to his spell.

Tuk 22
Creatures 22 (dead,-0,-0)
Thrindar 20
John 15
Jackobee 15 -1hp
Roderic 14
Grok 11
Rosalia 10
Scrag 8 -1hp


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 24, 2009)

Scrag shouts aloud in pain and surprise.  The troll drops his weapon by his feet and grabs the creature attached to his neck with both hands as he tries to tear it off of him, then rip its wings off its body.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 24, 2009)

Jacobee's face goes pale as the thing jabs its proboscis into him. "*Gah!*" fire erupts from his hand and he blasts a burst of hellfire into the critter. At least while it is latched onto Jakobee it is not free to dodge away.

ooc Attack 14, damage 4


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 24, 2009)

If Scrag can't wipe the creature off of him, Tuk will come close and help him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 26, 2009)

*OOC:*


 is this a new round now? if so, then: 







john is watching the creature attack the sulpher smelling, fire spouting warlock

John speas words of arcane power, summoning a Hawk with celestial glowing eyes and commands it to attack the creature that attacked the fiendish warlock.

(full round casting time)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Thrindar*

The dwarf makes arcane gestures while speaking the proper words of power. As he completes the spell a glowing missile of magical energy darts forth from his fingertip and strikes the creature on Scrag's neck unerringly.

OOC: Casting Magic Missile - 1d4+1 force damage, range 110 feet. Damage: Magic Missile damage (1d4+1=5)


----------



## maddmic (Jul 29, 2009)

OOC: on 11 initiative

IC:
Seeing the winged beast attack the slight of stature Jacobee Grok looses his sling and lets the stone fly towards his target.  

OOC:
Attacking the Stirge on Jacobee.
1d20+1=20, 1d4+3=6


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 3, 2009)

Update:  ENWorld seems to be back in working condition.  Seems transfering was going to be more of a pain anyways, so I'll leave the game here.  I did update my last post to reflect the blood drain details Voadam kindly pointed out to me.  We need Helfdan's move next, I'll go poke him over on the Asylum.  Amaury is still sipping corona's somewhere, so I'll move Rosalia when the time comes.  Grok and Tailspinner both reported in with moves.


>>>Ok, folks.  This is the first time I've been able to successfully _see_ anything on ENworld in over a week. If this post goes through, I will be amazed. I have decided to move Saga of the Dragon Cult to Crazy Monkey's Asylum, http://z10.invisionfree.com/Monkeying_Around/index.php?showforum=34 Go ahead and post in the OOC thread there if you intend to continue playing. I am sorry if the move creates problems for some players, but I cannot keep running the game the way it should be run if it remains on ENWorld.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 6, 2009)

Thrindar's missile smacks into the black winged thing on scrag's neck.  Though it has caused some serious damage, the beasty's only reaction is to turn its malevolent gaze towards the dwarf.  The head movement stretches the embedded tentacles sickeningly.

Roderic is up!

Tuk 22
Creatures 22 (dead,-5 attached to Scrag,-0 attached to Jakobee)
Thrindar 20
John 15
Jackobee 15 -1hp
Roderic 14
Grok 11
Rosalia 10
Scrag 8 -1hp


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Roderic Asturien*

The paladin approaches Jakobee and slices fiercely at the creature draining his ally's blood.

[sblock=OOC]
17 to hit, 11 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 9, 2009)

Demonstrating the precision of a master swordsman, Roderic slices the creature off of Jakobee without so much as touching him with the blade.  The creature falls dead, minus its pincers and embedded tentacles.
OOC: Maddmic, I'm going to assume that since the one on Jakobee bit it, you are aiming at the one on Scrag now.
Grok lets fly a stone from his sling.  A moment later, Scrag feels a sudden, wet, squishy sensation on his neck.  The dead creature dangles lifelessly from it's embedded tentacles in Scrag's neck a moment later.
Rosalia looks ready for action and scans the area for any more attackers.  Finding none, she visibly relaxes, and unconsciously strikes a provocative pose.
OOC: Combat is ended, what's everybody doing?


----------



## Amaury (Aug 9, 2009)

ooc: roo why am i always missing the blood & guts part of the game?? 

Rosalia checks the ceiling for further evidence of enemies but seems happy with finding nothing. She then goes and checks the creatures more closely, wondering what they might be..


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 9, 2009)

ohn looks at the blood sucking things with disgust. He Walks over to where Jakobee is still clinging to the cieling and says, "That is what I wanted you to look out for."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 9, 2009)

*"Yes, me too. Next time don't fail so miserably half-fiend"* Tuk states with disgust as he cleans his chains from the stinger's goo.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 10, 2009)

John notices parts of the embedded tentacles in Jakobee are starting to fall... no, starting to _drip_ off and spatter on the cave floor below.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 10, 2009)

"eww!" John's face is wrinkled in disgust" those tenticals are dripping out of you jakobee! Not just falling out!"


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 10, 2009)

OOC: Rosalia make a general knowledge check, or wilderness lore check, or some other appropriate check for examination of the creatures, please.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 10, 2009)

Bending over, Rosalia inspects the corpses of the creatures and wonders aloud: "What are those things?? Coming straight from hell?"


OOC
knowledge (1d20+2=9)


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2009)

"*Shut up, shut up, shut up. Don't distract me right now. Gah!" *Jakobee's hand bursts into hellish flames as he focuses on completely incinerating the leftovers from the clinging creature's embedded body parts one by one. He looks completely skeeved out.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 10, 2009)

"Ugh.  Help..."  Scrag picks off the pieces of creature from his skin.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 11, 2009)

Scrag's efforts are more frustrated from moment to moment, as the parts liquifiy.  At first its like trying to pull an earthworm out of a hole when it dosn't want to, and it becomes more like pulling an overcooked noodle- the bits just fall apart.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 11, 2009)

Tuk frowns in distaste *"That can't be good, those things are also corrupted by the black goo thingy"*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 11, 2009)

Amaury said:


> Bending over, Rosalia inspects the corpses of the creatures and wonders aloud: "What are those things?? Coming straight from hell?"
> 
> 
> OOC
> knowledge (1d20+2=9)






Voadam said:


> "*Shut up, shut up, shut up. Don't distract me right now. Gah!" *Jakobee's hand bursts into hellish flames as he focuses on completely incinerating the leftovers from the clinging creature's embedded body parts one by one. He looks completely skeeved out.




pointing to Jakobee John says to Rosalia,"by the reaction of mr hellboy over there, I would say  thaat the answer to yoour question might be the abyss. these have a feel of caos to them, and hell is all logical lies."


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 12, 2009)

"I agree, they must be some sort of demons."  Roderic looks around the group.  "Anyone sorely hurt?"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2009)

Sweat pouring down his face Jakobee focuses on precisely using his hellblasts. He lets out an anguished cry through clenched teeth as the burning cauterizes the wounds.

Once finished he will scramble down the wall and come over to aid Scrag if he can. Panting heavily and his eyes a little wide he says "*Bring that light over here Tanner,*" his hands burst into flame as he tells the troll "*Hold still*."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2009)

" oh, this can't be a good Idea." says John as he brings the light over to jakobee and Scrag. It is abvious he is nervous about the possible temper of the troll when the fire gets close to him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2009)

*"I won't try that on a troll if I were you"* Tuk says raising his eyebrows.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 13, 2009)

Scrag gazes at the fire in curiosity, "Bright..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2009)

John looks on in horror as scrags sees the fire. various unplesent scenarious race through his mind while this is going on....


----------



## Amaury (Aug 13, 2009)

Rosalia was busy checking the creatures body when she hears him shout and everyone's comments. She's shocked at the idea of Jakobee.

"hey, are you mad?? what is it? you want to burn Scrag down? Or get us killed by him?.. What? You believe you can cure with fire??"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2009)

*"He can."* Tuk say to Rosalia, then turns to Jakobee* "But Scrag's a troll, he can regenerate his wounds faster than your wierd fire"*


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 16, 2009)

"Cured isn't the idea." Jakobee says with gritted teeth, his shoulder still steaming.  "_Clean_ is.  Scrag can decide for himself whether he wants it scoured or not.  The offer is there.  Meanwhile, I'm going to check out the rest of this cavern."  With that, he heads off toward the pool in the center.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 17, 2009)

*Roderic Asturien*

Roderic follow Jakobee cautiously, intent on protecting the unarmored man from further threats.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2009)

Scrag didn't know why the others put the light towards him, nor why they took it away.  It was pretty, though, he thought as he absently scratched his wound and followed the duo towards the water.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 17, 2009)

Warping his chain around his forearm Tuk follows the troll.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosalia looks in disbelief as the others move on, leaving Scrag on his own after promising him cleansening fire. She ponders that for a moment, both hands on her hips, then walks to the troll. "Err, ahum.. my.. hum.. my dear Scrag.. hum.. you have been wounded.. by these creatures that seem to have been infected.. like they are diseased..  you know disease.. like the Ogre we kil.. met earlier on.. 
Well, so you see, if we don't do anything.. you will end up being like the Ogre.. diseased.. and we don't want that really, do we?? 
sooo, Jakobee believes the only way to cure the disease is fire.. yes fire.. yes it hurts.. but.. you're a big boy aren't?? 
Would you... would you be happy for us to err burn you.. eh? I mean it's for your own good.. we're friends.. what do you say??"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2009)

"Irbern?"  Scrag asked Rosalia and gave what might have been a troll smile behind his dull eyes as he gazed upon her trustingly.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 17, 2009)

"err not completely!! no no.. just on that wound you see? here.. might hurt a bit.. but, I'm just not sure that Jakobee's magic is the moste subtle way to go about this.. you stay here ok? I find something to burn the wound.." she replies.

She turns to the others and says: "what about a torch? We just press it against his wound.. what'd you say?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 17, 2009)

*If you want to, I have a torch, let Jakobee light it up and it's all yours." *The mercenary says, searching through his backpack for the torch.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 18, 2009)

Overhearing the conversation in the echoey cavern, Jakobee pauses while Tuk searches for the torch.  A moment after Tuk pulls it out, it bursts into flame from a ray of hellfire in the darker portions of the cave.  "Half of the torch head is gone, but it should do the job I would think." Jakobee says in Roderic's general direction.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 18, 2009)

Grok looks at the two who had the stirges attached.  He examines them as best he can as they let him.  He then shakes his head.  *"Grok not be able to fix wounds now.  You hurts are tired hurts.  Make you weak.  Only thing that fix is rest."*

The half orc looks at the group and scratches his neck.  *"Grok know we just rest, but Scrag and Jackobee need rest.  They hurt bad."*

Grok waits for the other's answers, and looks around keeping an eye out for anything that might be around, and scratching his neck every few minutes or so.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

John relaxes as Jakobee moves his flaming hands away from the poor nieve troll. he starts moving toward the pool of water, absenly scratching his elbow all the way.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 18, 2009)

"Hum.. thanks.." says Rosalia as she is handed half a burning torch. _couldn't they get me a longer one??_ she thinks unhappy.

She gets close to Scrag and says: "Right, err, like I'm not a nurse, so bear with me.. "
She brings the torch close to the flesh wound checking Scrag's reaction. If all is well she says: "Right.. are we ready?.. It's gonna hurt so I need to tie your arm.."
She finds a stalagmite somewhere and ties Scrag's arm to it, before saying: "Well, let's tie both, shall we?" and she goes about tieing both hands.
Finally, she says: "Ok, here we go.. so promise me to be a good boy.. it's gonna hurt but it's for your own good.."

She looks at him in the eyes - something she'd never have done before - and blinked with one then two eyes, then both rapidly catching his attention whilst suddenly she pressed the burning torch on his wound!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 18, 2009)

John's mind is in turmoil as he watches rosalia do exactly what he warned agist with jakobe, but by the time he realizes what she is doing it is too late. he does what he can do: he cringes from the expected scream of pain and the probable stnch.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 19, 2009)

Scrag screams loudly in pain, throws Rosalia to the side with a swing of his arm, and heads down the nearest corridor while clutching his now-burning wound with one fist while flailing with the other.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 19, 2009)

John watches while shakeing his head, "there goes the element of suprise"


----------



## Amaury (Aug 19, 2009)

ooc: rosalia tied scrag up to a stalagmite. so don't know: do we assume scrag's reaction is after he gets released, or he just borke free or what?


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 19, 2009)

OOC: Deuce, also please clarify: Technically the nearest corridor is the one going back outside via the ogre's area, the next nearest is the SE corridor which takes you further into the cave complex.  Which way does he go?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 21, 2009)

OOC: I apologize.  Scrag will break free, if able.  If he can he will run deeper into the caverns.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 21, 2009)

OOC: The nearest corridor runs southeast and curves northeast after about 30'. How far is Scrag going to run?


----------



## Amaury (Aug 21, 2009)

OOC: ok, i'll play it like that..


Rosalia sees Scrag shaking under the pain and sees the eyes of the troll express sheer torment and disbelief. Not standing this scene anymore, she releases his bonds and is immediately brushed aside by an arm's swing of the powerful troll!!
She lands heavily and more importantly disgracefully on the rocky ground and lets a "Ouch!" out.
Before she can say anything, Scrag is running madly in the cavern. _That teaches me a lesson to be nice!! _
Realizing the troll doesn't intend to stop, Rosalia shouts: "Scrag! Scrag, come back! err.. You come back!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 21, 2009)

Tuk takes a step aside to avoid being hit by the fleeing troll. *"Great now we have a sick and burned troll running wild, running free, into the cave thanks to thy"* he says, apparently not conscious of the rhyme.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2009)

DM
[sblock]
OOC: Scrag will run for two rounds or when he enters into a new room, whichever comes first.  Then he'll come to his senses and feel around the wound.  Did the wound get cleansed?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2009)

The damage done, John can only walk over to Rosalia and lend her a hand up. he whispers to her, "RThat is what I was trying to warn Jakobee of. Sorry to see you get hurt."


----------



## Amaury (Aug 22, 2009)

Rosalia accepts John's hand and replies: "I'm fine.. I thought my method would be less painful on Scrag.. but I got it wrong.. now I've got to get him back with us.."

That said, she starts trotting towards the direction where Scrag went and goes after him, having taken the torch she used, this time as a source of light.

She looks for him in the dark corridors, whispering his name.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 23, 2009)

OOC: I'm a married man!


Oh, and Deuce needs to make a spot check. ;-)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 23, 2009)

OOC: Congrats.  Spot =14.  Roll Lookup


----------



## maddmic (Aug 23, 2009)

Grok follows after Rosalia.  What what she thinking.  As he catches up to her, he simply states, *"Scrag the dumb one, but you not smart burning Scrag."*


----------



## Amaury (Aug 23, 2009)

Rosalia turns on her heels as she heras the half-orc comment, and pointing a finger at him she replies: "And what have YOU done Mr Grok-know-it-all, huh? Have you at least prayed your god for Srag??"

Not giving the half-orc a chance to reply, Rosalia resumes her search for Scrag.. "Scraa-aag where are you? Scraa-aaag, come here..." she says.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2009)

John is about to follow Rose, but stays as grock is already in motion.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2009)

Tuk puts one of his "heavy hands" on Grok's shoulder.* "Women. When they make things right, they scream it out loud. When they make things wrong, they scream at others blaming them for their mistakes" * he says, with half a smile.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 25, 2009)

As Rosalia and Grok creep along the corridor Scrag disappeared into, they hear an echo-y "thud!" sound and a yelp of pain from what can only be Scrag.
In his running panic, Scrag misses the sudden change in terrain and takes a giant 10 foot step... straight down, and crashes to the floor below.
1d6=3
Ooc: Other characters may make a listen check to hear this if desired.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2009)

Tuk continues his steady march behind the others.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 25, 2009)

Roderic walks close behind Rosalia and Grok, ready to assist as needed.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 25, 2009)

Grok places his hand on Rosalia and motions for her to stop.  He then moves forward and pays particular attention to the ground as he continues in the darkness.  Gripping his heavy mace and his newly acquired shield, the half-orc looks for his dimwitted companion, hoping to not be taken by surprise.


----------



## Amaury (Aug 25, 2009)

Rosalia has a slight shocked expression on her face when Grok touches her shoulder but she refrains from commenting. She lets the half-orc move forward and raises her torch high when she hears that others are following her. 



OOC
listen (1d20=9)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 26, 2009)

As Scrag fell the other could hear him cry as he descended, "Oh Sssssshhhhhhhhhcraaag!"  This was followed by a thud and a childish whimper. "Light bad.  Floor bad."


----------



## Amaury (Sep 1, 2009)

bump!


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2009)

*Everybody's favorite, Jakobee Cyr*

Jackobee will join the others. "*I'll climb down to help him out. Just bring the light so we can see what we are doing. Anybody got a rope?*"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 2, 2009)

*"Yep, here you go fiendboy"* says Tuk grining as he takes his rope out of his backpack


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2009)

"Where is that coin I enchanted earlier?" John asks Rosalia, " you mind if Jakobee uses it?"


----------



## Amaury (Sep 2, 2009)

"Coin? What coin? Ah! Yes, where did I put it? Ooh, in my pocket.. that torch was a bit more useful I guess.. Here it is.." she replies as she hands the magical coin to John.

She then turns her attention to Scrag and calls for him: "Scraaag? Are you alright??"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2009)

"thank you, miss" he then hands the coin to Jacobee. 

"will this work? I lost track of time so I am not sure how long it will last."









*OOC:*


the glow of the staff and the coin are about the sme I think


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 4, 2009)

"Scrag good," the troll answers in the affirmative as he gets his wits together and angrily takes out his frustration on dirt as he brushes the dust off.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 4, 2009)

Ooc:  it should be noted that Scrag and anyone else with enhanced vision can see that this is no pit, but a simple drop in floor height.  All roll a spot or listen, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2009)

*OOC:*


 spot or listen: (both the same, choosing listen)






1d20=3

nope, john don't hear nuthin!


----------



## Amaury (Sep 4, 2009)

"Good, good.. So what do you see around you??" asks a reassured Rosalia.


OOC
listen (1d20=9) 
that's 10.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2009)

Scrag looks around, seeing little of interest...

[sblock]
Spot-10
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 8, 2009)

*Roderic*

Listen 10


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2009)

Tuk sniffes the air and frowns, before thinking of something that has nothing to do with anything. 
Spot: 5


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2009)

Jakobee moves forward seeing how far of a floor drop it is and not noticing the monster which is definitly not there about to jump on him.Spot 6


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 8, 2009)

There is a chittering noise and the sound of many scrabbling hard feet coming towards the group!  Three beetle like creatures about the size of a house cat come aggressively at Scrag and Jakobee.  Small protuberances glow with a soft orange light on the sides of their bodies.

Roll init!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 8, 2009)

John  had his attention elsewhere as the beetles advances in the lower rocky crag.

john's inititive:
1d20+2=9


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2009)

"Glowing beetles. Of course. Get ready Scrag!" Jakobee's hand erupts into flames and he blasts away at the closest beetle, the hell-fire delivering a glancing blow to its exoskeleton.

Init 16 Attack 18, spell penetration 17, damage 2.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 8, 2009)

_Beurk!_ thinks Rosalia as she sees the massive and glowing insects.

But she quickly picks her shorbow and aims at the creatures as they close in.

OOC
Init 1d20+7=18


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thrindar moves forward toward the beetles and if possible tries to get off a spell aimed at the closest of the beetles.

OOC: Moving forward to attack. Attempting to cast Acid Splash on the closest if he can get into range in a move action (20 ft.). Range for the spell is 25 ft. If he can't get there in a single move action then double move.
Initiative (1d20=15), Ranged Touch Attack (1d20=9), Acid Splash Damage (1d3=3)

I think he's aiming for Ringo...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2009)

*"Pest control. I swere to myself I should never get down to this." *As the warrior talks to himself the beetle almost crawl over him.

Init: 6


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 9, 2009)

Scrag shouts in surprise, does a little useless side hop, then attempts to awkwardly smash a beetle with his axe.

[sblock]
Init: 5, Roll Lookup
Attack: 8, Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 9, 2009)

The creatures close menacingly with Scrag and Jakobee, their mandables clacking and making harsh echos.  To those in the thick of it, they notice the floor is uneven and very slick due to a multitude of puddles.  Carefull movement (half speed) would seem to be a wise precaution.

OOC: The beetles are down below the drop off, where Scrag and Jakobee are.  Anyone on the edge of the drop off can see and shoot at them.  Scrag and Jakobee are close enough for melee.  Thrindar can be at the ledge from his straggling position down in the tunnel on the next round with a double move.

Rosalia is up!

Init:

Rosalia        18
Jakobee        16    blasting
Thrindar    15    running
John        9
Beetles        8
Tuk        6
Scrag        5


----------



## Amaury (Sep 9, 2009)

*R1*

Rosalia doesn't ask for permission: load, aim, fire! The first arrow hits a beetle at the back of the swarm! 


OOC
1d20+3=16 
1d6=5 
5hp


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 10, 2009)

*Roderic*

The Paladin sheathes his sword and begins digging in his pack for a rope.   "We have to get them out of there!"

Init 20


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 12, 2009)

Roderic quickly drops a length of rope down to his companions and loops the other end around a sturdy stalagmite nearby.
Rosalia fires an arrow.  The head of the arrow splits two of the chitinous legs in the first segment and buries itself deep in the body between the thick back-plates and the belly.  The impact sends the beetle skittering backwards several inches, but the creature keeps on coming with its remaining four legs.
Jakobee lets loose a scorching blast of energy which deflects somewhat off the back of the forward beetle's hard wing case, leaving a smoking, stinking wound.
Thrindar comes huffing up to the ledge from down in the tunnel behind them.

John's up!

Init:

Roderic 20 roping
Rosalia        18 shooting
Jakobee        16    blasting
Thrindar    15    running
John        9
Beetles        8
Tuk        6
Scrag 5 smashing

[sblock=GM only]
back beetle:  1 = -5Rose
middle beetle:  6
front beetle:  4 = -2Jak
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2009)

John asses's the situation to deturmine who is at the greatest risk, and chooses to defend jakobee. he moves his hands quickly and speaks a few sylabols and a small glob af acid shoots forth from his hand to hit the beetle attacking the hell bound warlock.
(attack the same ont that Jakobee smote)
1d20+2=17, 1d3=2


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 12, 2009)

Greenish light flares briefly from John's hands and a small glob of it flies to strike the forward beetles carapace.  A sizzling sound is heard and the acid dissipates, leaving oozing pits and pocks on the thing's back.
The now angry vermin come forth in a fury to bite at Jakobee and Scrag.  Fortunately, the two are able to keep the insects from getting a good hold on them with their pincers.

Tuk is up!

Init:

Roderic 20 roping
Rosalia        18 shooting
Jakobee        16    blasting
Thrindar    15    running
John        9 spelling
Beetles        8 pinching
Tuk        6
Scrag 5 smashing

[sblock=GM only]
back beetle:  1 = -5Rose
middle beetle:  6
front beetle: 2 = -2Jak -2Jon
[/sblock]


----------



## maddmic (Sep 15, 2009)

Grok had been one of the first to arrive at where Scrag fell, but he had been overcome by the insane itching on the back of his neck.  In fact, he was so overcome with it that he had lost all perception of what was going on below him.  The sounds of battle called him back to consciousness and made him realize what was going on.

Reaching for his weapons, he began to discern how to best help those below.

OOC:
Init:  1d20+1=4 

Grok will attempt to use his longspear if a 10' reach is good enough to attack them from above.  Otherwise, he'll use his sling to attack.  He'll target one not in melee as he doesn't have precise shot.  If there's not one not in melee, then he'll attack whichever appears to be hurt the most.

Sling attack:
1d20+1=13, 1d4+3=5   attack = 9 if in melee

Longspear attack:  
1d20+3=6, 1d8+4=6


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2009)

*"I hate vermins!"* Proclaims Tuk before lashing his chain a the bugs.

_Attack: 12 for 11 dmg_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2009)

*"I hate vermins!"* Proclaims Tuk before lashing his chain a the bugs.

_Attack: 12 for 11 dmg_


----------



## Voadam (Sep 15, 2009)

"*Use the rope Scrag*!" Jakobee says as he scuttles up the side of the wall back towards the mass of meleers.


ooc climb speed 20, withdraw action to avoid AoO.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 19, 2009)

OOC: 10' reach isn't enough to reach down the drop and out to the beetles, alternative actions for Tuk?

Tuk is up!

Init:

Roderic 20 roping
Rosalia        18 shooting
Jakobee        16    blasting
Thrindar    15    running
John        9 spelling
Beetles        8 pinching
Tuk        6
Scrag 5 smashing
Grok 4 slinging

[sblock=GM only]
back beetle:  1 = -5Rose
middle beetle:  6
front beetle: 2 = -2Jak -2Jon
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2009)

Grunting the mercenary ropes down.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 20, 2009)

Tuk uses the thick calluses on his heavy hands to take the heat on the rope from his rapid decent and lands ready to destroy.  Scrag clumsily swings his axe, only to have it glance off the beetles back.  Slinging from an awkward angle, Grok has difficulty timing his sling release and the bullet flies true but too weak to do any damage.

Roderic is up!

Init:

Roderic 20 
Rosalia        18 
Jakobee        16 
Thrindar    15    
John        9 
Beetles        8
Tuk        6 
Scrag 5 
Grok 4


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 23, 2009)

Roderic grunts as he takes Tuk's weight on the rope.  "By Heironeous, the rope is so that you all climb out!"  He growls as he secures it to a nearby stalagmite and prepares to climb down.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 25, 2009)

OOC: I'm not gonna bother with climb checks here.

Rosalia is up!


----------



## Amaury (Sep 25, 2009)

EDIT


Rosalia picks another arrow from her quiver and aims at the same beetle that shines like a magical stone in the darkness. 




OOC: 1d20+3=17 
1d6=1


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 29, 2009)

Rosalia's next arrow thwacks into the rear beetle, sending it skittering across the floor where it stops, unmoving.

OOC: I'm gonna ask for actions two or three at a time to try to speed things up a little.

Jakobee, Thrindar, and John are up!

Init:

Roderic 20 bracing
Rosalia        18 shooting
Jakobee        16    
Thrindar    15    
John        9 
Beetles        8 pinching
Tuk        6
Scrag 5 
Grok 4 

[sblock=GM only]
back beetle:  1 = -5Rose -1Rose=DEAD
middle beetle:  6
front beetle: 2 = -2Jak -2Jon
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 29, 2009)

John, not feeling very combatant right now, conjurs forth raw energy through magical manipulations.

Ranged touch attack (Orb of Electricity):
1d20+2=17, 1d8=3 
the force of energy is weak as john was rushed to help his associates, however the aim was true


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2009)

Jackobee will scuttle back up the drop a bit and then unleash a fist full of brimstone flames upon the closest beetle.

ooc five foot step using climb speed to go vertical and then ranged touch eldritch blast attack 13 for 5 damage.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 29, 2009)

Now that he is in range, the dwarven wizard aims and casts his spell.

OOC: Casting Acid Splash on the closest. Range for the spell is 25 ft.
Ranged Touch Attack (1d20=9), Acid Splash Damage (1d3=3)


----------



## maddmic (Sep 30, 2009)

Seeing the rope being secured, Grok makes a move to it and tries to climb down as fast as possible.  Once at the bottom of the rope, he'll pull his weapon.

OOC:
If there are too many in front of him, he'll pull the longspear.  If he can get to the front lines, he'll pull his mace instead.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 1, 2009)

Once more Jakobee's infernal energies scour the closest beetle, the energy actually burning a hole through it and killing it.  Thrindar lobs a blob of acid that splashes near the last beetle, pitting the lime coated floor before dissipating.  Actinic energies coalesce in Jon's hand and he flings the stuff at the final enemy.  The beetle spasms and a hissing can be heard issuing from it's steaming abdomen.

Tuk and Scrag are up!

Init:

Roderic 20 bracing
Rosalia        18 shooting
Jakobee        16    
Thrindar    15    
John        9 
Beetles        8 pinching
Tuk        6
Scrag 5 
Grok 4 

[sblock=GM only]
back beetle:  1 = -5Rose -1Rose=DEAD
middle beetle:  6 = -3Jon
front beetle: 2 = -2Jak -2Jon -5Jak=DEAD
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2009)

The mercenary lashes his wicked chain at he beetle, the chain unwraps and lashes at the gigantic insect.

_OOC: IC is not working for me, feel free to roll a 1d20+4; 2d4+4_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2009)

Scrag attacks the nearest beetle with his greataxe.

OOC:
[sblock]
Attack: 6+5=11 
Roll Lookup

Damage: 2+7=9
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 3, 2009)

The last beetle attacks Scrag near the knee.  The pinchers shut painfully, but are unable to penetrate the troll's thick skin to cause any real damage.  Tuk reaches the bottom and flings his chains with devestating force, crushing the creature like... well, like a bug.  Scrag's axe smashes into the pulpy remains of the creature a moment after Tuk's chains, and the Troll is the first to notice a horrific stench issuing from the corpses.  The others down below notice a moment later.  It smells as if a ferret had eaten one of Grok's socks, choked on it and died inside of a manure barrel in the middle of summer.

OOC: Combat is over.

[sblock=GM only]
back beetle:  1 = -5Rose -1Rose=DEAD
middle beetle:  6 = -3Jon -7Tuk=DEAD
front beetle: 2 = -2Jak -2Jon -5Jak=DEAD
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2009)

*"That was quick"* states the man, smelling his chains* "Hey, fireboy, burn them again, now the damn chains smell like some odorous skunk sent from hell."*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2009)

Scrag rather enjoys the smell, but cleans his axe along some sand on the ground before taking a look around the chamber.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"That was quick"* states the man, smelling his chains* "Hey, fireboy, burn them again, now the damn chains smell like some odorous skunk sent from hell."*




remembering the strange bat wing shadow of jakobee, John mumbles, " I wonder if a hell skunk smell can be burnt away with hell fire, *mumble mumble*"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 4, 2009)

Scrag looks as if he is going to answer, but then his large, toothy jaw shuts as his two long brows meet in a furrow.  He then tries to speak once more, but then the process is repeated several times.  Something about the image of a hell skunk seems to have frazzled a few circuits in his brain.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2009)

Jakobee is seen clinging to the side of the cavern, his chest heaving as he takes in breath after breath. He composes himself though and says "*Are they dissolving*?" He quickly comes down to the ground and begins burning away the remains.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2009)

John looks intently to see if the bugs were disolving like the other things tus far.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 6, 2009)

"Seriously big bugs.. I mean, do you imagine that in your household? Pew, the smell... Err, do we have to stay here , boys????" says Rosalia.

She then thinks of Scrag and asks: "Everyone alright? What is it in there?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2009)

"and what in the nine hells reeks?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

Thindar moves to the edge of the drop-off and looks down at what remains of the beetles. Toby walks over to the edge and looks down as well.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 7, 2009)

Roderic looks down thoughtfully.  "Does our way forward lead down there?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 7, 2009)

Those peering at the corpses of the beetles witness the wounds start oozing copious amounts of black, stinking fluid.  The carapace started melting also, first thinning and converting to a thicker black goo, then collapsing on itself like a hollow chocolate ball left in the summer heat.  Most of the cave explored so far had been fairly slick, but the area below where the attack occurred was even more so and demanded careful steps.  No one can see a back wall in the direction the beetles came from, and it would seem that there may be more to explore in this direction.  There were also a few other passages leading outwards from the main chamber with the stirges.

[sblock=A rough, not to scale map]

Sorry, I tried to make a map with shanizar's, but it is exporting differently now and doesn't work.

[/sblock]

Roll a spot, everyone.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2009)

John is still facinated by the way the black ooze beetles dissolved
1d20=12


----------



## Voadam (Oct 7, 2009)

Jakobee continues to blast the foul-smelling corpses, eradicating them with the pure flames of hellfire. Spot 19


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 8, 2009)

[sblock=Jakobee]Jakobee witnesses the black ooze begin writhing, black tentacles dancing under the punishing hellfire.  Something like an inhuman scream seems to issue from the black mass.[/sblock]

OOC:
I want to get most of the rest of your rolls before continuing.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 8, 2009)

*Roderic*

SPot 4


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 8, 2009)

Scrag looks around, still confused and wondering about killer hell skunks.

[sblock]
OOC: Rolled a 5.  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 8, 2009)

[sblock=Spot]Thrindar Spot, Toby Spot (1d20+4=9, 1d20+3=19)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2009)

Grunting, the mercenary curses under his breath. He only sees the tip of his nose (7)


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2009)

"*Die dammit!*" Jacobee hisses as he pours on the hellfire. "*Help me kill them before they rise up out of the carcasses*!"


----------



## Amaury (Oct 9, 2009)

OOC
spot (1d20+1=14)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2009)

"huh? what are you talking about, jakobee. They are dead."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 9, 2009)

"*Not the beetles, the tentacle things coming out of the corruption!" *Sweat pours off of Jakobee's face as he pumps more eldritch hellfire into the pools of writhing black ooze. "*Beat on them with the staff! Do something!"*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2009)

Taken by surprise, the mercenary does what he knows best, hit, then ask. He swirls the chain over his head, ready to strike whatever rises from the black puddles.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 13, 2009)

Grok gets down to the others and looks around as magical fire is whipped around.  He studies their present position and begins to wonder what lies ahead.

OOC:
Spot roll
1d20+3=15


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2009)

John looks closer at the black puddles to see if what the warlock claims is true.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 14, 2009)

Scrag raises his axe, but does not start pounding furiously.  Whether out of confusion or consideration for his crowded comrades, it is hard to tell.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 15, 2009)

[sblock=Jakobee]Under the constant barrage of Jakobee's assault, the black goo finally subsides and is still.  Steaming, but still.  The moment the stuff stops moving, Jakobee can hear what sounds like a girl, if she could laugh underwater.  It is very faint, and coincides with the black stuff not moving anymore.[/sblock]

[sblock=Grok and John]A sound like a girl laughing underwater is faintly heard in this echoey, damp cavern.  The direction is indeterminate.[/sblock]

[sblock=Roderic]Roderic's constant unease in this place suddenly spikes, then subsides after a few moments.[/sblock]

[sblock=Scrag]Scrag's attention is drawn to the cliff face behind him.  A series of pictograms is smeared onto it's surface in what appears to be blood.  Scrags trollish mind interperets the pictogram with surprising ease: "When you see US, WE see you."  As scrag watches, the pictograms slide and peel off of the cliff face.  The blood colored stuff rolls down into a tube shape, tightening into a thin wormlike one, and wriggles away into the shadows.[/sblock]

The concentrated hellfire from Jakobee sizzles the beetle guts, but there is no apparent cause for the overkill.  No other sounds can be heard when Jakobee's blasts subside but for the dripping of water.  Shifting his feet, Tuk is reminded of the slipperiness off the cavern floor again when he almost loses his footing.  Rosalia's arrows look recoverable except the ones that Jakobee blasted.  The rest still have goo clinging to them.  Thrindar feels Toby nestle deeper into the backpack, a thing he has come to associate with the feline's discomfort.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2009)

*"What the...!!"* The mercenary perform a set of odd movements to remain standing, and then freezes in place, fearing to move and fall to the ground.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2009)

"*That did it. I think. Its bad enough to kill infested things, but then to have to watch out for things forming out of the carcass goo as well. Gah. Let's move on*." Jakobee is panting slightly and sweating from his exertions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2009)

"SH! i think I just heard something strange!"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 15, 2009)

"*What, the girl thing? I think she's laughing at how the tentacle things failed to make it through. Her laugh didn't start until their screams ended. I seriously think we should push on, every moment we spend here is bad and will only get worse in time*."

Jakobee rakes a hand through his dark hair and looks ahead trying to see where the beetles came from.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 16, 2009)

From what he can see ahead, the cavern slowly widens in the direction the beetles came from.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 16, 2009)

*"I'm not happy in here. Lets get this over at once!"* Grumbles Tuk.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 16, 2009)

Rosalia is puzzled by the reactions of her companions. "What is it with you?? What are you talking about??"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2009)

"apperently jakobee, as well as my self heard what sounded like, well, a girl laughing, but from underwater. is that what you heard Jakobee?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2009)

"*Yes, the soul screaming then the laughing*." he glances at John then Scrag and Rosalia "*If you couldn't hear it and we both could it must be a magic thing. Let's go before things get untenable here. Bring the light Tanner.*" He starts heading onward.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 16, 2009)

Scrag pulls his stare away from the wall and darkness of the tunnel and says simply. "Ok.  Wall stopped talking."


----------



## Amaury (Oct 16, 2009)

"Wall stopped talking??...Huh?" Rosalia says staring at her companions as if trying to get some understanding. "What do you mean? Why do you want to leave in a hurry?? Maybe we are close to understanding what's going on with the black goo.. What about the staff? shouldn't we use it now??"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2009)

"I, I just don't know. I herd this girlish gugaling laughter. this black goo may just be a trap of some sort, ment to lure us further in. I just don't know, Rose. I suspect scragg may have a different perception of what is going on, but he seems to hear it from the wall. I am sorry. We probably need to see where thes bugs came from and they seem to have come from further down the way that jakobee wants some light to see by. Hurry now. the staff seems inert right now"

John brings the glowing staff further in where jakobee indicates, but he is now getting wary of a possible trap.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 16, 2009)

*"Magic. I don't know a dent about it. I'd prefere that you tell me what needs to be killed..." *states Heavy hands.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Magic. I don't know a dent about it. I'd prefere that you tell me what needs to be killed..." *states Heavy hands.




"Maybe I can teach you something about it some day, just not right now, ov course. Magic my way requires a lot of study"


----------



## Amaury (Oct 16, 2009)

Rosalia bends over the hole trying to spot anything on the walls and checks the black goo.


OOC: GM, can you give us a map to represent? can we continue the corridor without going in the hole? or is it two corridors?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2009)

Jakobee stops and turns around "*Scrag. What did you hear from the wall*?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 17, 2009)

OOC: Amaury, it's a drop off.  The entire tunnel is northbound and drops suddenly by ten feet to a lower level, then continues north.  The width of the tunnel increases slowly also.  There is no way to get around the drop off.  The floor of these tunnels are all fairly slick due to the constant, dripping moisture.  Nobody has run yet, so that hasn't been much of an issue yet.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 17, 2009)

Scrag looks at everyone as if they are dense, not understanding why they seemed to think his comment strange.  "Wall talked, wall walked.  Wall sees."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2009)

John is about to climbed down when he hears Scrag.

"Wall talked, walked and sees?" behind his eyes, his brain gears are going into overdrive as he contiues to climb down.

1d20=7

thoughts while climbing: there must be someone or thing that is masked by an illusion watching us.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 17, 2009)

OOC: thanks much clearer.

Rosalia decides to climb down the wall using the rope and attempts to read what might be on the wall. If she cannot see, she asks Scrag for indications.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 17, 2009)

Scrag looks into the shadows of the north tunnel and waved, "Wall walked.  Bye bye wall."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2009)

"*What did the wall say to you Scrag*?" Jakobee asks again as he walks off with the troll.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Wizard (Evoker) 1*

Thrindar checks his gear before heading down the rope to get down to the lower level.

OOC: Taking 10 on his climb check for a 10.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 19, 2009)

Roderic climbs down the rope, then draws his sword once more, alert for any threats.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 20, 2009)

"I saw it."  Scrag said as he walked to the rope and took his time down it.  His brow furrowed as he mangled the words.  Three syllables was normally his limit.  "It saw me... saw me see... I knowed it then... it knowed I saw...  it talked to me...  It not happy I saw...  so it left."  Scrag looked hopefully at Jakobee as he tried to be helpful.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "I saw it."  Scrag said as he walked to the rope and took his time down it.  His brow furrowed as he mangled the words.  Three syllables was normally his limit.  "It saw me... saw me see... I knowed it then... it knowed I saw...  it talked to me...  It not happy I saw...  so it left."  Scrag looked hopefully at Jakobee as he tried to be helpful.




Jakobee swallows almost imperceptibly then smiles at the troll. "*Good. Good job Scrag. That was well done. There will be things that you might be able to see or hear here. Things that others cannot. Sometimes these things only can be seen by one person. If you see something like that again, tell me. I can help you deal with them. Keep your eye out for things, remember to tell me, and I will help.*" Jakobee rakes his fingers through his dark hair again and looks down the cavern ahead. He continues on with the troll. "*Watch your step here, but let's keep going Scrag and see what we find.*"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2009)

Wordless, Tuk descends by the rope with ease, taking his time to do so.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 20, 2009)

Grok looks at the others.  Apparently he wasn't the only one to have heard the laughter.  He couldn't figure out what it was or where it came from.  He just knew that something different had happened.  The others seem to be assembling at the base of the drop-off and look to be ready to head north.  Grok moves about 20 feet beyond where the others stand to try to see ahead before they move on.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 20, 2009)

"how much rope do we have? this is a cave so we may be needing more for longer dropoffs or when the rope needs to stay."

then to Jakobee and Thrindar he says, "what do you know of the school of Illusion? this sounds like wer aaare somehow being harrased by the shadows of magic somehow."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "how much rope do we have? this is a cave so we may be needing more for longer dropoffs or when the rope needs to stay."
> 
> then to Jakobee and Thrindar he says, "what do you know of the school of Illusion? this sounds like wer aaare somehow being harrased by the shadows of magic somehow."




"*Don't kid yourself. The goo and warping are real. Its not a little gnome from this world doing cantrips for his own amusement. There are Things trying to break through here. As they push across our reality bends and changes, gets thinner and more amenable to them and less so for us. Creatures become infected with the goo and get warped in body and mind. As more goes on reality thins more and more, giving them a bigger purchase to come over more fully. Once it tears they will inject more of their reality into ours and spreading ever outward like an erupting plague. We need to stop them*."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 20, 2009)

"This s very distressful. Do you think we need any more supplies before we get too far into thse caveerns?" *amsentlmindedly scratches elbow*


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2009)

"*No. Delays could be very bad*." Jakobee glances at John's scratching then back up into his eyes. "*Warping and infection is progressive, but not instantaneous. I strongly suggest we press on*." He then turns his back on John and resumes walking with Scrag.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 21, 2009)

"infection. progressive. good to know." says john meekly.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 26, 2009)

As if to punctuate, John feels the swollen skin on his elbow give slightly, followed by a thick wetness under his fingernails.  Rosalia sees nothing unusual on the wall Scrag had indicated on her way down.  Grok notes that the tunnel ahead appears to diverge for a moment before reconnecting with itself just a little further ahead.  For the moment, there seem to be no more disturbances.  There is only the sound of dripping water and the low voices of the companions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2009)

*"Stop your incessant chatting, my ears will not take any more magic talking; I've had enough!"* protests the mercenary, reaching the bottom of the rope.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 26, 2009)

Roderic lands beside Tuk, and walks to Grok´s side, longsword at the ready.  "I agree that the only way to help our friend is to get to the bottom of this... as soon as possible."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2009)

John stops scratching suddenly with a worried look, then quickly puts a strong face on and stands at the ready with his staff held at the ready to travel deeper into the caverns.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 29, 2009)

When the group moves ahead, they find the moisture that has been ever-present so far in the rest of the caves is more and more absent as they forge ahead.  The constant dripping fades to a less troublesome level.

OOC: Listen checks please, from those who move ahead.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 29, 2009)

Tuk's hearing improves for reasons unknown to him. 

18


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 29, 2009)

Roderic moves carefully, alert for any foes.  

Listen 15


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 30, 2009)

John seems to have his attention on his elbow wherre it felt funny......

1d20=2


----------



## Voadam (Oct 30, 2009)

Jakobee proceeds on 7.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 31, 2009)

Scrag seems confused again.

Listen=10.  Roll Lookup


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

Thrindar and Toby move forward while staying alert to their surroundings.

OOC: Thrindar Listen; Toby Listen (1d20+4=23, 1d20+3=15)


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2009)

Jakobee notices John's preoccupation and scowls. The dusky skinned man shakes his head but doesn't say anything, returning his focus ahead.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 4, 2009)

Thrindar and Toby, Roderic, and Tuk hear the distinct sounds of many scuttling little feet on hard stone, rapidly getting louder from up ahead. [sblock=Scrag, John, Rosalia, and Jakobee] Simultaneously, you all notice something strange.  Grok appears to react to something from up ahead at the same time Thrindar, Roderic, and Tuk react.  However, Grok drops his mace and draws a dagger.  The dagger bears strange markings and is of an exotic design, and none of you have seen anything like it.  From his place out front, Grok turns toward the rear of the party with a pleasant smile on his face.  Without warning, he draws the blade across his own throat!  With black glistening blood spraying out from the wound, he screams "OBEY TSATHZAR!" and runs at top speed back the way the party came.[/sblock]
[sblock=Thrindar, Roderic, Tuk]Five more beetles appear out of the darkness, closing in on the party from the front.  Shortly after their appearance, Grok drops his mace and clutches his head, screams something, and runs at top speed back the way you came from.  The beetles are nearly upon you.[/sblock]

Everyone roll initiative.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 4, 2009)

"*Oh hells."* Jakobee exclaims. Initiative 17


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2009)

*"Not again..." *Mumbles Tuk, and starts to swing his chain over his head, ready to strike


Initiative 3, attack vs anything that he sees: 24 for 12 dmg. If that don't drop I'll roll crick conf.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 4, 2009)

OOC: Initiative (1d20=2)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 5, 2009)

Scrag: Init = 5, Roll Lookup


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Roderic*

"Grok!"  Roderic looks after his friend for a moment, then readies to meet the onslaught.  

Initiative 15


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2009)

"Great, there goes the healer. and more of those bugs."

1d20+2=17


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 7, 2009)

OOC: I am poking Amaury over at the asylum to get him to respond over here, then we will proceed.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 9, 2009)

OOC: Jakobee, Jon, and Roderic are up!

Initiative:

Jakobee  17
Jon  17
Roderic  15
Beetles  14
Rosalia  11
Scrag  5
Tuk  3
Thrindar  2


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 15, 2009)

OOC: Hello? ...hello? ...ello? ...llo? ...lo? ...o?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 15, 2009)

John locks and cocks his lite cross bow the shoots the first one to be seen:

1d20+2=19, 1d8=7

(not a bad shot, huh?)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2009)

OOC: In my last post I made an attack roll so use that =)


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 15, 2009)

*Roderic Asturien*

The young paladin closes with the nearest beetle, his sword slashing in a fierce arc.  

[sblock=OOC]
23 to hit, 10 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 17, 2009)

OOC: I'll go ahead and run Jakobee for a few rounds.  Hopefully Voadam returns shortly.
Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't Jon holding his staff?  If so, How can he draw, cock, and fire in one round without quickdraw?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 17, 2009)

OOC: Because he's cool. Flame on Flash wizard!


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2009)

Jakobee's hands erupt into hellfire which launches towards the lead beetle, engulfing it in roaring magical flames.

ooc touch attack 12, spell penetration 17, 7 damage.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: I'll go ahead and run Jakobee for a few rounds.  Hopefully Voadam returns shortly.
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't Jon holding his staff?  If so, How can he draw, cock, and fire in one round without quickdraw?




uh, D'Oh! 

Distraction IX : look ytterman! a donut, with sprinkles!

I think his use of the cross bow is hindered by the staff. I gess i need to re-think this


----------



## Amaury (Nov 17, 2009)

"Grok?... Grooook!!!" screams Rosalia as she realizes when Grok is doing!
She raises her shortbow and is ready to shoot at the first threat coming her way!


OOC: on business trip.. 
is Grok running at us or past us?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2009)

*OOC:*


 ok made up my mind. John will redy and action: smack any bugs that get within range of his quarterstaff.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 20, 2009)

*Jakobee knows all the bad guys, of course*

Jakobee considers, has he heard that Tsathzar name before?

knowledge planar 22, knowledge religion 20


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 24, 2009)

Jakobee's blast disintigrates nearly a third of the beetle, leaving a smoldering husk of carapace behind.  Jakobee's keen mind seems to recall a similar sounding name being associated with an ancient magic user who purportedly dealt with unnatural beings from planes unknown.
Jon braces himself, gripping his mysterious staff tightly in anticipation.
Roderic slashes an incoming beetle in half just as they come close, spewing cancerous-looking organs across the floor in a trail behind the spinning halves.
John acts just as a beetle closes on him, swinging his staff in a hard arc...

OOC: And Scott needs to make a roll... ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 25, 2009)

1d20=5 

its a swing and a miss!


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 26, 2009)

The ferule of John' staff cracks loudly on the cave floor a few inches from the beetle, striking a small spark in the impact.  The beetle scurries past the staff tip and bites at John's leg, but only scores a small bit of robe fabric.
Another beetle closes on Rosalia and snaps at her with its massive jaws, tearing her skin.

OOC: And I'll have to finish later because invisible castle is not responding very well today. :-(


Initiative:

Jakobee 17
Roderic 15
Jon 14
Beetles 14 (3 left)
Rosalia 11
Scrag 5
Tuk 3
Thrindar 2

Todo: Roll dmg on rosalia, finish resolving beetles and rosalia's actions.  Scrag and Thrindar can go ahead an post their actions for this round as well while we wait for I.C.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 26, 2009)

OOC: You should write "Todos" since you are referring to a group of objects (people in this case) and you must use the plurals. That's all for today class, tomorrow we'll learn how to curse in Spanish. Good night.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 26, 2009)

[snarky] Actually it was spanish for _everything_ I'm going to do.  Of all the players, you should know that.  For shame.  ;-) [/snarky]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: You should write "Todos" since you are referring to a group of objects (people in this case) and you must use the plurals. That's all for today class, tomorrow we'll learn how to curse in Spanish. Good night.




[sblock=ooc] I had to read this carefully to realize you were playing on the 'to do' list where todos = spanish for total or all. It has been way too long for me and what I learned. ugh.
Mas vale tarde que nunca, eh?

(this is loco mierda de toro)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 26, 2009)

Scrag roars and swings at the nearest beetle, happy that there is something his mind can handle.  Enemies are near and must be smashed.

OOC: DM, can you roll for Scrag?  I am at a hostel and am having trouble pulling up his character sheet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 26, 2009)

[sblock=Professor mode ON]







Yttermayn said:


> [snarky] Actually it was spanish for _everything_ I'm going to do.  Of all the players, you should know that.  For shame.  ;-) [/snarky]



No no my dear friend. English and spanish work very different. I had to learn it the hard way. English has no plural for words like everything or all, that sum things. In Spanish, you can say Todo eso, meaning "All that" but if you say All those, or all these, or everything, it's translated to Todos: Todos esos, Todos estos, Todos. I found that Alls, or everythings didn't exist thanks to accurate criticisms from this forum nice people.



Scott DeWar said:


> [sblock=ooc] I had to read this carefully to realize you were playing on the 'to do' list where todos = spanish for total or all. It has been way too long for me and what I learned. ugh.
> Mas vale tarde que nunca, eh?
> 
> (this is loco mierda de toro)
> [/sblock]



Yes, mas vale tarde que nunca. And just say mierda. whether it came from a bull or other mammal, it's not important =D. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Nov 27, 2009)

Jakobee sees the beetle savaging _Rosalia_ and tries to help but his fire hurling goes wrong.

Eldritch blast touch attack is natural 1.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 27, 2009)

[nit pic] would that be Amaury or Rosalia? [/nit pic]


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 28, 2009)

Fortunately, the damage to Rosalia's fair skin is minimal.  The third surviving creature chomps on Scrag's boney ankle, mildly tickling him.

Rosalia is next!!!  OOC: Amaury posted an action (shooting) but no roll...

Initiative:

Jakobee 17
Roderic 15
Jon 14
Beetles 14 (3 left)
Rosalia 11  (taken 1 dmg)
Scrag 5
Tuk 3
Thrindar 2


----------



## Amaury (Dec 1, 2009)

OOC: back for good!!!  that was a saga getting back online... invisiblecastle seems Off for me. so Rosalia shoots the nearer danger (beetle). As she gets in melee she steps back 5, and shoots again.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 3, 2009)

ooc: It seems like lots of folks are having trouble with Invisible Castle these last few days, including myself.  I looked for another linkable online die roller, but couldn't find one that made sense.  Guess I'll just use wizards roller and you'll have to trust me. 

Rose 1st Arrow:
Roll(1d20)+3:
2,+3
Total:5

2nd Arrow:
Roll(1d20)+3:
15,+3
Total:18
Damage:
Roll(1d6)+0:
5,+0
Total:5

Rosalia's first arrow skips off the stone floor a few inches from the beetle, twanging into the darkness.  The second one chunks through the creature, nearly pinning it.  It still moves, however, and advances menacingly.

Axe:
Roll(1d20)+5:
17,+5
Total:22
Dmg:
Roll(1d12)+7:
3,+7
Total:10


Scrag's terrifying roar seems to make the beetle pause for a split second, and his axe comes whistling down in a magnificent display of overkill.
Tuk calmly whips his chains out as if he were skipping stones across a mirrored pond, the weapon doing its lethal work and splashing ichor across his placid face.

OOC: One measly, badly injured beetle left, and Thrindar is up!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 3, 2009)

Yttermayn said:


> Tuk calmly whips his chains out as if he were skipping stones across a mirrored pond, the weapon doing its lethal work and splashing ichor across his placid face.



OOC: Loved that one. Bravo señor, for a great description! XP for you.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

The dwarven wizard aims and casts a spell at the remaining beetle. While a ray of freezing air and ice projects from pointing Thrindar's finger toward the beetle, the dwarf's feline companion peeks out of his master's pack.

OOC: Casting Ray of Frost. Range for the spell is 25 ft.
Ranged Touch Attack 1d20, Ray of Frost Damage 1d3.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 3, 2009)

Touch attack:
Roll(1d20)+0:
11,+0
Total:11
Dmg:
Roll(1d3)+0:
1,+0
Total:1
Thrindars icy ray hits the last remaining beetle broadside and freezes a patch of chitin there.  Half a moment later when the creature tries to move again, the frozen patch shatters and interior organs spill out, tangling the feet until it stops moving.
OOC: Anybody doing anything immediately after the battle?  And your welcome, Voda, I thought you might appreciate that.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 3, 2009)

*OOC:*


 this last beetle, all I can say is : ewwwwww
I'd give you an XP, but I haven't given enough out yet.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 4, 2009)

OOC: Thanks!  So what's John doing now?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2009)

John is looking for a stick to stir the goo around, to see if there are any clues with in the x beetles. (no I am not going to use the staff to do that)


----------



## Amaury (Dec 4, 2009)

Rosalia's immediate reaction is to check for Grok who suddenly ran as the fight with the beetles was starting. "Grok? Where is Grok?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2009)

*"Yeah, what was all that shouting?" *Thuk turns around to see where the cleric has gone.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 4, 2009)

"what do ya mean where's Grok?" asks the wizard, his staff being moved this way and that looking for any sign of the priest, there by causing shadows to dance about vicariously ( I think that is the right word).


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 5, 2009)

Roderic stands beside Rosalia, desperately looking to find his friend as well.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 5, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> "what do ya mean where's Grok?" asks the wizard




"You spent too much time on your books, wizard!! Didn't you see him run away like a beaten dog?? He didn't seem himself."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 5, 2009)

Scrag looks to the ground to see if he can find a blood trail leading to Grok.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 6, 2009)

"are you sure it was him? do you remember the cat that went mad only to see it original wake up from sleeping yesturday morning...or was it this morning ...


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 7, 2009)

John finds a piece of one of Rosalia's broken arrows and pokes around in the liquifying remains of a beetle.  A small hard object catches his attention.  Pushing it out of the sludge and rolling it around a bit reveals it to be what appears to be a tiny human skull no bigger than a thumbnail.  The thing quickly crumbles however before John can point it out to anyone else.
The search for Grok is brief.  Starting with a blood trail, the party backtracks.  The further they go, the blacker the blood gets before it is no different from the black sludge witnessed coming from the other tainted beasts.  As the party approaches the cliff where the first beetle battle occured, the sharper eyed members catch sight of a dark, low shape at the base of the cliff.
OOC: You are all at the edge of Scrag's darkvision (roughly 90' away, I believe), having stopped at the first sign of possibly finding Grok, with the chance to do something before going any closer.  What's everybody doing?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2009)

*"I don't like the look of this." *Tuk says, undoubtedly raising his chain and spinning it over his head, ready to strike anything that comes out of the dark, Grok included.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 7, 2009)

John leans over to Rodrick and says, "I found a tiny human skull in one of the beetles. maybe that was its lunch. Is that grok?"


----------



## Amaury (Dec 7, 2009)

Rosalia looks at john surprised: "What do you mean "Grok's skull"?? Are you stupid? Grok is overthere!! Changing into some sort of black poo!! He cut his own throat with a dagger and shouted something like "obey Thazar!" 

She's furious. 
She's furious because she's getting scared. 
Not understanding what's going on.

"I don't understand.. Was it really Grok with us?? Or what? Grok never left us.. How, how could he be changed or decide to cut his throat??" she asks herselg aloud.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 7, 2009)

"Cut his own...  No, by Holy Pelor!"  Roderic barely controls his hands from trembling as he sheathes his sword and strikes a torch.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2009)

"Something there..." Scrag says mater-of-factly as he points to a lump of an object at the base of the cliff.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 8, 2009)

Roderic's torch flares to life, providing illumination in the paladin's general area.  The edge of the light still fails to illuminate much more than John's staff does though.  The shape at the base of the cliff seems to move once slightly, to Scrags eyes.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 8, 2009)

John follows Scrag's line of sight and advances forward.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 8, 2009)

Rosalia follows John with her bow ready to shoot at any charging threat.


OOC: ready attack.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 8, 2009)

"Grok!"  Roderic calls out as he approaches the twitching form.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 9, 2009)

John starts to sweat nervously as he gets ready to pass the safety of the scrag defense.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 9, 2009)

The shape seems to move downward again slightly.
OOC: Tell me when or if John (who I assume is in the lead) reaches his personal EOD from the thing at the base of the cliff.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 10, 2009)

*Roderic*

Torch high, Roderic walks up to the form.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 10, 2009)

[sblock=Roderic Only]Roderic sees a Grok-shaped mess crumpled on the floor at the base of the cliff, clearly dead.  Black, viscous liquid oozes out of the body which periodically slumps in on itself a little further every few seconds.  The gash across Grok's throat is clearly visible despite the decay.[/sblock]

Roderic leads the way towards the shape on the floor, casting light over the form.  From this distance, it could be Grok, though something about it dosn't look right.

OOC: Very soon Leif will be taking over as Grok, please give him a warm welcome!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 10, 2009)

Scrag moves along behind Roderic with his axe at the ready.

OOC: Ok, then Scrag will resist the urge to pummel the perhaps-dangerous Grok into red paste.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 10, 2009)

Tuk follows Roderic close, swinging his chain over his head. 


OOC: Second Scrag


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2009)

*OOC:*


 red paste *shudder*







John moves to add light to the area (moving to EOD)


----------



## Amaury (Dec 10, 2009)

Rosalia is behind John. She asks aloud a bit nervously: "Grok? Grok, is that you?? Please answer us!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2009)

*gulp!* "yes, grock, is that you?" the wizard asks as he takes a few steps closer.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 11, 2009)

"NO, by Holy Pelor!!!"  The paladin falls to his knees in front of the fallen shape, staring dumbly at it, his handsome features pale in the torchlight.  

OOC: Welcome, Leif!


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 11, 2009)

ooc: We used to call it frem.  (Fine Red Mist)

As each of the companions closes on the form, realization dawns on their faces.   Roderic is clearly saddened and horrified, Rosalia's fair features are marred by lines of worry and fear.  Even Tuk's stony countenance seemed to twitch, but maybe its just the wavering torchlight.
At the foot of the modest cliff lies the slowly crumpling body of Grok.  A thick black ooze leaks out of the slumped body, particularly from the conspicuous wound across his throat.  His skin sags from high points on his bones, and even the bones can be seen to be dissolving under that thinning membrane.  In a few minutes it is unlikely anything will be left of Grok but a black puddle.  
Tuk notices with cold detachment that Grok's equipment seems to be melting away as well.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 11, 2009)

Not stating nothing about Grok itself, Tuk offers *"Strange. Why are his things melting as well? The ogre's things didn't turn black ooze."*


----------



## Amaury (Dec 11, 2009)

Overcoming her disgust Rosalia manages to reply: "Hum, you're right for once grumpy boy.. maybe this thing is not Grok but more like a 'creation' made of black goo.. a copy of Grok.. but it still doesn't explain where Grok is.."


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 11, 2009)

*Roderic*

"By my Troth, you are correct!"  The paladin regains his feet slowly, daring to hope against hope.  "He may still be alive!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 11, 2009)

*"Hopefully. I need some healing."* Adds Tuk and looks weary around him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2009)

"you think it could be some sort of Illusion then? to waste our resources?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 14, 2009)

Grok's body continues to decay into stinking, black goo.  It is becoming apparent now that even his inorganic effects are melting as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 14, 2009)

"do you guys remember the cat? it too dissappeared and then showed up as the real thing. Maybe grock is somewhere above?" Says John with strong hope in his voice.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 15, 2009)

Scrag screams and charges forward once he sees the goo dissolving, "GOOOOOOOOOOO! SMASH! SMASH!  SMASH!"  Scrag goes into a fear-induced rage and repeatedly drives his axe into Grok's goo-oozing body.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 15, 2009)

*"There you go. Trolls are afraid of cats, you mentioned that, and there goes Scrag into panic. Lucky for you it wasn't your head. For a wizard you know nothing about monsters."* Chuckles Tuk to Jhon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 15, 2009)

"I know you don't want to step in troll _scat_, so becareful where you step."

[sblock=for voda vosa] incase you do not know, _scat_ is another word for mierda de troll.[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Dec 15, 2009)

Rosalia gives a puzzled looks at her comrades but says nothing. SHe concentrates rather on Srag, hoping that he will calm down and not injure himself. _strange, I actually _do _care for a troll!_ she thinks.

"So where could Grok be and when was he substituted??" she thinks aloud.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 15, 2009)

*"Who knows" *_Who cares..._* "I can say he's not in the wizard's backpack, perhaps he just got lost during our fight with the beetles, and the substitue took his place then, when we were trying to climb down"* Offers the stoic Tuk


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 16, 2009)

"Should we go back on our path to search for him?"  Roderic asks in a quiet voice.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2009)

*"What do we have to lose?" *Asks redundantly Tuk, already marching backwards.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2009)

John stuffs his staff between himself and his backpack, the lighted end up, and climbs the rack wall (take 10) "only way to find out. take a look.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 16, 2009)

"Give me a torch and stay behind me!" orders a determined Rosalia. "I'll try to see if there are dubious tracks around here.."

She picks up a torch and starts looking at the ground around her for steps or tracks that may help them discover where Grok, the half-orc, separated from the group.

OOC: search +8


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 16, 2009)

Scrag calms down, then follows the party after wiping the sweat off his body.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 18, 2009)

Roderic stands anxiously as Rosalia looks for sign of the priest.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 21, 2009)

Grok's melting body offers little resistance to Scrag's axe, and it repeatedly clangs off of the hard stone beneath the body.  Rosalia finds it hard to concentrate with the noise, but has better luck after Scrag calms down.  She searches, finds a scuffle of the dust here, a thin, freshly broken stalagmite there.  The clues almost seem to appear before her rather than her just noticing them.  Rosalia's eyes seemed to water for a moment and when they cleared, a scuffed footprint in the dust was in the place she'd been looking a moment before.  The area was also brighter, due to John's approach.

John, Roderic, and Rosalia need to make a spot roll.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 21, 2009)

i am getting a "500-internal server error" when I try to use IC. If you want to roll with real dice for me his roll for spot is a strait d 20 roll.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 21, 2009)

THe pretty face is busy looking for clues around Grok's disapearance. Bending over for her companions' delight, she checks the floor here and there."Hum? What? That.. was not there before!?" remarks a puzzled Rosalia.


OOC: same for me 505. spot @+1.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 22, 2009)

raw rolls: 18, 14, 20

Rosalia looks behind her, past her own derriere at John's face.  The light from the staff jammed between his back and his pack shined above his head, seeming to symbolize a sudden idea forming in his brain.  A glance at the expression on Roderic's face peering from over John's shoulder tells her that Roderic also had a similar epiphany.
[sblock=John and Roderic]Both men, despite the tempting distraction before them, noticed that certain minor details around them changed in the light from John's staff.  This includes the boot-scuff that had captivated Rosalia moments before.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 22, 2009)

*Roderic*

"By my Troth!"  Roderic looks in amazement at both displays before him.  "Meseems some sorcery tries to hide our friend's trail...  but your own magic lifts this veil!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2009)

"Indeed, Roderic. I too see what you speak of."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 22, 2009)

*"Then move faster with your stick, sorceror. I'll like to find Grok, if he is alive, while I'm still young."* protests Tuk, and pushes John forward.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 22, 2009)

"Huh? What do you see? A trail?" asks a puzzled Rosalia who checks around.

If she sees something she will resume her search more on the defensive now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 23, 2009)

john twists aside and the attempted shove from tuk is nothing but a glance off his sholder. he kneels down where he sees the foot print and points it out to all whow wish to see it.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 23, 2009)

Armed with John's revelation, Rosalia has a much easier time spotting Grok's spoor.  (ooc: Assuming everyone has followed along) Back up the 10 foot cliff, back through the tunnel, and northwards through the first massive cavern with the pool of water in the middle is where the trail leads. The signs that Rosalia has been finding at some point stopped being definitively from Grok and started looking more like drag marks by the time they get to this area.
This is the large, dripping cavern that the stirges inhabited.  In the northern half of the space, the floor rapidly gets steeper and rougher.  Rivulets of running water form a deeply grooved delta pattern on the slope with the point of the pattern uphill from the party beyond the EOD.  The trail Rosalia has been following leads up that way, but the going looks rough and no party members have been up there yet (except maybe Grok).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 23, 2009)

*"So the 'Clay' Grok came from this pond. Go figure..."* comments the mercenary, looking at the draggy patters of the footprints.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 23, 2009)

"Indeed...  Let us proceed carefully, it will be difficult should we need to fight whilst climbing that slope."


----------



## Amaury (Dec 23, 2009)

EDIT"Hum, boys, I think I'm on to something.. see the steps.. look.. hum they kind of change.. not Grok anymore.. so we're following the trail of whatever creature took the appearance of Grok.. but, it still doesn't tell us where the poor Grok is!" half complains pretty Rosalia.Seeing the steeper slope she requests a rope to tie around her waist. She looks for something above her to throw the rope around. If she does, she throws the rope around, and gives the end to someone to ensure her as she climbs up. 
Obviously cautious and listening to her surrounding, she will expect someone to follow her closely with a source of light._careful my girl.. careful.._

ooc: if no bit to throw rope around, she'll still go up. climb +1 if needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 24, 2009)

John will follow Rosie to continue supplieing light for her to follow the trail. he will tie onto the rope as she has as well.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 25, 2009)

OOC: Guess I should have specified: The slope is uphill, may want to edit your post Amaury...


----------



## Amaury (Dec 25, 2009)

ooc: Edited.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 29, 2009)

At this range, Rosalia cannot see the top of the slope.  She can just barely make out a relatively short, fat column formation roughly 5 feet in diameter about 15 feet up and to the left.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 29, 2009)

If she can use that rock formation to throw her rope around, she'll do so. In any case, Rosalia climbs up carefully.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 30, 2009)

A thousand 'bottom' jokes of his adolescense race in a momens flash of John's mind, but all pass right on through as he continues on in his search for grok. one thought did come to mind, _'cute' _is all that he allows into his disciplined thoughts


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 31, 2009)

Scrag watches her ascent and let's out a concerned, "Ros?"


----------



## Voadam (Jan 4, 2010)

Consumed in his own thoughts Jakobee has not been paying much attention to those around him "*Sathar? No, definitely Tsathzar. Damn. Damnation and hellfire."* 

Jakobee looks up now that everyone has stopped and he notes Rosalia as she climbs up. Without a word he moves over himself and begins ascending the wall, shadowy suggestions of large bat wings form on his back, giving him lift as he scales the rock wall effortlessly, putting him into a position to support Rosalia with hellfire blasts should something jump out at her.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 5, 2010)

With some effort, Rosalia manages to swing A coil of rope around the pillar, giving her an aid up to that point.  She can stand and straighten her back for resting once above the pillar by bracing her feet against it.  Jacobee finds he has few problems negotiating the steep slope with the aid of his magic.

OOC: Make a spot check Rosalia and Jacobee.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 5, 2010)

*Bat wings make you blind as a bat*

Spot 3


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 6, 2010)

"do you two need some light up there?" asks John, his staff still wedged between him and his backpack.


----------



## Amaury (Jan 6, 2010)

Rosalia manages to climb the slope and is thanksful for the support of Jakobee. Once in a better position, she cannot help re-arranging her hair a bit then she checks the surroundings.


OOC:
Spot (1d20+1=18)


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 7, 2010)

In the dim light, Rosalia can make out something ahead.  The peak of the slope comes to a rounded glistening point directly beneath an opening in the ceiling of the cavern.  The water that pours down the slope comes from this opening.  She's not sure, but there might be something extending down through the opening a little, by maybe an inch or two.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 7, 2010)

Scrag waits, his eyebrows furrowing with worry.


----------



## Amaury (Jan 7, 2010)

Rosalia silently points to Jakobee her discovery.


OOC: can one go through the ceiling opening?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 7, 2010)

*"Come one, move quick, damn you two! I'm sick of standing here waiting. There are creatures to be killed waiting for my chain."*


----------



## Voadam (Jan 8, 2010)

Jakobee leans in close to Rosalia and whispers to her. "*I can't make it out, what is that?"*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2010)

"if you two get any closer you will need a candle lit and a romantic dinner for two." mumbles John impatiently.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 13, 2010)

"*Hold up that coin so we can see a little better*." Jakobee whispers in Rosalia's ear as his hand erupts in flames. Ready, just in case it is not an object but a corrupted creature.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

"well, there is the single candle and the sweet words in her ear, now all they need is a meal."


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 13, 2010)

Roderic's patience begins to wear thin.  "So?  Is Grok up there?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 13, 2010)

As Rosalia and Jakobee ponder whether to continue on up or not, Rosalia notes that the opening is definitely wide enough for two or three people (on intimate terms with each other) to squeeze through together.  Jakobee notes the same thing, but his mind quickly diverts to figuring out how he can make that happen with Rosalia.
OOC: Both Rosalia and Jakobee can roll spot rolls.  I'd like to point out that the other characters can potentially make the climb safely with fairly mild climb checks.  The natural sediment cement of the slope is coarse and gives decent traction, but by the same token is rough on flesh sliding on it.  I'm just sayin'.
I made a quick and dirty sketch of the situation.  Hopefully it makes things clearer for players.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 13, 2010)

John is tired of waiting. He climbs up the rope to join the cozy two.<take ten?> "alright jakobee, J-lo Rosalia. what are you two gawlking and whispering at. Hmm?"


----------



## Amaury (Jan 13, 2010)

Rosalia points to the thing sticking out from the ceiling hole.

She tries to see whether that thing moves or seems alive.

If she doesn't see anything alive or threatening, she'll ask Jakobee: "Why don't you fly up to that thing.. check it out. then you could pick the rope and use it to make our climbing to the top easier, huh?..."

The way she asks with such a flirteous smile is hard for anyone to resist but maybe Jakobee has other things in mind as he's setting himself alight again...


OOC:
spot
spot (1d20=10)


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 14, 2010)

John sees the spoor he'd been illuminating with his staff's special light continue up the slope as he climbs.  When he stops near Rosalia, it is still apparent that the drag marks are still heading toward the opening in the ceiling.
OOC: John may also make a spot check.  Still waiting on Jakobee's.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 14, 2010)

Amaury said:


> Rosalia points to the thing sticking out from the ceiling hole.
> 
> She tries to see whether that thing moves or seems alive.
> 
> ...




"*Because I can't fly. But if you wrap your arms around my shoulders I can carry you as I climb*." He says with a smile and dispels the flame from his hand so he can use it to climb again. Once she wraps her arms around him he proceeds up to the entrance. "*Devils below the cave opening here looks almost womb like*."


----------



## Amaury (Jan 14, 2010)

Rosalia is not too excited by the idea at first but then agrees. "Hum, ok 'Jack'.. you cant' fall can you?" 
She'll then climb on top of him, squeezing her legs around his waist tightly, left hand on his shoulder and right hand ready to grab something...

_he's right.. it does look a bit like a womb.._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2010)

"wacha guys lookin at?" asks john nosily.

spot check:
1d20=5  (can you say clueless? I was almost too embarresed to post the result.)


----------



## Voadam (Jan 15, 2010)

Jakobee whispers with a small smile "*Don't worry, I won't let us fall.*" Rosalia pressed tightly against him Jakobee begins scaling up to enter the cave.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 16, 2010)

Roderic cannot wait any longer, and begins climbing the rope as well.  _Gods, don't let him be dead...  Oh, and good work on that woman's posterior, whichever of you designed it..._

[sblock=OOC] taking 10 on climbing[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2010)

*"Hurry up butty I'm tired of waiting..."* Tuk says, looking intently at the woman's attribute.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 21, 2010)

Roderic negotiates the slope and rope with little difficulty, bringing into view the same curious sight first experienced by Rosalia, with the view of her posterior thrown in as a nice bonus.  Roderic feels an almost involuntary grin forming on his face at the sound of Tuk's whining.
Jakobee's initial assessment of the object in the hole seems to become more and more likely the closer he gets to it, by virtue of the dark veins now visible running just under its surface.  Now that most of the bottom half of it is visible, he and Rosalia can see it has an elongated egg shape.  The shiny surface drips water onto the aggregate slope, and-  

OOC: Jakobee and Rosalia need to make another spot check.  John's spot reveals no new information.

[sblock=GM Notes]Eyes Only[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Jan 21, 2010)

Rosalia tightens her legs around Jakobee and lets him take her further up. She concentrates more on their immediate surroundings than the top part and even notices Roderic's smile to which she answers by narrowing her eyes to let him understand that she disapproved of it.



OOC
spot (1d20+1=5)


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 22, 2010)

Roderic cannot help but chuckle softly at Rosalia's glare.  He waits to see what else the scouts discover.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2010)

"climbing without a rope. now that is a neat trick."


----------



## Voadam (Jan 22, 2010)

Her legs wrapped tightly around him, Rosalia feels Jakobee tense as he sees _them_.

Spot 17


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 25, 2010)

Jakobee catches the barest hint of impending doom as the twin CLACK! of a pair of crossbows reaches his ears.  By shear luck, the two bolts come whizzing past Jakobee and Rosalia harmlessly from the dark hole above them.  The rapid movements of smaller humanoids reloading catch the wary eye of Jakobee.

OOC: Roll init everybody!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 25, 2010)

*"What th-" *mutters Tuk, distractedly as the bolts fly over his head.. 
7


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2010)

the two crowbow bolts whiz through the air as John suddenly realizes that there is something amiss ... 
1d20+2=21 

"Crossbow bolts? That is just plain rude!"


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 25, 2010)

Initiative 6 

Roderic's laughter is cut short by the whizzing of the quarrels.


----------



## Voadam (Jan 25, 2010)

*Jakobee Cyr*

19 Init


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 26, 2010)

OOC: Scrag never climbed the rope.  Can he see what's going on and the attackers?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

Thrindar had nearly fallen asleep standing up. As a result he is slow to react to the attack.

OOC: Initiative (1d20=3)


----------



## Amaury (Jan 26, 2010)

"Wow, what the heck..???" says a surprised and quickly horrified Rosalia.

She desesperately looks for places to put her hands and jump off Jakobbe's back and free him from her weight.

OOC:
init (1d20+7=18)


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 28, 2010)

ooc: scrag cannot directly see the attackers, but from the movements of those above and 

the bolts smacking into the rock near him he can get a pretty good idea what is happening 

and that the attackers must be in the hole up ahead and above.  Scrag is the only 

character that can see clearly the hole from the bottom of the slope due to his 

darkvision, the space on the other side of the hole is at a bad angle for him (like trying 

to look through a keyhole from 3 meters away), but his EOD does reach as far as the hole.
Please roll Scrag's init.
Those attempting combat related movement on the slope need to succeed at a DC 10 climb 

check to move at quarter speed. Those failing the check are flat-footed the following 

round while they use thier move to regain footing, unwedge a foot out of a crevace, etc.  

Those who do nothing but climb can move half speed with a climb check DC 5, and are 

considered flat-footed.  Failing this check means you are halted a round while you find an 

alternate path, regain your footing, etc.  Using the rope grants a +2 climb bonus to 

dedicated climbers only, one character at a time.
Basically, either you try to maintain your combat maneuverability and be harder to hit by 

sacrificing speed, or you say "heck with it!" and concentrate on climbing quickly by 

sacrificing your concern for getting hit.
The slope face is 40' from base to the lip of the hole, Jakobee and Rosalia are halfway up 

and five feet to the right from John, who is standing at the stalagmite with the rope.  

Roderic is five feet below John, where the rope meets the stalagmite.

John is up!

Init:
John    21
Jakobee    19
Rosalia    18
Tuk    7
Roderic    6
Thrindar3
Scrag    ?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 28, 2010)

_Is tuk able to see something he could throw a bullet at?_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2010)

*OOC:*


 let's see if I do this right ... 







John will attempt to cast one of his last remaining spells, lo light vision, to get a better view of what is shooting at the party.

Climb Check:  1d20+2=14 

(do I need a concentration check too?)


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 28, 2010)

OOC: From the base, with no special vision, Tuk has no view of the hole, much less anything beyond.
John does not need a concentration check.  What is John's new EOD after the spell?  John made the climb check, but where is he moving to? (up towards the hole, down to the base, left or right side-hill)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 28, 2010)

*"Damn..." *Strapping his chain around his arm Tuk climbs up recklessly. 

Climb: 24


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: John does not need a concentration check.  What is John's new EOD after the spell?  John made the climb check, but where is he moving to? (up towards the hole, down to the base, left or right side-hill)




give me a moment or two and I will look at the spell and tell you. I need to go off line for a second or so, my computer is giving me an "insfficient memory " warning for some doumb reason.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 7, 2010)

OOC: Let's find out what Jakobee and Rosalia are doing while we wait for Scott to sort out his PC problems...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry, problem was straightened out soon after my last post. I forgot you asked me a question... his new EOD (explosivive ordinence disposal?)  

his new edge of darkness is per normal lo lite vision:
Description:
The subject creature gains low-light vision

duration is 1 hour per level. his normal vision is doubled, and his shadowdy vision is doubled.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 8, 2010)

Scrag's init is 8, another bad roll. Roll Lookup

Is there a nearby tunnel that looks like it might ascend towards the sniper position?


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 9, 2010)

*Roderic*

The young paladin keeps his shield on his back, but is otherwise ready for combat as he climbs.  

[sblock=OOC]
Climb 16
"Combat ready" climbing.  At a quarter of his movement rate, in armor, it would be 1 square per move.  For a double move, means Roderic moved 10' up the slope.  [/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Feb 10, 2010)

Rosalia slips off Jakobee's back and attempts to keep some balance on the slope so as to ready her shortbow and get a shot at their attackers from her position



OOC: i assumed all this required double move.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 16, 2010)

(I'm going to assume Voadam is having difficulty getting to the game a bit, so I will run him until he cries uncle.)
Despite the distractingly jiggly weight on his back, Jacobee takes a pot-shot at the attackers through the cover of the hole lip and is rewarded with a scream of pain. (1d20+3=22, 1d6=5)  Rosalia gracefully slides off Jacobee's back and in one, fluid, motion readies her bow.  Tuk makes good time up the slope in a smooth, unconcerned and buisness-like manner, as if he were a machine made exactly for this purpose.  Taking no chances, Roderic maintains a defensive posture as he carefully works his way upwards to the unseen attackers.  Scrag looks around for any possible easier ways up, but sees none.  It would appear the attackers chose this point particularly for it's ease of defense.

OOC: Scott: So John's Edge Of Detection is how far, exactly? ;-)

Scrag is up!  What is Thrindar doing after Scrag?

Init:
John 21 cast lo-lite
Jakobee 19  Eldritch Blast 22,5dam
Rosalia 18  move, ready
Tuk 7  moving
Roderic 6  moving
Scrag 8  
Thrindar3


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 16, 2010)

_I love when you describe Tuk in a completely fitting way. That's so Tuk I wonder why I didn't write that myself._


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 16, 2010)

> OOC: Scott: So John's Edge Of Detection is how far, exactly? ;-)




I am just needing an info recall. The light on the staff is equal to a torch, right?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

Thrindar is attempting to climb while keeping alert to trouble.

OOC: DC 10 check: Climb check (1d20=3) failed.


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 17, 2010)

OOC: Waiting on Deuce Traveler, but Scott can post his intentions for next round in the mean time.  Since this will likely be relevant next round, there is room at the lip of the hole for two individuals to take half cover just behind the lip.  There also may be ways to get people up the slope faster using teamwork, should the characters find it tactically usefull.  Just sayin'.

Init:
John 21 cast lo-lite
Jakobee 19  Eldritch Blast 22,5dam
Rosalia 18  move, ready
Tuk 7  moving, gets 20' up
Roderic 6  moving, gets 10' up
Scrag 8  ?
Thrindar3 moving, gets flatfooted, must use move action to get moving again


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 17, 2010)

*OOC:*


 By the the way, the question of how much light does the staff emit? torch light or  ...?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 18, 2010)

If Scrag can see one of the shooters, he'll try to pluck him with an arrow.  Otherwise he'll climb up the rope to flee with his comrades.

OOC: 14 to hit, Roll Lookup


----------



## Yttermayn (Feb 19, 2010)

OOC: The staff light is equivalent to a torch, but is obviously of a magical nature.  Scag will have to ascend at least 20' before getting a meaningful view of the attackers.  And going up the slope isn't fleeing... just in case you actually meant to run away. ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 19, 2010)

[sblock=torch info]
from the D20 SRD:
Torch

A torch burns for 1 hour, clearly illuminating a 20-foot radius and providing shadowy illumination out to a 40-foot radius. If a torch is used in combat, treat it as a one-handed improvised weapon that deals bludgeoning damage equal to that of a gauntlet of its size, plus 1 point of fire damage. [/sblock]

so, lo-light vision would give him 40 feet of clear illumn and from 40 feet out to 80 feet out it would be shadowdy illumn. is that what you needed info wise?


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, that's fine.  What is your action?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2010)

John sees the goblins and launches a dart shaped glob or acid at one of them.

ranged touch attack:
1d20+2=14, 1d3=2


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 8, 2010)

ooc: Sorry, same as with Scrag, John will need to be up at least 20' before getting a meaningful view of the attackers.
While John is (presumably) climbing, What are Jakobee and Rosalia doing?

Init:
John 21 ? (rnd2)
Jakobee 19  Eldritch Blast 22,5dam (rnd1)
Rosalia 18  move, ready (rnd1)
Tuk 7  moving, gets 20' up (rnd1)
Roderic 6  moving, gets 10' up (rnd1)
Scrag 8 moving, gets up 20' (rnd1)
Thrindar3 moving, gets flatfooted, must use move action to get moving again (rnd1)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2010)

*OOC:*


 huh, thought i was already up there. My mistake. 





 john climbs up.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 8, 2010)

OOC: Now that you mention it, I think you climbed the rope up, which got you up 15'.  You could use a move action to get the last 5' and take a potshot.  Go ahead and roll for that.  They have cover so roll high! ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2010)

are any of the goblins on a ledge? are they within 30 feet?


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 11, 2010)

OOC: The kobolds are within 30', but they are not on the lip of the hole (they have some cover from the lip, but not as good as if they were right at the lip.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll tell you what I am thinking: I want to cast 'cantrips' at their feet. Are they standing on something that would allow this?


----------



## Amaury (Mar 15, 2010)

Rosalia, doubting that her physical attributes may give her any advantage over the scaly kobolds , will simply aim her shortbow and fire at the first available target.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 16, 2010)

OOC: John can't see the floor that they stand on, due to the fact that they are above his position, and are a few feet back from the hole so that only the upper 1/2 to 3/4 of their bodies are visible.
This is an ascii diagram if the side view. KK = kobolds, JR = Jac and Rose, J = John, E = Everyone else. Broken line is ceiling and hole, dots show the slope kinda.
edit: damn, enw removes all my spaces. How do you post with spaces?

```
KK
__________________    ________________
                             .
                        .
                 JR.
               .
         J.
      . 
E.
```
Jacobee should post his action also.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2010)

OOC: use the code tags such as: {code} & {/code} but replace the curly braces with square brackets.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2010)

```
what tailspinner said
```


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2010)

OOC: Why don't you use a google spreadsheet of Google Docs to make maps? It's easy, it's free and you don't have to download anything, plus you can share your file and each updates their actions on the sheet, moving their token around.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 16, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC: Why don't you use a google spreadsheet of Google Docs to make maps? It's easy, it's free and you don't have to download anything, plus you can share your file and each updates their actions on the sheet, moving their token around.




Thanks, Tailspinner and Scott.  I will check out google docs.  Anything to make it easier for us.


----------



## Yttermayn (Mar 25, 2010)

OOC: I do believe John is still up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: John can't see the floor that they stand on, due to the fact that they are above his position, and are a few feet back from the hole so that only the upper 1/2 to 3/4 of their bodies are visible.
> This is an ascii diagram if the side view. KK = kobolds, JR = Jac and Rose, J = John, E = Everyone else. Broken line is ceiling and hole, dots show the slope kinda.
> edit: damn, enw removes all my spaces. How do you post with spaces?
> 
> ...




ok, now i see how things are situated. John really has no chance to do any thing so he will  ... talk!

" I have an idea. if i could get someone to throw this smoke stick, " he produces one from his back pack, " athen I will cast my last spell, caltrops, and maybe they will come toward us and i will haave cast it in fronat of them in athe smoke. it should last about 12 seconds. 

Then somelne who haas better aim then I can use my cross bow and snipe those kobolds as the exit from the smoke.What do you think of that?"


----------



## Amaury (Apr 2, 2010)

"Throw it to me darling!!" shouts Rosalia.




OOC: is the game dying?..


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 2, 2010)

John will toss the cross bow to rosie.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 5, 2010)

OOC: No, the games not dying.  I have been a bad GM and getting too distracted with other projects lately.  Spring has me jonesing to get outside and hike and work on my Skydeck (TM) after a long Montana winter.  My apollogies, I will try to pay more attention.

John should roll a ranged touch attack to toss to Rose (should be easy, just don't fumble).  Who is throwing the smoke stick?  I think you meant to throw the smoke stick to Rose, not the crossbow (since she already has a bow).  And them I'm guessing Rose will ignite and toss it up into the hole?  Rose should roll a ranged touch, AC 12 to get it into the hole.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2010)

John tosses the smokestick to rosie:

(ugh, not a fumble, but ... ) 

1d20+2=4


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 7, 2010)

OOC: Yes, use up your bad rolls while the penalties for failure are small...

John throws the smokestick  like a girl to, ironically, a girl... ...who snatches it expertly out of the air with ease and a slight frown at John's less than manly performance.

OOC: Jakobee is up! And then Rosalia!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2010)

**blush**


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 13, 2010)

Jakobee climbs the last few feet carefully, getting a line of sight on one of the enemies and takes a 
potshot, scorching the ceiling beyond.

OOC: Rosalia is up!


----------



## Amaury (Apr 14, 2010)

Rosalia manages to catch the smokestick by pure reflex and also not to lose her footing as well. 
She ignites the stick and is initially suprised by the speed at which the smoke develops. 
However, having memorised the emplacement of her target, with a gentle and precise movement of her arm and hips, she throws almost blindly the stick to the ceiling hole and succeeds. 
The smoke suddenly fills the ceiling area!

"Boys, it's now or never! Climb!" she shouts.

OOC
full round to ignite and throw.
throw smokestick (1d20+3=19)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2010)

climb, take 10: 12


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 16, 2010)

John and Rosalia scramble up the slope under cover of smoke to arrive at the top, with Jakobee bringing up the rear.  Helfdan arrives a moment later, having taken the opportunity also.  In the light of the burning smokestick, those present can just make out two smallish figures coming closer to the hole and waving their arms in a vain attempt to clear away smoke.  
OOC: You each have a surprise action.  A 5 foot step will put any of you in melee range.  I am pushing this fight forward in an attempt to alleviate stagnation.  Any characters on the ground may make it to the top of the slope also on a non-fumble climb roll.  Init for the moment is first come first serve.  Let's try this shizzzz.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 16, 2010)

OOC: Where is Scrag at this time?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 16, 2010)

Tuk thought he was almost on the top thanks to his skille climbing feat, however he seems to be down below. He makes another effort and tries to climb up recklessly 

climb 10


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 16, 2010)

OOC: Voda, you are of course right, I forgot about where Tuk was when I posted.  He can of course be right up there with everyone else.  Since a 5 foot step would take normal melee'ers in range, Tuk could hit from here with his reach (chains).  So no climbing necessary.  Deuce, Scrag was at the bottom if I remember right, and can take the opportunity provided by the smoke screen.  I'm basically using the smoke as an excuse to end combat, skip a few rounds of climbing, then re-initiate initiative with the new system, starting with a 'surprise' round in favor of the PC's.  This game needs to move on.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 16, 2010)

Rosalia is quickly up there and she manages to lift herself very easily before landing in a very smoky area.

The attempts by the kobolds to disperse the smoke reveal them easily and she steps forward thrusting her rapier at the base of one of her opponents' neck.

The small creature screams in surprise and pain. The blade penetrates deep in the kobold's neck and blood starts spilling everywhere.


OOC
to hit rapier (1d20=15) 
dmg+sneak (1d6=4, 1d6=2) 
init (1d20+7=27)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 17, 2010)

John will use the weapon he has at hand: the pecilular 1/4 staff of his grandfather.

(you said 5'step to get to the goblins, right?) 5 foot move to 'smallish figure in smoke'

1d20=12


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 17, 2010)

*Roderic*

The young paladin steps up next to Rosalia, shielding her left side with his own frame.  He swings his longsword at the nearest beastie.

18 to hit, 4 damage


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 18, 2010)

Tok swings his deadly weapon towards the nearest foe. He smiles wickedly although his attack was a bit off.

12 vs AC for 12 dmg


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 18, 2010)

Scrag takes advantage of the smoke and begins the ascent so he may catch up to his companions.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 18, 2010)

The creature Rosalia stabbed clawed ineffectually at its throat.  Moments later, Roderic's blade swept it's head from the rest of it's body, along with a few fingers.  Even though flatfooted, John's staff strike seemed to do little to the other creature.  In a similar twist of fate, Tuk's chain also failed to connect with the remaining foe.
OOC:  Scrag has already had time to climb up (my last post), Go ahead and engage if you like, Deuce.  Next round is no longer surprise.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

Thrindar climbs up to join the others and then during the surprise round he casts burning hands at the one remaining kobold.

OOC: Climb Check (1d20=15)
Burning Hands damage (1d4=3)


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 20, 2010)

The kobold screams in pain and surprise at the sudden searing of its corrupted flesh.  
OOC: Let's get Scrag going and decide how we wanna do init...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 21, 2010)

OOC: Please roll for me.

Scrag roars as he charges forward with his axe, nearly barreling over his companions as he takes a swing at the kobold.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 22, 2010)

Scrag scrambles over and through his companions, but the awkward movement affects his swing and he barely misses the kobold.
1d20+5=11, 1d12+7=11

OOC: Now we can roll new inits, using a new init system I mentioned before.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 22, 2010)

*OOC:*


 and for the record, this is the plan, right? 
 the plan 







John's Inititive:
1d20+2=19 

Ready an action: if a kobold comes with in range of his whack-a-kobold he will do so.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2010)

OOC:  Y, please cue me when Grok is needed.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 23, 2010)

OOC: Yep, that's the plan.  Let's get init Rolls everyone.  This is kind of a roll-call too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 23, 2010)

my inititive in in post 1061


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

OOC: Initiative (1d20=13)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 23, 2010)

_Int: 5_


----------



## Amaury (Apr 23, 2010)

ooc: 27 as per my previous roll. if it's up to Rose to hit, she'll still benefit from sneak if kobolds are behind her in terms of init. can you describe what we see please?


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 23, 2010)

Those who came forward to attack the kobolds in melee are in a ten foot wide tunnel with water running along the bottom of it.  At the lip of the hole, it waterfalls down, splattering everywhere, including onto the inert coccoon shaped thing hanging down a few feet away from the lip.  The coccoon is to Rosalia's back, Roderic is beside her, and Scrag is ahead of her, standing over the headless body of the first kobold.  Thrindar and John are just behind this group, and Tuk and Jakobee is bringing up the rear.

OOC:
Rosalia 27
John 19
Thrindar 13
Tuk 5
Jakobee 5
Waiting on Roderic's init.  Hopefully, Rose will ice this kobold and we won't have to resort to non-euclidian, Michael Bay style physics to finish this up!


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 24, 2010)

*Roderic*

Initiative 14


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 24, 2010)

OOC: Wow, Scrag might actually do well this time.

Init is 21: Roll Lookup


----------



## Amaury (Apr 24, 2010)

Rosalia tries to use the split second before the kobold react and moves quickly forward to hit the scaly humanoid. However the slippery floor gets her to miss her opponent.


OOC
rapier (1d20=5)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2010)

*pardon my ignorance*



Yttermayn said:


> Hopefully, Rose will ice this kobold and we won't have to resort to *non-euclidian, Michael Bay style physics *to finish this up!




??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2010)

*DeWar got one right for once...*

What he said???


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 25, 2010)

Rosalia fails, utterly.  Scrag grins as he realizes he might steal the kill from the slightly faster human woman.

Scrag's up!

OOC:
Rosalia 27
Scrag 21
John 19
Roderic 14
Thrindar 13
Tuk 5
Jakobee 5

Michael Bay, director of Armageddon, Transformers, etc.  Known for lots of explosions and completely unreal physics.  Euclid - Greek mathematician considered by some to be the father of geometry.  Something that is non-euclidian is something that would operate outside our understanding of the 3 dimensional world.  Basically I hope not to violate the laws of nature to have you guys packed into a small space and moving around, doing battle.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 25, 2010)

OOC: I just find that slinging a chain in a closed environment surrounded by people might be very dangerous to said people.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2010)

OOC: I think we can safely say that kobold is going down.  19 to hit, 15 for damage.  Roll Lookup

Although Scrag missed on his first swing, he grabs his greataxe and returns the next instant with a backhand swing aimed at the midrift of the kobold.


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 25, 2010)

Scrag's swing at first appears to do nothing.  Then, as the kobold starts to react to the sudden presence of its earlier targets, it loses it's balance.  There is a sound like someone pulling a boot out of thick mud, and the top half of the creature topples over while the bottom half falls to the side.  Dark ichor spreads in a pool on the floor and starts turning black.  A similar transformation is witnessed of the other kobold.

ooc: What will you all do now?


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 25, 2010)

*Roderic*

The paladin looks about the cavern, seeking sign of his lost friend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 25, 2010)

John looks around for any more signs of possible assailants, then realizing there are none, he looks about for signs of grock, whose wandering footprints have been sighted to head this way.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 25, 2010)

Rosalia's face expresses her disgust at the black goo whose origin and purpose they fail to understand.
But she does have a look around, looks for exits and will take the first one.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 25, 2010)

With a grin of satisfaction, Tuk coils the chains around his arms.* "Disgusting as allways. This place is already getting boring."*


----------



## Amaury (Apr 26, 2010)

Rosalia turns around when Tuk makes this remark. _Boring??!!_ 

She shrugs and says sarcastically: "Should have realized it was coming from you.. 

Mr Tuk, you must live such an exciting life!.. I'm sooo honoured to be here along with you! 

She concludes: "How boring it might be, stay alert.. or we might all meet our poor companion's fate and end up as black goo ourselves!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 26, 2010)

*"Sweetheart, if you like eximent I would share mine with you any time you want."* the mercenary grins. *"Aye, I'll stay alert, I said it was a boring place, not a harmless place."*


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 27, 2010)

After the smoke clears, the companions note that there are two ways out of this narrow little chamber: back the way the came and down the hole, or following the stream of water upwards through a 5 foot wide tunnel.  Behind them and suspended conspicuously above the hole is the cocoon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 27, 2010)

*"Let's open this up, perhaps some 'poor traveller' was caught by the spiders with enough gold to worth a try"* Says Tuk, and takes his small dagger out of it's sheath. He prosigues to cut open the cocoon, regardless of his companion's morale issues with stealing dead people.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 29, 2010)

Roderic sheathes his sword and moves up to help Tuk.  "Easy there, friend.  The one inside may yet be alive."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2010)

Scrag merely grunts and with a quick gesture, he offers to open the cocoon with his axe.


----------



## Amaury (Apr 29, 2010)

Rosalia picks up a torch and prefers to venutre a bit in the corridor checking whether black goo comes from there or not.

She'll listen up for strange noises.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 30, 2010)

re strange noises: other then Joh's heavy breathing?


----------



## Yttermayn (Apr 30, 2010)

When Tuk begins cutting, he discovers the thing is made of some kind of flesh, rather than web.  It bleeds black where he cuts, and roderic gets glimpses of greenish skin and armor through the mess.  Scrag gets a growing feeling of familiarity with something inside it.  Nightmare images of Groks abduction flash into his mind.  Ooc: I will post rosalias stuff later when I'm home with my map.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 30, 2010)

Scrag slowly lowers his axe and peeks inside the wound in curiosity.  "Scraaag?"


----------



## Yttermayn (May 1, 2010)

Rosalia follows the stream of water upwards beyond her companions.  The sound of trickling water is soon supplanted by the roar of a river and a widening of the passage into another chamber of unknown dimensions and content.
OOC: Roll hide.


----------



## Amaury (May 1, 2010)

Rosalia makes use of the surrounding shadows as she progresses in the tunnel..


OOC
1d20+7=26


----------



## Yttermayn (May 1, 2010)

Scrag widens the gash in the cocoon to reveal more of what's inside.  An ear, then part of a face, then Grok's entire head lolls out.  The weight of the head starts an avalanche of orc flesh spilling out of the cocoon.  Scrag reflexively catches the unconscious cleric before he slips down the hole and onto the slope below.
Advancing a few more feet ahead, Rosalia sees a narrow gash cut into the rock by an underground river.  A little of the water is diverted through a crack in the stone beneath her feet to for the stream that wends its way down the passage she just came through.  Stalactites hang down low in this cavern, almost touching the floor and river surface.  On the other side of the river, Rosalia can barely make out what appears to be two passageways leading off into the gloom.


----------



## Amaury (May 1, 2010)

Rosalia stands by the water and checks her surroundings looking for unusual shapes. She listens for a moment before ascertaining whether she can jump over the water to the other side.


OOC
spot (1d20+1=8) 
listen (1d20=7) 
I'm not clear: she's at the end of a corridor with a river blocking her way. after the river the corridor splits in two, correct? the corridor she's in has a bit of this river running through it.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 1, 2010)

OOC: The tunnel she was in opened up into a cavern.  The cavern has a small river running through it.  On the opposite side of the river, the cavern has two openings leading off to who-knows-where.  Between the width of the river  and the slickness of the floor, Rosalia is pretty sure that a leap across the river would end badly for her.  She does, however, notice the riverbed is shallow in places, and it looks as though between staying in the shallow spots and stabilizing herself with the low hanging stalactites, she could make it across without incident, given a little luck.


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> Scrag widens the gash in the cocoon to reveal more of what's inside.  An ear, then part of a face, then Grok's entire head lolls out.  The weight of the head starts an avalanche of orc flesh spilling out of the cocoon.  Scrag reflexively catches the unconscious cleric before he slips down the hole and onto the slope below.



Grok just cuddles up to Scrag and then slips back into his deeper unconscious state.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 1, 2010)

Scrag gently lays Grok down then starts checking him for wounds.  After that he looks around for water where he can clean the mess off his companion.  "Help Grok!" He demands his allies.


----------



## Amaury (May 1, 2010)

OOC: thanks.


Rosalia feels a bit on her own suddenly. That dark big room. The black goo no one understands.

_Come on girl! You've seen worse!_

She takes a breath in and walks along the river, about 10 feet from it. She hopes to check for shallow parts where they could cross if the river stream allows it.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 1, 2010)

Ooc:


yttermayn said:


> she does, however, notice the riverbed is shallow in places, and it looks as though between staying in the shallow spots and stabilizing herself with the low hanging stalactites, she could make it across without incident, given a little luck.


----------



## Amaury (May 1, 2010)

Satisfied with finding these shallow parts, she makes a mental note of their location and heads back to see what the rest of the group is up to.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2010)

*"You seem to have more talent helping people, me, I'm just for the killing" *Replies Tuk as he pushes the paladin towards Grok


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2010)

*OOC:*


 there is a small trickle of waterr flowing in this area, right? not really enough to wash off grock? If this is correct, John will walk to the river sound and see if the water is good enough to use to clean off Grok.


----------



## Helfdan (May 2, 2010)

*Roderic*

The paladin shoots Tuk an annoyed look, but of course moves to Grok's side.  He pulls out his waterskin and attempts to revive the half-orc.


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2010)

*Grok*



Helfdan said:


> The paladin shoots Tuk an annoyed look, but of course moves to Grok's side.  He pulls out his waterskin and attempts to revive the half-orc.



In his half-delirium [95%?], Grok says, "No wakey, mommy, Grok sleep more, sleeeeeeep."


----------



## Amaury (May 2, 2010)

Rosalia is back to her companions when she sees them tending after Grok. "What stench!! Even the sewage system doesn't stink like that!!

But, but, it's Grok isn't it??" It's like he's being kept in that cocoon for late lunch! Gosh.

Alright, there is a river overthere where we can wash him directly in it..It might be easier boys.." she offers.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 2, 2010)

ooc: To answer Scott's question, the water flow through here is about like a bathtub spigot.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 2, 2010)

*OOC:*


 Ah, thank you very much!







"There is a pretty good steady stream right here. maybe we can use it to wake him up? It will be easier to mve him to the river with his cooperation and him walking I would think."


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2010)

*Grok*

"Skkkknnngggggzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz," snores Grok.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 3, 2010)

ooc: Just in case it wasn't assumed, Grok can wake up anytime Leif would like now that he's free of the cocoon...


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2010)

OOC:  Awwww, shhhhh!!!  Don't spoil my fun, please?


----------



## Helfdan (May 3, 2010)

*Roderic*

The paladin narrows his eyes, then grins at the others.  "There's one sure way...  Hey Grok!  Breakfast time!"


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2010)

*Grok*



Helfdan said:


> The paladin narrows his eyes, then grins at the others.  "There's one sure way...  Hey Grok!  Breakfast time!"



Grok opens one eye hesitantly at first, and then springs to his feet.

"Good!  It's about time.  I'll have a big stack of pancakes, four, make that five eggs, and a big heap of bacon and sausage."

[sblock=Helfdan]Ooooh, you're a sneaky one!  I'll remember this! [/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (May 3, 2010)

Rosalia reacts to Grok's revival: "Hmmm that MUST be the real Grok! Welcome back with us Mr Grok... 

You're looking OK... Not in pain? No bruises??

Do you recall what happened to you after we entered the caverns??"


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2010)

John Lets Rosalia ask the questions as she is doing a great ob of apperently reading his own thoughts.Though he does look aroound to see what may have put him in the cacoon in the first place, like spiders hanging from the cieling, or what ever.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2010)

Tuk notices John's reaction and catches his thoughts as well. It seems that the mage was an open book.* "Yeah, whatever put a metal coated orc in a cocoon is worth be weary about." *The mercenary narrows his eyes, but the dark keeps its secrets from him. *"Hey you pretty face, you can see in the dark can't you? Take a look in the ceiling, there might be a big bottom spider hanging over our heads." *he says to Scrag, pointing upwards.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2010)

John raises the lit end of the staff higher in hopes of spreading the light further


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2010)

*Grok*



Amaury said:


> Rosalia reacts to Grok's revival: "Hmmm that MUST be the real Grok! Welcome back with us Mr Grok...
> 
> You're looking OK... Not in pain? No bruises??
> 
> Do you recall what happened to you after we entered the caverns??"



"Well OF COURSE I'm the 'real' Grok!  Sheesh, who would pretend to be me?  Oh, and it's nice to be back, too.  You know, I don't even remember entering the caverns.  Wait!  We're in caverns now?"

Grok checks himself over thoroughly.  "Nope, can't seem to find anything that needs mending, but thanks for asking."
OOC:  Grok IS ok, isn't he?


----------



## Helfdan (May 4, 2010)

Roderic laughs as he hands Grok some salt poek and waybread from his pack.  "The breakfast of kings, my friend."  His eyes narrow.  "You don't remember our journey here?  Not even your marriage to the troll?"


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2010)

*Grok*

"Thamgs, fwemd," says Grok around a mouthful of salt pork and waybread.  Then he swallows hard:  "Marriage to a TROLL??  Oh, is THAT what that was?  Him carrying me across the threshold?  Well, cool it down, Mr. Scrag!  You're going to pay a heavy price if you try to consummate THIS union!  You know, not EVERY part of a troll regenerates.   But no, the journey is a blank to me at the moment.  Perhaps my memory will come back as I am now rested?"

OOC:  Feel free, Yttermayn, to fill in any necessary blanks for Grok, ok?


----------



## Amaury (May 4, 2010)

"Ok boys we haven't got much time for public house jokes..."  Rosalia says.


"John, do you see anything up on the ceiling? If not let's move on to the next cavern.. There you can wash yourself Grok.. that is once you've finished stuffing your face!" she proposes.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 5, 2010)

Those gazing at the ceiling see nothing but the rubbery remains of the cocoon, slowly melting into a viscous black mess onto the slope below.

OOC: Grok remembers the battle with Logbrag, and progressing further into the cave, and the group being attacked by something, but nothing past that until he felt Scrag's delicate hands catch him falling from the cocoon.


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2010)

*Grok*

"Let's see....I remember.....the battle with Logbrag, and exploring further into the cave, and I seem to recall us being attacked by something, but nothing past that it's all a blank until I felt Scrag's dainty little hands catch me falling from the cocoon.  By the way, Scrag, are you part cactus, or what?"

OOC:  Logbrag?  Anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 5, 2010)

John lools to Rose and shakes his head, " I se enothing. Lets move on"


----------



## Amaury (May 5, 2010)

Rosalia leads the group back to the main cavern.

_Strange that Grok doesn't recall a thing.. No pain, no fear, nothing. He ran away suddenly.. Maybe some mental control.._ she thinks as she gracesfully walks ahead.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 6, 2010)

Those progressing into the next chamber first pass through a corridor with a few turns in it and a stream running along the bottom.  The sound of running water gets louder as they go, and reaches a roar when the corridor opens to a cavern with an underground river running through it.  The stream in the corridor is fed from this river, via a crack in the stone floor.  The river is fast moving, but appears to have shallow spots where someone could wade through, given some support in the form of handholds from low hanging stalactites.  Those with better vision can make out two passageways on the other side of the river at the back of the cavern.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"As happy as I am to be underground again, I do wish we could find some _dry_ passageways and caves to explore!  I think I'm allergic to water!"

[sblock=Ytttermayn?]100 xp, for real?  I figure this post is sure to provoke a snide remark from DeWar, too![/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 11, 2010)

*"Coward." *spits Tuk as he tries to bypass the river using his hold on the stalactites.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Coward, eh?  I'll show you!" says Grok as he makes ready to follow, taking careful note of the hand- and footholds used by Tuk.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2010)

Leif said:


> "As happy as I am to be underground again, I do wish we could find some _dry_ passageways and caves to explore!  I think I'm allergic to water!"
> 
> 100 xp, for real?  I figure this post is sure to provoke a snide remark from DeWar, too!






Voda Vosa said:


> *"Coward." *spits Tuk as he tries to bypass the river using his hold on the stalactites.












*OOC:*


 now, the time is for that snide remark:
Does Leif _ever_ play a corageous character? or are they aall whiny babies?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 11, 2010)

John follows after Grok to cross the river, hee too taking care to cross using stalagtites and hand holds.


----------



## Amaury (May 11, 2010)

Rosalia's instincts drive her to stay on the river banks, shortbow ready. She doesn't trust these black waters assimilating them to their mysterious black goo.

She waits until everyone has safely passed on the other side to do so.


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

When he reaches the far side of the stream, Grok pauses to give John a hand reaching the shore.  "Careful, Uncle, don't want to take a bad step and wind up at the healer's for another month."
[sblock=DeWar]Snideness noted and appreciated.[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (May 12, 2010)

The swift current pulls at the legs of those attempting to traverse the stream.

OOC: Everyone in the room make a spot check, then whoever is crossing make a balance check, please.

Grok, FTW: +100 exp ;-)


----------



## Helfdan (May 12, 2010)

*Roderic*

The paladin chuckles at his friends' antics as he crosses the stream, shield at the ready.  

Balance 18
Spot 5


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok curls his lip at the paladin's laughter. 

spot: 23
balance: 8
spot; balance (1d20+3=23, 1d20+1=8)


----------



## Yttermayn (May 13, 2010)

Jacobee looks throughly unnerved by the swift currents as the others start trying to ply their way across.  "I'll meet you guys back in town later.  I have some... buisness to attend to."  Without another word, he leaves.

OOC: Will update when we get balance and spot checks from Tuk and John.  I'm assuming Thrindar and Scrag are waiting with Rose.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2010)

((ooc )) oh the dm is going to love these rolls:

1d20=2, 1d20+2=4

by the way, that is spot and balence, respectively


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2010)

Scrag crosses next.

OOC: Balance is 12, Spot is 21.  Roll Lookup


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

OOC:  Ooops, incorrect, see next post.

[sblock=DeWar]"Whiny crybabies" are hereby banished![/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (May 17, 2010)

There are several places for the party to cross in this room.
Roderic manages to make it almost all the way across the river, when a monsterous centipede rushes down along the stalagtite he's holding for balance and tries to bite him, but fails.
Grok gets partway across the river, but slips on the slick riverbottom and gets washed 10 feet downstream before scrabbling his way back to shore.  His upward view as he fell afforded him a glimpse of a monsterous centipede rushing down the stalactite he was holding onto.
John's loose clothing caught the current like a parachute and the current whipped him downstream 7 feet before he was able to claw his way back ashore.
Scrag used his greater mass and visual accuity to stay on his feet and avoid the centipedes alltogether on his way to the other side.
Since Rosalia was set to observe the others attempts at crossing, she easily spotted the two centipedes as they swarmed down on those in the river.

OOC: Try to avoid making assumptions about what rolls mean and the consequences of making or failing them.  Tuk and Thrindar can make a spot check now to see if they are surprised, or ready as Rosalia is.  If they succeed (DC 10), they get a partial action.  Roderic has a partial action and he can move to get across the stream, stand and fight in it with another balance check, or do some other partial action.  Scrag is on the opposite shore and is free to make a partial action.  Rosalia is able to make a partial action.  Grok is prone and soggy and has a partial action.  John is prone, unaware of the centipedes, soggy, and generally hating life.  Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

OOC:  From the way your post was worded, Yttermayn, I gather that Grok was forced to retreat to the "near" side of the stream.  Unless told otherwise, I'm operating under that presumption.

IC:  The soggy Grok curses as only a pi**ed off orc can curse.  "%^&*$$@@@# Blasted bugs!  I'd have made it if I hadn't seen that vile creature!  OOC:  For his partial action, Grok will stand, and prepare himself as much as he is able for the fight to come.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 17, 2010)

OOC: You understood perfectly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 17, 2010)

*OOC:*


 a soggy john presently hating life is pretty much perfect in description.







*cough! cough! sputter sputter cough!*  

John stands up and looks around, water dripping from every strand of cloth and strand of hair upon him. 

"Ok, I made it. every one else ok?" He looks around to find rosalia to see if she has made it accross.


----------



## Helfdan (May 18, 2010)

Roderic holds his shield up to ward off the monstrous insect as he crosses to the other side of the stream, seeking solid ground to fight.


----------



## Amaury (May 18, 2010)

"Crawly.. big crawly things coming at us!!" Rosalia shouts as she spots the Centipedes.

She stays on her side of the river and shoots at the first available target.


shortbow (1d20+7=19) 
dmg (1d6=1)


----------



## Yttermayn (May 19, 2010)

OOC: Oh yeah, everyone roll initiative.  Once we get all the partial actions for Scrag, Roderic, Grok, and Rosalia, we'll resolve on initiative.  So, yeah, we just need Scrags action and everyones init's.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

G-Orc's init. = init. against giant centipede(s) (1d20+1=12)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 19, 2010)

*"Bugs"* states Tuk as he advances stoically towards a position where he can sap his chain to the vermin from a safe distance. As he is able, the mercenary flails one of the vermin with his wicked chain. 


*
Spot: 17
Move to attack from the shore using the chain reach if possible
Initiative: 22
Attack: 20 for 8 dmg*


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 19, 2010)

*OOC:*


 uh, I hate to admitt this but I assumed I made it accross the river. did I? 







  Inititive:  1d20+2=11


----------



## Amaury (May 19, 2010)

After firing, Rosalia will make sure that she keeps a safe distance between her and the mandibles of the giant bugs!




OOC
init (1d20+7=8)


----------



## Helfdan (May 20, 2010)

*Roderic*

Initiative 10

(Roderic's partial action is to cross the stream.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 20, 2010)

Scrag takes out his bow and also fires at the closest bug.  "Buggers!"

Ooc: Init is 16. Roll Lookup


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 20, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

OOC: Spot check +4, Initiative check (1d20+4=17, 1d20=16)


----------



## Yttermayn (May 21, 2010)

Deuce, please rolls Scrags attack and damage.  Also, please designate a target.  There are currently two centipedes, one on the stalactite close to Roderic, and another on a stalactite close to where Grok fell in the water.


Tuk 17
Scrag 16 *
Thrindar 16
Grok 12 *
John 11 OOC: Nope, John failed the balance check and was swept downstream until he climbed back out on the same side.
Roderic 10 *
Rosalia 8 *
centipedes 4

* These chars have a partial action.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2010)

[From previous post...]



Leif said:


> IC:  The soggy Grok curses as only a pi**ed off orc can curse.  "%^&*$$@@@# Blasted bugs!  I'd have made it if I hadn't seen that vile creature!  OOC:  For his partial action, Grok will stand, and prepare himself as much as he is able for the fight to come.




Is Grok within melee range of a centipede?  If so, he attacks if he's able, if he's not able to do that, then he'll just concentrate on getting his soggy butt out of the stream.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2010)

*OOC:*





Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> a soggy john presently hating life is pretty much perfect in description.
> ...




I have edited my last post to make the neccessary correction. In case I am needed to post something, I plan on John moving to help Rosalia at the next round.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2010)

Scrag shoots at the one closest to Grok.

OOC: Hit is 18, damage 3.  Roll Lookup


----------



## Yttermayn (May 22, 2010)

Scrag's arrow thunks into the centipede solidly, in the middle of it's back and the creature falls into the river to be quickly swept away.  The centipede near Roderic remains.  Grok scrambles up out of the stream before it can carry him further and gets back on his sodden feet.  Roderic warily wades the rest of the way across, keeping an eye out for any more bugs.  Rosalia fires on the centipede that attacked Grok and nicks it, slicing off an few legs with her broadhead.



Leif said:


> Is Grok within melee range of a centipede?  If so, he attacks if he's able, if he's not able to do that, then he'll just concentrate on getting his soggy butt out of the stream.




OOC: Nope, he was washed downstream ten feet before getting out.  You can use your partial action to get up from a prone position, or whatever else you'd like to do.
It looks like Scrag did roll the attack, I had assumed the roll link was for the init roll, but they don't match.  I'll go ahead and roll damage.

Tuk is up! (he currently has just enough reach to possibly hit the creature on it's stalactite with his whip)

Tuk 17
Scrag 16
Thrindar 16
Grok 12
John 11
Roderic 10
Rosalia 8
centipede 4

Cent. 1: dead
cent. 2:-1


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2010)

OOC: I already rolled an attack and wrote an IC description for that I think.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 25, 2010)

Tuk ends the threat with a snap of his chain and a bored look on his face, neatly ripping the centipede, and the stalactite it was on, into two pieces which fall into the water.

OOC: My apologies, I missed that somehow.  Everyone roll another spot.


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok's spot check = spot (1d20+3=18)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2010)

Satisfied with the hit, Tuk rolls his chain around his left arm, however, in doing so he spills centipede's blood in his eyes. He rubs them frantically as he screams *"Ah! It burns!"*

Tuk is blind: 1


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 25, 2010)

John offers water to tuk to help wash out the bug juice from his eyes. 

1d20=7


----------



## Yttermayn (May 25, 2010)

Now that the excitement is over, Grok remembers seeing a quick flash of something shiny under the water before being swept away.  Looking around, he thinks he knows where he saw it; over by the rocks where the water eddies halfway across the river...


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok goes over to the place where he thought he saw something shiny, and looks again.  "Mmmm, me saw _something_ in water here.  Something _shiny_, too!


----------



## Helfdan (May 26, 2010)

Roderic looks around on the other side of the stream. 

Spot 15


----------



## Yttermayn (May 26, 2010)

Grok sees the thing that caught his attention again, submerged and caught between some rocks in the river.
Drawn by Grok's blatant curiosity, Roderic also spots something in the water...


----------



## Amaury (May 26, 2010)

".. hate bugs!" says Rosalia more for herself.

Satisfied they are no more of a threat and hearing the word "shiny" she joins Grok, shortbow still at the ready.





OCC: are the centipedes real or also turning into black goo?
shiny? you said shiny?


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok tries to reach the newly discovered 'shiny' and retrieve it from the rocks.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2010)

*"Thanks mate" *says Tuk as he washes the centipede goo out of his eyes. The first, and perhaps the last sign of gratitude Heavy Hands has showed so far.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 27, 2010)

Scrag asks, "Why Grok swim now?"


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok, distracted by trying to retrieve the shiny object, says, "Hmm?  Oh, well, you know, they say it's supposed to be good for your heart and all that."


----------



## Yttermayn (May 28, 2010)

Grok reaches down and feels something hard and regular shaped, but coated with a slimey sheen.  When he pulls, what first emerges is some rusted bands of metal, then waterlogged wood, then something long and white... Several boney fingers clinging to a small chest!  Boney arms follow, and then a skull and torso.  Although truly dead, the corpse literally has a deathgrip on the chest.  Finally, the arms break off at the elbow and Grok is able to move back ashore.  The chest appears to be locked, and it is heavy and solid.

OOC: Amaury may never know if the 'pedes were gooey or not, since they fell in the river and washed downstream.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Relieved to be rid of his macabre burden, Grok hefts himself out of the water.  "Well, looky what the 'orcy' found!  I think we'll need some sneaky-type person to get it open, though."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 28, 2010)

"My lockpick," says Scrag as he shows off his large axe.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2010)

*"I agree with the troll, bash it"*


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Deciding that discretion is, indeed, the better part of valor, Grok eases away so as not to be between Scrag and the chest, or anywhere that he could be hit by fragments, for that matter.  "Knock yourself out, there, Troll."


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 28, 2010)

"Uh Rosalia, Scrag is trying to take your job, It seems."


----------



## Amaury (May 28, 2010)

"Scrag, there might be something fragilen in there.. you mind sweetheart??"

If Scrag doesn't, she'll slide down in the water making sure her long hair is not getting wet (real bad for a city girl) and have a look at the corpse and chest.



OOC: spot & search, and Disable if need be..


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 29, 2010)

As John is on the same side as Rosalia, he will offer the use of hanging onto the staff for an extra help in keeping balene in the swifr water


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok just watches and tries to stay out of Rosalia's way.  He'll also ease of and walk around the perimeter of the room to take a look around to make sure that no 'uninvited guests' are crashing our party.  "Umgh, seems pretty quiet around here now."


----------



## Yttermayn (May 29, 2010)

OOC: Grok already picked it up, he dosn't have to leave it in the river, fyi.


----------



## Helfdan (May 29, 2010)

((Did Roderic find anything on the other side of the stream?))


----------



## Yttermayn (May 30, 2010)

ooc: There are two exits from this area on Roderic's side of the river, but I'll deal with Roderic and Scrag (who is also on your side) in a moment once the chest is dealt with.  As for the chest, I'd recommend who ever is opening it to make what rolls are required, I don't feel I need to make those rolls for this group of players.  You guys are pretty honest, I think.


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Come on, Rosalia, open box already," says the impatient half-orc as he warily eyes the enormous axe in the troll's hands.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2010)

*"Yes, I can't agree more."* says angrily the mercenary.


----------



## Amaury (May 31, 2010)

Rosalia has a look at the chest and hearing Tuk she replies: "Move your fat arse here and give me some light, will you darling?"

She studies the chest and attemps to open it if no obvious trap is visible.

As she does so, she asks: "Anyone saw a key in the water? The lock is not in too good a shape.."



OOC
sorry I misread/misunderstood. thought it was still in the water and Scrag was dealing with it
search (1d20+8=20)
open lock (1d20+7=11)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2010)

{ooc]if the chest ison the other side of the river, then John needs to make another dex check to cross the water to get the light there. did I read this correctly? [/ooc]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2010)

*"Sure thing my love" *says Tuk with a grin. If he has a torch he'll use it to give some light, if not, he'll push Jhon with his magical staff over there to light the scene.


----------



## Yttermayn (May 31, 2010)

Tuk jostles John a little closer to Rosalia's chest, and she begins to check out the mechanism on its front.  After a moment she is satisfied there is no trap and inserts her lockpicks.  Almost the moment she puts pressure on her tensioner, she feels something give inside the lock.  Small chunks of rusted metal come out when she withdraws her tools.  The lock was apparently made mostly of rust.  Opening the chest reveals a quantity of gold pieces and garnets.  Rosalia quickly estimates about 300 gp worth of each. 

Ooc: scrag and Roderic are the only ones to have crossed the river.  Everyone else is on the side you all came in on, as is the chest.  You all can see each other and communicate across the river, shouting over the water noise, but those on one side cannot directly interact with those on the other without crossing the river.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2010)

*"Jackpot"* says Tuk with a greedy grin in his face.


----------



## Amaury (May 31, 2010)

Rosalia shines as she discovers the treasure: "Mummy, that's a serious number of coins!" she says in a bright smile.
 It's as if all this black goo had disapeared in a second.. which makes her think: _is it real gold or another of these gooish aberrations?_

She picks one coin and taps it on a stone to check its solidity. If satisfied, she places it back and closes the chest. She puts a few strings around it to keep it close and proposes that Scrag carries it.

She then checks where the chest has been found by bringing the torch or John's staff close to it.


OOC: was there anything else with the chest?


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"One chest was all I saw in water," grumbles Grok.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 1, 2010)

ooc: nOTHING ELSE IN THE CHEST, APPARENTLY.  cHECKING THE WATER REVEALS THE SKELETON ONCE AGAIN, BEARING ONLY A FEW SHREDS OF CLOTH and flesh.  Sorry for the caps.  Too tired to retype.


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok will look carefully at the bits of cloth on the skeleton.  Can he recognize a uniform, some insignia, or anything that might give us a clue as to who this person was?


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 3, 2010)

The tatters of cloth and flesh turn out to be cloth and _leather_, any actual flesh having rotted and scoured away ages ago by the action of the river.  The leather bits would seem to indicate a lightweight leather armor was once worn by the individual, suggesting this individual may have been a bandit long ago.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 3, 2010)

Rosalia considers their position and says: "Now what? What do we do? Cross the river and then what.. We don't seem to know what we're after do we?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 3, 2010)

"yes, I guess we need to cross the river, no we do not know who or what we are after. Nor do we know how to, uh, 'contain' the menace. Sorry also about the fact that you are going to get very wet and cold as well." 

John delivers his message of impending doom to Rosie's beauty with a smile, though he is probably still dripping from his last attempt to cross.


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Hearing John's words to Rosalia, Grok lets out a longsuffering sigh and says, "These oversexed humans!  What's a half-orc to do?!"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 6, 2010)

As if to punctuate the moment, John is reminded again of is elbow where the cloth of the robe brushes it.  It feels like he's got an infected ingrown hair there or something.  Grok feels the back of his neck throb when he stops to think about why he's still here again.  Roderic and Grok both sense a 'thickening' of the evil they've been feeling coming from the direction of where the river flows towards.
[sblock=Scott and Leif]This is more for Leif, since he wasn't playing at the time, but remember how John has got that little black-centered bug-bite on his elbow, and Grok has some little bump on the back of his neck that he never did get a look at?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok looks where the river flows out of the room and rubs the back of his neck anxiously.  "Man, I've got the creepiest feeling about this place all of a sudden."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 6, 2010)

John moves to avoid a stalagmite, but as luck woud have it, he bumps it instead. As pain flashes as an explosive stab at his elbow he hisses with a sharp intake of breath. he nearly drops his staff as he instintively almost grabs for his elbow.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 6, 2010)

*Roderic*

"This must be the evil we are here to vanquish."  Roderic mutters more to himself, although he smiles encouragingly at Scrag.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 6, 2010)

In response, Scrag simply growls and unslings his bow once more while peering intently towards the river.  A single word escapes his lips.  "Hurry!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Hurry, to _where_, Scrag?  Lead on, we're right behind you!"


----------



## Amaury (Jun 6, 2010)

Rosalia is surprused by the sudden nervousness of her companions. "Huh? What's going on? What evil??" she aks as she readies her shortbow.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"If you can't feel it, Rosalia, count yourself lucky.  Would that I could transfer to you the sensation that I feel."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 7, 2010)

Tuk raises his eyebrow. *"Nonsenses. Let us finish what we came here for, and get back to town. Your crazy talk gives me the creep..."* states the mercenary, looking weary.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2010)

"Is there further travel beyond that goes in the direction we need to go?" Asks John above the roar of  the river. " I am guessing we need to cross the river and there is a continuence beyond, but if there isn't, we need to follow the river, right? and which direction?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Whatever we're going to do, let's just do it now!" says and increasingly impatient Grok.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 8, 2010)

John feels something wet on his elbow where he banged it, sticking his robe's sleave to the sensitive skin beneath.  Scrag gets the eerie feeling that the more he thinks about it, the more he catches the attention of some... other... thing, somehow watching him from every dark corner of this place.  Roderic notices the pained expressions of intelligent thought forming on Scrag's hideous face, and his own sense of dread seems to grow from an annoyance to a grinding sensation against his very soul.  It feels like it gets worse the more everyone thinks about it.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"We're _thinking_ entirely too much just standing here!  Let's get this show on the road while we still have a little bit of determination left, please?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2010)

John looks at his elbow, what does he find?


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 8, 2010)

*Roderic*

As the feeling of dread grows, the young paladin's face hardens with determination.  He waves for the others to hurry up and cross the stream.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 8, 2010)

"It watches...", Scrag growls as he follows the others.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"The question, Scrag, is _who_ or _what_ watches?" says the Half-Orcish holy man.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2010)

"It seems to me you have said that before, Scrag. As Grok asks, What is it? Sorry Rodrick, but I must wonder at what Scrag knows, as well as what some can feel.

Come Scrag, can you tell what it is, after we cross the stream?"









*OOC:*


 what rolls were needed to cross the stream please? I forgot.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 9, 2010)

"I know what he feels."  Roderic speaks soberly.  "There is a feeling of dread and doom, which worsens by the minute.  I feel it myself, and can barely avoid running from here.  Yet I believe it will lead us to the evil we are here to vanquish."


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Very well, I gather that there is some malevolent force that would seek to do us harm, but has any one of us managed to give this 'force' a name?  Is it a person, a monster, or something more otherworldly and sinister?"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 10, 2010)

John hikes up his sleeve and twists his arm this way and that until he can get a view of the back of his elbow in the flickering light of Roderic's torch.  What had been a bug bite-like pimple has now festered into a black pock a little smaller than John's pinky finger nail.  The tiny wound stings to the touch and oozes black goo slowly.  In it's awkward position clamped beneath John's elbow, the staff shifts suddenly, as though tugged.  The shaft slides between the folds of his robes, the head getting nearer to John's elbow.  The magical light from the flower-bud shaped head falls on John's wound, and more is revealed.  Tiny, wriggling black worms swim in the ooze of the sore.


OOC: Rolls to cross the stream: a balance check.  If you fail you get washed a ways downstream.  If you don't get swept down too far, you can get out and try again...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2010)

John looks at the self motivated staff and then his wound, "uh, Grok, you are a healer right? Will you take a look see at the wound I have?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Yes, John, I was just noticing that oozing pustule on your arm.  If I was still with the tribe of my birth, we'd fix that real quick-like with an axe.  The only spell that I can cast today that might even have a slight effect would be a spell to heal the wounds of battle, but I'd rather wait to use that kind of spell until we _really_ need it, like to save a life or somethin'."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 11, 2010)

When Grok bends low to examine the pustule, John catches a glimpse of the back of Grok's neck.  It looks very dark and swollen.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 11, 2010)

Rosalia remains speechless as what she hears or sees doesn't make any sense.. _maybe it's a boy thing.._ she ends up thinking.

This makes her more nervous and she keeps looking around for any black goo monsters popping out of the darkness.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 12, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Yes, John, I was just noticing that oozing pustule on your arm.  If I was still with the tribe of my birth, we'd fix that real quick-like with an axe.  The only spell that I can cast today that might even have a slight effect would be a spell to heal the wounds of battle, but I'd rather wait to use that kind of spell until we _really_ need it, like to save a life or somethin'."






Yttermayn said:


> When Grok bends low to examine the pustule, John catches a glimpse of the back of Grok's neck.  It looks very dark and swollen.




"Uh Grok, I think there is something on the back of your neck that does not look too very good."


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Scott DeWar said:


> "Uh Grok, I think there is something on the back of your neck that does not look too very good."



"What it look like, John?  Grok feel somethin' there, but what is it?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2010)

*gulp*

Pointing to his elbow he says, "A lot like this."


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok says to John, "It not nice to give cleric your disease!  Take back, take back!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2010)

'What do ya mean, you gave it to me!'


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 13, 2010)

*"Stop it before I gut you both" *Tuk says furious. *"You orc, cure him, then cure yourself. Otherwise you'll become mad like the ogre... I think it already began..."*


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Ease up, Tuk, save it for monsters.  I look like one, but Grok on your side.  Grok can't cure us, either.  Spell too powerful."


----------



## Amaury (Jun 14, 2010)

"So.. like.. this means that both of you are.. contaminated??!!" Rosalia asks nervously.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2010)

Amaury said:


> "So.. like.. this means that both of you are.. contaminated??!!" Rosalia asks nervously.




John takes a step away from the lovely rose and gulps audably. "I fear that the question you ask is only honestly answered in the affimative."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 14, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Ease up, Tuk, save it for monsters.  I look like one, but Grok on your side, Troll.  Grok can't cure us, either.  Spell too powerful."












*OOC:*


 Leif, you do know scrag is the troll and tuk is a human, right?


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 15, 2010)

Roderic sighs.  "I believe the only way to save them is to vanquish this evil.  We must hurry!"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 15, 2010)

The dark tunnels and the rushing water await...


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

[sblock=Trolls and humans]







Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Leif, you do know scrag is the troll and tuk is a human, right?



 Oops.  Fixed now![/sblock]

Grok looks disgusted and says to John, "Grok not believe you gave your germ of death to me."  The Half-Orc just shakes his head in disdain.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: Rolls to cross the stream: a balance check.  If you fail you get washed a ways downstream.  If you don't get swept down too far, you can get out and try again...




John will attempt to dig out some of the tiny black worms with a dagger. He then shows to any interested and wipes it on the ground then tries to make anot foreyy into the russhing water after resheathing his dagger ...


a balence check:

1d20+2=11


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok also tries to cross again, and he has a bit more luck this time.
Grok's 2nd balance check to cross the stream (1d20+1=15)
OOC:  Did he make it, Yttermayn?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2010)

Tuk crosses the stream, trying to stay as far as possible from the cleric and the wizard

Balance: 16


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 17, 2010)

John managed to prod a few of the black worms out of the wound, but they are tiny and there are many more.  As he watches, they seem to melt away and evaporate a few seconds after being removed from the wound.
John, Grok, and Tuk manage to make it across the stream, though John gives everyone a pucker moment when he slips on a slick stone, but manages to recover.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 17, 2010)

Rosalia is horrified by the blackish worms and that prompts her to cross the stream as well. The stalagtites are more slippery than she expected, being covered with a fine pellicula of mud.

OOC
balance (1d20+3=11)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2010)

once on the other side, john says to the group, " I think I have a bit of insight on the black goo. I noticed while we were on the other side that the black stuff in my wound is actually a bunch of worms, so i pried out a few with my dagger and the came out only to evaporate just like the black goo creatures we are fighting."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2010)

*"Great now we are fighting worms. Thrilling. These guys from town shoulda have called some pest control team. I thought this was over when I slay the ogre. It's been so boring since then..."* Laments Tuk


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 18, 2010)

OOC: We need a balance check from Thrindar, yet.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 18, 2010)

I have updated the experience on the rogues gallery thread, incorporating a log of how experience was earned and by who.  More of an improvement for me, really.  Makes it easier to figure out if I missed something.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 20, 2010)

"Scrag not like," the troll says as he stares suspiciously at Grok and John while gripping tightly on the handle of his axe.  "Grok and John go crazy soon?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 20, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Sh**, John already crazy, so him immune!  Grok, on other hand, have much to lose if Scrag correct!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 20, 2010)

John sees Scrag in his massive greatness with the ax in hand and gulps loudly.

"Nnnnnow lllllloook here scrag, I am not like the others. yet. I am still with you all. "


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 21, 2010)

Roderic approaches the troll placatingly.  "Wait, friend Scrag.  We can still save them, if we find the bastard who is doing this to them.  Let us focus on that."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 21, 2010)

*"Yes. Focus. On the task ahead instead of chattering uselessly."* Tuk sighs soundly *"Amateurs...."*


----------



## Leif (Jun 21, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Let's go then," Grok says to Tuk, "We accomplish nothing standing here.  If John's disease is to be the death of us all, so what, everyone die sometime.  I'd rather die bravely than stand here!"  Grok give John a slight wink.


----------



## Amaury (Jun 21, 2010)

With that said, and not wishing to stay too close to some of her friends, Rosalia walks ahead towards the next corridor entrance, being careful where she steps and studying her environment.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2010)

"I still need to rest sometime to restore my spells, eventually."


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Rest later, girly-man!  Fight monsters now, yes!"


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 22, 2010)

Roderic steps into the corridor beside Rosalia, sword and shield at the ready.


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok follows Roderic.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 22, 2010)

"I Will fight, with my spells. You being a priest should understand that as a caster of spells."


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Understand?  Yes, Grok understand that now is time to _FIGHT_!"


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 22, 2010)

Ahead of you, there are two passages leading out of the river room.  The one on the left heads more or less straight and level, while the one on the right angles upwards and curves slightly to the right.  To those sensitive to it, the feeling of evil is stronger from the right passage.
ooc: Remember there are two passages on this side of the river, going different directions.


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Why we not try passage on right?  Might be way back to surface that we could use later without crossing river.  John might melt if he get wet again."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 23, 2010)

"Grok is right...  if we are to vanquish our foe, we must go down the right-hand passage."  Roderic enters the passage cautiously but without hesitation.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 23, 2010)

" so to the right then, we go." John looks nervously toward scrag to make sure the ax remains sheathed.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2010)

*"Very well..."*


----------



## Amaury (Jun 23, 2010)

Rosalia leads the way. She whispers: "I propose to scout ahead as some of you are humm noisy.."

If no ones object she walks slowly and carefully ahead, looking for clues.



OOC: move silently.


----------



## Leif (Jun 23, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok awaits the outcome of Rosalia's scouting, and, while he waits, decides that now would be a good time to pick his [insert orifice of your choice].


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 24, 2010)

Leif said:


> Grok awaits the outcome of Rosalia's scouting, and, while he waits, decides that now would be a good time to pick his ear wax out.




while Grock is cleaning wax out tof his ear, John stands still to listen for any possible threat.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Scott DeWar said:


> while Grock is cleaning wax out tof his ear, John stands still to listen for any possible treat.



OOC:  ??? John finds Grok's earwax to be a treat?


----------



## Yttermayn (Jun 25, 2010)

For those entering the right tunnel:
"A sharply sloped passage leads east out of the river cavern and up.  Only a short ways into the passage, you spot the dim glow of a fire, but the floor of the cavern still lies above you up a slope."
With the level of racket from the river behind her, Rosalia doubts that moving silently will be any kind of challenge for any of her companions.  However, for the same reasons, John or anyone else would have a great deal of difficulty hearing anything above the noise at this point.

OOC: This might be my last post for awhile, I leave tomorrow morning.  I will try to check up as internet connections allow.  I expect to get home sometime on the sixth.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 26, 2010)

enjoy your time!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2010)

Scrag follows his fellow adventurers, keeping one eye out for things in the shadows and another for his suspiciously infected companions.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

OOC: Balance checks for Thrindar and Toby (1d20=11, 1d20+10=21)


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 2, 2010)

Thrindar and Toby manage to ford the river with little trouble.  The dwarfs sure footedness keeping him rooted between steps and the cat simply riding on Thrindar's head and shoulders.
Ooc: I have been watching the threads, so don't be afraid to proceed.  My last post details what was seen by those out front.  Combat might get delayed if we get to it, due to me only checking by phone, but hey...


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 3, 2010)

Roderic nods at Rosalia and leads the way down the corridor, sword and shield at the ready.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok follows along, keeping a watchful eye on John and tightly clutching his holy symbol, wary of any further shenanigans from the Conjurer.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 3, 2010)

Tuk walks side by side with the paladin, swinging his chain about.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 8, 2010)

OOC: I'm back!  
Ahead is some flickering firelight, who is doing what about it?  Since the floor ahead is above you, you can't yet see the fire or what may be around it.  Coming close enough to do so may expose the looker to whatever is up there.  What are you all doing?


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok gently pushes Roderick forward, following right behind him.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 10, 2010)

OOC: I was kinda-sorta expecting Rosalia to take the lead on this one.  Anybody heard from Amaury lately?


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 10, 2010)

OOC: No I haven't, and I was waiting for her to scout ahead as well.  If the rest of the players want, Roderic can take the frontal approach.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 10, 2010)

OOC: sorry, was on business trip all week, away from home.


Rosalia notices the light. She turns immediately to her companions and motions them to stop and be silent. 

She removes any source of light she was carrying and decides to enter the room very quietly to assess what's overthere, only armed with her rapier. She takes painful care to be as discreet as possible, using every possible shadows to hide her move.



OOC: move silently, hide in shadows


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2010)

Tuk follows Roderic closely, but somewhat behind to make use of his reach weapon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 10, 2010)

_*sigh* 'So this is what it was like for grandfther. I hope he did not succomb to this infection like I have caught'_

John, son of the town tanner, wizard, follows in his proper place in line.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 12, 2010)

Rosalia creeps with some small success up within 5 feet of where the tunnel opens out into a chamber.  Four kobolds are warming themselves around a firepit gouged out of the stone floor.  They chatter to each other and seem relaxed.  It appears they haven't noticed Rosalia.  They have a haphazard pile of driftwood, dried mushroom stalks, and wood harvested from outside to use as fuel for the fire.  Two are armed with crossbows and swords, the other two are armed with short swords and javelins, and wear scale armor and shields.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 12, 2010)

Rosalia ponders at the situation. But not for long. Staying hidden, she draws her shortbow, readies an arrow and fires at the first available victim!
The arrow hits an unprotected part of a kobold neck and penetrates the scaly skin with ease..

Rosalia gestures to her companions to attack!


OOC: assuming I can play a surprise round. bow+3
bow (1d20+3=23) 
critic? (1d20+3=19) 
dmg+sneak (1d6+3=9) 
init (1d20+7=9) 
wow that's what i call rolls!!!


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok moves forward at the summons, staying behind some of his more martially-inclined companions.  He softly growls, "There's our signal, let's get to bustin' heads."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2010)

Tuk charges forward and swings his wicked chain to rip of some kobold's head. 

_charge to 5 feet of kobold then attack:17 for 9 dmg._


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 13, 2010)

OOC: Gonna need some initiatives, hoss!


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok's init. (1d20+1=19)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2010)

Tuk reacts like a thunder...

5

... snail


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

OOC: Initiative (1d20=3)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 13, 2010)

John is destraced by his negligable list of spells ready and his slow on the uptake he moves slowly and he uncoveers the lighted end of his staff.

1d20+2=5


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 14, 2010)

Roderic rushes forward to join the fray!

Initiative 14


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok will hold his action until init. count 14 and attack alongside Roderic at whichever foe he selects. 

Grok's new initiative = 14


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 17, 2010)

Rnd 0:
Rosalia's arrow flies true and penetrates the side of the head of one of the 
conversing crossbow kobolds.  Plowing right into the temple, the arrow shaft pops 
both eyes out in mid sentence and leaves them to dangle for a moment as the 
creature's companion gawps stupidly for a moment.  Rosalia is reminded of the fake 
arrow novelties kids put over thier heads for a laugh, before the body collapses 
neatly in a pile on the floor.
Rnd 1:
Seeing that his companions are not yet ready to attack, Grok coordinates his 
movements with Roderic.
The remaining crossbow kobold wastes no time in responding to the 
so-gruesome-its-comical attack.  It turns toward its attacker and fires wildly, 
scoring a lucky hit.

OOC: Grok, Roderic, and Rosalia are up!

CB Kobold  15
Grok        19->14
Roderic     14
Rosalia     9, surprise round, critical hit for... lots, -6hp(KobCross)
Tuk         5, 17 for 9 dmg
John        5
Jav Kobold  4
Thrindar    3
Jav Kobold  3


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok holds his action, waiting for Roderic, new initiative count=13

Grok's initiative = 13


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 18, 2010)

*Roderic*

Roderic charges his sword-arm powered by his conviction as he swings at the nearest beastie!

[sblock=OOC]
natural 20!!  damage rolled:10
Bah!  a 2

Therefore its a normal hit for 10hp damage [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok follows suit and swings his heavy mace at the same foe as Roderic, but misses. Grok's attack (1d20+3=4, 1d8+3=5)


----------



## Amaury (Jul 18, 2010)

Rosalia is shocked as the bolt hits her belly and perforates her deeply. She almost faints from the pain, but is strong-willed enough to raise her shortbow again and fire another arrow that hits again. She steps back behind the corner and says : "I'm... I'm hit.."

ooc: 
shortbow (1d20+3=17) 
dmg (1d6=5)


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok's ears perk up at Rosalia's anguished cry, "Grok comin', Rosie, just hang on," he says.  _"Grok still not used to these fragile folk,"_ he thinks.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 20, 2010)

Roderic moves forward and decapitates the remaining crossbow kobold.  Grok's follow-up swing thumps numbly off of the already dead creature, obviously to no effect.  Through teary, pain-blurred vision, Rosalia manages to loose another arrow.  It thunks solidly into the chest of one of the javelin-wielding enemies and knocking it down.  The remaining creature probably isn't even aware yet that it is the last one alive, and looks ready to toss a javelin.  Tuk comes from around the edge of the tunnel, closing just close enough to whip his chain around the kobold's throwing arm.  A sharp yank removes the limb entirely.

OOC: All apparent enemies are down.  Combat over...


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Ooops, sorry 'bout dat, Scales, didn't knowed you wuz already daid."

Grok moves warily to inspect the fallen monsters, cautious of the sudden appearance of more foes.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 21, 2010)

*Roderic*

The young warrior rushes to support the wounded girl.  "Grok!  This lady needs your help, my friend!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok will go and assist the fallen.  He gives up his prepared _Cause Fear_ spell to spontaneously cast _Cure Light Wounds_, clw (1d8+2=9), healing the lucky wench for 9 hp.

"You feel better now, Grok do good job!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 21, 2010)

Scrag sees his comrades under attack as he comes up from the rear of the formation and bellows an angry roar.

OOC:
[sblock]
Somehow I managed to have 3 results of a 13... 13 for init, attack roll, and damage if I connect... maybe I shouldn't walk out my door today.

Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2010)

[sblock=13] mua ha ha ha ha! my evil plan is working!! [/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Jul 21, 2010)

Grok can see that Rosalia is seriously in pain and quite pale. His magic however has an instantaneous effect and she suddenly looks alive again. A good sign that all is well is when she checks her hair and reposition them further to the combat.

She greets Grok with a broad smile saying : "Thank you my friend.." and staring at him a bit too long to be entirely comfortable for the religious man.

She then adds: "All dead already? Wow.. are they changing into black goo or are they real?"

She checks the surroundings and the dead bodies for some clues.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 21, 2010)

The optic nerves of the headshot kobold start to turn first.  They quickly melt to viscous black ooze and the eyes roll away a little before melting themselves.  The other bodies follow suit, liquifying and putrefying rapidly.  Rosalia finds a nice little alcove to the side of this chamber, easily defensable and cozy.  The little creatures likely slept there, nicely concealed by several rows of stalactite/stalacmite columns almost grown together.  It would seem to be an ideal place to rest.


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Amaury said:


> Grok can see that Rosalia is seriously in pain and quite pale. His magic however has an instantaneous effect and she suddenly looks alive again. A good sign that all is well is when she checks her hair and reposition them further to the combat.
> 
> She greets Grok with a broad smile saying : "Thank you my friend.." and staring at him a bit too long to be entirely comfortable for the religious man.



Grok says to Rosalia, "Grok say you're welcome....I guess," the half-orc is evidently shaken somewhat by the extra attention.  "You try dodge better next time, ok?"


Yttermayn said:


> The optic nerves of the headshot kobold start to turn first.  They quickly melt to viscous black ooze and the eyes roll away a little before melting themselves.  The other bodies follow suit, liquifying and putrefying rapidly.  Rosalia finds a nice little alcove to the side of this chamber, easily defensable and cozy.  The little creatures likely slept there, nicely concealed by several rows of stalactite/stalacmite columns almost grown together.  It would seem to be an ideal place to rest.



Grok observes, "Grok not sure him want to sleep in black goo.  You sure this good spot?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 22, 2010)

"It looks good to me. They left us a fire to keep warm with. That was nice of them."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2010)

Tuk cleans his weapon and coils it again, like a robot repeating a procedure.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 23, 2010)

"It seems defensible as well.  I am willing to take first turn at watch, my friends."


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"You wake Grok.  Me relieve you.  Who next, or Grok's choice?"   The Half-Orc seems inordinately pleased by the thought of rousting one of his comrades at random to stand a watch.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 23, 2010)

"I'm feeling great right now, so happy for first watch as well." comments Rosalia who is a bit disappointed still not understanding a thing about this balck goo. 

"We came here because of a source of Evil, right? but we just found kobolds.. am I missing something?" she wonders.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2010)

*"These are not kobolds, at least not any more. They are simply the creatures that inhabited this place: The same with the ogre. This "evil" as you name it, might well be a strange disease caused by something in the heart of this cave that is making the ones infected to turn mad and hack at everything they find. Lets hope I don't have to take these two out of their missery as I did with Olbarg. I'll hate to do that. Perhaps its me but I thought everything was pretty much self evident." *explains Tuk, as he sits on the cold ground, and produces a sleeping bag from his backpack.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 23, 2010)

"The source of the evil is further down this tunnel...  these kobolds, much like the ogre, seem to be its victims."  Roderic gives Rosalia a small smile.  "But by the grace of Heironeous, we should be able to rest safely here, at least for a while, before going on to find our true foe."


----------



## Amaury (Jul 23, 2010)

Rosalia raises her eyebrows in a desesperate look: "Yes I understood that far, but does this mean that you still feel an Evil force somewhere around here??"

She turns to her infected friends: "And how are you feeling?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"These are not kobolds, at least not any more. They are simply the creatures that inhabited this place: The same with the ogre. This "evil" as you name it, might well be a strange disease caused by something in the heart of this cave that is making the ones infected to turn mad and hack at everything they find. Lets hope I don't have to take these two out of their missery as I did with Olbarg. I'll hate to do that. Perhaps its me but I thought everything was pretty much self evident." *explains Tuk, as he sits on the cold ground, and produces a sleeping bag from his backpack.





John looks thoughtful as Tuk speaks, but has a look of unsurity as he speaks. "If this black goo causes a violent and murderous madness, why did the Kobolds not kill or atl east attack each other?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Mmmm, John have good point.  For a hoo-man."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 24, 2010)

John grins, but refrains from correcting grok's pronouniatiation.

"how about you Tuk? would you concur?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> John grins, but refrains from correcting grok's pronouniatiation.



OOC:  That's probably for the best.  Grok most likely got as close to the correct pronunciation as he is able to do, considering the mouthful of fangs he must talk around.  Plus, he probably doesn't really care anyway.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 26, 2010)

Amaury said:


> Rosalia raises her eyebrows in a desesperate look: "Yes I understood that far, but does this mean that you still feel an Evil force somewhere around here??"





Roderic turns serious.  "I am afraid so, milady.  the stench of evil still lies ahead."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 26, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> John grins, but refrains from correcting grok's pronouniatiation.
> 
> "how about you Tuk? would you concur?"



*
"I could suggest something. If there is an evil entity behind this, perhaps it controls the infected subjects." *


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Helfdan said:


> Roderic turns serious.  "I am afraid so, milady.  the stench of evil still lies ahead."



Grok snifs the air and observes, "Grok agree -- privy not very far away."


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 26, 2010)

OOC: Let me know when you're resting and what the watch order is.

Those who note the bodies continued decay have an opportunity to witness it for a longer time, and something new that they haven't seen before happens.  The decay stops at one point, and the remains that are left look ... normal.  Patches of green skin and some of the raw flesh beneath are not liquifying.  Some of the bones remain intact.  Notably absent are the red scaled skin and the large claws and teeth.


----------



## Amaury (Jul 26, 2010)

"How _far_ is far???" asks an annoyed Rosalia. "I don't want to sleep 30m away from the Big Evil Thingy!"


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 27, 2010)

Amaury said:


> "How _far_ is far???" asks an annoyed Rosalia. "I don't want to sleep 30m away from the Big Evil Thingy!"




"I, at least have no way to know how far, milady.  But," he laughs, "as 30' would be within our torchlight, I assume it can be no closer than 45' away."  He laughs again.  "But worry not, I believe we are as safe as we can be here, as the kobolds did not get a chance to warn their master."

OOC: Roderic and Rosalia have the first watch.  Grok volunteered for the second.  I guess Tuk gets the third?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 27, 2010)

OOC: Yep.

Tuk settels down for resting. He takes off his armor, revealing a stained and sueded white shirt. His fibrous and sturdy body might not be the most beautiful thing in the world, but he is a fair man. He is a bit too hairy perhaps, his chest hair peeking out. Without further ceremony he coils around his blanket and begins to snore soundly.


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok makes himself as comfortable as he can and tries to get some shuteye while he can, because he knows that he'll soon be rudely awakened.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 27, 2010)

OOC: give me 3 spot/listen checks for each character on watch, please.  (Assuming 3 hour shifts).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 27, 2010)

Tuk wakes up for the watching, but is still half sleep.


[sblock=Tuk lame rolls]
Edit: Forgot to state which is which. 2 s y 4 l, 9 s y 15 l, 5 s y 17 l.

1d20-1 → [3,-1] = (2)
1d20-1 → [5,-1] = (4)
1d20-1 → [10,-1] = (9)
1d20-1 → [16,-1] = (15)
1d20-1 → [6,-1] = (5)
1d20-1 → [18,-1] = (17)[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Jul 27, 2010)

ooc:
listen (1d20+1=10, 1d20+1=2, 1d20+1=8) 
spot (1d20+1=3, 1d20+1=6, 1d20+1=21) 


Rosalia is not really convinced by her comrades and thinks its pure folly to rest. In addition to the Evil presence being "somewhere near", some of her friends may end up as the kobolds and turn against her at night. Nevertheless, everyone looks quite tired and wanting a rest.
So she takes the first watch reassured by the paladin presence. Once it's her turn to sleep, she'll place herself as close as possible to the entry of the room and as remote from her potentially-deadly-contagious comrades!


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Roderic*

Spot: 8, 20, 19
Listen: 21, 14, 15

Roderic stays as alert as possible during their shift, trusting more in Rosalia's keen senses than on his own.  Once the shift is over, he wakes Grok quietly and removes his hauberk.  He does keep sword and shield close to hand as he dozes off.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 28, 2010)

Scrag eventually fell asleep, though he was wary of his mutating companions.


----------



## Leif (Jul 28, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok's spot checks: 1d20+3=11, 1d20+3=23, 1d20+3=4

Grok's listen checks: 1d20+3=22, 1d20+3=18, 1d20+3=8


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 28, 2010)

John thanks all those who are taking watches and quivckly slips into slumber. when he awakes, he is seen quickly reading his spell book.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 30, 2010)

It seems as though everyone had just settled in for a much needed rest, when Roderic just catches a faint sound.  It sounds a little like a stiff-bristled brush being pushed along the floor, and it is outside, near the last battle.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 31, 2010)

"Hist!" The paladin whispers to Rosalia.  He approaches the entrance, sword and shield in hand.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jul 31, 2010)

Peering around the cover provided by the resting area, Roderic makes out four giant rock centipedes similar to the ones they fought before.  They haven't noticed him yet and they appear to be scavenging the remains of kobolds that were killed earlier.  The odd sound is made by their hundreds of legs moving over the stone of the cavern floor.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 2, 2010)

Roderic stays as quiet as possible, but does not sally forth to attack.  He stays ready to slash them should they approach.

[sblock=OOC]
Ready action to attack if they come our way, otherwise leave them alone.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 2, 2010)

John: *snorxxxx*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 4, 2010)

Scrag joins John in the snoring battle...


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 5, 2010)

Two of the creatures bump into each other atop one of the corpses.  A brief conflict, and one falls off.  The loser seems to follow a spiral search pattern until it appears to pick up a scent and starts heading towards the heroes hidden cubby.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Roderic*

"One of the centipedes, it's approaching."  Roderic whispers to Rosalia.  "There's three more, you may want to get Skrag and Tuk up."  He readies his sword and shield.

OOC: Ready action to attack the first centipede to come within melee range.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 8, 2010)

Rosalia nods in the dim light and goes to wake Scrag first, then Tuk.  They are just getting their bearings when the centipede gets close enough for Roderic to ambush it.

OOC: Surprise round!  Roderic is up.  Then Rose, then we go by initiative on a new round.  Please Roll.

Rosalia's action: Shoot 

S   Roderic
S   Rosalia
?   Scrag
?   Tuk


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok leaps up and is instantly ready to do battle! 
Grok init. vs centipedes (1d20+1=21)

If Grok can attack this round, he fails miserably: SMASH a centipede (attempt) (1d20+3=6, 1d8+3=7)

OOC:  fyi, we're kinda overdue for a new thread, aren't we?


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 9, 2010)

Roderic hacks down savagely when the vermin comes within reach!
attack 13, damage 7
Initiative 9


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 12, 2010)

Rodeic's blade glances off the centipede's carapace and clangs into the floor, likely drawing the attention of the other centipedes and he snoozing companions.  Rosalia has some difficulty hitting the low profile of the creature with her loosed arrow, and it clacks off the floor behind the beast.  Grok, woken by the noise and for some reason cuddling with his mace, leaps to action and swings wildly at the darkness.  And misses.  Rosalia knocks another arrow and lets it fly, hoping for a second chance to score a sneak attack while flanking with Roderic, flubs again.

OOC: Still need init's for the three still sleeping.  As far as thread length, I'll let the mods determine.  Is there any reason to start a new thread?

21 Grok
21 Rosalia
9 Roderic
?   Scrag
?   Tuk     
? Thrindar


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Arrghh!  Them is some shifty little short buggers, isn't them?" growls Grok as he shakes the sleep from his truly ponderous brain.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 12, 2010)

John's inititive . . . . 1d20+2=18


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 12, 2010)

OOC:

21 Grok
21 Rosalia
18 John
9 Roderic
?   Scrag
?   Tuk     
? Thrindar


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

Thrindar remains asleep.

OOC: Initiative (1d20=14)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 12, 2010)

Scrag wakes up quickly and grabs his weapon.  He engages the first enemy he sees.

OOC: Int is 17. Roll Lookup


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2010)

what deturmines wheather a pc wakes up?


----------



## Leif (Aug 13, 2010)

OOC:  The DM does, DeWar.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2010)

Tuk wakes up, but can't done his armor so quickly, he entangles himself with his weapon before he is able to join the fray.

Init: 4


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 13, 2010)

*OOC:*


 I have been looking  to see where we were awakened as i see others are waking up. That is why i ask


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 14, 2010)

OOC: I tried to provide contextual references about the noise waking up Roderics companions, but misspelled 'his' as 'he'.  Oh well, you all are awakened by the noise of battle.  Those who were asleep can use a move equivalent action to get up from prone.  They still have a 5 foot step and an action on their initiative.  Also, it takes a certain amount of time to don armor anyways.  We'll look it up if it's an issue.  Those who actually want a benefit from sleep will not be able to do so in armor.

John and Scrag are up!

21 Grok
21 Rosalia
18 John
17 Scrag
14 Thrindar 	
9 Roderic
4 Tuk


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 14, 2010)

John wakes from his slumber looking about only to notice the mandibles of a centapede over a ridge of stone. with eyes wide and words trapped in his throat he stands while grabbing his staff. His hands bring the iron rod down on it. 









*OOC:*


 not sure how close it was to John, but here is an attack if he is close enough. if not then his standard action is to move to be 5 feet away from it. 







attack:

 . . .  but something goes horribly wrong!

1d20=1


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 14, 2010)

Scrag attacked, but his axe was a bit off with his excitement...

[sblock]
Attack: 9, Damage: 18
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2010)

[sblock=Scrag - OOC]At least Scrag put a big dent in the wall/floor? [/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 15, 2010)

John steps on his own robe from the inside and falls in a heap when he tries to move forward.  He opens his eyes and discovers a centipede withing kissing distance in front of his face.  Immediately after, the wide blade of Scrags axe comes down with a clang between John and the centipede, showering Johns hair and face with pulverized marble and sparks.  A moment later, the creature scrambles up Scrag's axe to bite his arm savagely and narrowly avoiding an artery.  Scrag can feel an icy venom trying to take hold, making his limbs stiff and numb.  One of the centipedes in the kobold corpse seems to notice soemthign going on and approaches the alcove.

OOC: I forgot to roll the 'pedes init... 17, 10, 4, 15  Pede gets Nat 20 in Scrag, but not a crit.  Scrag roll a fortitude check please to avoid 1 point of dex damage from pede venom.

Thrindar is up!

21 Grok  m
21 Rosalia  m
18 John  F
17 Scrag  m
17 'pede (near john) bites scrag -1
15 'pede (near corpse) moves
14 Thrindar
10 'Pede (near corpse) 
9 Roderic
4 Tuk 	
4 'pede (near corpse)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2010)

Scrag howls as the venom works its course.  

OOC:

Roll Lookup

Rolled a total of 8.  If he tries to grab and pulverize the centipede with his fist, will Scrag get a to hit bonus or should I just stay with the ol' swing of the axe?


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC:  Thrindar is still up!  Deuce, can you please unspoiler the Scrag OOC block, I can't get the button to respond in firefox or IE for some reason...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 17, 2010)

I think they are working now.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

[sblock=working?]Yes, all appears to be kosher.  For the moment, anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 21, 2010)

Thrindar seems too groggy to act and holds his action.  Another of the centipedes heads towards the group, abandoning its meal.  Scrag's body has a hard time fighting the effects of the venom and his muscles feel a little shakey (-1 dex).

OOC: Thrindar skipped, spoiler blocks seem to work again.
Roderic is up!

21 Grok  m
21 Rosalia  m
18 John  F
17 Scrag  m -1dex
17 'pede (near john) bites scrag -1
15 'pede (near corpse) moves
10 'Pede (near corpse) moves
9 Roderic
4 Tuk 	
4 'pede (near corpse) 	
4 Thrindar


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 22, 2010)

ooc: what does the m and the f mean after the top three names?


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 23, 2010)

OOC:
Scott: It's the character's gender based on the way the character is RP'd.






Nahh, just messing with ya.  (m)iss and (F)umble.

Roderic is up!!!


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 23, 2010)

Roderic hacks once more at the vicious vermin!

23 to hit, 5 damage


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Tuk moves forward and lashes at the nearest bug. He produces a grunt of sorts, when he watches that his chain has delt more damage to the rock than to the vermin.


12 to hit, for 8 dmg


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 23, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC:
> Scott: It's the character's gender based on the way the character is RP'd.
> 
> 
> ...




Ya know, it is a good thing that you do not live close to me! I just might have tp'ed your home for that . . maybe even ding dong ditched as well


----------



## Leif (Aug 23, 2010)

OOC:  If you'd have tp'ed his house for that, then I shudder to think what you might have done to me for all the grief I've given you over these past months!


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 24, 2010)

Roderic's blade cleaves the centipede that just bit Scrag into two pieces.  The halves of the beast convulsively coil and uncoil around themselves as they fall from Scrag's axe haft and leave smears of ichor on the stone.  Seeing the nearby threat dealt with, Tuk changes his target to one of the oncoming monsters.  Unfortunately, the last minute adjustment makes his throw slightly off and the chain creates a gouge in the limestone floor right next to the creature.  The nasty little thing tries to scramble along side the chain to get a piece of Tuk, but fails to pierce his boot with it's pincers.  

OOC: Thrindar is UP!  We'll go to next round with Grok in a day or two if we don't hear from Tailspinner.  Feel free to post, Leif.

21 Grok  m
21 Rosalia  m
18 John  F
17 Scrag  m -1dex
17 'pede (near john) bites scrag -1
15 'pede (near corpse) moves
10 'Pede (near corpse) moves
9 Roderic
4 Tuk 	
4 'pede (near corpse) 	
4 Thrindar


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2010)

OOC:  Yeeha!  Lemme at 'em! I'll wait and post an action after Thrindar, or tomorrow night, anyway.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

Thrindar stands up, steps over to the centipede and attacks it with his dagger.

OOC: Attack, Damage (1d20=12, 1d4=3)


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2010)

Grok attacks a 'pede with his heavy mace! 
smash 'pede! (1d20+3=17, 1d8+3=9)
OOC:  Oh my, he walloped it!


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 25, 2010)

Awakened by commotion, Thrindar rolls over Toby and out of bed, dagger in hand.  He lunges for one of the nearby centipedes, but the point of the blade skitters off the things carapace.  A disgruntled Toby hides behind his master and hisses.  Groks mace flattens several segments of one of the monsters.  The two ends try to squirm and coil on themselves but are unable to due to the impacted area being stuck to the stone by its own guts.  Rosalia takes a step back and shoots, but her arrow ricochets off of the cavern floor harmlessly behind her target.

OOC: John and Scrag are up!

21 Grok killed 'pede15
21 Rosalia  m
--------------Rnd 2------------
18 John 
17 Scrag -1dex
---17 'pede (near john) bites scrag -1 (killed by Roderic)
---15 'pede (near corpse) moves (killed by Grok)
10 'Pede (near corpse)
9 Roderic
4 Tuk
4 'pede (near corpse)
4 Thrindar


----------



## Amaury (Aug 25, 2010)

OOC: hey! I'm here!! but no worries.


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 26, 2010)

OOC: Oh, OK, great!  I guess I didn't see your "I'm Baaa-aaaaack!" post.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 26, 2010)

*OOC:*


back like a poltergeist (II)?


----------



## Amaury (Aug 26, 2010)

ooc: girls don't like to shout to be noticed.. they like to be noticed, full point


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 26, 2010)

OOC: I see, then you post something about how Rosalia bends over to grab her bow and quiver. That would get noticed... ;-)  By the way, Scott, tell John to stop checking out Rose and take his turn.


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: I see, then you post something about how Rosalia bends over to grab her bow and quiver.



OOC:  Wha?? Did Grok miss a cleavage show?? Rats!


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 27, 2010)

No worries, I was only giving Amaury an example of how Rose can get noticed without shouting. ;-)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 27, 2010)

*OOC:*


 a cleavage shot woud be even mor noticeable than a shout! 







John raises his iron staff and brings it down on the bug nearest him, " I hate being woke up from a great dream, you neusense of a pest!"

1d20=2

KLANG!!!!!


----------



## Yttermayn (Aug 27, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> 1d20=2




OOC: Dude.







Scrag is up!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 28, 2010)

*blush*  I know.  pretty bad, huh.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 30, 2010)

Scrag roars and swings his axe once more, with murder in his eyes.

[sblock]
Rolled a 13 to hit, but a 12 for damage.
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 1, 2010)

John and Scrag both swing ineffectually at the vermin on the ground, looking a little like old women shooing rats with their brooms.  Only the brooms are heavy, and dangerous... as are the wielders... except to centipedes...  
One of the just arrived centipedes takes a bite at Scrag, but is unable to pierce Scrag's foot calluses.

OOC: Roderic and Tuk are up!

21 Grok killed 'pede15
21 Rosalia  m
18 John m
17 Scrag -1dex m
---17 'pede (near john) bites scrag -1 (killed by Roderic)
---15 'pede (near corpse) moves (killed by Grok)
10 'Pede (near Scrag and John) m
--------------Rnd 2------------
9 Roderic
4 Tuk
4 'pede (near corpse)
4 Thrindar


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 1, 2010)

Tuk again fails to conect the end of his chain with the filthy vermin.


12 for 8 As strange as it might seem, I got the same results on my last action.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 2, 2010)

OOC: I'll wait till tomorrow night for Roderic's post, then hold his action and move on.  Hope everythings OK for him.  Tailspinner should post his action asap so as not to get skipped.


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2010)

Helfdan is Roderic, right?  He posted recently in my thread, but, yeah, I hope nothing happened to him since then.  It's likely nothing.  No need to invent new worries in this life!


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 2, 2010)

((Sorry...  had minor problems wth Hurricane Earl, but now power is back for good.))

Roderic hacks once more at the nearest vermin!
14 to hit, damage 8


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2010)

OOC:  Glad you came through the storm ok!


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 2, 2010)

Roderic somehow manages to partially skewer the centipede and it sticks to the tip of his sword, dying. With a quick motion, the thing flicks off the blade like a giant booger.  Tuk fails again, with an uncanny feeling of dejavu overwhelming him.

OOC: Glad to hear all's well with you, Helfdan.  I wonder if Tailspinner's having similar issues.  I know he dosn't post much, but he is usually right there in battles.

Thrindar is up!

21 Grok killed 'pede15
21 Rosalia  m
18 John m
17 Scrag -1dex m
---17 'pede (near john) bites scrag -1 (killed by Roderic)
---15 'pede (near corpse) moves (killed by Grok)
10 'Pede (near Scrag and John) m
9 Roderic killed 'pede
4 Tuk m
4 'pede (flicked away) (killed by Roderic)
--------------Rnd 2------------
4 Thrindar


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

Thrindar attacks the remaining centipede with his dagger and misses.

OOC: Attack; Damage (1d20=10, 1d4=3)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 2, 2010)

Helfdan said:


> ((Sorry...  had minor problems wth Hurricane Earl, but now power is back for good.))
> ]












*OOC:*


but you yourself are doing ok, right?


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]







yttermayn said:


> with a quick motion, the thing flicks off the blade like a giant booger.



hahahaha!!![/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 3, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]


Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> but you yourself are doing ok, right?




Yes, thank you!!!  We (meaning Puerto Rico) only got some wind and rain, but no hurricane-level winds, thank God.  I actually never lost power in my house, but my ISP did, for a day or so 
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 3, 2010)

The poor groggy dwarf slashes ineffectually at the last creature.  Toby's droning growl continues.

OOC: Thought you'd like that, Leif. ;-) Grok and Rosalia are up!

--------------Rnd 3------------
21 Grok killed 'pede15
21 Rosalia  m
18 John m
17 Scrag -1dex m
---17 'pede (near john) bites scrag -1 (killed by Roderic)
---15 'pede (near corpse) moves (killed by Grok)
10 'Pede (near Scrag and John) m
9 Roderic killed 'pede
4 Tuk m
---4 'pede (flicked away) (killed by Roderic)
4 Thrindar m (poor Tailspinner!  You'd think the law of averages would work for his rolls once in a while!)


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok hustles over to the next 'pede, his Mace of Death already in motion.

1d20+3=7, 1d8+3=5

But alas, in his haste, he misses.  "Hold still you grimy little bugger!"


----------



## Amaury (Sep 3, 2010)

Rosalia takes a step back, readies an arrow and aims at one of the giant insects with her shortbow.

She aims true and the arrow pokes the carapace of the centipede, however the thickness of it protects the centipede from too much damage.


OOC
bow (1d20+3=15) 
dmg (1d6=2)


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 3, 2010)

Grok swipes, but misses the last centipede cleanly.  Rosalia lets loose an arrow, but adjusts slightly at the last moment due to her companions being so close in melee.  The shot deflects off the carapace when it hits slightly too high.

OOC: Rosalia is firing into melee, and lacks the precise shot feat, -4 to hit, FYI.  
John and Scrag are up!

21 Grok killed m
21 Rosalia m 
--------------Rnd 3------------
18 John m
17 Scrag -1dex m
---17 'pede (near john) bites scrag -1 (killed by Roderic)
---15 'pede (near corpse) moves (killed by Grok)
10 'Pede (near Scrag and John) m
9 Roderic killed 'pede17
4 Tuk m
---4 'pede (flicked away) (killed by Roderic)
4 Thrindar m


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2010)

Scrag is disgusted with his last swing and does his best to aim a bit better this next go around, squinting his right eye at the centipede in concentration.  He is so focused that his mind can't handle the extra processing, and he misses once more.

[sblock]
Hit: 11, Dam: 13
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2010)

getting frustrated, John raises his quarter staff in both hands and strikes diwn!

1d20=1

[sice=8] CLANG!!! [/SIZE]

0 bab, 0 str mod. ugh.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2010)

getting frustrated, John raises his quarter staff in both hands and strikes diwn!

1d20=1

 CLANG!!! 

0 bab, 0 str mod. ugh.


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok is amused as the wizard soundly spanks the floor with his staff.  "Big rocks in floor pi** wizards off hmm, John?"  Bugs won't hold still for you either, will they?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2010)

"Well, it was there a second ago," grumbles the wizard, his hands still buzzing from sriking the floor with the rod.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2010)

"Well, it was there a second ago," grumbles the wizard, his hands still buzzing from sriking the floor with the rod.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 7, 2010)

As the battle starts to devolve into a trash talking, bug stomping session, the centipede at the focus of attention bites Scrag again, this time seriously.

OOC: Grok+John+Banter=lols 
Scrag takes 5 damage from the bite and needs to roll a fort save.
Roderic is up!

21 Grok killed m
21 Rosalia m 
18 John m
17 Scrag -5hp -1dex m
---17 'pede (near john) bites scrag -1 (killed by Roderic)
---15 'pede (near corpse) moves (killed by Grok)
10 'Pede (near Scrag and John) bites Scrag for 5, poison for 2dex, if no save
--------------Rnd 3------------
9 Roderic killed 'pede17
4 Tuk m
---4 'pede (flicked away) (killed by Roderic)
4 Thrindar m


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2010)

Yttermayn said:


> OOC: Grok+John+Banter=lols



glad to be of service!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 8, 2010)

OOC: Scrag made his save, with a 16.

Roll Lookup

DM, Can your review Scrag's hit point lost since the last few battles?  I don't believe he was ever healed, and he got knicked a few times.  I hate to say it, but he might be incapacited and dying at this point.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 8, 2010)

Roderic growls as he sees Scrag hurt, and hurries to attack the centipede, but in his haste, his thrust is inaccurate.  

Even with a flanking bonus, I believe it's a miss


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 8, 2010)

OOC: I went over the last few battles and I didn't see any damage done to Scrag except this last one.  He did take 1 point of damage on the first bite, but I missed that.  So he's actually 6 hit points damaged.  If he was injured before the last few battles, well, the trollish constitution is a wonderful thing.

C'mon Tuk, kill this frickin thing!

21 Grok killed m
21 Rosalia m 
18 John m
17 Scrag -6hp -1dex m
---17 'pede (near john) bites scrag -1 (killed by Roderic)
---15 'pede (near corpse) moves (killed by Grok)
10 'Pede (near Scrag and John) bites Scrag for 5
9 Roderic whiffed
--------------Rnd 3------------
4 Tuk m
---4 'pede (flicked away) (killed by Roderic)
4 Thrindar m


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2010)

At last the warrior strikes true, lashing his chain at the remaining thingy.

16 to hit for 6 dmg


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 10, 2010)

At last, to the relief of the tired and irate group, the last creature's entrails are splashed about.  Tuks face dosn't even twitch as centipede goop slops messily onto his cheek.  John's shoulders can be seen to visibly sag, and Roderic wipes and sheaths his sword after a quick glance around the area.  Toby comes out from behind Thrindar's pack.  "Whatever." he says quietly as he inspects his coat for errant bug guts.  Scrag's naturally pained looking face somehow shows more anguish than usual at his wounds and loss of flexibility.

OOC: 86 exp each


----------



## Amaury (Sep 10, 2010)

Rosalia looks around for other potential targets before relaxing a bit. She says: "I knew this was a bad place to rest, but I just can't believe the number of bugs and creatures we face in our journey!!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 11, 2010)

*"Truly." * states Tuk. *"However I'll stll want some more sleep before continuing. And somebody should tend to the troll."* he adds, poiting at Scrag.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 11, 2010)

"It's a filthy hole in the ground, with plenty of grub and water nearby.  I'd be surprised if it didn't have so much vermin." says a nonchalant voice near Thrindar.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 11, 2010)

Tuk instantly starts spining his chans over his head.* "Who is it?! Show yourself now!"*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2010)

John tuns to where the voice came from!


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok had been moving toward Scrag to tend to the injured troll when suddenly, and unknown being seemed to be right in the midst of the party!  He hefts hs mace and moves to John's side instead.  "Sorry, Scrag.  I'll get to you as soon as I can.  You better sit this one out and try not to bleed on us, ok?"


----------



## Amaury (Sep 11, 2010)

OOC: i've lost track.. Thrindar has a cat called Toby, and the cat talks? We are all aware of that and cool about it or it's something new??



Rosalia looks around for the voice point of origin.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2010)

*OOC:*


I thought that the voice came from near thrindar and toby?


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







Scott DeWar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I thought that the voice came from near thrindar and toby?



And, to my shame, I assumed that you knew what the he** you were talking about, DeWar! Oooops.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 12, 2010)

"Meow."  says Toby.  The sound is that of a _person_ saying meow, not a cat.  Toby looks up at Tuk and the others impassively.  "Can we get back to sleeping now?  Pleeeease?"  he says and then turns to try to lick his own back.

OOC: Nobody had any idea that Toby talked, including Thrindar.


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Cat talk?  What the ..... "

If there are no other threats apparent, Grok will tend to Scrag with a _Cure Light_ that cures 9 hp!

Cure light on Scrag (1d8+1=9)


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 12, 2010)

Roderic's eyes widen in surprise, as he hears the cat.  Almost as a reflex, he uses his gods-granted senses to see if the fantastic creature is evil.

[sblock=OOC]
Detect evil on the cat [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2010)

John racks his brain as to a precident for a talking familiar.

Knowledge:arcana +6


----------



## Amaury (Sep 12, 2010)

Rosalia notices that the cat is indeed the point of origin of the voice and she looks at her comrades, puzzled, and in particular at Thrindar who doesn't seem to react to his pet's sudden surge in intelligence and vocal chords ability.

She gets closer and says to 'Toby': "Yes we are all very sleepy.. we should go back to sleep.. but tell me, shouldn't you be running after some mice right now, huh?.. Oh and sorry but what's your name again??"

Rosalia wonders whether the cat _realizes _that he is a cat. She shows no sign of aggressivity.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2010)

*"I should have expected that from a dwarf mage."* states Tuk and let his chain at rest.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 12, 2010)

John thinks hard.  There have been talking familiars before, but they were usually the familiars of very powerful wizards and sorcerers.  Roderic detects no evil coming from the cat, though with the intense background of evil coming from this place it's hard to be certain.  Thrindar doesn't seem too fazed by the sudden change in his companion.  He actually seems like he's still very, very groggy.  After a moment, he flops back down into his bedroll and resumes snoring.  The cat watches Thrindar for a moment and them replies to Rosalia.  "Mice?  I'm not touching _anything_ from this cave.  Black goo..."


----------



## Amaury (Sep 12, 2010)

Rosalia looks at her comrades with an expression saying 'see, I'm talking to a cat' on her face and resumes her chat: "Good choice, good choice.. hum, tell me, what do you know about this black goo?? And.. since when are you gifted with speech? I mean human speech.. "


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 12, 2010)

John is momentarily distracted by the sight of the chain bakini sagging just so . .  then realizes that a thought occured to him about talking familiars.
"Um, I recall that a talking familiar only is summoned by the most powerful of mages. I am not sure that we are talking to the cat here, rosey."


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Having nothing to say to the cat, the novelty for Grok wears off quickly, and he goes back to bed.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 14, 2010)

Scrag smiles at Grok and gives him a hearty slap on the back as a way of thanks.  He then looks curiously at Toby as a disgusting thought hits him, "Talking cats taste bad?"

It seems as if he is trying to reconcile his taste for cats with his human-taught lessons about not eating animals that talk (i.e. people).


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 14, 2010)

"Gifted?  Cursed more like it.  It kinda felt like I woke up, but more so.  Then I could speak like you hominids and I don't know why, or how.  And the black goo smells bad.  Beyond that, I would guess you guys know more than I do.  Most of this time I've just been a dumb animal."  Toby watches Grok lay back down again and looks up at Scrag.  "Taste bad?  Why do you think we bury our poop?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Deuce Traveler said:


> Scrag smiles at Grok and gives him a hearty slap on the back as a way of thanks.  He then looks curiously at Toby as a disgusting thought hits him, "Talking cats taste bad?"
> 
> It seems as if he is trying to reconcile his taste for cats with his human-taught lessons about not eating animals that talk (i.e. people).



As he is laying down, Grok acknowledges Scrag's 'thanks' with a snarl that only a troll would understand as ever possibly meaning 'you're welcome, buddy.'  Then, as he is burying his head under his blanket, Grok says, "Grok not know.  You eat one foot and tell Grok how it is."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2010)

*"If the thing is cursed, as everything seems to be in this damn place, you should avoid taking it any near to your mouth, troll."* states Tuk


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 15, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"If the thing is cursed, as everything seems to be in this damn place, you should avoid taking it any near to your mouth, troll."* states Tuk




Roderic can't help but laugh out loud at this!!


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok also is amused, but stifles his laughter with his blanket.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 15, 2010)

*snort!* John tries to hide his mirth but fails miseralbly.
then seriously,
"Uh, do you accept the name of toby, or do you have a name you prefer?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2010)

Tuk smirks at his partner's laughs.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 15, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Tuk smirks at his partner's laughs.




John looks to tuk with a _mierda_ eating grin and shrugs.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 16, 2010)

"Well, it IS my name." Toby replies curtly to Grok.  "Look, I don't know why I'm different now.  I have noticed that Thrindar is kind of wonky right now, and I wonder if it's connected.  I'd suggest we try to get some sleep again and see what happens in the... in whatever passes for morning here."


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Yttermayn said:


> "Well, it IS my name." Toby replies curtly to Grok.  "Look, I don't know why I'm different now.  I have noticed that Thrindar is kind of wonky right now, and I wonder if it's connected.  I'd suggest we try to get some sleep again and see what happens in the... in whatever passes for morning here."



"Grok try do that for AWHILE now, but some cat won't shut up. *sigh*"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 16, 2010)

"If you want, Grok, I can talk *yawn* instead....zzzzzzzzzzzzz" John tries to stay aawake to toment Grok a bit longer but fatigue finally sets in.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 17, 2010)

Toby looks around, making an exaggerated show of looking for the unidentified cat.  He can be heard grumbling something about how it 'takes two to have a conversation' as he kneeds Thrindar's pudge into a suitable pillow.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 17, 2010)

ooc: argh, I'd a full post that didn"t come through! here it is again.


_This place is so weird and these guys can only joke about poo and pee!_ thinks an infuriated and worried Rosalia. Thinking about what Toby said she replied half lost in her thoughts and half thinking that what she's saying is nonsensical: "You're suggesting... like.. this place plays and creates beings out of black goo.. and it would seem that it is also granting the ability of speech.. maybe at the expense of Thrindar.."

She seems to comprehend what she's saying before shouting: "Shiite" and kicks some gravel in front of her out of anger and also fear.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 18, 2010)

Toby looks back up at Rosalia from his curled up little sleeping cat pose.  The unmistakable look of intelligence is in his yellow slitted eyes as he regards her for a long moment.  "That..." he begins "is possibly the most intelligent observation I've seen so far."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2010)

John leaps out of slumber, grabbing the staff as he does so. he is in a half crouch, looking about to identify wht the noise was that disturbed his just aquired slumber.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 19, 2010)

Rosalia raises an elbow. _what is this cat? is more than a cat.. he makes a judgement.._ she thinks.

"Tobie, are you more than you pretend to be?? Are you like 'conencted' to the.. whatever spirit or being that makes all this happen?" she asks uneasily.



OOC: will be out all week biz trip. might not be able to connect.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2010)

Amaury said:


> OOC: will be out all week biz trip. might not be able to connect.




ooc: Be safe Amaury!


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 19, 2010)

Roderic listens with interest at the exchange between the girl and the cat.


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok just snores loudly.  EXTREMELY loudly.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 20, 2010)

"Though I cannot deny the coincidental connection between the events of this place and my own..." Toby seems to search for the right word. "...Awakening, I truley do not know.  I _feel_ like a cat.  But you really don't have any way to know for sure, do you?  I know I wouldn't, should the roles be reversed."  Toby lays his head back down, still staring at Rosalia.  Rosalia winces at Grok's snoring and is reminded of his abduction and doppelganger.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 20, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*



Yttermayn said:


> John thinks hard.  There have been talking familiars before, but they were usually the familiars of very powerful wizards and sorcerers.  Roderic detects no evil coming from the cat, though with the intense background of evil coming from this place it's hard to be certain.  Thrindar doesn't seem too fazed by the sudden change in his companion.  He actually seems like he's still very, very groggy.  After a moment, he flops back down into his bedroll and resumes snoring.  The cat watches Thrindar for a moment and them replies to Rosalia.  "Mice?  I'm not touching _anything_ from this cave.  Black goo..."




Thrindar continues to sleep...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2010)

Jon only hears the continuing conversation between rose and toby and drifts back to sleep.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 21, 2010)

Things quiet down and watches continue unchanged.  After a period of time, party members gradually awaken one by one and fully rested.  It is difficult to judge how much time has passed.  Everyone's circadian rhythms are messed up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 21, 2010)

John will commence to study his spells.

[sblock=new spells]
o lvl (2+3 conj)
mage hand; light
acid spash X3

1st level (1+3conj)
Magic missile
mage armor; orb of electricity X2
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2010)

Tuk dons his armor, brandish his chains and starts some practice moves, silent as the stone.


----------



## Leif (Sep 21, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Da***it!  Grok hungry!"

Nevertheless, he makes his devotions and prays for his daily spells.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 22, 2010)

With fresh eyes, the group looks about the room and can see the passage they came in from, and one on the opposite end of the room.  Besides the partially concealed cubby that the group rested in and the passages, the rest of the room is featureless.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

"Hmm, Grok's eyes fresh, but this place still SUCKS.  Grok still hungry, too." *grumble, grumble, grumble*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

Thrindar studies his spells for the day.

[sblock=Spell List]0th – Acid Splash, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Ray of Frost
1st – Magic Missile, Magic Missile, Magic Missile[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2010)

Scrag gladly takes up his axe in the morning and takes up position within the party, careful to keep an eye on the talking cat.  Cats are good eating, but talking cats can't be trusted.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 23, 2010)

Roderic dons his armor and readies his weapons quietly after saying his prayers to Heironeous.  He then prepares to lead the way deeper into the caves as soon as the others are ready.


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Helfdan said:


> Roderic dons his armor and readies his weapons quietly after saying his prayers to Heironeous.  He then prepares to lead the way deeper into the caves as soon as the others are ready.



"Grok reddy, shiny dude.  As reddy as him likely to ever be..."


----------



## Amaury (Sep 24, 2010)

Rosalia wakes up tired having had difficulties to find sleep with visions of cats populating her dreams. She actually looked for the cat as she got up wondering if Scrag had eaten it or 'him' - as a dream was telling.

Brushing her hair and readjusting her clothes, Rosalia walks to Thrindar and asks him: "So, how does it feel to own a speaking cat??"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

The dwarf narrows his gaze at the rogue. "Huh? What is it you speak of?"


----------



## Amaury (Sep 25, 2010)

"I speak of Tobie.. your cat.. who has newly acquired skills? Have you got anything to do with this?? Are you feeling ok??" insists Rosalia.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 25, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

Thrindar frowns at Rosalia, glances down at Toby and then returns his gaze to the rogue. He shrugs at her.


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 26, 2010)

Toby looks up at the mention of his name with large, needy kitty eyes.  He casually arches his back and rubs against Thrindar's robed calf, making a complete figure 8 circuit around the stumpy legs.  There is no doubt, Toby knows it's feeding time.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2010)

as John finishes studieing he says "mornin Toby, Thrindor"


----------



## Amaury (Sep 26, 2010)

Thrindar's lack of reaction seems to comfort Rosalia crazy theories. She tries it out: "Thrindie Thrindie... would you like a bit of milk?? A tasty mouse maybe??"

She waits to see if she gets any reaction. _I'm just not sure whether he can still understand what I'm saying.. Gosh, this place is driving me mad!_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2010)

"I thought itn would be toby that would  want milk and mice?"


----------



## Amaury (Sep 26, 2010)

Rosalia replies dryly: "In a normal place yes, but here, with a talking cat, and a seemingly mute master.."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2010)

John nods his head sagely and remains quiet while observing the unfolding one way convesation.


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok just sighs impatiently, "Grok reddy!  We going today?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2010)

*"Yes orc-man, we are going." *Antagonizes Tuk, face hard like a stone.


----------



## Leif (Sep 28, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"Yes orc-man, we are going." *Antagonizes Tuk, face hard like a stone.



"Gud, 's'about time," quoth the "Orc-Man."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2010)

John looks to Rosalia inquisitively as he packs his stuff rfor travel.

"The cat, he spoke last night, right?" he asks quietly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 28, 2010)

Scrag ponders Rosalia's question and says, "Scrag not know.  Cat might be safe eatin' now."


----------



## Yttermayn (Sep 28, 2010)

Toby seems excited by Rosalia's attention, but says nothing.  He does make a half purr, half meow sound that triggers the part deep inside Rosalia that loves cute little animals, however.  He comes to rub against her boots as well, then rears up on his hind legs with a front paw for support and pats her knee with the other.  Toby obviously thinks she has a treat for him.

The room has two exits, the one the party came in through, and another on the opposite side.  Distant running water can be heard from both directions.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 28, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> John looks to Rosalia inquisitively as he packs his stuff rfor travel.
> 
> "The cat, he spoke last night, right?" he asks quietly.




"Thanks John, I was feeling like I was starting to lose my mind.. Yes, Toby seems to be a cat again.. maybe the 'spirit' that gave him speech took it back in the morning.. don't know.. this is weird and Thrindar is mute as a wall..."

She sees the warriors wanting to press ahead. "Yes boys! Let's just jump straight into it! No clue, but it doesn't matter does it??" she asks in frustration.


OOC: is Thrindar here or his player is playing him in mute mode??


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

The dwarven mage half smiles at the confusion he has caused the rogue. He checks his pack and readies himself for travel once more.


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok looks at Thrindar with as much concern in his eyes as you're likely to ever see on the face of a Half-Orc, "Dwarf Mage no can talk?  What this?  How you make big magic if you no talk?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

The dwarven mage turns to the half-orc and stares back at him blankly for a bit. Then he cannot hold it in any longer. He begins to laugh hysterically. "You should ... see the ... looks ... on your ... faces!"

OOC: Just to clarify, Thrindar did speak several posts ago. http://www.enworld.org/forum/5332576-post1472.html


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2010)

Tuk draws a half smile. *"Yeah. Funny face."* he agrees.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 29, 2010)

Rosalia's fists are suddenly tightened with anger and the girl's face shows her true feelings towards at the dwarf: "You.. you half-witted circus wizard of a dwarf!! 
Do you think our situation allows for this childish form of humour?? Do you?? Damn it! And since you are sooo clever, how do you explain Toby's speech ability, hum?? Maybe you taught him 'cause you thought it'd be _funny_?? Explain yourself _dwarf_!" she orders angrily.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 30, 2010)

"Ahem!"  Roderic looks back.  "Shall we go?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Tailspinner said:


> The dwarven mage turns to the half-orc and stares back at him blankly for a bit. Then he cannot hold it in any longer. He begins to laugh hysterically. "You should ... see the ... looks ... on your ... faces!"



Grok is not amused.

"Very funny, PeeWee.  Grok _remember_ this!"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

Ignoring the rogue and cleric, Thrindar turns to Roderic. "Yes! We should get going." He then walks toward the unexplored exit of the room with Toby close behind.


----------



## Amaury (Sep 30, 2010)

OOC: i'm a bit puzzled by the way thrindar is being played...  :/  that Scrag and Tuk are not interested in the surrounding mysteries is Ok, they're dumb warriors (;-)) but, the mage should at least show an ounce of interest for his pet starting to talk, no??
I played the angry character to try to best fit the situation. but if the player doesnt want to play the exchange, the whole thing is pointless.. 
monster-room-monster?
or maybe I misunderstood or misread something?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 30, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]







Amaury said:


> OOC: i'm a bit puzzled by the way thrindar is being played...  :/  that Scrag and Tuk are not interested in the surrounding mysteries is Ok, they're dumb warriors (;-)) but, the mage should at least show an ounce of interest for his pet starting to talk, no??
> I played the angry character to try to best fit the situation. but if the player doesnt want to play the exchange, the whole thing is pointless..
> monster-room-monster?
> or maybe I misunderstood or misread something?




I was basing my reactions on this post, with pertinent sentence bolded, from the DM several pages back:



Yttermayn said:


> John thinks hard.  There have been talking familiars before, but they were usually the familiars of very powerful wizards and sorcerers.  Roderic detects no evil coming from the cat, though with the intense background of evil coming from this place it's hard to be certain.  *Thrindar doesn't seem too fazed by the sudden change in his companion.*  He actually seems like he's still very, very groggy.  After a moment, he flops back down into his bedroll and resumes snoring.  The cat watches Thrindar for a moment and them replies to Rosalia.  "Mice?  I'm not touching _anything_ from this cave.  Black goo..."




I apologize for any confusion. I try to keep up with the entire thread when I post and try to be consistent with the character's personality.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*



Tailspinner said:


> Ignoring the rogue and cleric, Thrindar turns to Roderic. "Yes! We should get going." He then walks toward the unexplored exit of the room with Toby close behind.



Grok falls into the procession in his usual spot in the order of march.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 1, 2010)

OOC: actually you're right but see Ytt's point in OOC. 



Rosalia doesn't really know how to respond to Thrindar's snobing her. She's about to go for another demonstration of her anger, but remembers that noise does get carried far in corridors and decides to keep her mouth shut.

Seeing the rest of the group readying itself, she hesitates thinking This is wrong.. They don't seem to mind. I.. I'm getting mad? Is this worth it?.. I could probably find my way back outside..

But she decides to follow the group. She picks and throws her backpack on her shoulders and follows the group, walking last in a 'don't-disturb-me' mood.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2010)

John takes note of the lady's mood and heands the warning. donning his gear he takes his place in line.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 3, 2010)

After moving through a short, twisty corridor, the group enters a small irregular room with a large cave column in the center.  The room is a hub for five different tunnels.   The five include the one the group came in from, which is on the western end.  
To the south is a tunnel going up steeply.  
The eastern side of the room has a tunnel that goes downwards, and the footing looks somewhat treacherous to walk down.  Running water sounds come from this tunnel.
Another tunnel exits to the north, with nothing apparently unusual about it.
One last tunnel heads off to the north-west, also with nothing of note about it.

OOC:  Everyone roll Spot and Listen Checks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2010)

1d20=14, 1d20=13

or should i use enworld's? uh oh, it added them together.

I also noted that the rolls are located in my public profile page under dice rolls as a 17 and a 19.


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Spot and Listen checks:


----------



## Amaury (Oct 3, 2010)

Lost in her thoughts, Rosalia doesn't seem to pay too much attention to her surroundings. She doesn't like the sharp climbing corridor and stays away from it, worried that something may roll down from it.


OOC
Spot&Listen (1d20+1=6, 1d20+1=12)


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 3, 2010)

OOC: Either set of rolls works, actually, for Scott.  On a side note:  Holy crap!  ENW has a built in roller?  When did that happen?
[sblock=For John Tannerson only]
John happens to find himself in just the right spot, at just the right moment to notice two things.  The steep passage to the south has a large quantity of small round stones sitting mostly near the bottom of it, and he saw one more arrive.  It had skittered down until finally sliding into some of the others.  Amoment later it was followed by another one.  John also notices the sound of what what could be some small animal noises or maybe snoring coming from the northwestern passage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 4, 2010)

Roderic looks carefully around the cave.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2010)

Jphn will wave his arms and make gestures to be silent while motioning for then others to join him.


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok just growls softly and looks at the others like John has finally lost it for good.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 4, 2010)

The others don't seem to have any idea what John has noticed.  A few are actively poking around, others just look at him dumbly, like he's having some kind of fit that they are totally unprepared to treat.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 5, 2010)

John rolls his eyes at the denseness of his comrads and the says in a very low voice, "Git over here, but be quiet about it"


----------



## Amaury (Oct 5, 2010)

Rosalia comes to John quietly as she is used to, questioning John with a slight head movement.


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok tentatively follows Rosalia.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 6, 2010)

Scrag comes over and raises a curious eyebrow.


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2010)

OOC:  Trolls have eyebrows?  WHO KNEW??!!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 6, 2010)

OOC: Just one.  Over both eyes.


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2010)

OOC:    Yeah, ok, I'll buy that one.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 6, 2010)

John points out the base of the upward sloped passage.  Scattered all around and in it are small stones.  As if to illustrate his point, another small stone can be heard rattling down the passage from above and it bounces to a stop amid the others at the base.  The implications become obvious, even to Scrag.
OOC: I am assuming John is more interested in this passage than the other one I mentioned, Scott?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]


Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Just one.  Over both eyes.



that was milk through the nose funny! good thing I wasn't drinking milk!!
[/sblock]

ic:


> John points out the base of the upward sloped passage. Scattered all around and in it are small stones. As if to illustrate his point, another small stone can be heard rattling down the passage from above and it bounces to a stop amid the others at the base. The implications become obvious, even to Scrag.
> OOC: I am assuming John is more interested in this passage than the other one I mentioned, Scott?



ooc: yes john is very interested in this passage!

ic: John whispers to Rose "_that_ might be interesting.", he says with a smile.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 6, 2010)

Rosalia looks at the stones and tries to figure out what they're for.



OOC: are the stones cut or not, round or natural shape? is the corridor climbable or the stones take its whole diameter? is it regular fall of stones or it could be someone throwing them?


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 8, 2010)

OOC: I guess I should have been a little clearer- they are small stones, pebbles, really.  There's hundreds of them scattered on the floor near where the passage opens into the room.  Every few seconds, another one rattles down the passage and lands near the bottom.  The passage itself slopes upwards and curves enough that you can only see in about 20 feet without walking further up into it.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 8, 2010)

Rosalia seems puzzled by the pebbles. she looks at the others and whispers: "Not a natural occurence, but what it is for, I have no idea. Which corridor?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 8, 2010)

John points to the direction from nwhere the pebles are rolling from.
"I vote there"


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok gives a noncommittal grunt and stands ready to proceed.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 9, 2010)

Roderic muses.  "It could be a creature actually digging that tunnel...  But if that is the will of our company, let us proceed!"    The paladin cautiously leads the way into the tunnel.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 13, 2010)

OOC: Those who are proceeding into the tunnel, roll hide and move silent if planning to approach stealthily.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2010)

Tuk moves forward, his shape obscured by the shadows. All goes well, until he trips with a pebble and curses loudly. Classic Tuk. 

_
Hide: 17
MS: 6 Roll Lookup_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2010)

Hide: 1d20+2=21

and 

move silent: 1d20+2=6

Apparently John and the shadows become one, so much so that he does not see the pebble that Tuk kicks int the same shadows john is in, causing him to kick it skittering accross the floor back to Tuk.

ooc: Care for a game of futbol  VV?


----------



## Amaury (Oct 13, 2010)

Rosalia lets the boys slide in their comical attempt to reach the top of the corridor and walks to the other corridor where some noise had been heard. She stands by the exit, peeping a bit and in any case, getting ready to hit any occupants surging forward aggressively due to the noise of her comrades.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 17, 2010)

As the men try to creep up the corridor, a couple more pebbles come skipping down the corridor, then the trickle of stones stops shortly after Roderic gets about ten feet up the tunnel.

OOC: All in the pebble tunnel (southern), roll listen.  I am assuming Roderic is in the lead.  Please establish a marching order for Roderic, Tuk, John, and Grok.  Or, I can assuming the above order.

Rosalia creeps roughly 20 feet into the northwestern tunnel before she hears the distinct sound of snoring and spots the yellow-orange flicker of firelight reflecting off the walls of the tunnel ahead.

OOC: What are Scrag and Thrindar doing?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2010)

Tuk rises an eyebrow, he didn't hear anything. (6)


----------



## Amaury (Oct 19, 2010)

Rosalia carefully walks up in the tunnel before she can spot who or what is snoring.

_some sort of guardian? for what?_


OOC
move silently (1d20+7=13) 
enworld dice thing doesnt seem to work?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Thrindar : Male Dwarf Evoker 1*

Comfortable in the fact that he has limited stealth capabilities, the dwarf holds position, waiting to see what the others uncover.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 21, 2010)

Now that she's further into the tunnel, Rosalia can make out several distinct snoring individuals.  Judging by the pitch, she'd have to guess that they are likely kobold sized.  The sound remains steady as she creeps, indicating that she dosn't appear to have been detected.

OOC: There are still some unresponded to posts on Infractus for Scott and Helfdan!


----------



## Amaury (Oct 23, 2010)

ooc: do i wait b4 playing Rose?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2010)

1d20=3 John's breathing and heart beat is filling his hears.

Ps. Infractus is responded to.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 24, 2010)

Amaury said:


> ooc: do i wait b4 playing Rose?




OOC: Nah, go ahead.  If something happens that requires timing, we'll start initiative.

The pebbles have not started again, all is silent ahead up the pebble tunnel.

OOC: What will the two groups do?  They are each partway up their respective tunnels, with the exception of Thrindar and Scrag who remain in the 'hub' between all the various tunnels.  Neither can see what is ahead besides more tunnel from their current position.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 24, 2010)

_Hum, several of them.. kobolds? maybe.. maybe I could just get rid of them as they sleep.. hum, not that fair but it's us or them.. and they've probably got a trap for us down in that room.. I need to disable it.._ thinks the pretty face.

She draws her dagger and closes on the first body, taking extra time to walk silently. She stops, studying her environment once more, counting how many of them are there, what's the best order, whether there are some alarm devices or unusual stuff.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2010)

ooc: so John is cluless of the kobolds, then . . . 

Ic: John will continue forward up toward the direction of where the pebbles came from.

1d20+2=6 *Kclacity kclack!* pebles under foot go skittering down the tunnel . . .


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok winces painfully at the clatter of pebbles made by John, but his curse of human clumsiness dies a quiet death upon his parched lips.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2010)

Tuk moves forward, tripping again over the pebbles. *"Damnit!" *he says out loud. 

See lame rolls here


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 27, 2010)

ooc:
VV, you and I are not liked at all by Invisible castle, are we?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 27, 2010)

OOC: True, so much true in so few words.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 28, 2010)

Knowing his mail is noisy enough, Roderic leads the way down the tunnel at a normal pace.


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 31, 2010)

Suddenly, there is a noise ahead of the men.  The grind of heavy stone on stone, then a few loud crunches, as of small pebbles being suddenly and violently crushed!

OOC:
Those in the pebble corridor, roll a reflex save!

Rounding a final bend, Rosalia gets a good view of a room.  She enters one end of a long chamber with three massive stalagmites.  This cavern holds more than a dozen crude pallets scattered about the floor.  Each is little more than a lump of old furs, skins, and moth eaten blankets tucked into a pile.  Eight kobolds sleep here, several snoring loudly.  They each have a small collection of weapons and armor near the pallets they sleep on.  At the southern end of the room, there is an impromptu armory filled with javelins, three crude short swords, a suit of scale armor, and two wooden shields.  All the items are rusty and dull, but still serviceable.

OOC:
Roll a spot for Rosalia.


----------



## Amaury (Oct 31, 2010)

_Eight of them... hum, might be a little riskier than expected!_ ponders Rose as she stops to have a better view in the dim light. She focuses on the kobolds wondering which one to start with.


spot (1d20+1=4)


----------



## Yttermayn (Oct 31, 2010)

Rosalia dosn't see any traps or potential problems.  The only thing that occurs to her is to start closest to the way she came in, so she won't have to fight her way out if she has to run...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 31, 2010)

1d20+2=14

John does his best not to yelp in suprise!

fluff: will to keep quiet
1d20+2=22

ooc: now why couldn't I roll that to be quiet phisicly?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 1, 2010)

Tuk's eyes widen and he instinctively jumps out of whatever is that is rolling down.

Ref: 21


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2010)

OOC: Election is over and I'm back now.

IC: Scrag sees everyone tense up and prepares to dodge.

Reflex roll
[sblock]
Rolled a 9.  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Amaury (Nov 4, 2010)

Rosalia gets closer to her first victim, caut.iously. As she brings her dagger closer to the kobold's neck she thinks. _I can't kill him like that.. Hum, well.. ohh that's horrible.. even for these beasts.. come on girl.._

She slits the throat of the first kobold and waits to see whether normal blood comes outor whether it is another black goo entity.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 5, 2010)

From higher up in the corridor, a massive stone sphere comes bearing down on the men!  With an incredible racket, Roderic heaves his armored body to the side in time to dodge the boulder.  Tuk calmly takes a neat sidestep and watches impassively as the massive stone smashes into the unfortunate person behind him.  That person happens to be John.  Boulder, John, Scrag, and the curved wall behind them momentarily form a manwich.  Man and troll share an intimate moment, and are released when the boulder caroms off of their abused bodies and crunches down to the pebble strewn floor below.

OOC:
Roderic (saved)
Tuk (saved)
John 6 damage
Scrag 2 damage

Roll initiative!

Rosalia slices the creature's neck with her sharpest blade.  The creature's eyes fly wide and it makes gurgling noises and tries to thrash, but fortunately the heavy blanket muffles and restricts it.  Blood sprays out of the wound in a foaming red froth which spatters across Rosalia's armor.  The thing dies and begins to putrefy almost immediately into black sludge.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2010)

Tuk returns to his position and looks back at the smashed two.* "Get up you two, we have things to kill"*

Initiative: 11


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 5, 2010)

Roderic charges up the tunnel beside Tuk.  
(please roll initiative for me 1d20+1)


----------



## Amaury (Nov 5, 2010)

Rosalia's face shows her disgust. _another group of these black goo creatures! Makes it easier to kill them.._

She steps aside and comes close to the next one to cut his throat as well, still careful of her environment and possible traps as kobolds are famous for.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 5, 2010)

OOC: Rosalia roll a move silently, please.  Roderic's Init: 1d20+1=2


----------



## Amaury (Nov 5, 2010)

OOC: 
move silently (1d20+7=12)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2010)

oops, double post


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 5, 2010)

John remains motionless as massive brusing spreads about his body. Signs of internal bleeding show about his pale skin.

HP: -2

Inititive: 1d20+2=10


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 6, 2010)

"John soft," Scrag says, but whether the troll meant that his companion was weak and needed aid or whether John softened the boulder's blow against the troll with his body is unknown to the adventurers.

Scrag leans down and tries to conduct first aid to stabilize John.


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok will assist Scrag, and add a _cure light wounds_ for John as well.  "Grok all out of spells today.  No one else get hurt or you'll answer to me!"

[sblock=Yttermayn?]Are we second level or first?[/sblock]

roll to be added, 1d8+2(?)


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 10, 2010)

Rosalia creeps reasonably well over to the next sleeping kobold.  It lays on it's scaly belly and twitches as if dreaming about some other attractive kobold of the opposite gender.  It would almost be kind of cute, if it weren't actually a black-goo infected murder-beast.
Roderic and Tuk, being the farthest up the tunnel, hear the ominous rumbling approach of another boulder coming their way!  As if that weren't bad enough, they can also hear the sound of mystical chanting from up where the boulders came from!

OOC: You are all still first level, though that may change after this fight if you survive.  Go ahead and make your CLW and Heal check rolls.  Still need init rolls from Scrag, Grok, and Thrindar, and Rosalia If and When she joins the fight.  From the sounds above and the now slightly greasy and bloodstained boulder that came rolling into the room, _*Thrindar*_ can easily tell that the stuff's going down and his help would most likely be appreciated by his companions up ahead.  Maybe letting Rosalia know too would be a great idea...

Tuk is Up!

[sblock=GM Notes, GM Eyes only]
1d20+8=14, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=17
5 enemy, 2 pairs acting in unison first round.
17 Unknown
14 Unknown
6 Unknown
[/sblock]
11 Tuk
10 John
2 Roderic
? Scrag
? Grok
? Thrindar


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2010)

Tuk attempts his graceful sidestep again (Ref: 12), hoping that this time it's Roderic who gets hit by the rock. He then charges upwards, adrenaline fuelling his muscles!
_
In case he is within charging distance from any foe, 16 for 7 dmg (remember his 1o ft reach._


----------



## Leif (Nov 10, 2010)

Grok's Initiative


----------



## Amaury (Nov 10, 2010)

Rosalia continues her gruesome task of killing the 'kobolds' in their sleep. She's a bit bothered by the thoughts that these 'creatures' may actually need to sleep as she thought they were more like undead or constructs which as far as her knowledge goes are creatures that do not need to feed or sleep.

This makes her task even more unpleasant.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2010)

OOC
Scrag rolled a 15 for init, Roll Lookup


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 14, 2010)

Grok tends to John's wounds as only he can.  Miraculous energies pour into John's battered body and knit tissues back together.  Another massive boulder makes an appearance at the top of the tunnel and careens down toward them all, smashing into Tuk as he tries to look a _little_ to cool while getting out of the way.  He is knocked onto the floor with a force that would kill a weaker man.

OOC: Hey, didn't you guys _just_ sleep before entering the hub below this pebble tunnel?  Everybody should be fully rested and spells recharged...
Everyone in the tunnel roll another Reflex Save! (Tuk already did.)
Scrag is up!

[sblock=GM Eyes Only]
1d20+8=14, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=17
5 enemy, 2 pairs acting in unison first round.
17 Unknown
14 Unknown
6 Unknown
[/sblock]
17 Grok (casts CLW on John)
15 Scrag
11 Tuk (hit by boulder trap, prone and dmg:1d8=4)
10 John (healed 1d8+2=7
2 Roderic
? Thrindar


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2010)

OOC:  I had already rolled for the clw in post 1560 and got 9 hp cured.  Are players not supposed to roll those?  Sorry if that's the case.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 14, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> John remains motionless as massive brusing spreads about his body. Signs of internal bleeding show about his pale skin.
> 
> HP: -2
> 
> Inititive: 1d20+2=10






Leif said:


> Grok will assist Scrag, and add a _cure light wounds_ for John as well.  "Grok all out of spells today.  No one else get hurt or you'll answer to me!"
> 
> roll to be added, 1d8+2(?)




The yellowing look of his skin fades quickly away, as fast as it appeaared. brusing too vanished just as quickly. he sits up still feeling  . . . squishy. the thaat neferious low rumble of another bolder cause him to stand and prepare to move out of the way. when it comes into sight he mumbles, "great, another one"

edit: OOC . . . I am SQUISHY, HEAR ME  squish


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 14, 2010)

OOC:  where is everyone and can we quickly get out of this tunnel?  Does Scrag have a visual on all his allies?


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 17, 2010)

Saving Throw:


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 20, 2010)

After smashing into Tuk, the second boulder hits a few others on it's way down.  The sound of feet coming down can be heard from above.
Meanwhile:
Rosalia's murder spree is interrupted by a 'Psssst!' coming from the tunnel she came in by...

Scott: Yes, you _are_ squishy.
Leif: Players roll their own dice & doobies.
Deuce: I still need your reflex save roll.  Helfdan is currently the furthest up the tunnel, closely followed by Tuk.  John, Scrag, and Grok are all together about 10 feet behind them, so yes, visual on all tunnel allies.

[sblock=GM Eyes Only]
1d20+8=14, 1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=17
5 enemy, 2 pairs acting in unison first round.
17 Unknown
14 Unknown
6 Unknown
[/sblock]

  17 Grok (hit by boulder trap, prone and dmg:1d8=4
15 Scrag
11 Tuk (hit by boulder trap, prone and dmg:1d8=4)
10 John (hit by boulder trap, prone and dmg:1d8=2)
2 Roderic(hit by boulder trap, prone and dmg:1d8=7)
? Thrindar     (Wanking it over to Rosalia's tunnel.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 20, 2010)

As the bolder grazes John with a near hit, just too bad it was not a near miss, he hears the sound of running feet. in his prone position he prepares a spell to protect himself.

Casting mage armor


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2010)

OOC: Scrag rolls a 15 on reflex and will start charging upwards and hope to reach the source of the boulders.

Roll Lookup


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 21, 2010)

On his Roderic will use one action to stand, and another to continue up the tunnel.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2010)

Tuk stands up, and calmly dusts himself off, before starting to spin his chains above his head, ready to rip members out of anything that comes close to him. 

Move: Stand.
Stdrd: Charge up


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 23, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> As the bolder grazes John with a near hit, just too bad it was not a near miss, he hears the sound of running feet. in his prone position he prepares a spell to protect himself.
> 
> Casting mage armor






Voda Vosa said:


> Move: Stand.
> Stdrd: Charge up




ooc: Dang! move is stand?! I forgot that.

Ic:move action is stand and standard action is cast spell.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 26, 2010)

Scrag manages to just move out of the way of the second boulder and barrels up the tunnel.  He quickly comes in sight of four kobolds racing down to meet them.  A fifth, odd looking kobold is behind them, but Scrag has little time to stare before being attacked.  Tuk quickly comes up behind Scrag and sees the same group of creatures.  John's spell completes, and he is enveloped in a mystical field of force.  He sees Roderic pick himself up and head up the tunnel following Tuk.  At the top, Roderic spies the group of five creatures ahead squaring off with his companions.  

OOC: Grok is up!  Top of the 3rd round.  When we left for Minnesota, I forgot to bring the manual that has the stats for this big fight.  I will try to find an online copy, but this might have to stall until I get back home.

17 Grok (hit by boulder trap, prone and dmg:1d8=4
15 Scrag
11 Tuk (hit by boulder trap, prone and dmg:1d8=4)
10 John (hit by boulder trap, prone and dmg:1d8=2)
2 Roderic(hit by boulder trap, prone and dmg:1d8=7)
? Thrindar (Wanking it over to Rosalia's tunnel.)


----------



## Leif (Nov 26, 2010)

*Grok Half-Orc Cleric2*

Grok hustles up the tunnel to the site of the battle, joining the fray when he arrives.  (Init =17.)


----------



## Amaury (Nov 29, 2010)

Rosalia jumps off her feet as she hears the 'pssht'. She turns around with her dagger dripping black blood on the floor. Her expression shows that she's ready to kill.

She tries to figure out who's out there and she steps once or twice in the direction to get a better view whilst nervously checking the kobolds.


----------



## Yttermayn (Nov 30, 2010)

Grok picks himself up off the floor and heads up to find the others ahead of him about to engage with 5 kobolds.  The four in front block off the tunnel.  The fifth is smaller and appears to have only one huge eye and a horn growing from the center of his head.  He is positioned well behind the other four, out of reach except for ranged weapons and spells.  All of the creatures show signs of the same corruption found in previous encounters.  The strange kobold in back flicks a wand around and a tiny bolt of blue energy flies out and pops on Scrag's gnarled hide!
Rosalia sees Thrindar in the dim tunnel light.  He cringes a little at her murderous look, but quickly regains his composure and urgently beckons her to follow him.  She distantly hears the bellows and screams of her comrades some ways away.

OOC: Scrag is up!  Rosalia roll init for rnd 2!

17 Grok -4hp (rnd2; move:stand, move:move)
17 Strange Kobold (rnd2; Action:use wand on Scrag 3 dmg)
 15 Scrag -5hp
14 Kobold
14 Kobold
 11 Tuk -4hp (rnd1; hit by boulder trap, prone and dmg:1d8=4)
10 John -2hp (rnd1; hit by boulder trap, prone and dmg:1d8=2)
 6 Kobold
 6 Kobold
2 Roderic -7 (rnd1; hit by boulder trap, prone and dmg:1d8=7)
? Thrindar (rnd1; Wanking it over to Rosalia's tunnel.)
? Rosalia


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 30, 2010)

(a little ahead of my inititive, but there for when my time comes: )

helpless to do much, john will cast mage armor and stay in the back of the party.

stats: hit pointsat 0 of 4


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 30, 2010)

_Update the status, nor Tuk, Roderic or Jhon are prone._


----------



## Amaury (Nov 30, 2010)

Rosalia  looks at Thindar with an angry face that reads 'why-do-you-come-to-bother-me-whilst-me-girly-have-important-things-to-do-you-short-legged-man!
She has a last look at what would have been her next victim and reluctantly follows Thrindar.


ooc:  init (1d20+7=14)
i can't work out the dice roller in enworld... any hint?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 1, 2010)

step 1: type a post and hit 'post quick reply' button

step 2: when post is on the thread, click the 'add dice roll' button. that will put you at the dice roller screen.

the roll will be at the bottom of the post you just posted.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 1, 2010)

ooc: thanks. that's what I was doing but from my favorite saved rolls and it doesnt work for me. i tried by just rolling one die and it did work 26. Ytter discard this roll.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 11, 2010)

Thrindar hurredly leads Rosalia back to the hub room at the base of the pebble tunnel.  Two massive round boulders sit side by side like stone giant testicles on the fine layer of pebbles.  The unmistakable sound of her companions battling from up the tunnel can be heard.  Thrindar shimmies around the massive stone balls, readying his magical accoutrements.
Meanwhile, at the battle:  Scrag slashes viciously at one ot the kobolds but misses cleanly.  The blade blasts a chunk of limestone out of the tunnel sidewall.  Two of the creatures take half-hearted swings at Scrag, but predictably amount to nothing.

OOC: Tuk is up!  I'm gonna roll an attack for Scrag, since Deuse seems awol for the moment.  Voda: Hmmm, I missed a beat somewhere.  Oh well.

17 Grok -4hp (rnd2; move:stand, move:move)
17 Strange Kobold (rnd2; Action:use wand on Scrag 3 dmg)
 15 Scrag -5hp (rnd2 miss)
14 Rosalia (rnd2 en route)
14 Kobold (rnd2 miss)
14 Kobold (rnd2 miss)
 11 Tuk -4hp 
10 John -2hp 
 6 Kobold
 6 Kobold
2 Roderic -7 
? Thrindar 
? Rosalia


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2010)

Tuk lashes out at one of the kobolds. His chains make the dirty work, rending the creature's flesh.

17 for 6 dmg


----------



## Amaury (Dec 19, 2010)

ooc: who's next?? John?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2010)

i will post on the moorrow. i am trying to find info on  a spell, and I am needing to get up at 3 aam.


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 22, 2010)

Tuks chain whips out with such force that the the barbed head punches right through one of the unfortunate kobolds torso.  Yanking back, Tuk partially disembowels the creature as the ragged chain exits the wound.

OOC: John is up!  I apollogize again for slow posting.  We all have Christmas stuff going on.  I also have a sick baby in the hospital and a child custody thing going on with my older two.  God, how I hope things work out (well) soon...


17 Grok -4hp (rnd2; move:stand, move:move)
17 Strange Kobold (rnd2; Action:use wand on Scrag 3 dmg)
 15 Scrag -5hp (rnd2 miss)
14 Rosalia (rnd2 en route)
14 Kobold (rnd2 miss, killed by tuk)
14 Kobold (rnd2 miss)
 11 Tuk -4hp (rnd2 kills k14)
10 John -2hp 
 6 Kobold
 6 Kobold
2 Roderic -7 
? Thrindar 
? Rosalia


----------



## Amaury (Dec 22, 2010)

ooc: take it easy then. hope the baby gets well quickly and merry xmas / happy new year to all!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2010)

OOC: wow, i missed putting the post! sorry. Ok, I am going to change what I had planned back on the 19th. so here it is:

IC: John raises his hand and causlls upon the element of earth to grant him its primal energy. a green siscous  borb of acid forms in his hand and he throws it at the nearest Kobold

Acid splash, ranged touch


----------



## Yttermayn (Dec 26, 2010)

The two kobolds in the rear toss javelins at Tuk and Scrag.  They have difficulty hitting anything when the target is partially covered by their companions up front.  Never the less, one of them finds an opening as Tuk retrieves his chain and it jabs a small hole in the flesh of his wrist between his gloves and arm armor.

OOC: Roderic is up! Now that one of the Kobolds in front is down, it would be possible for someone to get at the kobolds in back or possibly bull rush the kobold that hit Tuk with a javelin and get access to the magic using kobold.  Rosalia and Thrindar should roll initiative.  As far as Aohdan goes, he is doing better and may get discharged from the NICU in a week, and that means he and my wife may be able to come home soon!

17 Grok -4hp (rnd2; move:stand, move:move)
17 Strange Kobold (rnd2; Action:use wand on Scrag 3 dmg)
 15 Scrag -5hp (rnd2 miss)
14 Rosalia (rnd2 en route)
14 Kobold (rnd2 miss, killed by tuk)
14 Kobold (rnd2 miss)
 11 Tuk -5hp (rnd2 kills k14)
10 John -2hp (rnd2 cast acid splash, miss)
 6 Kobold (rnd2 javelin->Tuk hit for 1pt)
 6 Kobold (rnd2 javelin->Scrag miss)
2 Roderic -7 
? Thrindar 
? Rosalia


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 27, 2010)

*OOC:*


we might want to consider an [ic number two] as we have reached 1500 + posts here


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 29, 2010)

((Glad to hear the good news, boss!))

With a strident "For Peleor and Heironeous!!!!!!" Roderic raises his shield and charges at the kobold at the back missileer, trying to slam into the magic wielding foe at the back!!!


----------



## Amaury (Dec 31, 2010)

ooc: initiative


----------



## Amaury (Dec 31, 2010)

ooc: roooh, Scott, I'd thought i'd try.. but u roll high on Spot!  btw how do u insert comments??


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2010)

how to insert info:

Look in the dice rolling box and at the upper right corner you will see a blank white box. Insert description there, then precede to the rest of what you already are doing right.

oops, I rolled a 1.

From Google translator:
English to French translation
comment insérer des infos:
Rechercher dans le lancer de dés boîte et dans le coin supérieur droit vous verrez une case vide blanc. Insérer une description là, alors précéder le reste de ce que vous êtes déjà en train de faire.

oups, j'ai roulé un 1.


----------



## Leif (Dec 31, 2010)

Scott DeWar said:


> how to insert info:
> 
> Look in the dice rolling box and at the upper right corner you will see a blank white box. Insert description there, then precede to the rest of what you already are doing right.
> 
> ...



OOC: Your translation was probably flawed because you used "precede" when you meant "PROCEED"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2010)

D'Oh!!

then try this:

Rechercher dans le lancer de dés boîte et dans le coin supérieur droit vous verrez une case vide blanc. Insérer une description là, ensuite pour le reste de ce que vous êtes déjà en train de faire.


----------



## Amaury (Dec 31, 2010)

ooc: lol shall we continue in french? actually I meant about your Comment that you inserted in my message, not the dice description.


----------



## Leif (Jan 1, 2011)

Amaury said:


> ooc: lol shall we continue in french?



Mais non, s'il vous plait?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 1, 2011)

english pleaes, as all I am doing is using the google translator. I know no french. En ymmärrä ranskaa.


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 4, 2011)

ooc: [ugly american]Go back to your own country![/ugly american]
Oh yeah, international forum...

OOC: If I understood you correctly Helfdan, you wanted to bull rush the javelin wielding kobold and knock him into the magic user at the back.  I do not see how that would benefit though, since the magic user would still be out of reach, and bull rushes do no damage...  However, if you angled slightly so you push the javelin kobold to the _side_ of the magic user, then you and the magic user would be inside each other's threatened area and you'd get AoOs on him should he try to cast.  That would be very, very good to do, tactically, IMHO.  I will leave the description vague until I understand your intent better or we get around to your turn again.  I guess I'm mostly unclear about your _intent_.
******************************************
Helfdan hollars a battle cry and smashes his way into the line of creatures.  His allies can't help but feel inspired, and the kobolds personal hygiene has almost certainly suffered.

Rosalia and Thrindar are up!

27 Rosalia (just arrived)
17 Grok -4hp (rnd2; move:stand, move:move)
17 Strange Kobold (rnd2; Action:use wand on Scrag 3 dmg)
 15 Scrag -5hp (rnd2 miss)
14 Rosalia (rnd2 en route)
14 Kobold (rnd2 miss, killed by tuk)
14 Kobold (rnd2 miss)
 11 Tuk -5hp (rnd2 kills k14)
10 John -2hp (rnd2 cast acid splash, miss)
 6 Kobold (rnd2 javelin->Tuk hit for 1pt)
 6 Kobold (rnd2 javelin->Scrag miss)
2 Roderic -7 (rnd2 bullrush k6)
? Thrindar


----------



## Amaury (Jan 4, 2011)

ooc: pity, I was looking forward to playing in French.. btw, i hope my English makes sense.. 


Rosalia, still in a bad mood after being disturbed, realizes the danger of the situation. She is not insensitive to the manly charge of Roderic but decides not to follow the bold paladin. 
Rather she aims with her shortbow at the kobold magic-user hoping to disrupt him.

The arrow invisibly races in the darkness towards its target, hitting him right in the chest!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 4, 2011)

ooc: Your english is perfectly fine.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 6, 2011)

((OOC: Boss:  I meant to say Roderic would push the javelin wielder to the side and close with the wizard.  My laptop's cursed mouse pad betrayed me by changing the cursor's position.  The line should have read: "charges at the kobold misileer at the back."  ANd change "slam" to "reach", when referring to "the magic-using foe at the back."))


----------



## Yttermayn (Jan 10, 2011)

OOC: I'm going to continue this on the new IC thread, finally taking Scott and Helfdan's suggestions.  http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/299396-yttermayns-saga-dragon-cult-ic-2-a.html#post5423512


----------

